# LO - Ich habe / plane / will / baue / brauche ein neues Bike - mitraten-mitstaunen-mitfreuen :)



## Aninaj (28. April 2019)

Wie gewünscht, eine eigener Thread


Perlenkette schrieb:


> incl. raten, staunen, (mit-) freuen



los geht's!


----------



## Aninaj (28. April 2019)

Und damit's ned zu langweilig wird, gerne nochmal:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (28. April 2019)

Danke @scylla 

OK, nochmal von vorn:

Ich kaufe ein Y


----------



## scylla (28. April 2019)

So, ich hab die Doppelten Lottchen mal weggemacht. Und weil die Forensoftware nicht so mitspielt wie ich das gerne hätte (wenn ich versuche die Beiträge aus anderen Threads zusammenzusammeln und zu kopieren, wirft es die logische Reihenfolge und sogar den Thread-Startpost durcheinander), halt die erste Raterunde als Zitat:



Martina H. schrieb:


> soso - rot also, hmhmmmhhhjaaaa





Aninaj schrieb:


> <-- steht doch schon lange da!
> 
> was hast du denn erwartet?





lucie schrieb:


> Ich kaufe ein "C" undein "l"...





Martina H. schrieb:


> ...und ich ein Y ...





Aninaj schrieb:


> Und noch ne Bonnie dazu?





lucie schrieb:


> ?
> 
> Ich werfe noch ein "a" dazwischen.
> 
> Nix mit Clyde...





Aninaj schrieb:


> Jaja, hinterher kann man das immer behaupten  Und was soll ein Caly sein?





Martina H. schrieb:


> ganz/voll - polnisch für ganz/voll, weiss jetzt aber nicht, was das mit Deinem Bike zu tun hat...





lucie schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon, was das mit dem Bike zu tun hat:
> 
> "ganz voll chic rot"


----------



## lucie (28. April 2019)

Ich kaufe noch einmal ein "C"...


----------



## Aninaj (28. April 2019)

Und ich dachte grad schon ich bin in einer Zeitschleife gefangen


----------



## Martina H. (28. April 2019)

... lenk nicht ab... die Sache ist ernst...


----------



## lucie (28. April 2019)

@scylla Danke.


----------



## Aninaj (28. April 2019)

@scylla


----------



## mawe (28. April 2019)

Ohne die Wippe zu kennen, wäre auch  ein "O" im Rennen?!


----------



## scylla (28. April 2019)

mawe schrieb:


> Ohne die Wippe zu kennen, wäre auch  ein "O" im Rennen?!



ohne die Wippe zu kennen... nein 



Aninaj schrieb:


> Also ich hab auch kein Coal. Wer behauptet denn sowas???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (28. April 2019)

@lucie und @WarriorPrincess und auch-sonst-alle    bitte auch nochmal


----------



## lucie (28. April 2019)

Back to the roots :





Doch wieder ein 26"-Spielzeug...
Natürlich in der finalen Fassung.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (28. April 2019)

Kleiner Spoiler 
Es wird *nicht* grüüüüün


----------



## Martina H. (28. April 2019)

Vöglein ick hör Dir in der Luft singen


----------



## lucie (28. April 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Vöglein ick hör Dir in der Luft singen



Es beherrscht 120 Töne...


----------



## Aninaj (28. April 2019)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Kleiner Spoiler
> Es wird *nicht* grüüüüün
> Anhang anzeigen 856047


Ah, dein Rahmen sieht deutlich besser vorbereitet aus als meiner.  Da muss ich morgen mal anrufen und schimpfen.  Hatte extra angefragt ob die Aufnahmen alle plan gefräst sind und sie haben ja gesagt und dann kam der Rahmen an und NIX ist. 

Und nen Schaltauge haben sie auch vergessen  Bin doch etwas enttäuscht von der Firma.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahteseli (29. April 2019)

So viele neue Räder
Ich behaupte mal, dass die Hardtails mal wieder in der Überzahl sind

Zum raten des roten Rades bin ich aber zu unkreativ aber ich freu mich auf das Ergebnis
Möglicherweise handelt es sich aber auch um ein Vögelchen?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (29. April 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ah, dein Rahmen sieht deutlich besser vorbereitet aus als meiner.  Da muss ich morgen mal anrufen und schimpfen.  Hatte extra angefragt ob die Aufnahmen alle plan gefräst sind und sie haben ja gesagt und dann kam der Rahmen an und NIX ist.
> 
> Und nen Schaltauge haben sie auch vergessen  Bin doch etwas enttäuscht von der Firma.


Interessant, ich hab mich da bisher nicht wirklich beschäftigt weil ich dachte das gehöre dazu ,dass das gemacht wird 

185er Revive geht übrigens ganz knapp rein, da darf ich nicht schrumpfen oder ich brauch was mit Plateau 
Am Sattelrohrende hätte ich noch ordentlich Platz, allerdings ist der Leitungsausgang einfach zu hoch angesetzt


----------



## greenhorn-biker (29. April 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Vöglein ick hör Dir in der Luft singen


Welches Vöglein hat denn da gezwitschert ?


----------



## Martina H. (29. April 2019)

Du


----------



## scylla (29. April 2019)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Am Sattelrohrende hätte ich noch ordentlich Platz, allerdings ist der Leitungsausgang einfach zu hoch angesetzt



Scheinbar fast ein Standardproblem bei "kleinen" Rahmengrößen, und mal wieder etwas, was mir zum Henker nicht in den Kopf will, weil es so einfach vermeidbar wäre (oft wäre es ein Leichtes das Loch einfach ein paar cm tiefer zu setzen, wäre dann immer noch ausreichend weit von den Schweißnähten weg... oder einfach ganz unten am Tretlager vorbei und einen Ausgang vorne am Unterrohr schaffen)


----------



## Martina H. (29. April 2019)

... man könnte ja auch ganz drin bleiben, am Innenlager vorbei, ganz ohne Loch. Wird zwar sehr fummelig beim Einziehen, aber dafür kein Loch, dass dann zu hoch ist....


----------



## HaegarHH (29. April 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> oft wäre es ein Leichtes das Loch einfach ein paar cm tiefer zu setzen, wäre dann immer noch ausreichend weit von den Schweißnähten weg...


Bei der Nicolai-Werkführung wurde am entsprechenden Arbeitsplatz auf div. Nachfragen mehrfach betont, dass sie bzgl. auf Platzierung von (Schraub)-Nieten, Löchern in den Rohren, … und auch Anzahl und Verteilung der Bohrungen einiges berücksichtigen würden und ggf. auch ein Loch eine handbreit von der Schweissnaht entfernt tlw. schon zu riskant wäre.

Das hat mich, der ich eher Stahlrahmen, klassische Randonnneure etc. kenne und gesehen habe, schon überrascht. Mag aber sein, dass das bei Stahlrahmen aus England was anderes ist, als z. B. bei Coladosen-Recycling aus D …  und an vielen Industrierahmen nimmt evt. einfach die gleiche Schablone für alle Größen, auch wenn noch satt Luft nach unten wäre.


----------



## scylla (29. April 2019)

HaegarHH schrieb:


> ggf. auch ein Loch eine handbreit von der Schweissnaht entfernt tlw. schon zu riskant wäre.



Auch bei Coladosenrecycling aus D scheinen Welten aufeinander zu treffen 
http://syntace.my1.cc/liteville/pdf/RockShox_Reverb_Stealth_an_Liteville.pdf

(Soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass ich bedenkenlos direkt neben jeder Schweißnaht ein Loch bohren würde, aber ich fand die Diskrepanz in den unterschiedlichen "Loch"-Ansätzen grad witzig)


----------



## Aninaj (29. April 2019)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Interessant, ich hab mich da bisher nicht wirklich beschäftigt weil ich dachte das gehöre dazu ,dass das gemacht wird
> 185er Revive geht übrigens ganz knapp rein, da darf ich nicht schrumpfen oder ich brauch was mit Plateau
> Am Sattelrohrende hätte ich noch ordentlich Platz, allerdings ist der Leitungsausgang einfach zu hoch angesetzt



Meiner Meinung nach gehört es auch dazu. Das kann man daheim ja schwerlich machen... 

Edit: Auf Nachfrage heißt es, dass es bei Tretlager und Steuerrohr nicht notwendig ist (so lange es keine Lacknase gibt kann man das gelten lassen, dann müßte das aber geprüft werden und bei meinem Steuersatz habe ich scheinbar eine kleine Lackunebenheit) und bei der Bremse scheinen sie es wohl vergessen zu haben  Jetzt muss ich mal schauen, wie ich das selber hinbekomme... 



scylla schrieb:


> Scheinbar fast ein Standardproblem bei "kleinen" Rahmengrößen, und mal wieder etwas, was mir zum Henker nicht in den Kopf will, weil es so einfach vermeidbar wäre (oft wäre es ein Leichtes das Loch einfach ein paar cm tiefer zu setzen, wäre dann immer noch ausreichend weit von den Schweißnähten weg... oder einfach ganz unten am Tretlager vorbei und einen Ausgang vorne am Unterrohr schaffen)



Das haben sie gut gelöst, der Zug kommt erst oben am Steuerrohr wieder raus, dafür habe ich halt das Problem den Zug da überhaupt erstmal reinzubekommen. Hat eben alles Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## scylla (29. April 2019)

Wegen dem Nachfräsen, frag mal bei der Wurzelpassage. Die haben mir da bei einem ähnlichen Problem mal sehr unkompliziert und kompetent aus der Patsche geholfen 

Ist es eigentlich vor dem Lackieren alles schon plangefräst gewesen und es wurde nur vergessen den Lack nochmal runter zu machen, oder ist das Metall unter dem Lack ebenfalls nicht plan? 
Dass Lacknasen irgendwo drauf sind war bisher irgendwie bei fast allen meinen Rahmen so, obwohl die alle montagefertig vorbereitet sein sollten. Allerdings war da immer unterm Lack das Metall bereits plangefräst. Bei sowas helfe ich mir dann immer schnell selber mit einem Cuttermesser. Wenn allerdings garnichts plan ist, dann hilft halt leider wirklich nur Spezialwerkzeug. Und ärgerlich ist es immer. Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass sowas eigentlich immer dazu gehören sollte wenn ein Rahmen einzeln verkauft wird, einen Sortiment a***teurer Fräser für Bremse, Tretlager, Steuerrohr hat ja nun wirklich kaum jemand zu Hause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (29. April 2019)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Am Sattelrohrende hätte ich noch ordentlich Platz, allerdings ist der Leitungsausgang einfach zu hoch angesetzt


Deswegen bei mir nur die 160mm Revive . 185 hätten grad so um pupsige 2cm nicht hingehauen. Aber gut, ich bin ja schon mit 150 super klargekommen, dann werden die 160 so oder so trotzdem spürbar sein.


----------



## lucie (29. April 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Deswegen bei mir nur die 160mm Revive . 185 hätten grad so um pupsige 2cm nicht hingehauen. Aber gut, ich bin ja schon mit 150 super klargekommen, dann werden die 160 so oder so trotzdem spürbar sein.



Aus diversen Gründen fahre ich daher weiter meine extern angesteuerte KS Lev mit 150mm:

bekomme sie mit Schnellspannhebel auch mit Sattelrohrknick bei kleinem Rahmen komplett versenkt
schnell samt Außenhülle demontiert, um sie am anderen Bike einzusetzen (kann der internen Verlegung aus praktischer Sicht eigentlich nix abgewinnen, optisch finde ich sie natürlich besser)
kein Rumgefrickel bei der internen Verlegung
die Lev funktioniert (leider ) immer noch
Mir reichen die 150mm eigentlich schon und wenn es stolprig wird: kurz anhalten, Stütze komplett rein,
weiterfahren (-stolpern) - bin ja nicht auf der Flucht.


----------



## scylla (29. April 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Mir reichen die 150mm eigentlich schon und wenn es stolprig wird: kurz anhalten, Stütze komplett rein,
> weiterfahren (-stolpern) - bin ja nicht auf der Flucht.



Deswegen hab ich zu Zeiten vor Revive einfach auf Remotesattelstütze verzichtet 
Wenn ich ne Sattelklemme aufmachen muss, dann kann ich genauso gut eine feste Stütze versenken wie eine Remotestütze...
Und wenn ich die Stütze komplett drin haben will, dann will ich sie wirklich komplett drin haben und nicht >6cm unnütz hohe Sattelstützenbauhöhe oben raus gucken haben.


----------



## lucie (29. April 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Wenn ich ne Sattelklemme aufmachen muss, dann kann ich genauso gut eine feste Stütze versenken wie eine Remotestütze...



Eben nicht. Die feste (Thomson 410mm) passt nicht komplett in ein kurzes Sitzrohr oder in ein Sitzrohr mit Knick. Da bleiben dann noch mehr als nur 6cm der Sattelstütze über dem Sattelrohrende stehen. 

Wenn ich die Mindesteinstecktiefe einhalten will und auch noch die richtige Sattelhöhe beim normalen Pedalieren einstellen möchte (lange Beine), brauche ich meist eine Stütze mit >/=400mm. Da wird's halt schon manchmal ein wenig blöd. Ich stecke die Sattelstützen auch gern ein wenig tiefer ins Sattelrohr (ein wenig unter dem "Schnittpunkt" Oberrohr-Sitzrohr) und nicht auf Knack.

Beim Cotic könnte ich wahrscheinlich auch nur die 160er verbauen (hatten wir beide schon einmal besprochen) oder ich müsste ein Loch ins Sitzrohr bohren, dass tiefer als das vom Hersteller gebohrte liegt.  Das werde ich aber ganz sicher nicht tun (wg. Garantie und ggf. Verkauf).
Optisch finde ich es, so wie es angedacht ist, auch nicht sonderlich chic, da die Außenhülle auf dem Unterrohr verlegt werden muss - wenn schon denn schon, dann bitte ganz im Unterrohr. Dann eher der Versuch, die Hülle durch das Tretlagergehäuse zur Stütze zu führen. Bräuchte dann aber noch eine Revive - hat jemand eine mit 185mm zu verschenken? 
Wenn das funktioniert, bleibt dann noch das sinnlose Loch im Sitzrohr des BFe, aber da kann ich ja immer ein frisch gepflücktes Blümchen reinstecken, und ich müsste dann natürlich doch ein Loch an anderer Stelle bohren. 



> Und wenn ich die Stütze komplett drin haben will, dann will ich sie wirklich komplett drin haben und nicht >6cm unnütz hohe Sattelstützenbauhöhe oben raus gucken haben.



Wie kommst Du auf >6cm Sattelstützenbauhöhe? Die Revive hat, wenn ich das richtig sehe, ca. 40mm, die Lev ca. 60mm --> Differenz von 2cm sind ja nun keine Welten, aber da hat eben jeder so seine Präferenzen. 
Oder habe ich da etwas missverstanden?


----------



## scratch_a (29. April 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach gehört es auch dazu. Das kann man daheim ja schwerlich machen...
> 
> Edit: Auf Nachfrage heißt es, dass es bei Tretlager und Steuerrohr nicht notwendig ist (so lange es keine Lacknase gibt kann man das gelten lassen, dann müßte das aber geprüft werden und bei meinem Steuersatz habe ich scheinbar eine kleine Lackunebenheit) und bei der Bremse scheinen sie es wohl vergessen zu haben  Jetzt muss ich mal schauen, wie ich das selber hinbekomme...
> 
> ...



Also uns hat man es in Dortmund so erklärt, wie es auch auf der Seite steht: "Um die Präzision der Auflageflächen und Gewindebohrungen weiter zu steigern, bearbeiten wir diese ebenfalls in Deutschland auf der 5-Achs-CNC-Fräse im Zuge der Lagersitzfertigung." ...steht z.B. beim Glen so dabei. 
Die Rahmen werden also in Asien hergestellt und lackiert, in Deutschland dann entsprechend nachbearbeitet. Zumindest die Lagersitze und Bremsaufnahme. Bei @WarriorPrincess ihren Rahmen war die Bremsaufnahme auch plangefräst ohne Lackreste. Der Steuersatz war schon drin, deshalb habe ich da nicht nach geschaut. Mal schauen, wie es bei meinem Rad sein wird, wenn es irgendwann mal kommt.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (29. April 2019)

Achja, Fotos von meiner Schönen wurden erbeten:










Mittlerweile ist aber der Lenker insgesamt 4 cm kürzer.


----------



## scylla (29. April 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Eben nicht. Die feste (Thomson 410mm) passt nicht komplett in ein kurzes Sitzrohr oder in ein Sitzrohr mit Knick. Da bleiben dann noch mehr als nur 6cm der Sattelstütze über dem Sattelrohrende stehen.
> 
> Wenn ich die Mindesteinstecktiefe einhalten will und auch noch die richtige Sattelhöhe beim normalen Pedalieren einstellen möchte (lange Beine), brauche ich meist eine Stütze mit >/=400mm. Da wird's halt schon manchmal ein wenig blöd. Ich stecke die Sattelstützen auch gern ein wenig tiefer ins Sattelrohr (ein wenig unter dem "Schnittpunkt" Oberrohr-Sitzrohr) und nicht auf Knack.



Deswegen finde ich Sitzrohre mit Knick auch so doof. Teilweise hat man ja schon ein Problem, eine vernünftig langhubige Remotestütze darin unterzubringen, mal ganz zu schweigen von normalen Sattelstützen. Und es gibt genügend Touren wo ich schon allein aus Gewichts- und Ausfallsicherheits-Gründen auf eine Remotestütze verzichte. Daher würde ich ein (Stolper)Mtb mit Knick im Sitzrohr schlicht nicht haben wollen.

Mir reicht übrigens mit 82cm Schrittlänge und 39cm Sitzrohrlänge eine 40cm lange Thomson Stütze vollkommen, und wenn das Sitzrohr keinen Knick hat und vernünftig bis unten ausgerieben ist krieg ich die auch ganz runter. Ein kürzeres Sitzrohr bräuchte ich auch für Stolpern garnicht, aber das was da ist an Platz will ich dann schon ausreizen.



lucie schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du auf >6cm Sattelstützenbauhöhe? Die Revive hat, wenn ich das richtig sehe, ca. 40mm, die Lev ca. 60mm --> Differenz von 2cm sind ja nun keine Welten, aber da hat eben jeder so seine Präferenzen.
> Oder habe ich da etwas missverstanden?



ja genau, die Differenz ist ca 2cm. Haben oder nicht ...
Wären dir die 2cm auch so egal wenn sie am Sitzrohr dranhängen würden? 
Bei der Sitzrohrlänge so geizen, dass eine klassische lange Stütze nicht versenkt werden kann, aber auf die Bauhöhe der Sattelstütze pfeifen, erscheint mir nicht ganz logisch.


----------



## Aninaj (29. April 2019)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Also uns hat man es in Dortmund so erklärt, wie es auch auf der Seite steht: "Um die Präzision der Auflageflächen und Gewindebohrungen weiter zu steigern, bearbeiten wir diese ebenfalls in Deutschland auf der 5-Achs-CNC-Fräse im Zuge der Lagersitzfertigung." ...steht z.B. beim Glen so dabei.
> Die Rahmen werden also in Asien hergestellt und lackiert, in Deutschland dann entsprechend nachbearbeitet. Zumindest die Lagersitze und Bremsaufnahme. Bei @WarriorPrincess ihren Rahmen war die Bremsaufnahme auch plangefräst ohne Lackreste. Der Steuersatz war schon drin, deshalb habe ich da nicht nach geschaut. Mal schauen, wie es bei meinem Rad sein wird, wenn es irgendwann mal kommt.



Aha, so sieht dann ein 5-Achs-CNC-Fräse Ergebnis aus 



 



Die Gewinde sind nachgeschnitten, deswegen verstehe ich auch nicht so richtig, warum dann nicht auch die Auflageflächen 
Man sieht auf bei dem Bremsen auch ganz gut, dass es mit dem Lack auch überhaupt nicht plan ist 

Mich ärgert das echt, weil ich das so explizit nachgefragt habe und jetzt dastehe und nicht zusammenbauen kann.


----------



## lucie (29. April 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Wären dir die 2cm auch so egal wenn sie am Sitzrohr dranhängen würden?
> Bei der Sitzrohrlänge so geizen, dass eine klassische lange Stütze nicht versenkt werden kann, aber auf die Bauhöhe der Sattelstütze pfeifen, erscheint mir nicht ganz logisch.



Beide Rahmen, die ich fahre haben ein 39er Sitzrohr. Der Franzose hat eben blöderweise den Knick im Sitzrohr. Ins BFe passt ja die Thomson rein, ins Lapierre natürlich nicht. Die Lev glotzt dann eben 2cm mehr aus dem Sattelrohr als die Revive. So what. 

Komplett versenkte Sattelstütze fahre ich im Übrigen eher selten (also komplett in den Rahmen geschoben). Selbst bei Sprüngen senke ich die Stütze meist nur um die 150mm ab, sind ja alles nur Minihopser.

Was hat jetzt ein kurzes Sitzrohr und die Bauhöhe einer Sattelstütze mit Logik zu tun? Ist wohl eher ein kontruktives Problem von Biketeilen, inkl. Rahmen, die man hat und Teilen, die es zu dem Zeitpunkt des Rahmenkaufs noch nicht gab (siehe z.B. Revive) und natürlich Teilen, die immer noch funktionieren und deshalb auch noch nicht ausgetauscht werden müssen.

Zum anderen habe ich mich doch auch nicht beschwert. Das, was ich kann, kann ich damit so fahren, passt. Und wenn die Lev mal den Geist aufgibt, wird es wahrscheinlich auch die Revive.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (29. April 2019)

@Aninaj 

...das ist definitiv nicht nachgefräst - hast Du die Bildern scbon mal zu Last,geschickt?


----------



## lucie (29. April 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Aha, so sieht dann ein 5-Achs-CNC-Fräse Ergebnis aus
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 856458 Anhang anzeigen 856459
> 
> ...



Das ist echt ärgerlich.


----------



## Aninaj (29. April 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> @Aninaj
> 
> ...das ist definitiv nicht nachgefräst - hast Du die Bildern scbon mal zu Last,geschickt?



Wie oben geschrieben: Ich hab mit denen telefoniert und es ist ein Fehler. Aber den Rahmen zurückzuschicken deswegen finde ich dann auch übertrieben. 

Da von nix, ja nix kommt, wurde jetzt mal die Feile angesetzt und die beiden Bremsaufnahmen etwas plan gefeilt. Für's erste reichts, werde dann mal beizeiten inner Werkstatt vorbeischauen und das noch professionell nacharbeiten lassen. 

Die ersten Teile trudeln ein, muss jetzt mal schrauben...


----------



## scylla (29. April 2019)

Hmmm, wenn das alles nicht plan ist und dann noch Lack drüber würde ich da nichts mit der Feile machen, auch nicht übergangsweise.
Ich glaub das würde sich schon lohnen zuerst zu richten, auch wenn der Drang es aufzubauen verständlicher Weise stark ist. Aber bringt ja auch nichts, wenn man's dann sofort hinterher doch wieder alles auseinander reißen muss...


----------



## scratch_a (30. April 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Wie oben geschrieben: Ich hab mit denen telefoniert und es ist ein Fehler. Aber den Rahmen zurückzuschicken deswegen finde ich dann auch übertrieben.
> 
> Da von nix, ja nix kommt, wurde jetzt mal die Feile angesetzt und die beiden Bremsaufnahmen etwas plan gefeilt. Für's erste reichts, werde dann mal beizeiten inner Werkstatt vorbeischauen und das noch professionell nacharbeiten lassen.
> 
> Die ersten Teile trudeln ein, muss jetzt mal schrauben...



Ist verständlicherweise ärgerlich, aber ich hoffe mal, dass es eine Ausnahme war/ist. Bei Simone sind die entsprechenden Flächen jedenfalls frei gefräst und kein Lack drauf. Hab extra nochmal nachgeschaut, obwohl ich mir auch so schon sehr sicher war. Ich würde in diesem Fall auch den Rahmen wieder zurück schicken und warten, schließlich willst du ja da drauf eine Bremse schleiffrei montieren können. Mit einer Feile hätte ich da doch große bedenken.


----------



## M_on_Centurion (1. Mai 2019)

@WarriorPrincess 
deine Meinung zur 1x12?
Ich bin immer noch nicht ganz glücklich damit, obwohl ich mittlerweile ein 32 oval Kettenblatt habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (1. Mai 2019)

Ich bin entgegen aller Befürchtungen echt zufrieden damit. Man(n) hatte mir vorher noch so häufig am Ritzelrechner zeigen können, dass die Übersetzung damit einfacher wird und mir wirklich nichts fehlt, aber erst als ich es bergauf die gleichen Trails hochtreten konnte, wie mein Stumi mit 2x10, war ich überzeugt und merke es mittlerweile auch deutlich. 
Nur ab und zu versuchen ich an ganz steilen Stellen oder am Ende einer ermüdenden Tou r noch, vorne auf den leichteren Gang zu schalten und sitze dann 18cm tiefer (weil auch noch Umgewöhnung stattfinden muss(te), dass der Hebel für die Remote-Sattelstütze jetzt an der Stelle ist, wo vorher der Schalthebel war. ) Aber auch das wird nach 2 Wochen immer weniger .


----------



## greenhorn-biker (1. Mai 2019)

Heute eine kleine Testrunde gedreht und es fährt sich ganz gut 
Rollt super leicht  könnte aber auch an den neuen Wolfpack Reifen liegen 

Nur irgendwas knarzt vorne fürchterlich  ich habe die Befürchtung, dass der Gabelschaft zu lang ist und ich dadurch den Steuersatz nicht gescheit vorspannen kann ich hab nur Angst dass ich durch die Tour jetzt was kaputt gemacht habe  locker hat er sich aber nicht angefühlt!



 

 
Decals vom Dämpfer möchte ich noch lila machen und bei der Vorbauhöhe muss noch experimentiert werden.


----------



## Bettina (1. Mai 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Und wenn die Lev mal den Geist aufgibt, wird es wahrscheinlich auch die Revive.


Was ist eigentlich euer Argument pro Revive? Zum Beispiel im Vergleich zur Vecnum?  Die Vecnum ist von der Technik einfach und vom Service bzw. der Servicebereitschaft sehr gut laut Forum.


----------



## lucie (1. Mai 2019)

@greenhorn-biker Na sieh einer an, das Vöglein...

Sieht sehr stimmig aus, viel Spass damit.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (1. Mai 2019)

Bettina schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich euer Argument pro Revive? Zum Beispiel im Vergleich zur Vecnum?  Die Vecnum ist von der Technik einfach und vom Service bzw. der Servicebereitschaft sehr gut laut Forum.


Ich finde es super, dass man sie unterwegs ganz einfach selbst entlüften kann 
Vor allem weil ich so ein Schussel bin und gerne mal "aus Versehen " das Bike am abgesenkten Sattel hochhebe  Da brauch ich mir dann einfach keinen Kopf drum machen


----------



## Deleted 454842 (1. Mai 2019)

@greenhorn-biker  Hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Farbe in Natura so cool rüberkommt.

@Bettina 
Mit der Vecnum müsste ich am Bird mit Reduzierhülse fahren, womit ich aktuell eher negative Erfahrungen gesammelt habe. Die Revive konnte ich halt direkt mit dem richtigen Durchmesser kaufen.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (1. Mai 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> @greenhorn-biker Na sieh einer an, das Vöglein...
> 
> Sieht sehr stimmig aus, viel Spass damit.


Danke dir 
Ja noch eins  Geometrie ist genau die ich gesucht habe und die Jungs leisten einfach nen super Support


----------



## Aninaj (1. Mai 2019)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Heute eine kleine Testrunde gedreht und es fährt sich ganz gut
> Rollt super leicht  könnte aber auch an den neuen Wolfpack Reifen liegen



Sehr sehr schön geworden  Gefällt mir, wann kann ich mal Probefahren 



greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Nur irgendwas knarzt vorne fürchterlich  ich habe die Befürchtung, dass der Gabelschaft zu lang ist und ich dadurch den Steuersatz nicht gescheit vorspannen kann ich hab nur Angst dass ich durch die Tour jetzt was kaputt gemacht habe  locker hat er sich aber nicht angefühlt!



Sicher, dass es von vorn kommt? 

Ein "loser" Steuersatz knarzt meistens nicht, sondern geht einfach leise kaputt. Aber zum vorspannen einfach noch nen Spacer drauf und nochmal nachziehen. Es kann sein, dass die Lagerschalen nicht richtig eingepresst sind, das könnte dann knarzen - hast du die selber eingepresst?

Eventuell auch der Vorbau irgendwie nicht gleichmäßig angezogen?



Bettina schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich euer Argument pro Revive? Zum Beispiel im Vergleich zur Vecnum?  Die Vecnum ist von der Technik einfach und vom Service bzw. der Servicebereitschaft sehr gut laut Forum.



1. Bei > 180 mm Verstellweg den geringsten Aufbau
2. Gibt's für 30,9 / 31,6 / 34,9 - ohne Hülse oder so
3. Sollte sie mal Luft ziehen, kann man sie direkt unterwegs entlüften - dauert 3 sec (musste ich aber bisher noch nicht) 
4. Innenverlegt (aber das ist ja Rahmen und Geschmackssache)
5. Hab bisher auch noch nichts negatives gelesen (als Reverb)

Bin super zufrieden mit der Revive, daher gibt's bei mir mittlerweile die Zweite


----------



## lucie (1. Mai 2019)

Bettina schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich euer Argument pro Revive? Zum Beispiel im Vergleich zur Vecnum?  Die Vecnum ist von der Technik einfach und vom Service bzw. der Servicebereitschaft sehr gut laut Forum.



Kann ich garnicht so genau sagen, warum es die Revive werden würde. die Vecnum gibt es seltener gebraucht und sie ist nur mit dem Adapter bei31,6mm Sitzrohr nutzbar. Ich mag diesen Adpterkram nicht, wenn es Stützen mit passendem Durchmesser gibt.
Allerdings bleibt die Vecnum flexibler, falls man sich mal einen Rahmen mit 30,9er Sitzrohr zulegt.

Hatte jetzt auch mal etwas zur Vecnum gelesen und fand diese auch recht interessant, zumindest die Nivo.

So wirklich beschäftigt mich das aber aktuell garnicht, da die KS noch einwandfrei funktioniert.


----------



## Bettina (1. Mai 2019)

Danke euch...
Ich habe mit Vecnum gute Erfahrungen, die Vecnum habe ich im Fatbike seit zwei Jahren, da kann man das Bike dran hochheben, da ja fest eingeriegelt wird. Da zieht nichts Luft. 
Ich habe jetzt akuten Bedarf an einer neuen, da es nun innenverlegt sein soll  
Es gibt eine neue von Vecnum, die ist stufenlos, da könnte das mit dem Luft ziehen vielleicht passieren... k.A. Schick finde ich, daß man diese anpassen kann  in der Höhe und so nichts verschenkt.
Zu den Hülsen, da hatte ich mit der Vecnum Hülse kein Problem, im Fatbike waren die serienmäßigen 30,9, im Sommer habe ich umgebaut und dann im AC 31,6 mit Hülse ohne Knarzen 

Und da es ja was neues gibt, muss ich jetzt entscheiden .... denn die Reverb darf nicht bleiben

P.S. Ihr wollt bestimmt ein Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (1. Mai 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Sehr sehr schön geworden  Gefällt mir, wann kann ich mal Probefahren
> 
> Sicher, dass es von vorn kommt?
> 
> ...


Wenn Sie bleiben darf, spätestens beim Ladies Treffen 

Ja Stütze und Tretlager kann ich ausschließen und wenn ich vorne Bremse wird es schlimmer. Allerdings knarzt es auch ohne Bremsen, ohne dass ich im Sattel sitze und ohne treten 
Hatte den Vorbau unterwegs offen um den Steuersatz nachzuziehen und da hab ich schon gemerkt, dass der Lenker sich nicht schwerer drehen lässt obwohl die Schraube schon angeknallt war 

Ja hab selbst eingepresst mit viel Fett.


----------



## lucie (1. Mai 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> 1. Bei > 180 mm Verstellweg den geringsten Aufbau
> 2. Gibt's für 30,9 / 31,6 / 34,9 - ohne Hülse oder so
> 3. Sollte sie mal Luft ziehen, kann man sie direkt unterwegs entlüften - dauert 3 sec (musste ich aber bisher noch nicht)
> 4. Innenverlegt (aber das ist ja Rahmen und Geschmackssache)
> 5. Hab bisher auch noch nichts negatives gelesen (als Reverb)



Die neue Vecnum Nivo bat die gleiche Aufbauhöhe wie die Revive, wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe.
Zug auch intern verlegt. TravelFit, könnte evtl. nützlich sein und sie ist wohl ziemlich leicht.


----------



## lucie (1. Mai 2019)

Bettina schrieb:


> Danke euch...
> Ich habe mit Vecnum gute Erfahrungen, die Vecnum habe ich im Fatbike seit zwei Jahren, da kann man das Bike dran hochheben, da ja fest eingeriegelt wird. Da zieht nichts Luft.
> Ich habe jetzt akuten Bedarf an einer neuen, da es nun innenverlegt sein soll
> Es gibt eine neue von Vecnum, die ist stufenlos, da könnte das mit dem Luft ziehen vielleicht passieren... k.A. Schick finde ich, daß man diese anpassen kann  in der Höhe und so nichts verschenkt.
> ...



Schau Dir doch dann die Nivo mal an.


----------



## Bettina (1. Mai 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Schau Dir doch dann die Nivo mal an.


damit ihr sie dann Harz befingern könnt 
Ich werde mal in mich gehen....


----------



## lucie (1. Mai 2019)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Ich finde es super, dass man sie unterwegs ganz einfach selbst entlüften kann
> Vor allem weil ich so ein Schussel bin und gerne mal "aus Versehen " das Bike am abgesenkten Sattel hochhebe  Da brauch ich mir dann einfach keinen Kopf drum machen



Sollte bei der Vecnum garnicht passieren.


----------



## Martina H. (1. Mai 2019)

@greenhorn-biker 

Schick, schick - 140/130er Aufbau? Oder die Nummer kleiner?

Die Wolfpack Reifen bekommen ja durchweg gute Kritiken...

Wie fährt das Aeris im Vergleich zum ICB? Ist es als Ersatz oder zusätzlich geplant?

Ich finde die Geo auch sehr gelungen, sollte ich mich nach einem Fully umsehen, würde es in die engere Wahl kommen. Hattest Du Gelegenheit den Rahmen zu wiegen, oder hast Du das Komplettbike gekauft?

Zum Knarzen: Gabelschaft?


----------



## Martina H. (1. Mai 2019)

@Bettina 

Ganz schön Orange


----------



## Martina H. (1. Mai 2019)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> und sitze dann 18cm tiefer



...  - ja, die Tücken der Technik 

Ist schon komisch, dass man der Rechnerei oft nicht glaubt, aber wenn man sich darauf einlässt merkt man, dass es doch funktioniert. Welches Kettenblatt fährst Du?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (1. Mai 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> @greenhorn-biker
> 
> Schick, schick - 140/130er Aufbau? Oder die Nummer kleiner?
> 
> ...


Ist der LT Aufbau, also mit der anderen Wippe. Aktuell aber mit 130/130 weil die gekaufte Revelation nicht mehr hatte  Fahre ich jetzt erstmal so und dann schaue ich, ob ich noch auf 140mm travele.

Sind jetzt heute nur ne kleine Runde gefahren wegen dem knarzen, da lässt sich noch nicht wirklich was sagen  Federelemente sind auch noch nicht perfekt eingestellt. Fährt sich aktuell wie ein Mittelding zwischen Hardtail und ICB, wobei ich das aktuell am meisten den Reifen zuschreibe.

Wenn soll es das ICB ersetzen, da sie doch recht nah beisammen liegen. Mit dem war ich im großen und ganzen zufrieden, das Aeris kann (zumindest auf dem Papier )  aber ein paar Punkte noch besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (1. Mai 2019)

M_on_Centurion schrieb:


> @WarriorPrincess
> deine Meinung zur 1x12?
> Ich bin immer noch nicht ganz glücklich damit, obwohl ich mittlerweile ein 32 oval Kettenblatt habe.



Ich finde ein 32er etwas heftig. Fahre ein 26er und würde max. ein 28er bei 11-fach fahren wollen.
Fährst Du eine Sram Kassette? Die Abstufungen bei der 11-fach sind doch die gleichen wie bei der 12-fach, nur dass dann noch das 50er drangebastelt wurde.


----------



## Aninaj (1. Mai 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Die neue Vecnum Nivo bat die gleiche Aufbauhöhe wie die Revive, wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe.
> Zug auch intern verlegt. TravelFit, könnte evtl. nützlich sein und sie ist wohl ziemlich leicht.



Die Nivo hatte ich auch im Blick, aber die ist teurer als die Revive (+ Reduzierhülse, + Sattelklemme). Aber sicherlich ne ziemlich gute Stütze, wenn sie wie die Moveloc ist.


----------



## Martina H. (1. Mai 2019)

@greenhorn-biker 

.... bin mal gespannt, was Du sagst, wenn Du es mal auf längerer Runde fährst (bitte Bericht, oder dann im Harz  )


----------



## Aninaj (1. Mai 2019)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Ist der LT Aufbau, also mit der anderen Wippe. Aktuell aber mit 130/130 weil die gekaufte Revelation nicht mehr hatte  Fahre ich jetzt erstmal so und dann schaue ich, ob ich noch auf 140mm travele.



 Meine Revelation ist auch grad auf 130, muss die auch noch auf 140 traveln, aber so lange der Rahmen ned fertig wird, hat das ja noch Zeit


----------



## greenhorn-biker (1. Mai 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> @greenhorn-biker
> 
> Ich finde die Geo auch sehr gelungen, sollte ich mich nach einem Fully umsehen, würde es in die engere Wahl kommen. Hattest Du Gelegenheit den Rahmen zu wiegen, oder hast Du das Komplettbike gekauft?


Du und Fully ? Was ist da los ?

Rahmen wiegt mit Schraub-Steckachse und Deluxe RC3 3318g, also kein Leichtgewicht. In meiner Gewichtsklasse war mir das aber auch wichtig, da der Einsatzzweck weitesgehend der gleiche bleibt wie beim ICB.


----------



## Martina H. (1. Mai 2019)

.. nix ist los: ich schrieb ja "sollte" - momentan gibt es definitiv kein Fully, dafür fahr ich mein Hardtail viel zu gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (1. Mai 2019)

Ein Orange Five, ich flippe aus!!!. Bin sogar dieses schon mal gefahren. Nein, ich fahre @Bettina s bikes nicht mehr bei einem LO-Treffen probe.......

@greenhorn-biker ; cooles bike, sehr hübsch geworden. Behältst Du das Alutech?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (1. Mai 2019)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> @greenhorn-biker ; cooles bike, sehr hübsch geworden. Behältst Du das Alutech?


Nee eins von beiden muss leider gehen  bei mehr wie 3 Bikes gibts Ärger zu Hause 
Obwohl so ein Notfall-Backup-Bike falls mal irgendwas kaputt geht wäre auch ein Argument


----------



## Perlenkette (1. Mai 2019)

Oh nein wie schade; Du hast es ja sorgfältig ausgewählt und grade erst aufgebaut!


----------



## Bettina (2. Mai 2019)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Ein Orange Five, ich flippe aus!!!. Bin sogar dieses schon mal gefahren. Nein, ich fahre @Bettina s bikes nicht mehr bei einem LO-Treffen probe.......
> 
> @greenhorn-biker ; cooles bike, sehr hübsch geworden. Behältst Du das Alutech?


Wieso nicht 
Ist auch nur Größe M


----------



## Bettina (2. Mai 2019)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Nee eins von beiden muss leider gehen  bei mehr wie 3 Bikes gibts Ärger zu Hause
> Obwohl so ein Notfall-Backup-Bike falls mal irgendwas kaputt geht wäre auch ein Argument


Auf jeden Fall. Stell dir vor du musst ein neues Teil bestellen.... 
Frau braucht immer ein fahrbares Ersatzrad


----------



## Aninaj (2. Mai 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Wegen dem Nachfräsen, frag mal bei der Wurzelpassage. Die haben mir da bei einem ähnlichen Problem mal sehr unkompliziert und kompetent aus der Patsche geholfen



Heute kam die Antwort aus dem Wurzelpuff, er hat das nötige Werkzeug gar nicht da. Somit leider auch keine Alternative


----------



## Bettina (2. Mai 2019)

@Aninaj Das ist blöd, aber logisch bei Nicolai wird plangefräst 
Überwinde dich und schick das Ding zurück, macht in der Summe 3 bis 5 Tage Verzug beim Aufbau, ist aber unterm Strich die sauberste Lösung.


----------



## Aninaj (2. Mai 2019)

Bettina schrieb:


> @Aninaj Das ist blöd, aber logisch bei Nicolai wird plangefräst
> Überwinde dich und schick das Ding zurück, macht in der Summe 3 bis 5 Tage Verzug beim Aufbau, ist aber unterm Strich die sauberste Lösung.



Stimmt schon, jetzt habe ich so lange gewartet, jetzt macht das eigentlich auch keinen Unterschied mehr. Aber ich hab ja schon soooooo lange gewartet  waaaaaaaah


----------



## Bettina (2. Mai 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, jetzt habe ich so lange gewartet, jetzt macht das eigentlich auch keinen Unterschied mehr. Aber ich hab ja schon soooooo lange gewartet  waaaaaaaah


Beeile dich, es kommt eine Kaltfront


----------



## Aninaj (2. Mai 2019)

So, jetzt hab ich nochmal telefoniert und mir wurde jetzt nochmal folgendes gesagt:

1. Die Flächen sind alle plan gefräst, da ist nur Farbe drauf
2. Die Farbe tragen sie auch nur manuell mit einem Dreikanthohlschaber ab

Also, ein letzter Versuch, so ein Teil kostet ja nicht die Welt und dann wird Hand angelegt. Und wenn das nicht funzt, dann müssen mir die Jungs doch nen Rücksendelabel zuschicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (2. Mai 2019)




----------



## lucie (2. Mai 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> So, jetzt hab ich nochmal telefoniert und mir wurde jetzt nochmal folgendes gesagt:
> 
> 1. Die Flächen sind alle plan gefräst, da ist nur Farbe drauf
> 2. Die Farbe tragen sie auch nur manuell mit einem Dreikanthohlschaber ab
> ...



...und die gefrästen Flächen dann auf Hochglanz polieren...
Ärgerlich, ärgerlich, kostet Nerven und Zeit und damit auch Trailspass.


----------



## Aninaj (2. Mai 2019)

Tada:




Nicht perfekt, aber gut genug. Dann kann es ja jetzt endlich losgehen ... okay, die ganzen Kleinteile fehlen noch. Heute kam eine Nachricht, dass sich die Lieferzeit für die Spacer auf den 24.05 verschiebt  Also dieses ganze Projekt steht zeitlich irgendwie unter keinem wirklich guten Stern...

Aber ich gebe nicht auf, das wird!


----------



## M_on_Centurion (2. Mai 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Ich finde ein 32er etwas heftig. Fahre ein 26er und würde max. ein 28er bei 11-fach fahren wollen.
> Fährst Du eine Sram Kassette? Die Abstufungen bei der 11-fach sind doch die gleichen wie bei der 12-fach, nur dass dann noch das 50er drangebastelt wurde.


Ja, ist die Eagle. Das 32er oval soll sich ja wie 30/32 fahre, ursprünglich war ein 34er drauf, da sah ich bergauf gar kein Land. 
Vergleich zu 11fach hab ich nicht, am Hardtail werkelt noch 9fach. Gefühlt ist das auch ewige Schalterei, vorher habe ich nur das Kettenblatt gewechselt und konnte weitertreten. Aber ich werde tapfer diese Saison weiterfahren, vielleicht werden ich und 12fach doch noch Freundinnen.


----------



## lucie (2. Mai 2019)

M_on_Centurion schrieb:


> Ja, ist die Eagle. Das 32er oval soll sich ja wie 30/32 fahre, ursprünglich war ein 34er drauf, da sah ich bergauf gar kein Land.
> Vergleich zu 11fach hab ich nicht, am Hardtail werkelt noch 9fach. Gefühlt ist das auch ewige Schalterei, vorher habe ich nur das Kettenblatt gewechselt und konnte weitertreten. Aber ich werde tapfer diese Saison weiterfahren, vielleicht werden ich und 12fach doch noch Freundinnen.



Die Sram Kassetten haben folgende Abstufungen:

Abstufung 11-fach: 10-42 (10-12-14-16-18-21-24-28-32-36-42) 
Abstufung 12-fach: 10-50 (10-12-14-16-18-21-24-28-32-36-42-50)

Wo jetzt der Unterschied liegt, ist ja offensichtlich. Für lange Uphills bin ich den 11-fach-Antrieb zuerst immer mit einem 28er hochgetreten, in den Alpen habe ich dann auf das 26er gewechselt und komme eigentlich überall (noch) relativ entspannt hoch.
Mit 30 oder 32 hätte ich etliche Schiebepassagen, würde ich mir nicht antun wollen. Bei 12-fach wäre dann allerdings bei Nutzung eines 28er oder 26er das 50er KB in meinen Augen sinnfrei. Da kann ich auch schieben bzw. man fällt wahrscheinlich eher um als bergauf vorwärts zu kommen.

Sicher verzichtet man mit kleineren KB dann in der Ebene auf große Übersetzungen, aber mit dem MTB muss ich dort auch keine Rekorde brechen. Für längere Anfahrten zu den Trails ist es vielleicht wirklich manchmal nervig, da man eben nicht so schnell vorankommt.
Heißt: mit einem 1-fach-Antrieb muss man für sich einfach den besten Kompromiss finden, oder falls der Rahmen es noch hergibt auf 2-fach aufrüsten.

Ich würde Dir wahrscheinlich eher zu einem 28er raten, fand das nach der Umstellung im Vergleich von 2x10-fach zu 1x11-fach harmonischer. Das ursprünglich verbaute 32 musste von Anfang an einem 28er weichen.

Vielleicht musst Du dich auch erst einmal daran gewöhnen und für Dich rausfinden, welche Kettenblattgröße besser zu Deinem "Fahrstil" passt.


----------



## Schwimmer (2. Mai 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Tada:
> Anhang anzeigen 857694
> Nicht perfekt, aber gut genug. Dann kann es ja jetzt endlich losgehen ... okay, die ganzen Kleinteile fehlen noch. Heute kam eine Nachricht, dass sich die Lieferzeit für die Spacer auf den 24.05 verschiebt  Also dieses ganze Projekt steht zeitlich irgendwie unter keinem wirklich guten Stern...
> 
> Aber ich gebe nicht auf, das wird!



Wobei ein guter Bike-Shop das Planfräsen auch hinbekommen sollte, meinem würde ich das anvertrauen ... 
Du steckst soviel Zeit und Herzblut in den Aufbau, überlege es Dir doch einfach noch einmal, zumal die Zeitverzögerung von über drei Wochen ja ausreichen sollte zum Planfräsen  .


----------



## Aninaj (2. Mai 2019)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Wobei ein guter Bike-Shop das Planfräsen auch hinbekommen sollte, meinem würde ich das anvertrauen ...
> Du steckst soviel Zeit und Herzblut in den Aufbau, überlege es Dir doch einfach noch einmal, zumal die Zeitverzögerung von über drei Wochen ja ausreichen sollte zum Planfräsen  .



Wie gesagt, plan gefräst ist es ja schon, nur war eben noch Farbe drauf. Und laut Aussage, machen sie vor Ort auch nichts anderes, also genau das, was ich jetzt gemacht habe, nur vermutlich etwas schneller und professioneller. 

Bremse läuft jetzt schleifrei und sitzt stabil auf der Bremsaufnahme. Insofern passt das.

Und dem Shop hab ich schon gesagt, die sollen die Spacer aus der Bestellung nehmen, habe keine Zeit mehr zum warten  Hoffe das Paket geht die Tage noch raus. Da sind aber auch nur Kleinteile drin, farbige Spacer, CrashPlate, farbige Sattelklemme. Also nix, was ich nicht unfarbig noch rumliegen hab, um den Aufbau voranzutreiben. 

Bis September is ja zum Glück noch ein bißchen Zeit


----------



## Mausoline (2. Mai 2019)

Für die Selbstarbeit sollen die dir gefälligst noch einen Nachlass geben


----------



## Drahteseli (3. Mai 2019)

Die ganzen zeitlichen Verzögerungen sind schon nervig 

Aber Ende ist es dafür umso schöner wenn das Rad endlich fertig ist 

Ich bin schon ganz gespannt alle neuen Projekte in natura zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebecker (3. Mai 2019)

Hallo
Ich mach mal betreutes Internet für Bikebetti. 


Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Aninaj (3. Mai 2019)

Yeah, ich steh ja voll auf bunte Pedale! 

Bei ist heute ein weiteres Päckchen angekommen, es geht voran. Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen, oder so. Ich hab jetzt mal voll optimistisch am Sonntag ist die erste kürzere Tour geplant. Da soll's dann um die richtige Cockpit- und Dämpfereinstellung gehen.


----------



## Martina H. (3. Mai 2019)

... schon wieder orange


----------



## Aninaj (3. Mai 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... schon wieder orange



Hängt ja auch an einem Orange - das nenn ich wenigstens mal konsquent! 

Das ist mal das dra(i)n was drauf steht


----------



## Martina H. (3. Mai 2019)

... ich glaube nicht, dass DIESES Pedal an einem Orange hängt


----------



## bikebecker (3. Mai 2019)

Hallo
Es gibt noch mehr orange.
￼


Gruß bikebecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (3. Mai 2019)

Sind das die Elektrokabel


----------



## Bettina (3. Mai 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Sind das die Elektrokabel


Das sind die Seilzüge an denen wir uns einhängen können


----------



## Deleted 454842 (3. Mai 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Wo jetzt der Unterschied liegt, ist ja offensichtlich. Für lange Uphills bin ich den 11-fach-Antrieb zuerst immer mit einem 28er hochgetreten, in den Alpen habe ich dann auf das 26er gewechselt und komme eigentlich überall (noch) relativ entspannt hoch.


Oh....ich fahr aktuell ein 32er, aber hab mir halt noch nie Gedanken darüber gemacht. Sollte ich.... 
Uphilltechnisch bin ich schon ziemlich gut, aber ich nehme an, dass ein 28er-Kettenblatt dafür sorgt, dass die Puste länger hält. Das wäre schon ziemlich cool, auch wenn ich dann das kleine Blatt gesichert ein paar Mal verfluchen würde. Wobei das ein guter Tausch wäre.


----------



## bikebecker (4. Mai 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Sind das die Elektrokabel


Kannst froh sein das Betti keine Zeit hat hier rein zu schauen.



Noch etwas orange.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Mausoline (4. Mai 2019)

Bettina schrieb:


> Das sind die Seilzüge an denen wir uns einhängen können



Prima  hab mir gleich mal Material besorgt


----------



## Aninaj (4. Mai 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt mal voll optimistisch am Sonntag ist die erste kürzere Tour geplant. Da soll's dann um die richtige Cockpit- und Dämpfereinstellung gehen.



Ein Satz mit X, das war wohl nix. Projekt ist vorerst mal auf unbestimmte Zeit auf Eis gelegt. 

Das Schaltauge sitzt scheinbar schief im Rahmen.  Ist natürlich erst beim Einbau des Antriebs aufgefallen.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (4. Mai 2019)

Och nööö ... also du hast echt das Montags-Rad erwischt, wie's scheint...


----------



## Aninaj (4. Mai 2019)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Och nööö ... also du hast echt das Montags-Rad erwischt, wie's scheint...



Hab ehrlich gesagt langsam keine Lust mehr. Bin echt frustriert und froh, dass das nicht mein einziges Bike ist!


----------



## Martina H. (4. Mai 2019)

Hey, Kopf hoch, dass wird - und dann ist es umso schöner


----------



## lucie (4. Mai 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Hab ehrlich gesagt langsam keine Lust mehr. Bin echt frustriert und froh, dass das nicht mein einziges Bike ist!



Das ist echt mies, da leide ich total mit Dir. Das Ganze würde meine Geduld auch arg auf die Probe stellen. Drück Dir die Daumen, dass es dann jetzt trotzdem schnell übet die Bühne geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (4. Mai 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Oh....ich fahr aktuell ein 32er, aber hab mir halt noch nie Gedanken darüber gemacht. Sollte ich....
> Uphilltechnisch bin ich schon ziemlich gut, aber ich nehme an, dass ein 28er-Kettenblatt dafür sorgt, dass die Puste länger hält. Das wäre schon ziemlich cool, auch wenn ich dann das kleine Blatt gesichert ein paar Mal verfluchen würde. Wobei das ein guter Tausch wäre.



Kommt doch immer darauf an, wo man fährt. Dem einen pssst's, dem anderen nicht. Das 26er oder 28er ist ja kein Maßstab, ist eben nur meine bevorzugte Übersetzung. Solange Du relativ entspannt mit dem 32er überall hochfahren kannst und mit den jeweiligen Übersetzungen klarkommst, ist doch alles ok.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (6. Mai 2019)

Gestern das neue Bike auf der Waage gehabt und ich bin schon bissel enttäuscht 
13,55 kg  hatte ursprünglich mal gehofft unter 13kg  zu kommen. Nachdem ich eine Partliste im Vorhinein gemacht hab war aber schon klar, dass das definitiv nix wird 

Und ich habe festgestellt ich werde definitiv alt (nachdem ich am LO schon nicht mehr die jüngste war ), da muss doch tatsächlich ein Riser Lenker dran

Auf 140mm werd ich auch noch traveln, damit der Lenkwinkel noch etwas flacher wird. Aktuell fühlt es sich näher am Tourenbike als am Trailbike an


----------



## scylla (6. Mai 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, plan gefräst ist es ja schon, nur war eben noch Farbe drauf. Und laut Aussage, machen sie vor Ort auch nichts anderes, also genau das, was ich jetzt gemacht habe, nur vermutlich etwas schneller und professioneller.



Moment...
Die Rahmen kommen geschweißt und lackiert aus Taiwan und werden laut Aussage des Werbtexts auf der Homepage danach in Deutschland auf einer 5-Achs Fräse nachbearbeitet (man sieht auf den Bildern auch farbig lackierte Rahmenteile in der Fräse) , und zwar alle Lagersitze und die Anlageflächen.



> Die Bearbeitung aller Lagersitze am Rahmen in einer Aufspannung auf einer hochpräzisen 5-Achs-Fräse in Deutschland ermöglicht genaueste Durchmesser-, Form- und Lagetoleranzen einzuhalten, so dass Bauteile bei der Montage nicht verspannt werden.
> Alle Anlageflächen und die Gewinde für die Lagerbolzen werden ebenfalls in einer Einspannung auf der 5-Achs gefräst.



Wenn das bereits plan ist, wie kommt dann da die Farbe drauf, wenn es doch vor dem Nacharbeiten in D lackiert wird? Bzw wie kann es plan sein wenn es doch erst nach dem Lackieren plan gemacht wird? Da passt doch was hinten und vorne nicht 
Ist bei dem Rahmen ggf die kompletten Nacharbeit, also Fräsen und richten, einfach vergessen worden? Was auch das scheppe Schaltauge erklären würde (ebenfalls Lacknasen drunter bzw. Auflagefläche am Rahmen nicht plan).

Schick das Ding zurück wo es hergekommen ist und besteh auf gründlicher Überarbeitung oder einem neuen Rahmen, das ist die kürzeste und sauberste Lösung. Fehler können mal passieren. Kommt dann nur darauf an wie hilfreich und flott der Hersteller das Problem beseitigt, wenn da alles gut läuft dann kann man den ersten Ärger auch wieder vergessen.

Ich hab bei meinem letzten Rahmen leider auch erst mal gekotzt weil hin- und herschicken nötig war, aber nachdem sich das Problem trotz Auslandsversand nach 2 Wochen erledigt hatte, war dann alles wieder gut. Ich wünsch dir gute Nerven, wird schon


----------



## Aninaj (6. Mai 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Moment...
> Die Rahmen kommen geschweißt und lackiert aus Taiwan und werden laut Aussage des Werbtexts auf der Homepage danach in Deutschland auf einer 5-Achs Fräse nachbearbeitet (man sieht auf den Bildern auch farbig lackierte Rahmenteile in der Fräse) , und zwar alle Lagersitze und die Anlageflächen.
> 
> Wenn das bereits plan ist, wie kommt dann da die Farbe drauf, wenn es doch vor dem Nacharbeiten in D lackiert wird? Bzw wie kann es plan sein wenn es doch erst nach dem Lackieren plan gemacht wird? Da passt doch was hinten und vorne nicht
> ...



Ach, ich weiß auch nimmer, was ich noch glauben soll. Dem was großspurig auf der HP versprochen wird, oder dem, was mir der Servicemitarbeiter am Telefon sagt.

Aktuell geht definitifv nur noch zurückschicken, die schiefe Schaltaugenaufnahme läßt sich nicht richten. Sie haben es offensichtlich versucht (die Spuren sind recht eindeutig) aber es damit in meinen Augen nur schlimmer gemacht. Das ist auch der Teil, den ich besonders enttäuchend finde. Sie haben offensichtlich gemerkt, dass was nicht stimmt, und es nicht richtig behoben.

Aktuell bekomme ich niemanden ans Telefon. Das beklagen auch andere User hier im Forum, daher mal schauen, wann es weiter geht.


----------



## Martina H. (6. Mai 2019)

... also ist der Rahmen schon zurückgeschickt?

Puh, ich drück die Daumen das alles gutgeht...


----------



## Mausoline (6. Mai 2019)

Mist  Dann kannst du eigentlich nur auf einen neuen Rahmen bestehen. 
Viel Erfolg.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (6. Mai 2019)

Das ist echt Mist 
Da freut man sich wochenlang auf den neuen Rahmen und plant im Geiste den kompletten Aufbau und dann sowas

Falls du bei dem Rahmen bleiben willst und einen neuen bekommst, würde ich aber trotzdem noch versuchen was auszuhandeln wegen dem ganzen Ärger


----------



## scylla (6. Mai 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Das ist auch der Teil, den ich besonders enttäuchend finde. Sie haben offensichtlich gemerkt, dass was nicht stimmt, und es nicht richtig behoben.



Puh, wenn das so sein sollte, dass Last in Deutschland da tatsächlich was versucht aber nicht hinbekommen hat und sie den Rahmen dann trotzdem verkauft haben, dann wäre das in der Tat unter aller Kanone 
Da würde ich mir mal ganz von vorne erklären lassen, wie das sein kann, wenn mal jemand ans Telefon geht.
Was noch eine vorstellbare Möglichkeit wäre ist, dass das in Taiwan versaut und zu richten versucht wurde und es dann bei Last in D nicht aufgefallen ist, weil die kompletten Nacharbeiten an dem Rahmen eh vergessen wurden. Das wäre zumindest eine (wenn auch nur etwas) weniger peinliche Erklärung.

Zumindest würde ich in dem Fall nichts anderes als einen ganz neuen Rahmen oder Geld zurück akzeptieren, nix mit Nacharbeiten.


----------



## Aninaj (6. Mai 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... also ist der Rahmen schon zurückgeschickt?
> Puh, ich drück die Daumen das alles gutgeht...



Noch hängt er bei mir, muss ja erstmal nen Rücksendelabel beantragen, was aber nicht geht, so lange da keiner ans Telefon geht.



Mausoline schrieb:


> Mist  Dann kannst du eigentlich nur auf einen neuen Rahmen bestehen.
> Viel Erfolg.



Oder Zumindest einen neuen Hinterbau. 



greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Falls du bei dem Rahmen bleiben willst und einen neuen bekommst, würde ich aber trotzdem noch versuchen was auszuhandeln wegen dem ganzen Ärger



Das kommt ein bißchen drauf an, wie sie reagieren. Aber bei dem ganzen Ärger müssen die echt noch was bieten... 



scylla schrieb:


> Puh, wenn das so sein sollte, dass Last in Deutschland da tatsächlich was versucht aber nicht hinbekommen hat und sie den Rahmen dann trotzdem verkauft haben, dann wäre das in der Tat unter aller Kanone
> Da würde ich mir mal ganz von vorne erklären lassen, wie das sein kann, wenn mal jemand ans Telefon geht.
> Was noch eine vorstellbare Möglichkeit wäre ist, dass das in Taiwan versaut und zu richten versucht wurde und es dann bei Last in D nicht aufgefallen ist, weil die kompletten Nacharbeiten an dem Rahmen eh vergessen wurden. Das wäre zumindest eine (wenn auch nur etwas) weniger peinliche Erklärung.
> 
> Zumindest würde ich in dem Fall nichts anderes als einen ganz neuen Rahmen oder Geld zurück akzeptieren, nix mit Nacharbeiten.



Mich nervt halt, dass ich jetzt ja schon viel gemacht habe. Der Rahmen is beklebt mit Schutzfolie, interne Kabel sind verlegt, Tretlager ständig ein- und rauszuschrauben ist auch nicht so der Hit (hab extra so ein spezielles, wo man die Lager tauscht und somit nicht ständig rein und rauschrauben muss, völlig umsonst). Was ja auch Zeit und Geld kostet.

Und ich ärger mich auch ein bißchen, dass ich das mit der Achse nicht schon früher angeschaut habe. Mir ist das ja gleich am Anfang aufgefallen, aber ich dachte das ist vielleicht "normal". Hab jetzt ganz viele Bilder im Internet angeschaut und bei keinem anderen Last Bike schaut das so aus  Naja, so lernt man auch dazu.

Leider sind die Jungs bei Last scheinbar total überlastet, seit Samstag habe ich jetzt 13 mal angerufen (nur während der Öffnungszeigen laut HP) und bekomme immer nur den AB. Meine Mail hat natürlich auch noch keine bearbeitet (hat das letzte Mal auch ne Woche gedauert, daher rufe ich lieber an, als zu warten). Alles nicht so optimal. 

Wenn ich da an mein erstes selbst aufgebautes OnOne denke  Da war das alles noch ease going - und der Rahmen hat irgendwie 1/5 gekostet oder so... Ein Schelm wer böses denkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (6. Mai 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Leider sind die Jungs bei Last scheinbar total überlastet, seit Samstag habe ich jetzt 13 mal angerufen (nur während der Öffnungszeigen laut HP) und bekomme immer nur den AB. Meine Mail hat natürlich auch noch keine bearbeitet (hat das letzte Mal auch ne Woche gedauert, daher rufe ich lieber an, als zu warten). Alles nicht so optimal.



Am Wochenende war Bikefestival in Riva. Vielleicht ja deswegen 

Die Schutzfolie sollten sie dir natürlich ersetzen, würde ich auch drauf bestehen. Mir hat's damals eine Thomson Sattelstütze vollkommen zerkratzt, die hab ich einfach kommentarlos beim Zurückschicken mit eingetütet und es kam dann mit dem neuen Rahmen eine neue Sattelstütze mit. So muss das auch laufen und damit war das Thema dann für mich erledigt.

Sei froh, dass das kein Pressfit Lager ist. BSA kann man ja problemlos einmal raus und rein schrauben.
Ich hab Reset Lager wo man zum ausbauen sogar die Lager raus pressen muss um an die Werkzeugaufnahme zu kommen. Die hab ich aus diversen Gründen schon gefühlte drölfzig Mal umgezogen. Hat ihnen bisher nicht geschadet. Und es gibt gute Übung beim Zusammen- und Auseinanderfummeln mit den ganzen Wellenfedern/Sprengringen/Dichtungen 

Klar, die Arbeit ersetzt dir keiner wenn du selber aufbaust. Kann ich nachvollziehen, dass du dich darüber ärgerst. Ich hab sogar erst während der Einweihungstour in der Pfalz gemerkt, dass was nicht stimmt, da hab ich ganz neue Flüche erfunden . Mach deinen Ärger darüber deutlich, vielleicht gibt's ja ein Goodie als Entschädigung.

Ansonsten: erst mal optimistisch bleiben. Noch ist alles unklar, und Last hat jetzt auch keinen schlechten Ruf.


----------



## Aninaj (6. Mai 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Am Wochenende war Bikefestival in Riva. Vielleicht ja deswegen
> 
> Die Schutzfolie sollten sie dir natürlich ersetzen, würde ich auch drauf bestehen. Mir hat's damals eine Thomson Sattelstütze vollkommen zerkratzt, die hab ich einfach kommentarlos beim Zurückschicken mit eingetütet und es kam dann mit dem neuen Rahmen eine neue Sattelstütze mit. So muss das auch laufen und damit war das Thema dann für mich erledigt.
> 
> ...



Laut HP waren sie nicht in Riva... aber wer weiß.

Wenn ich den ganzen Rahmen ersetzt bekomme, dann muss auch ne neue Folie gestellt werden. Bekommen ja dafür auch meine 

Ich habe auch ein Reset Lager verbaut, deswegen hab ich ja auch so wenig Bock das wieder auszubauen  Aber wenn du die bisher so problemlos umziehen konntest, dann hoffe ich mal, dass meines das auch überlebt 

Ansonsten mache ich mich nicht verrückt, ändert ja auch eh nix, aber ein bißchen rummotzen bei euch ist ja hoffentlich noch gestattet  Und ich hoffe doch sehr, dass ich am Ende ein schickes Bike von Last habe, alles andere wäre schon echt traurig.


----------



## Martina H. (6. Mai 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ansonsten mache ich mich nicht verrückt, ändert ja auch eh nix, aber ein bißchen rummotzen bei euch ist ja hoffentlich noch gestattet  Und ich hoffe doch sehr, dass ich am Ende ein schickes Bike von Last habe, alles andere wäre schon echt traurig.


----------



## scylla (6. Mai 2019)

Falls es dich tröstet: genau das Bike von dem ich erst den Rahmen reklamieren musste ist nun mein Lieblingsbike in das ich ganz vernarrt bin, und wurde auf immer als unverkäuflich deklariert. Irgendwie auch ein bisschen wegen dieser Episode. Man kommt drüber weg


----------



## Schwimmer (6. Mai 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ach, ich weiß auch nimmer, was ich noch glauben soll. Dem was großspurig auf der HP versprochen wird, oder dem, was mir der Servicemitarbeiter am Telefon sagt.
> 
> Aktuell geht definitifv nur noch zurückschicken, die schiefe Schaltaugenaufnahme läßt sich nicht richten. Sie haben es offensichtlich versucht (die Spuren sind recht eindeutig) aber es damit in meinen Augen nur schlimmer gemacht. Das ist auch der Teil, den ich besonders enttäuchend finde. Sie haben offensichtlich gemerkt, dass was nicht stimmt, und es nicht richtig behoben.
> 
> Aktuell bekomme ich niemanden ans Telefon. Das beklagen auch andere User hier im Forum, daher mal schauen, wann es weiter geht.






scylla schrieb:


> Puh, wenn das so sein sollte, dass Last in Deutschland da tatsächlich was versucht aber nicht hinbekommen hat und sie den Rahmen dann trotzdem verkauft haben, dann wäre das in der Tat unter aller Kanone
> Da würde ich mir mal ganz von vorne erklären lassen, wie das sein kann, wenn mal jemand ans Telefon geht.
> Was noch eine vorstellbare Möglichkeit wäre ist, dass das in Taiwan versaut und zu richten versucht wurde und es dann bei Last in D nicht aufgefallen ist, weil die kompletten Nacharbeiten an dem Rahmen eh vergessen wurden. Das wäre zumindest eine (wenn auch nur etwas) weniger peinliche Erklärung.
> 
> Zumindest würde ich in dem Fall nichts anderes als einen ganz neuen Rahmen oder Geld zurück akzeptieren, nix mit Nacharbeiten.




Das ist ja echt mies ...   
Wenn das so ist, würde ich den Rahmen zurückschicken, das Nacharbeiten müsstest Du wohl akzeptieren, aber ich würde es offensiv angehen und das Geld zurück fordern.


----------



## Mausoline (6. Mai 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> ...Und ich ärger mich auch ein bißchen, dass ich das mit der Achse nicht schon früher angeschaut habe. Mir ist das ja gleich am Anfang aufgefallen, aber ich dachte das ist vielleicht "normal"...



Viel schlimmer und peinlicher ist, dass der Rahmen so in Taiwan rausgeht und in Deutschland dann auch noch 
Mehrere Kontrollen durchgewunken  aus welchem Grund auch immer _der geht an eine Frau, die merkt das sowieso nicht_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (6. Mai 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer und peinlicher ist, dass der Rahmen so in Taiwan rausgeht und in Deutschland dann auch noch
> Mehrere Kontrollen durchgewunken  aus welchem Grund auch immer _der geht an eine Frau, die merkt das sowieso nicht_



Also Mausoline  sowas hätte ich ja jetzt nicht von der erwartet. Das is ja pöse 

Neee, aber tatsächlich hatte ich so einen Gedankengang auch schon. Aber wer einen einzelnen Rahmen bestellt, dem fällt doch viel schneller auf, wenn gepfuscht wurde, als wenn das Komplettrad einfach zusammendengelt wird. In meinem Fall hätte man theoretisch "einfach" das Schaltauge zurechtbiegen können, dann wäre das bei einem Komplettbike vermutlich gar nicht oder erst irgendwann bei einem Schaltwerkschaden mal aufgefallen. 
Aktuell nervt mich, dass ich da niemanden ans Telefon bekomme. Bin mittlerweile bei Versuch 15... morgen geht's weiter


----------



## scylla (6. Mai 2019)

_wir haben das Jahr 2019_


----------



## Aninaj (6. Mai 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> _wir haben das Jahr 2019_



Oh, können wir beamen und ich hab das einfach verpaßt?


----------



## scylla (6. Mai 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Oh, können wir beamen und ich hab das einfach verpaßt?



... dass Fahrräder heutzutage mit Hoovercraft Antrieb fahren hast du aber hoffentlich schon mitbekommen


----------



## Deleted 454842 (7. Mai 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Kommt doch immer darauf an, wo man fährt. Dem einen pssst's, dem anderen nicht. Das 26er oder 28er ist ja kein Maßstab, ist eben nur meine bevorzugte Übersetzung. Solange Du relativ entspannt mit dem 32er überall hochfahren kannst und mit den jeweiligen Übersetzungen klarkommst, ist doch alles ok.


Absurderweise komme ich eigentlich nur in Gesellschaft hoch, dann bin ich aber direkt so gut, dass ich fast alle abhänge. Bin ich alleine, stieg ich recht schnell ab und schiebe
Stellt sich mir halt die Frage, da ich recht oft alleine fahre, dass eine andere Übersetzung mir da entgegenkommen würde. Wie gesagt, ich hatte mir bisher keine Gedanken drum gemacht, aber abseits davon, dass ich mich alleine anscheinend nicht gut quälen kann, wäre es einen Gedanken wert.
Einer aus meiner Gruppe fährt 30er oval und ist sehr angetan davon.


----------



## Aninaj (7. Mai 2019)

So, Rahmen ist verpackt. Geht die Woche zurück und kommt dann hoffentlich mit einem geraden Schaltauge wieder zurück. Die Jungs waren die letzten Tage etwas unterbesetzt und daher voll im Stress. Haben mir aber zugesagt den Rahmen schnell anzuschauen und dann entsprechend zu "reparieren" (also Hinterbau tauschen).

Na mal schauen. Noch is ja Zeit, bis September


----------



## scylla (8. Mai 2019)

Wenn sie schonmal dabei sind fräsen sie hoffentlich auch noch mit ihrer tollen 5-Achs Maschine Steuerrohr und Tretlager plan? 

Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass es nicht bis September dauert!


----------



## Aninaj (8. Mai 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Wenn sie schonmal dabei sind fräsen sie hoffentlich auch noch mit ihrer tollen 5-Achs Maschine Steuerrohr und Tretlager plan?
> 
> Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass es nicht bis September dauert!



Hab dem Rahmen einen ToDo Liste beigelegt, auf der das drauf steht


----------



## Deleted 454842 (8. Mai 2019)




----------



## scylla (8. Mai 2019)

clever 

Was mich nu noch interessieren würde: welche Erklärung gab es zu der Nummer mit den Richtspuren an der Schaltaugenaufnahme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (8. Mai 2019)

Ich klinke mich hier wegen der Rahmenschutzfolie ein: macht ihr das generell so???

Ich hatte überlegt, bei meinem neuen Carbonrad das Unterrohr zu bekleben, sonst aber nichts. Bei meinem alten Carbonspark hatte ich überhaupt nichts dergleichen gemacht, und das Rad hat das auch überlebt .

Ach ja: ich fahre meine Räder quasi zu Tode , d.h. etwaige "wiederverkaufswertmindernde" Lackabplatzer sind mir ziemlich wurscht.


----------



## scylla (8. Mai 2019)

Ich klebe meine (Stahl)Rahmen immer sehr gründlich und mit dicker Folie ab, also nicht nur das Unterrohr sondern auch Ketten und Sitzstreben an den Außenseiten, und unter den Zügen.
Zwei Gründe: bei mir haben Räder oft doch eine etwas kürzere Halbwertszeit als geplant, weil ich einfach viel zu neugierig bin und zu gerne experimentiere. Außerdem regen mich vermeidbare Kratzer und Lackabplatzer generell immer auf. Weiß auch nicht warum, ich bin eigentlich normal nicht so zimperlich, da sollte es mir eher egal sein, und meine Räder sind sowieso nie schön, gepflegt oder auch nur sauber. Trotzdem, isso 

Das Carbon wird ein paar Steinschläge auch ohne Folie überleben, das ist klar. Geht da meistens doch mehr um "ästhetische" Gründe, wenn's einem egal ist, dass der Tretlagerbereich irgendwann wie sandgestrahlt ausschaut dann kann man's natürlich auch lassen.
Das einzige wo Folieren imo wirklich einen technischen und nicht nur optischen Nutzen hat sind neuralgische Scheuerstellen. Da hab ich schon derbe und sehr tiefe Kerben gesehen, die sich z.B. durch Züge ins Material (Metall oder Carbon gleichermaßen) gearbeitet haben. Bei engen Radien der Züge, wo sie mit einigermaßen Druck scheuern können, muss man auch wirklich hinterher sein und die Folie regelmäßig erneuern sobald sie durchgerieben ist.


----------



## Votec Tox (8. Mai 2019)

Meine Alu- oder Stahlräder hatte ich nie beklebt; jetzt das S-Works Demo schon, da eine passend ausgelaserte Folie für das Unterrohr gleich zweifach zum Lieferumfang gehörte  Die mußte dann natürlich drauf. Wenn ich das Rad aber so betrachte sind die Kratzer oder Abschürfungen eigentlich ganz wo anders: an den Felgen, den Kurbeln, Pedale, Bashguard, Achsaufnahme vorn, Gabelschützer, Achsaufnahme hinten, Schaltwerk. Und wenn ich mal flotter durch Steinfelder fahre, dann leiden die Carbonfelgen, da gibt es dann schonmal schwarzen Staub dran 
Aber bei bergablastigen Carbonrädern sind zum Glück die Laminate so überdimensioniert (Demo Unterrohr t=4-5mm!!!), daß ich keine Bedenken habe. Bei einem gewichtsoptimierten CC-Renner wäre ich vorsichtiger.


----------



## scylla (8. Mai 2019)

Bei meinem Fully hab ich den Bereich direkt unterm Treglager vergessen abzukleben und hab da auch nie hingeschaut. Nach 3 Jahren hab ich's dann mal zum neu Pulvern gegeben, weil der Lack neben der Folie aussah wie die Sau (*mimimi*) und hab beim Auseinandernehmen nicht schlecht gestaunt, dass da kein einziges Fetzchen Lack mehr an der Stelle war.
(Man muss dazu sagen, dass es wohl schon gravierende Unterschiede in der Lackqualität gibt und mein Lieblingsbikehersteller Lack verwendet, der beim schief anschauen bereits abplatzt.)

Aber stimmt schon, Gabel, Kurbeln, Felgen, Bash etc sehen bei mir auch immer viel übler aus. Lustiger Weise ist es mir da total egal. Logisch ist das eh nicht.


----------



## Aninaj (8. Mai 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> clever
> 
> Was mich nu noch interessieren würde: welche Erklärung gab es zu der Nummer mit den Richtspuren an der Schaltaugenaufnahme?



Bisher natürlich noch keine. Sie fanden meine FotoLoveStory ganz gut, aber wollen sich das noch in real anschauen. Das ist auch okay, Bildern kann man heute ja auch nicht immer trauen. Werde aber auf jeden Fall nachhaken, wie es zu dem Vorgehen kommen konnte, vermute aber, dass sie da nicht die Hose runterlassen werden.


----------



## Aninaj (8. Mai 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ich klinke mich hier wegen der Rahmenschutzfolie ein: macht ihr das generell so???
> 
> Ich hatte überlegt, bei meinem neuen Carbonrad das Unterrohr zu bekleben, sonst aber nichts. Bei meinem alten Carbonspark hatte ich überhaupt nichts dergleichen gemacht, und das Rad hat das auch überlebt .
> 
> Ach ja: ich fahre meine Räder quasi zu Tode , d.h. etwaige "wiederverkaufswertmindernde" Lackabplatzer sind mir ziemlich wurscht.



Tatsächlich ist das der erste Rahmen, den ich selber abklebe (bisher meist nur die Punkte, an denen Leitungen reiben, das kann schnell wüst werden), aber auch nur, weil mit der Lack nicht so irre stabil erscheint (hab ihn ja von den Bremsaufnahmen gekratzt  und das Rad eigentlich echt hübsch ausschaut - mit Lack . An meinem Alutech z.B. schaut der Lack nach 2 Jahren echt noch recht ordentlich aus.


----------



## Perlenkette (8. Mai 2019)

Welche (Schutz-) Folien nehmt Ihr denn? (frage für eine Freundin ).

Ich habe bisher nur Pad- und Streifenkram sowie max. A5- Größe zum Zuschneiden gefunden (welche mir ein bekannter Versender gestern einmal umgeknickt zugeschickt hat, damit es in den kleineren Karton passt)


----------



## scylla (8. Mai 2019)

Ich nehme immer hier die PU 8591E als Rollenware (die 12cm breite) und schneide sie mir selber zurecht mit einem Cuttermesser:
http://www.lackprotect.de/transparente_lacksch.html
Ist imo relativ leicht zu verkleben, hält gut, ist mir noch nie vergilbt, und dick genug für Mimöschen 

Auch noch praktisch: hier die schwarze Gravel Resistant Folie http://www.lackprotect.de/schwarze_lackschutzf.html
Hab ich z.B. am Rennrad als Schlagschutz an der Kettenstrebe. Und ein kleines Stück am glatten Carbonlenker unter der Lampenhalterung verhindert sehr effizient, dass die sich zu leicht nach unten dreht.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (8. Mai 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Tatsächlich ist das der erste Rahmen, den ich selber abklebe (bisher meist nur die Punkte, an denen Leitungen reiben, das kann schnell wüst werden), aber auch nur, weil mit der Lack nicht so irre stabil erscheint (hab ihn ja von den Bremsaufnahmen gekratzt  und das Rad eigentlich echt hübsch ausschaut - mit Lack . An meinem Alutech z.B. schaut der Lack nach 2 Jahren echt noch recht ordentlich aus.


Vielleicht kleben sie's dir als Goodie ja ab  - aber ich vermute, du traust ihnen da jetzt nicht mehr und machst das lieber selbst. 
Ich hab mir meins gleich abkleben lassen und eigentlich fehlen mir nur ein paar Abklebungen am Steuerrohr, wo die Leitungen evtl mal Kontakt haben - aber da ist die Platzierung ja auch ein bissl abhängig von den Leitungen, das werd ich also selbst machen, wenn mal die endgütlige Lenkerbreite feststeht und die Leitungen dann nochmal gekürzt sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (8. Mai 2019)

BikeShield - schön dick lässt sich gut kleben und in unterschiedlichen Packungsbestückungen zu bekommen


----------



## Lenka K. (8. Mai 2019)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen!

Die Kabelscheuerstellen hatte ich eigentlich auch am Spark abgeklebt--es lagen ovale Foliensticker dabei--hab' das nur vergessen . Wird natürlich auch am neuen Rad gemacht.

Im Tretlagerbereich gibt's am Genius Plastikunterrohrschutz, das müsste eigentlich reichen. Kettenstrebenschutz gibt's auf der Antriebsseite auch. Es wird also wie geplant beim Unterrohr bleiben, in der Hoffnung, dass das Genius nicht unter die Kategorie "gewichtsoptimierte XC-Feile" fällt .


----------



## scratch_a (8. Mai 2019)

Oder hier: https://www.easy-frame.com/


----------



## Lenka K. (8. Mai 2019)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Oder hier: https://www.easy-frame.com/


Hmmm ... blöd nur, dass es die Folienkits nur in Rahmengrössen M+L gibt ...


----------



## Mausoline (8. Mai 2019)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> .... (frage für eine Freundin )....



 traust dich nicht selber hä


----------



## Perlenkette (9. Mai 2019)

Danke schonmal für die Bezugsquellen!!!!!!



Mausoline schrieb:


> traust dich nicht selber hä



Genau! Ich muss Juniors Rad unbedingt abkleben. Nachdem ich es ein paarmal gefahren bin und geputzt habe, war klar, dass (mehr) Folie dran muss. Kann man trotz bestehender Katschen abkleben oder schadet das dem Lack letztendlich mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (15. Mai 2019)

kurzes Update: Rahmenpopo wird getauscht, mit etwas Glück geht er morgen auf die Reise. Dann könnte er am WE eintreffen. Da bin ich natürlich schon total verplant (mit Rad fahren ), aber mal schauen, vielleicht findet sich ein wenig Zeit.


----------



## lucie (15. Mai 2019)

Super. Drück Dir die Daumen, dass dieses Mal alles glatt geht.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (18. Mai 2019)

Knarzen ist jetzt übrigens endlich lokalisiert 
Es ist die vordere Dämpferaufnahme, da merkt man richtig wie es ganz leicht vibriert, wenn man beim knarzen den Finger dran hält .

Werde den Jungs jetzt mal schreiben was ich tun soll, da ich den Rahmen schon mit verbauten Dämpfer bekommen habe. 
Die sind immer so flott und freundlich im Kontakt, da könnten sich manche ne Scheibe von abschneiden


----------



## Aninaj (18. Mai 2019)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Knarzen ist jetzt übrigens endlich lokalisiert
> Es ist die vordere Dämpferaufnahme, da merkt man richtig wie es ganz leicht vibriert, wenn man beim knarzen den Finger dran hält .
> 
> Werde den Jungs jetzt mal schreiben was ich tun soll, da ich den Rahmen schon mit verbauten Dämpfer bekommen habe.
> Die sind immer so flott und freundlich im Kontakt, da könnten sich manche ne Scheibe von abschneiden



Da passen vielleicht die Bushings / Gleitlager ned so hundert prozent und reiben etwas rum. Hast du den Dämpfer mal ausgebaut?


----------



## Aninaj (19. Mai 2019)

Manchmal geschehen eben doch noch Wunder 

Erste Ausbaustufe zum "Probefahren". Jetzt wird "optimiert". Mal schauen, was da geht.


----------



## scylla (20. Mai 2019)

Was lange währt wird endlich gut. Oder so 

Glückwunsch, dass es jetzt endlich doch noch geklappt hat und viel Spaß mit dem neuen Gerät


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Mai 2019)

Die ovalen Räder passen aber gut zum ovalen Kettenblatt  !


----------



## Aninaj (20. Mai 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Die ovalen Räder passen aber gut zum ovalen Kettenblatt  !


 Ja, das habe ich auch schon bemerkt. Keine Ahnung, warum das Bild so gestaucht ist


----------



## Schwimmer (20. Mai 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Die ovalen Räder passen aber gut zum ovalen Kettenblatt  !



Das ist doch der neue Standard ...


----------



## Martina H. (20. Mai 2019)

Glückwunsch - dann ist ja doch alles gut gegangen 

Das Rot sieht richtig gut aus, erinnert mich an mein Hornet. Das hat in der Sonne so richtig geknallt. Dann wünsch ich Dir viel Spass mit dem Neuen. Bin mal gespannt, wann wir es live sehen dürfen (wobei - eigentlich sehen wir dann ja wahrscheinlich gleich 2 von denen  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (20. Mai 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Glückwunsch - dann ist ja doch alles gut gegangen
> 
> Das Rot sieht richtig gut aus, erinnert mich an mein Hornet. Das hat in der Sonne so richtig geknallt. Dann wünsch ich Dir viel Spass mit dem Neuen. Bin mal gespannt, wann wir es live sehen dürfen (wobei - eigentlich sehen wir dann ja wahrscheinlich gleich 2 von denen  )


Nö - sind zwei verschiedene gleiche!

Ihr dürft aber auch mal zum Anschauen vorbeikommen - ich zeig's euch auch in Action auf unseren Trails...


----------



## Martina H. (20. Mai 2019)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Nö - sind zwei verschiedene gleiche!
> 
> Ihr dürft aber auch mal zum Anschauen vorbeikommen - ich zeig's euch auch in Action auf unseren Trails...




Einmal S und einmal M?

Supergerne, ihr steht ja schon länger auf der Liste, müssen nur endlich mal die Zeit finden


----------



## WarriorPrincess (20. Mai 2019)

Nee - Kohle und Lehm. Aber beide M glaub ich.

Ich steht auf ner Liste ... Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob ich mich freuen oder Angst haben soll


----------



## Martina H. (20. Mai 2019)

ahh, dann habe ich da was durcheinander gewirbelt - stimmt, @Aninaj  also in "gross" unterwegs?



WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob ich mich freuen oder Angst haben soll




...ich hoffe doch freuen...


----------



## Aninaj (20. Mai 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ahh, dann habe ich da was durcheinander gewirbelt - stimmt, @Aninaj  also in "gross" unterwegs?



Was meinst du denn mit "gross"? Den M- Rahmen? Dann ja, der fällt ja nur minimal größer aus als der S - Rahmen, aber dank MiniSattelrohr genau richtig


----------



## Martina H. (20. Mai 2019)

Nej, nej, nej - alles durcheinander...

@Aninaj  - Clay in M
@WarriorPrincess  - Coal in M
@scratch_a  - Glen in ??L??

Richtig?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (20. Mai 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Nej, nej, nej - alles durcheinander...
> 
> @Aninaj  - Clay in M
> @WarriorPrincess  - Coal in M
> ...


Nö, Glen in XL...


----------



## Lenka K. (22. Mai 2019)

M_on_Centurion schrieb:


> Meinung zur 1x12?


Ich kann jetzt auch mitreden .

Ich war gegenüber den 1fach-Antrieben recht skeptisch, erst 12fach bringt wirklich eine brauchbare Bandbreite, die mit 3x10 einigermassen mithalten kann (an die 3x9 22-33-44/11-34 kommt keiner ran ). Freiwillig hätte ich es mir aufs Radl nicht geschraubt, aber mit der Neuanschaffung wurde ich quasi zwangskonvertiert . Eagle XO1 30/10-50 auf 27.5/2.8 (vorerst), Wechsel von Shimano 3x10 24-32-42/11-36, 26/2.2, beide 170mm Kurbel.

Am Rad war ursprünglich ein 32er-Kettenblatt (Standard bei "Männer"allmountains, bei Frauenbikes wird oft ein 30er verbaut), RitzelRechner zeigte, dass die leichten Gänge für mich ein Tick zu schwer wären, dazu kam, dass der RitzelRechner nur mit Reifen bis 2.4 rechnen kann und die Plusreifen noch schwerer zu treten sind. Daher hab' ich mich fürs 30er-Kettenblatt entschieden und liess den gleich vom Händler wechseln.

Ich konnte den Antrieb im Altmühltal testen, meist auf moderaten, flachen bis sehr steilen Trails bergauf und bergab, aber kurze, flache Teer- und Schotterpassagen gab's auch. Die Bandbreite finde ich völlig ausreichend, auf sehr steilen Trails reicht 30/50 und mit dem fehlenden Schnellgang 42/11 hat es sich mit den 2.8 Plusreifen erledigt . Die Umstellung verlief problemlos, ich musste mich eher darauf konzentrieren, mit dem Daumen, statt mit dem Zeigefinger wie bei Shimano, hochzuschalten. Ich hab' auch nicht den Eindruck, ich müsste mehr schalten, bei 2-3fach muss ja auch vorne geschaltet und dann eventuell noch hinten korrigiert werden.

Was ich aber nicht ganz optimal finde, ist die Spreizung bei den leichtesten Gängen: von 42 auf 50 ist ein grosser Sprung und mir fehlt irgendwas dazwischen. Da wäre die neue XTR (10-12-14-16-18-21-24-28-33-39-45-51) harmonischer.

Insgesamt passt es für mich mit der Eagle, aber wenn ich freie Wahl hätte (hatte ich nicht, mein neues Rad ist ein 2018 Modell), würde ich mich für die XTR entscheiden:

1. Feinere Abstufung bei den leichtesten Gängen
2. Hochschalten mit dem Zeigefinger (finde ich v.a. bei kleinen Händen angenehmer)
3. Zwei Gänge auf einmal schalten bei abrupten Neigungswechseln

Vielleicht hilft mein Roman etwaigen Neuradkandidatinnen hier .


----------



## Aninaj (22. Mai 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> 3. Zwei Gänge auf einmal schalten bei abrupten Neigungswechseln
> 
> Vielleicht hilft mein Roman etwaigen Neuradkandidatinnen hier .



Erfahrungen sind immer interessant  Du solltest aber auch bei SRAM zwei Gänge auf einmal schalten können. Zumindest in die leichten Gänge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (22. Mai 2019)

Bei 1x11fach stört mich das auch im Vergleich von Shimano (XT) zu Sram (X01) Shifter, dass man mit dem Sram keine zwei Gänge auf einmal hoch schalten kann. Wenn man mal in einer Kompression kurz mit einem hohen Gang antreten möchte schaltet man sich mit dem Sram Trigger ganz schön einen Wolf, beim Shimano geht's wenigstens mit halb so oft drücken. Wobei ich das ganze Schalthebel-Schaltkonzept bei sowas sowieso total schlecht finde im Vergleich zu einer Gripshift wo man einfach mit einem Dreh aus dem Handgelenk über die komplete Kassette schalten konnte.


----------



## Martina H. (22. Mai 2019)

... also ich bin ja bekennender Einfachfan (kenne aber da nur SRAM). Was mir nicht einleuchten will, ist der angeblich so grosse Vorteil von 12fach. Da wird doch an die Kassette nur das 50er angehängt. D. h. vorher ist die gleich zur 11fach Kassette und ich habe  einen Berggang mehr. OK, damit dann auch mehr Bandbreite, zumindest rechnerisch. Das Ganze soll dann ermöglichen, dass ich ein grösseres Kettenblatt fahren kann. Gut, soweit die Theorie - fahrt ihr nur bergab???  Weil, sobald ich das 50er Ritzel verlasse habe ich die gleiche Abstufung wie mit der 11fach Kassette und damit die entsprechenden Übersetzungen. Sprich: nutzt mir nix, wenn ich das 30er Kettenblatt bergauf nicht treten kann. Dann fahr ich immer nur auf dem 50er, weil mir die anderen Gänge zu schwer sind - hat sich das mit der Bandbreite auch erledigt. Ausserdem ist der Sprung von 42 auf 50 so gross, dass ich mit dem 50er bergauf entweder umfalle, oder mir ständig das Vorderrad entgegenkommt, dass 42er wiederum dann doch zu schwer ist... hmmmh...

Also für mich hat das nix - da bleibe ich brav beim 26er vorne, da kann ich dann bergauf die gesamte Bandbreite der Kassette nutzen. Und solange ich bergab nicht die Finger von der Bremse lassen kann, brauche ich da auch keinen grösseren Gang


----------



## Aninaj (22. Mai 2019)

Da bin ich ganz bei @Martina H. Die Meisten argumentieren ja damit, dass man bergab nimmer reintreten kann. Hab ich irgendwie noch nie vermisst. Vielleicht bin ich auch voll der Schisser  Ich roll einfach und werde so von ganz allein schneller. Und zum ab und zu mal reintreten haben mir die vorhandenen Gänger auch immer gereicht.

Und auch in der Ebene hat mir der schwerste Gang immer noch gereicht, einen Schwereren könnte ich auf Dauer eh nicht treten. Und am Ende ist das ja auch meine Freizeit, da habe ich es bisher nie so eilig gehabt, dass ich noch schneller hätte fahren müssen (was ich dann vermutlich auch eh nicht gekonnt hätte ).

Aber jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen und vermutlich gibt's genügend Leute die einfach viel mehr Schmackes in den Beinen haben und den einen schwereren Gang noch brauchen


----------



## Lenka K. (22. Mai 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Dann fahr ich immer nur auf dem 50er, weil mir die anderen Gänge zu schwer sind


Das verstehe ich jetzt irgendwie nicht -- geht es bei dir immer mit 20%-Steigung bergauf? Das waren nämlich die Stiche, wo ich die 30/50 Übersetzung gebraucht hab'. Sonst habe ich alle Gänge benutzt ... die schwereren auf Trails in der Ebene, den ganz schweren halt auf Teer/Schotter im Flachen. Meine bisherige Erfahrung in den Alpen ist, dass ich bei einem Anstieg von 600-700Hm, der zwischen 10-15%-Steigung hat, je nach Neigung zwischen 22/32 und 22/36 (auf 26') wechsle. Das wird dann grob 30/42 und 30/50 beim breiten 27.5' entsprechen.

Wenn ich 26/10-42 fahre, dann hab' ich zwar die leichten Gänge, aber für die Ebene (gibt's bei dir nicht??) fehlen mir zwei Gänge im Vergleich zu 3x10, und die benutze ich doch recht oft. Egal ob Mittelgebirge (Altmühltal, Fränkische) oder Alpen. Vielleicht liegt's an meiner (wenn auch kurzer) XC-Rennvergangenheit?  Und ja, bergab trete ich auf nicht so steilen Forststrassenabfahrten in den Voralpen (das lässt sich in den Bergen nicht vermeiden) auch mal, sonst wird's langweilig .



Aninaj schrieb:


> da habe ich es bisher nie so eilig gehabt, dass ich noch schneller hätte fahren müssen


Zug erwischen? Einem Gewitter entwischen? Oder halt nur so .


----------



## Aninaj (22. Mai 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Zug erwischen? Einem Gewitter entwischen? Oder halt nur so .



Nun, mit 26/10 (wie ich es fahre), fahre ich bei einen 80er Trittfrequenz (TF) eine Geschwindigkeit von ca. 27 km/h. Schneller kann ich längere Distanzen eh nicht fahren mit dem Bike und kurzfristig mal auf einer 90er TF mit dann knapp 32 km/h zu erhöhen ist ja auch möglich. Wie schnell fahrt ihr denn alle mit euren MTBs, dass ihr nen schwereren Gang braucht?


----------



## lucie (22. Mai 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Wenn ich 26/10-42 fahre, dann hab' ich zwar die leichten Gänge, aber für die Ebene (gibt's bei dir nicht??) fehlen mir zwei Gänge im Vergleich zu 3x10, und die benutze ich doch recht oft. Egal ob Mittelgebirge (Altmühltal, Fränkische) oder Alpen. Vielleicht liegt's an meiner (wenn auch kurzer) XC-Rennvergangenheit?  Und ja, bergab trete ich auf nicht so steilen Forststrassenabfahrten in den Voralpen (das lässt sich in den Bergen nicht vermeiden) auch mal, sonst wird's langweilig .



Kann mich da nur @Martina H. und @Aninaj anschließen. In der Ebene könnte ich beim MTB 26/10 auf Dauer nicht treten, 30/10 erst recht nicht. Fahre immer mit recht hohen Trittfrequenzen, große Übersetzungen machen die Knie nicht so gern mit.

Wenn ich bei Steigungen 26/42 (11-fach brauche, dann geht es wirklich schon ordentlich bergauf - k.A, wieviel Prozent das dann sind, habe keine Wasserwage am Bike ). Das entspricht ja dann demselben Ü-Verhältnis wie mit 30/50. That's all...
Alle anderen Übersetzungen kann man sich ja mal selbst ausrechnen, miteinander vergleichen und siehe da:

30/10 (3,00)    26/10 (2,60)
30/12 (2,50)    26/12 (2.16)
30/14 (2,14)    26/14 (1,85)
30/16 (1,87)    26/16 (1,62)
30/18 (1,66)    26/18 (1,44)
30/21 (1,42)    26/21 (1,23)
30/24 (1,25)    26/24 (1,08)
30/28 (1,07)    26/28 (0,92)
30/32 (0,93)    26/32 (0,81)
30/36 (0,83)    26/36 (0,72)
30/42 (0,71)    26/42 (0,61)
30/50 (0,60)

Oder anders:

30/10 (3,00)
30/12 (2,50)    26/10 (2,60)
30/14 (2,14)    26/12 (2.16)
30/16 (1,87)    26/14 (1,85)
30/18 (1,66)    26/16 (1,62)
30/21 (1,42)    26/18 (1,44)
30/24 (1,25)    26/21 (1,23)
30/28 (1,07)    26/24 (1,08)
30/32 (0,93)    26/28 (0,92)
30/36 (0,83)    26/32 (0,81)
30/42 (0,71)    26/36 (0,72)
30/50 (0,60)    26/42 (0,61)

Fällt Euch was auf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (22. Mai 2019)

Tja, sieht so aus, als ob man genau einen schweren Gang mehr hat  - alle anderen überschneiden sich


----------



## lucie (22. Mai 2019)

Die einzige Übersetzung, die fehlt ist die für die Ebene oder für's bergab mitlatschen. Da rolle ich bergab lieber mal so vor mich hin und genieße die Natur. 

Und für die Befürworter von 2/3x9/10/11 - dasselbe Spiel kann man sich da auch mal machen, um alle Übersetzungen rauszustreichen, die bei der jeweiligen Kombination ungefähr identisch sind.

Der Vorteil liegt natürlich schon auf der Hand, man hat alles (zuviel) dabei, bei 1x10/11/12 muss man eben nur entscheiden, in welchem Geläuf man unterwegs ist und das entsprechende KB verbauen.

Jedes System wird für den Einen oder Anderen Vor- und Nachteile haben. Muss also jeder selbst entscheiden, was er braucht oder worauf er verzichten kann.


----------



## scylla (22. Mai 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... also ich bin ja bekennender Einfachfan (kenne aber da nur SRAM). Was mir nicht einleuchten will, ist der angeblich so grosse Vorteil von 12fach. Da wird doch an die Kassette nur das 50er angehängt.



Seh ich für mich persönlich ähnlich, vor allem weil ich am Rad für schwereres Gelände eh auch entsprechende Reifen fahre, die ich in der Ebene garnicht über 30km/h treten möchte. Da verzichte ich gerne auf den einen höheren Gang, spare mir lieber das Gewicht und bleib bei 28Z vorne mit einer 42er 11fach Kassette.
Am Hometrail-Radl mit leichteren Reifen drauf mag ich dann schon einen etwas dickeren Gang, deswegen hab ich da ein 30er Kettenblatt, da würde eine 12fach Kassette eher Sinn machen.  Aber letztendlich auch da wenig Bedarf, weil die paar kurzen Anstiege daheim kann ich auch mal ein bisschen drücken wenn mir der kleinste Gang fehlt, ich seh's als Training.
Außerdem sind mir bei 12fach ganz pragmatisch die Verschleißteilkosten noch viel zu hoch. Der Ray und ich treten pro Jahr zusammen ca 18 Ketten durch... ok verteilt über alle Räder von Rennrad über Mtb bis Trekkingrad, aber trotzdem summiert sich das und >>200€ für ne einzelne Kassette hab ich da einfach nicht übrig tut mir leid.
Was aber nicht stimmt ist, dass der Sprung vom 42er auf das 50er Ritzel bei der Eagle so furchtbar groß wäre. Wenn man sich die Übersetzung anschaut ist der auch nicht viel größer als der Sprung von 36 auf 42 eins davor (oder am Ende einer 11fach Kassette).

Generell kann ich's schon verstehen wenn jemand mehr Bandbreite haben möchte. Wenn man lange steile Anstiege gemischt mit flachen Überführungsstrecken hat zum Beispiel. Gott sei Dank wird aktuell (noch) niemand gezwungen sich ne 12fach Schaltung ans Rad zu schrauben, und wenn's dann mal soweit ist werden wir auch das überleben. Von den neumodischen Laufradgrößen ist ja schließlich auch noch keiner gestorben, auch wenn ich's bis heute nicht einseh obwohl ich es mittlerweile selber fahre


----------



## Lenka K. (22. Mai 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Tja, sieht so aus, als ob man genau einen schweren Gang mehr hat  - alle anderen überschneiden sich


Nein, es fehlen zwei Gänge. Ich vergleiche ja nicht 12fach mit 11fach, sondern 11fach mit meiner bisherigen 3x10, und zwar die Bandbreite, nicht Gangzahl. Wie ich geschrieben hab', kann ich bei 12fach den Verlust von 42/11 verschmerzen, aber 30/10 (=42/13) bin ich auch im Altmühltal gefahren, das möchte ich nicht missen. Am Spark fahre ich immer wieder 42/13 und 42/11, möchte die Flachstücke schnell hinter mir bringen, keine Ahnung, was ihr alle für Streichholzbeinchen habt  .



scylla schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank wird aktuell (noch) niemand gezwungen sich ne 12fach Schaltung ans Rad zu schrauben, und wenn's dann mal soweit ist werden wir auch das überleben.


Genau! Wer mit 1x11 glücklich ist, muss ja nicht wechseln. Wer sich ein neues Komplettrad kauft, kriegt nolens volens 1x12 oder 2x11, was eigentlich kaum mehr Bandbreite als 1x12 bringt.


----------



## Aninaj (22. Mai 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> n. Am Spark fahre ich immer wieder 42/13 und 42/11, möchte die Flachstücke schnell hinter mir bringen, keine Ahnung, was ihr alle für Streichholzbeinchen habt  .



Das frag ich mich auch grad  Dabei dachte ich eigentlich ich bin so halbwegs fit.  Mit wieviel km/h braust du denn da durch's Tal? (das wäre ja der eigentlich zu vergleichende Wert...)


----------



## Martina H. (23. Mai 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Nein, es fehlen zwei Gänge. Ich vergleiche ja nicht 12fach mit 11fach, sondern 11fach mit meiner bisherigen 3x10, und zwar die Bandbreite, nicht Gangzahl.



Ich bezog mich auf die Vergleichsrechnerei von @lucie



Aninaj schrieb:


> Das frag ich mich auch grad  Dabei dachte ich eigentlich ich bin so halbwegs fit.





Soll doch jede fahren, was ihr am besten passt. Ich finde auch den Erfahrungsbericht von Dir - @Lenka K.  - gut, hilft bestimmt manchen weiter.  Ich schrieb ja nur, dass MIR  12fach nicht einleuchtet (aber ich bin ja auch nicht gerade fit, erst recht bergab  ) - anderen passt es wieder (also zumindest denen mit den "richtigen" Beinen  ) . Ist doch alles gut


----------



## lucie (23. Mai 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Am Spark fahre ich immer wieder 42/13 und 42/11, möchte die Flachstücke schnell hinter mir bringen, keine Ahnung, was ihr alle für Streichholzbeinchen habt  .



Spark - Gewicht, Laufradgröße, Bereifung, Geo (im Speziellen LW/SW), Fahrwerkseinstellung (Sag) - anderer Einsatzzweck als ein AM/Enduro-Bike?

Mit einem straffen Fahrwerk (XC-Marathon-Bike) und steilem Lenkwinkel sind sicher auch für Streichholzbeinchen andere Übersetzungen fahrbar.

Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen - bau Dir doch vergleichsweise mal ein 32er oder 38er KB an Dein neues Bike. Wenn Du dann das 10er Ritzel immer noch flüssig auf langen Flachstücken treten kannst, ziehe ich hochachtungsvoll den Hut, respektive den Helm. 

Mir hat sich nie erschlossen, wieso an einem MTB mit 3-fach Kurbel ein 42er bzw. 44er KB verbaut wurde. 

Dann habe ich eben Streichhozbeinchen und fahre die Flachstücke im Rentner- statt Renntempo. 

Der Weg ist das Ziel...


----------



## lucie (23. Mai 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> ...aber 30/10 (=42/13) bin ich auch im Altmühltal gefahren,...



42/13 = 32/10 und 42/11= 38/10

Aber egal, es muss jeder das fahren, was ihm passt und was die Beinchen so hergeben. Alles gut.


----------



## scylla (23. Mai 2019)

Die Diskussion ist ja fast so verbissen wie damals als 29er aufkamen. Oder E-Bikes 

Ist doch alles gut. Man hat schon vor dem Aufkommen der 1fach Systeme ständig versucht, die Bandbreite zu erhöhen. Aus 32Z Kassetten wurden 34Z Kassetten und bei 10fach dann 36Z. Der Bedarf ist offensichtlich vorhanden, sonst gäbe es das nicht. Und es gab auch vor dem flächigen Aufkommen der 1fach Systeme mit den dicken Kassetten schon immer Leute, die auf die Bandbreite verzichtet haben und damals bereits 1fach mit kleinen Kassetten gefahren sind. Ich glaube eher, dass die Leute, die auf Bandbreite verzichten wollen, in der absoluten Minderzahl sind. Die 4 Leute hier, die der Meinung sind die Bandbreite nicht zu brauchen, werden deshalb wohl weniger Lesern weiterhelfen als der Erfahrungsbericht von @Lenka K., auch wenn sie mehr rumtippen 

Wir haben im Haushalt auch alles mögliche von 3x9 über 2x10 bis 1x11, weil der Ray auf seine vielen Kettenblätter und seine Bandbreite nicht verzichten will und ich schon immer Umwerfer gehasst habe. Und 1x12 wird zumindest an Rays Rad auch kommen sobald es bezahlbar ist, und ich würde für mich nicht kategorisch ausschließen, das dann nicht doch vielleicht nachzumachen, auch wenn ich aktuell kein Bedürfnis verspüre. Dabei fahren wir dieselben Strecken mit dem selben Reifentyp und selten mit mehr als 5m Abstand. Streichholzbeinchen sind hingegen im Haushalt genauso wenig vorhanden wie Hulks Muskelpakete. Dafür ein stetiges Maß an persönlichem Unverständnis für das Konzept des jeweils anderen, so wie es hier auch zu beobachten ist, aber wir haben uns daran gewöhnt und es beruht ja auf Gegenseitigkeit 
Letztendlich ist es doch nur eine Frage, was man persönlich bevorzugt, z.B. ob man einen Anstieg lieber drückt, lieber auf Frequenz kurbelt, oder einfach gleich schiebt (übrigens ist die geleistete Arbeit bei allen Varianen letztendlich gleich).
Freut euch doch lieber, dass alles möglich ist und für jeden was dabei


----------



## scylla (23. Mai 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> 42/13 = 32/10 und 42/11= 38/10
> 
> Aber egal, es muss jeder das fahren, was ihm passt und was die Beinchen so hergeben. Alles gut.



Wenn du mal in Lenkas Ritzelrechner-Link genau hinschaust, wirst du feststellen, dass sie 3x10 mit schmaler *26'' *Bereifung (ihr altes Spark) mit einem 1fach System und dicker *27,5'' *Bereifung (ihr neues Genius) vergleicht. Sprich der Reifenumfang und damit die Entfaltung ändert sich auch noch. Das passt daher schon so mit 30/10 (@27,5'') = 42/13 (@26'')


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (23. Mai 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Die 4 Leute hier, die der Meinung sind die Bandbreite nicht zu brauchen, werden deshalb wohl weniger Lesern weiterhelfen


Nichtsdestotrotz find ich das tatsächlich extrem hilfreich. In vieler Hinsicht bin ich noch blutiger Anfänger, weil ich gar nicht weiß, was es alles so für Möglichkeiten gibt, bzw. wie mensch sich das Leben leichter machen kann. Auch wenn das 32er-Kettenblatt für mich funktioniert, es ist nicht optimal und durch Romane wie die von lucie und Aninaj weiß ich, woran das liegt, bzw. was ich ausprobieren/verbessern könnte, statt das, was mir eingebaut wurde so hinzunehmen.

Hat jemand zufällig Erfahrung mit dem Switch-System von OneUp? Das wäre nämlich optimal für mich in der Situation Flowtrail ohne Shuttle/Lift, entsprechend häufiges Hochpedalieren, Rückfahrt dann aber über die Ebene. Von 28 auf 32 (oder 30 auf 34 oder whatever) innerhalb von Minuten zu wechseln stelle ich mir ziemlich angenehm vor.


----------



## scylla (23. Mai 2019)

Leichter machen tut Mensch sich das Leben durch mehr Bandbreite. Nur mal so nebenbei gesagt von jemandem, der sich darüber im klaren ist, dass der eigene Verzicht auf Bandbreite nichts mit "leichter machen" sondern mit ganz anderen Gründen wie z.B. Geiz an Gewicht und Geld zu tun hat.
Ein Kettenblatt mitführen und auf der Tour tauschen? Das halte ich für das Gegenteil von leichter, das ist doch der Inbegriff von kompliziert. Alternativ zu einem 1fach Kettenblattwechselsystem gab es früher (damals als alles besser war und die Leute sich noch getraut haben gegen den Hipster-Strom zu schwimmen und das zu fahren was ihnen persönlich am besten getaugt hat) auch mal so praktische Dinge, die man direkt am Rad angeschraubt mitgeführt hat, mit denen man sogar während der Fahrt auf Knopfdruck das Kettenblatt wechseln konnte. Nannte sich glaub Umwerfer 
Wenn dir die Bandbreite mit dem aktuellen System nicht reicht, dann geh nochmal zurück auf Anfang und lies was Lenka geschrieben hat. Die Abhandlungen warum Bandbreite überbewertet wird von lucie, Martina, Aninaj und mir helfen dir da eher nicht bzw. ist dann kontraproduktiv. Just my 2 Cent, scnr, undsoweiter


----------



## lucie (23. Mai 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Die 4 Leute hier, die der Meinung sind die Bandbreite nicht zu brauchen, werden deshalb wohl weniger Lesern weiterhelfen als der Erfahrungsbericht von
> 
> @Lenka K., auch wenn sie mehr rumtippen



Wo liegt denn das Problem, wenn man am Ende doch schreibt, das jeder selbst herausfinden muss, was ihm am besten passt?

Was hilft einem aber ein Erfahrungsbericht mit 3/2x9/10/11-fach allein, wenn die meisten Bikes, die heute gekauft werden können, 11- bzw. 12-fach verbaut ist und sich wenige bisher damit auseinandergesetzt haben und ihre "alten" Bikes eben nicht mehr fahren wollen? Sie werden ja dann bei Neukauf meist mit 1x11/12-fach beglückt.
Die Feststellung, was bei Einfachantrieben in Kombi mit den jeweiligen Laufradgrößen fehlt (Bandbreite, Entfaltung etc.) ist ja nun keine neue Erkenntnis und wurde hier in zig Threads schon mehrfach durchgekaut. 

Niemend der User, die hier so viel getippt haben , haben frühere Antriebe verteufelt, sondern dargelegt, was ihnen aktuell passt.
Da sich einige hier ja persönlich kennen, schon zusammen gefahren sind und wissen, in welchem Leistungsspektrum die einzelnen fahren, können sich einige ggf. auch ein wenig daran orientieren, um sich auf die "neuen Antriebe" besser einlassen zu können.

Einen Umwerfer kann man inzwischen an den wenigsten Rahmen noch nachrüsten.

Das Getippe dient auch zur Orientierung, kann man aber auch lassen, wenn's nicht gewünscht ist und niemanden weiterhilft. 

Eine verbissene Diskussion sieht anders aus, ist doch alles sachlich hier, was hast Du???

*Am Ende muss natürlich jeder selbst erfahren, was ihm passt! *


----------



## scylla (23. Mai 2019)

@linfer Ich hab gerade in deinem Fotoalbum spioniert 
Du hast ne Shimano XT 11fach am Rad stimmt's? Shimano bietet die 11fach Schaltung ja immer noch als optional 2x11fach an. Schau mal genau an deine Kurbel. Die XT Kurbel, die als 1fach verkauft wird, war mal ne Zeitlang identisch mit der, die als 2fach verkauft wurde, nur dass da ein Kettenblatt weniger dran war. Wenn du so eine Kurbel hast, dann ist da noch ein Anschraubpunkt für ein zweites Kettenblatt weiter innen.
Ein Kollege hat diese "1fach" XT Kurbel die gleichzeitig eine "2fach" ist. Der hat sich einfach für "Notfälle" ein kleines Kettenblatt an die innere Aufnahme geschraubt und legt bei Bedarf die Kette mit einem Stöckchen oder dem Fuß um. Das ist schonmal praktischer als das One-Up Kettenblattwechselsystem.
Oder halt gleich diesen altmodischen Umwerfer dran, falls das möglich sein sollte an deinem Rad (geht ja bei einigen garnicht mehr)


----------



## lucie (23. Mai 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> ...Romane wie die von lucie und Aninaj...



Romane sind eigentlich eher @scylla 's Stärke.  

Sind ja auch immer informativ und zeugen von viel Erfahrung, von denen einige sicher sehr profitieren. Ich hingegen schreibe eher Kurzgeschichten.


----------



## scylla (23. Mai 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Eine verbissene Diskussion sieht anders aus, ist doch alles sachlich hier, was hast Du???



Lenka hat einen persönlichen Erfahrungsbericht geschrieben über ihren Wechsel von 3x10 auf 1x12. Darauf kamen ein paar Leute (mich inclusive) ums Eck die intensivst und mit viel Text ihr Unverständnis über 12fach Systeme darlegen mussten und warum ein 11fach auch reicht. Warum auch immer, hatte irgendwie garnichts mit dem Thema 3x10 vs 1x12 zu tun, aber gut soll ja jeder auch mal was schreiben, hab ich ja auch getan 
Ab da wo dann aber "Streichholzbeinchen", "Äpfel und Birnen" und weiteres in die Diskussion eingeflossen sind und die Erfahrungen der jeweiligen Gegenseite in Frage gestellt wurden, wirkte es für mich dann aber durchaus schon ein wenig verbissen. Kann ja sein, dass das für dich zu einer alltäglich entspannten Unterhaltung dazu gehört, für mich halt nicht.

Also alles gut und *am Ende muss natürlich jeder selbst erfahren, was ihm passt!*
(solange das drunter steht ist ja eh die Form gewahrt )
*
*


----------



## Deleted 454842 (23. Mai 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Nannte sich glaub Umwerfer


Ne, sowas kommt mir nicht an mein Trailmonsterchen. 

@ XT-Kurbel
Hm, das klingt allerdings spannend, werd nachher mal nachschauen, ob das auf die zutrifft.

Ansonsten, bei aller Liebe, aber ich würde gerne selber entscheiden, was hilfreich ist und was nicht und ist jetzt nicht so, als würde ich Lenkas Aussagen komplett in den Wind schießen.  Hab die Diskussion auch nicht so empfunden, als wäre jemand gezwungen, jetztsofortaberfix umzuwechseln und wie gesagt, vielfältige Meinungen sind wichtig, um überhaupt auf Ideen zu kommen.

Dewegen finde ich das LO so toll, weil hier geballtes Fachwissen steckt, ohne alles, was ich im Rest des Forums als so unglaublich ermüdend empfinde. Selbst etwas intensivere Diskussionen (das gefällt mir besser als "verbissen") sind da noch Zucker gegen.


----------



## lucie (23. Mai 2019)

Die Streichholbeinchen kamen doch von nicht von mir  und der Äpfel-Birnen-Vergleich bezog sich schon auch auf den Unterschied der "Bikeart". Ein XC-Fully/HT fährt sich nun einmal anders als ein AM/Endurofully/HT was die jeweiligen Übersetzungen angeht.

Wenn beides Birnen wären, könnte man ja dann beim Apfel bleiben.


----------



## lucie (23. Mai 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Ein Kollege hat diese "1fach" XT Kurbel die gleichzeitig eine "2fach" ist. Der hat sich einfach für "Notfälle" ein kleines Kettenblatt an die innere Aufnahme geschraubt und legt bei Bedarf die Kette mit einem Stöckchen oder dem Fuß um. Das ist schonmal praktischer als das One-Up Kettenblattwechselsystem.



Das hingegen wäre eine Alternative, allerdings ist dann die Kettenspannung/ -länge zu beachten je nach Spreizung der genutzten KB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (23. Mai 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Das hingegen wäre eine Alternative, allerdings ist dann die Kettenspannung/ -länge zu beachten je nach Spreizung der genutzten KB.



Dasselbe Problem besteht auch bei dem Kettenblattwechsel-System von One-Up, bei dem ja auch zwischen unterschiedlich großen KB gewechselt wird. Am One-Up System wäre der einzige "Vorteil", dass die Kettenlinie immer gleich bleibt. Wobei man selbiges allerdings auch als Nachteil sehen kann: wenn man das kleine Kettenblatt haben möchte weil der Anstieg fürs größere KB zu steil ist, dann ist man gleichzeitig auch auf den inneren Ritzeln unterwegs und hat entsprechend viel Kettenschräglauf, so dass ein weiter nach innen gerücktes kleines Kettenblatt (am inneren Anschraubpunkt der Zwitter-XT-Kurbel) den Schräglauf und Verschleiß sogar vermindern würde.

Allgemein würde ich die Sache mit der Kettenspannung nicht zu kritisch sehen, sofern man
a) ein Shimano Schaltwerk mit dem klassischen Parallelogramm hat und
b) das zweite Kettenblatt wirklich nur als Notfalllösung benutzt an steilen Anstiegen wo man sowieso hinten nur die großen Ritzel fährt

Bei einem Sram 1fach Schaltwerk wo das Parallelogramm fehlt kann man das natürlich nicht machen. Da ist die genau passende Kettenlänge essenziell für das richtige Funktionieren der Schaltung. Aber da würde aus demselben Grund auch das One-Up System versagen. Da hilft dann eben nur noch eine größere Kassette mit mehr Bandbreite.


----------



## lucie (23. Mai 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Dasselbe Problem besteht auch bei dem Kettenblattwechsel-System von One-Up, bei dem ja auch zwischen unterschiedlich großen KB gewechselt wird. Am One-Up System wäre der einzige "Vorteil", dass die Kettenlinie immer gleich bleibt. Wobei man selbiges allerdings auch als Nachteil sehen kann: wenn man das kleine Kettenblatt haben möchte, dann ist man gleichzeitig auch auf den inneren Ritzeln unterwegs, so dass ein weiter nach innen gerücktes kleineres Kettenblatt (am inneren Anschraubpunkt der Zwitter-XT-Kurbel) den Schräglauf und Verschleiß sogar vermindern würde.



Das One-Up System finde ich jetzt auch nicht so prickelnd, habe dazu aber auch keine Erfahrungen. Mit dem 2. KB an der XT-Kurbel sehe ich da auch eher sinnvolles Potiential, eben auch wegen des Schräglaufs.
Wer Plusbereifung fährt, muss dann schon wieder aufpassen, dass die Kette nicht am Reifen schleift. 
Muss man alles bedenken...

Ich persönlich würde aber auf dem Track, den ich dann gerade runterspule wahrscheinlich vergessen, dass ich da noch ein zweites, nicht per Shifter schaltbares KB mit mir rumschleppe, ähnlich der Federgabelabsenkung, Propedal.... 

Wenn's rollt, rollt's, da habe ich schon mal bergab vergessen, dass ich nicht nur 120mm FW an der Front hatte.
Gemerkt habe ich das dann erst, als es zu spät war, da war der Trail dann auch schon vorbei.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (23. Mai 2019)

Die Kurbel könnte es, allerdings hab ich einen Bashguard mit Kettenführung. Würde da überhaupt ein Kettenblatt zwischenpassen? Kettenführung auffriemeln fänd ich jetzt nicht zu tragisch, würd halt dafür sorgen, dass der Blattwechsel ne wohlüberlegte Aktion wird.


----------



## scylla (23. Mai 2019)

Der Kollege der das so fährt hat eine Crashplate von 77designz. Die hat er einfach hinter die ISCG Tabs geschraubt statt wie vorgesehen davor. Kommt auf die Form der Tabs an, ob die hinten dran auch halbwegs plan sind.
Brauchst du die KeFü wirklich? Ich hab keine und mir ist seit ich 11fach mit NW Kettenblatt und gedämpftem Schaltwerk fahre noch überhaupt garnie die Kette abgedotzt 

Irgendwie wäre mir persönlich das alles viel zu viel Hickhack. Selbst Kette händisch auf ein zweites Kettenblatt umzulegen fände ich nervig. Aber Kettenblatt wechseln? Oder Kettenführung aufmachen um die Kette umzulegen? Da hat man Remotesattelstützen am Fahrrad und elastische Softfoam-Protektoren am Körper um direkt im Fahrfluss in den Downhill einbiegen zu können ohne auch nur mal 2 Sekunden anhalten zu müssen um ein Schnellspannhebelchen zu öffnen oder die Protektoren anzuziehen... und dann schraubt man ernsthaft vor dem Uphill erst mal den Antrieb um? Also ehrlich, bevor das eine Lösung wäre die ich auch nur entfernt in Betracht ziehen würde, würde ich tausendmal lieber 300€ für eine Eagle Kassette ausgeben, einen Umwerfer fahren (und das obwohl ich die Dinger schon immer gehasst habe) oder wenn das alles nicht ginge eine Vyro Kurbel. Irgendwie ist es doch zu einem großen Teil auch die Einfachheit, die Biken in der Natur so schön macht. Man setzt sich aufs Rad, fährt einfach, und lässt sich treiben. Das ist doch sofort kaputt wenn ich mir dann vor dem Uphill erst mal Gedanken machen muss ob ich jetzt erst mal Pause mache um den Antrieb umzuschrauben, ob's auch so geht, im Rucksack kramen, Werkzeug auspacken, rumschrauben... und das Ganze dann oben nochmal retour 

Übrigens gibt's von diversen China-Herstellern z.B. Sunrace auch 11fach Kassetten die bis 50 Zähne gehen. Sind halt sackschwer und ggf braucht man einen Tuning-Käfig für's Schaltwerk wenn das im Originalzustand die Kapazität nicht hat. Aber auch das wäre eine Lösung, die mir persönlich noch deutlich sympatischer wäre als irgendwelche Rumschraubereien.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (23. Mai 2019)

Stimmt, Bashguard ist ja unabhängig davon. Cool, dann werd ich mal bei Gelegenheit rumbasteln.
Und ja, ich hab schonmal bei dem Rad die Kette verloren...mit Kettenführung.  Keine Ahnung, wie ich es geschafft hatte, ist mir danach auch nie wieder passiert, aber Kette sprang irgendwie raus, ohne die Kettenführung dabei zu zerstören.


----------



## lucie (23. Mai 2019)

Eine Kettenführung habe ich seit narrow wide nie wieder genutzt und finde sie auch nicht notwendig. War daaaamals, so 2012, auch skeptisch. Mir ist die Kette seitdem auch nicht vom KB runtergepurzelt, trotz Gerumpel und Sprüngen.
Dann evtl. die KeFü demontieren und es mit dem 2. KB ausprobieren.
Welchen standardisierten  LK hat denn die XT-Kurbel, bzw. welche min. Zähnezahl bekommt man da denn drauf?
Bei Sram gehen auf die Zweifachspider mit 104er LK KB mit min. 30 Zähnen drauf. 
Kleiner geht dann nur mit DM.
Welche Kassettenabstufung hast Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (23. Mai 2019)

LK müssze 96/64 sein, Kassette 11-46

@scylla 
Das Anwendungsgebiet wäre bei mir so speziell, dass ich da eh nix spontan dran tun müsste, insofern wären mir die paar Einschränkungen egal.


----------



## scylla (23. Mai 2019)

Die XT Kurbel ist hinsichtlich Montagestandard richtig doof: asymmetrischer Lochkreis, fester Spider 
Für den 96er LK (außen) gibt's glaub minimal 30Z Kettenblätter. Für den 64er LK (innen) geht's bis minimal 24Z, aber dafür gibt's dann meines Wissens nur schaltbare Kettenblätter also ohne die spezielle 1fach Zahnform die die Kette besser festhält.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (23. Mai 2019)

Passt dann aber, wenn ich 30/28 verbaue, bzw erstmal teste, was die Kette zu 32/28 sagt. 
Diese Möglichkeiten


----------



## scylla (23. Mai 2019)

Der Kollege hat 30/26. Das ist kein Problem mit der Kettenlänge.


----------



## scylla (23. Mai 2019)

Ach schau, von Wolftooth gibt's mittlerweile NW Kettenblätter für den kleinen Lochkreis an der XT Kurbel 
https://r2-bike.com/WOLFTOOTH-Chain...mano-XT-FC-M8000-SLX-FC-M7000-Cranks-28-Teeth
Würde ich dann obwohl's sauteuer ist deutlich gegenüber dem schaltbaren original XT bevorzugen, weil's die Kette besser oben hält wenn du doch mal mit der Kette auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt eine Abfahrt nimmst.


----------



## lucie (23. Mai 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Der Kollege hat 30/26. Das ist kein Problem mit der Kettenlänge.



Das ist ein vierer Sprung, das passt. So hatte ich es am Monstercrosser. Da war ursprünglich ein 38er KB montiert. Habe dann ein 34er ausprobiert, ohne die Kette zu kürzen.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (23. Mai 2019)

Das kleine Kettenblatt wäre ja tatsächlich eher das, was ich bei Abfahrten nutzen würde, weil ich sicher nicht anfange, oben angekommen rumzubasteln *gg*.
So gesehen ist es denke ich eh sinnvoll erstmal 28Z zu testen und das 32er wieder mit dranzuschrauben, wenn ich merke, dass mir was fehlt.

@ Wolftooth
Cool, die sind mir ja eh mega sympatisch


----------



## scylla (23. Mai 2019)

Ach was mir noch einfällt: Vor du ein Kettenblatt kauft, schau erst mal wieviel Platz da ist zur Kettenstrebe. Bei den auf 1fach ausgelegten Rahmen denkt ja kein Konstrukteur daran, dass doch jemand ein Kettenblatt weiter innen montieren wollen würde, da wird der Platz dann lieber in Reifenfreiheit investiert. Bei meinem BFe hab ich mit einem 28Z Garbaruk Blatt das eine etwas schmalere Kettenlinie hat als normal (Offset 7,4mm statt normal 6mm) noch weniger als 1mm Platz zur Kettenstrebe.
Evtl musst du auf ein 26er Blatt gehen wenn es sonst zu eng zugeht.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (23. Mai 2019)

Ich meine ich hatte in der Facebook Gruppe von Bird wen gelesen, der sein Zero AM erfolgreich auf 2fach umgerüstet hatte, mal schaun, welches Kettenblatt der hatte. Danke


----------



## lucie (25. Mai 2019)

So, mal für's Protokoll:

Gestern mal mit dem Monstercrosser, 9kg, Reifen 29x2.1 (Schwalbe Thunder Burt), 32er KB unterwegs gewesen.
Habe mal versucht auf Asphalt! in der Ebene! mal längere Zeit 32/10 zu treten. Äh nö, kommt selbst da meiner Wohlfühltrittfrequenz nicht nah. Muss da mit viel zu viel Kraft latschen. *Meine *Wohlfühltrittfrequenz (schon wegen der alten Knie ) liegt bei ca. 90 und die kann ich in der Ebene (ohne fetten Gegenwind natürlich) mit 32/12 (in der Theorie lt. Ritzelrechner 33km/h) 32/14 (28km/h) gut halten.
Mit dem Renner, den ich nicht mehr habe, habe ich als Alleinfahrer (also ohne Windschattenfahren) mal so 26-28km/h Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit geschafft (natürlich nur, weil immer auch ordentlich Gegenwind vorhanden war , sonst wäre ich viiiiel schneller gewesen).

Bevor es hier wieder zu der Unterstellung einer verbissenen Diskussion kommt , sei hier meinerseits deutlich gesagt, dass ich natürlich nicht das Maß bin und sicher auch nicht sooo fit bin (bin Hobbyradler im Ecomodus), ich mir aber einfach mal so meine Gedanken mache. Möchte niemanden angreifen oder ähnliches, bin einfach nur erstaunt, dass es so fitte Ladies gibt.
Und das ist ja auch gut so. 

Bei 26" mit 42/11 wären das ca. 43km/h und mit 42/13 dann ca. 36km/h!  (habe mal 26/54-559 als Reifengröße gewählt)

Das schaffe ich persönlich im Leben nicht auf längeren (mehrere Kilometer!) Flachstrecken, nicht mal mit dem 9kg-Monstercrosser komme ich da hin, mit dem halbfetten HT erst recht nicht.  Ich werde alt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (25. Mai 2019)

So, dann auch fürs Protokoll eine kleine Gegendarstellung (wobei ich gestern Rennrad gefahren bin):
an meinem Crosser ohne "Monster-", ebenfalls 9kg, WTB Nano 40c, Ultegra Compact 50/34 samt Umwerfer, benutze ich regelmäßig und gerne den 50/11 Gang, weil das Teil auch für längere Touren bis 150km und Straßenanteil bis 50% herhalten muss (Waldrennrad wenn mir der Verkehr fürs richtge Rennrad zu sehr auf den Keks geht). Ortsschildsprint in der Ebene mit >50km/h Endgeschwindigkeit hat das genauso schon gesehen wie 70km/h bergab und mit max Trittfrequenz antreten vor dem Steilstück. Und der 34/32 Gang ist genauso wichtig weil dann halt auch mal die >20% Forstweg-Rampe bergauf kommt, bzw. überlege ich aktuell deswegen hinten auf eine 36er Kassette zu gehen 
Ach ja, meinen Umwerfer an diesem Rad gebe ich genauso wenig her wie die Bandbreite.
Wie war das nochmal mit dem Einsatzbereich und den Birnen


----------



## lucie (25. Mai 2019)

@scylla Wieso eigentlich Gegendarstellung? Was soll denn das? Muss man sich hier messen oder sich gegenseitig übertrumpfen?
War nicht meine Absicht und halte das auch nicht für zielführend.

Ich weiß, was Du fährst und wie fit Du bist. Das wissen aber nicht alle hier und orientieren sich ggf. auch an anderen Usern, mit denen sie vielleicht schon einmal zusammen gefahren sind und zumeist auch nicht sooo oft auf dem Ratt sitzen und quasi trainieren.

Meine Erfahrung, Deine Erfahrung, die Erfahrungen anderer sind doch hier perfekt aufgehoben. Es sollen doch nur Orientierungswerte sein!!!
Niemand, auch ich nicht, stellt in Abrede, dass es verschiedene Leistungsebenen und altersspezifische "Einschränkungen" gibt.

Wir sind alle nicht miteinander vergleichbar und ein Ritzelrechner, mit Verlaub, gibt eben auch nur theoretische Werte wieder.
Es spielen viele Faktoren eine Rolle, die dann eingerechnet werden müssen, um wirklich vergleichen zu können --> siehe Studienabläufe.
Und es bleiben dann immer noch viele individuelle Faktoren übrig, die man vor allem im Hobbybereich nicht berücksichtigen kann.



scylla schrieb:


> Wie war das nochmal mit dem Einsatzbereich und den Birnen



Naja, ich habe jetzt eben auch mal Äpfel und Birnen gegessen und festgestellt (wusste ich vorher noch nicht), dass sie unterschiedlich schmecken. Daher hatte ich das ja auch geschrieben, dass man ein XC Fully vielleicht trotzdem nicht grundsätzlich mit einem AM/Leichtenduro-Fully vergleichen kann.

Wer dicke Gänge treten kann, ist doch gut dran, der kann ja dann bei 1x11/12 auf größere KB ausweichen. Für andere ist es eben keine Option - der Bikeindustrie ist das ohnehin schnuppe. Gekauft wird ja doch immer wieder (schließe ich mich nicht aus), da man ja nicht auf der Stelle treten möchte. 

Kurzer Sprint im Wiegetritt mit 50/11 am Renner ging übrigens auch. K.A. wie lang ein Sprint beim Radeln ist, und wie schnell ich war entzieht sich ebenso meiner Kenntnis, auch wenn die Sportuhr meistens (vergesse alzheimertechnisch oft sie überhaupt einzuschalten ) mitgelaufen ist.



> Ich werde alt!



Das war übrigens selbstironisch und ernst gemeint, habe aber auch kein Problem damit.


----------



## lucie (25. Mai 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Ach ja, meinen Umwerfer an diesem Rad gebe ich genauso wenig her wie die Bandbreite.



Ach ja, an meinem Monstersausel, besteht ja noch die Möglichkeit, einen Umwerfer nachzurüsten. Da ich es aktuell auch als Reiseradel nutze, hatte ich eben genau wegen der *Bandbreite *auch schon überlegt, auf zweifach umzustellen.
Bisher war ich nur zu geizig, das Geld für die Teile auszugeben und zu faul daran rumzuschrauben.


----------



## Aninaj (25. Mai 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Ach ja, an meinem Monstersausel, besteht ja noch die Möglichkeit, einen Umwerfer nachzurüsten. Da ich es aktuell auch als Reiseradel nutze, hatte ich eben genau wegen der *Bandbreite *auch schon überlegt, auf zweifach umzustellen.
> Bisher war ich nur zu geizig das Geld für die Teile auszubeben und zu faul daran rumzuschrauben.



Hast du da nicht ne X9 Kurbel verbaut, da geht doch easy nen Spider dran und schwups hast du zwei KB. Und nen Umwerfer mit passendem Trigger hat doch auch fast jeder noch daheim liegen. Also hier liegt das Zeug rum und freut sich sicher auf einen neuen Einsatz


----------



## lucie (25. Mai 2019)

Jo, ist eine X9 oder 1400er oder, oder, oder. Einen 2-fach-DM-KB-Spider hatte ich letztens erst verkauft (24/36). 

Brauche aber einen schaltbaren li. Sram Rival Bremshebel und 'nen dafür passenden Umwerfer. Habe da aber aktuell keinen Plan mehr, welcher da am besten taugt und kompatibel ist (wird von oben gezogen). Müsste mich damit mal beschäftigen. Bisher hat's Einfach einfach gereicht. Wenn es jetzt öfter vorkommt, dass ich auch mal mit Gepäck unteregs sein werde, werde ich das mal in Angriff nehmen und dann gern auf div. Angebote und Erfahrungen diesbezüglich zurückkommen.

Danke schon einmal.


----------



## scylla (25. Mai 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> @scylla Wieso eigentlich Gegendarstellung? Was soll denn das? Muss man sich hier messen oder sich gegenseitig übertrumpfen?
> War nicht meine Absicht und halte das auch nicht für zielführend.



Dünnhäutig? 
Die Darstellung unterschiedlicher oder gar gegensätzlicher Meinungen und Erfahrungen (=Gegendarstellung) gehört nunmal dazu, in dem gerne angeführten Erfahrungsaustausch, sonst ist er etwas einseitig.
Ich hab dich niemals angegriffen oder was auch immer, aber du scheinst dich regelmäßig angegriffen zu fühlen, wenn ich mal anderer Meinung bin als du. Warum das so ist entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Wenn du darin ein "Messen" oder "Übertrumpfen" siehst, wenn jemand einen Sinn und Nutzen aus einer, im oben angeführten Bereich (Gravel/Cross) durchaus sehr üblichen und von vielen Leuten genutzten Übersetzung sieht, dann kann ich da leider auch nicht weiterhelfen. "Messen" muss ich mich hier sicher mit niemandem, wenn mir das Spaß machen würde (was es eh nicht tut), dann würde ich lieber im realen Leben Rennen fahren, im Internet bringt das doch sowieso nix  Wenn es dem lieben Frieden hilft, halte ich mich mit meinen Erfahrungen und Meinungen eben künftig zurück, ist mir im Wesentlichen wurscht.



lucie schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung, Deine Erfahrung, die Erfahrungen anderer sind doch hier perfekt aufgehoben.



Jo, so hätte ich das eigentlich auch gesehen. Und wo siehst du jetzt nochmal genau das Problem damit, dass ich meine Erfahrung gegen deine gestellt habe, so dass du fragen musst was das soll?



lucie schrieb:


> Naja, ich habe jetzt eben auch mal Äpfel und Birnen gegessen und festgestellt (wusste ich vorher noch nicht), dass sie unterschiedlich schmecken. Daher hatte ich das ja auch geschrieben, dass man ein XC Fully vielleicht trotzdem nicht grundsätzlich mit einem AM/Leichtenduro-Fully vergleichen kann.



Du hast nicht verstanden was ich damit sagen wollte 
Also zur Erklärung nochmal ausführlich: Mir ist sehr wohl bewusst, dass mein Einsatzbereich "Crosser" sich vermutlich mit deinem "Monstercrosser" nicht deckt. Meiner ist eben ne Birne und deiner ein Apfel oder andersrum, kannst dir aussuchen welches dir besser schmeckt, ich mag beides. Ich benutze es eben als Rennrad/Trainingsgerät nur dass es im Unterschied zu einem Rennrad bei Bedarf geländegängig ist, du benutzt es laut eigener Aussage im Ecomodus. Das ist ja der Gag an der ganzen Antriebs-Diskussion: verschiedene Leute sitzen vielleicht auf derselben Gattung Fahrrad aber haben trotzdem komplett verschiedene Geländeprofile, Ansprüche, Einsatzbereiche. Deswegen braucht der eine diesen Antrieb/Übersetzung/Bandbreite und der nächste einen komplett anderen. Alles hat seine Berechtigung und pauschale Empfehlungen über Sinn und Unsinn des einen oder anderen Konzepts gibt es nicht und kann es nicht geben.


----------



## scylla (25. Mai 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Brauche aber einen schaltbaren li. Sram Rival Bremshebel und 'nen dafür passenden Umwerfer. Habe da aber aktuell keinen Plan mehr, welcher da am besten taugt und kompatibel ist (wird von oben gezogen).



Umwerfer sind komplett unkritisch. Kann man im Wesentlichen jeden nehmen, der den passenden Montagestandard hat. Mountainbike-Umwerfer, Rennrad-Umwerfer, Sram, Shimano, 9fach, 10fach, 11fach, egal. Für Rennrad-Anlöt Umwerfer gibt's Schellen-Adapter wenn kein Anlötsockel vorhanden ist, z.B. von Sram. Ich hab da schon alle möglichen Schweinereien gemacht und es hat noch immer zur völligen Zufriedenheit funktioniert, war nur manchmal etwas fummliger beim Einstellen als bei anderen. Einfach mal ranschrauben was da ist und ausprobieren


----------



## Martina H. (25. Mai 2019)

: Popcorn:

... jetzt weiss ich, was eine verbissene Diskussion ist - Danke dafür 

... boah ey, wenn ich gewusst hätte was passiert, wenn ich schreibe, dass sich mir der Sinn von 12fach nicht erschliesst, hätte ich es nicht geschrieben... @Lenka K.  - ich hoffe, Du hast das richtig verstanden, wie geschrieben, ich finde Deinen Erfahrungsbericht gut und habe nur MEINE Meinung zu 12fach dazu geschrieben. Weder habe ich die Muskeln, noch die Kondition, dass ich mich hier mit irgendwelchen Leistungssportlern vergleichen muss. Muss ich auch nicht, ich will Spass haben, und wenn das hier so weiter geht.... puh, ich dachte hier im LO läuft das ein bisschen anders - hmmh, ok, egal...

OK, weiter im Text: hat schon irgendwer das neue Bike von @Bikebetti  erraten?


----------



## lucie (25. Mai 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Dünnhäutig?



Nein, bin ich absolut nicht, sonst würde ich mich hier nicht immer wieder einer Diskussion stellen und würde wahrscheinlich schon heulend in der Ecke liegen! 

Ich habe mich auch nicht angegriffen gefühlt, sondern nur darauf aufmerksam machen wollen, dass es unterschiedliche Ansätze und Betrachtungsweisen gibt. Meine Erkenntnis aus dem Erfahrungsbericht von @Lenka K. war eben, dass ich das was sie schrieb, nicht auf mich übertragen kann und ich mit meinen "Streichholzbeinchen" (nichts für Ungut @Lenka K. - habe das auch absolut nicht als beleidigend empfunden) einfach nicht treten kann. Ganz ohne Wertung oder Zweifel, dass dies möglich ist.

Im Gegenteil, ich schrieb sogar, dass ich den Hut davor ziehe.
Ich glaube am Ende meinen wir eigentlich das Gleiche, aber reden immer aneinander vorbei.  

Wie auch immer, ich fand einfach, dass das Wort "Gegendarstellung" vielleicht nicht ganz glücklich gewählt war, um die eigene Erfahrung darzustellen. Besser wäre doch, Erfahrungen parallel gelten zu lassen und nicht gegen die anderen zu stellen. 

Ich zitiere mich selbst einmal:



lucie schrieb:


> Der Vorteil liegt natürlich schon auf der Hand, man hat alles (zuviel) dabei, bei 1x10/11/12 muss man eben nur entscheiden, in welchem Geläuf man unterwegs ist und das entsprechende KB verbauen.
> 
> Jedes System wird für den Einen oder Anderen Vor- und Nachteile haben. Muss also jeder selbst entscheiden, was er braucht oder worauf er verzichten kann.





lucie schrieb:


> Aber egal, es muss jeder das fahren, was ihm passt und was die Beinchen so hergeben. Alles gut.





lucie schrieb:


> Bevor es hier wieder zu der Unterstellung einer verbissenen Diskussion kommt , sei hier meinerseits deutlich gesagt, dass ich natürlich nicht das Maß bin und sicher auch nicht sooo fit bin (bin Hobbyradler im Ecomodus), ich mir aber einfach mal so meine Gedanken mache. Möchte niemanden angreifen oder ähnliches, bin einfach nur erstaunt, dass es so fitte Ladies gibt.
> Und das ist ja auch gut so.



Ich dachte, ich hatte mich mit diesen Aussagen klar positioniert, ist wohl doch missverstanden worden. Schade...

Ich sehe die ganze Sache immer eher so, dass ich mit dem jeweiligen Bike, solange ich diese noch habe, und die alle nur noch mit 1-fach-Antrieben ausgestatet sind, auch für den jeweiligen Einsatzzweck für mich gut funktionieren.
Das Plus-HT, für mich eine Fusion aus Fatbike, Fully und HT mit schmaler Bereifung (alles gefahren z.T mit 3x9, 2x9, 1x10, 1x11), langt für Mittelgebirge, Alpen und Rumtricksen auf Touren (26-10/42), ich persönlich vermisse bei dem MTB in der Ebene nicht wirklich etwas - und ich wohne im richtigen Flachland. Hier sind eben auch mal ein paar Kilometer zum nächsten Spot auf ebenem Asphalt zurückzulegen. Geht dann eben nur in Gemütlich, finde das aber auch nicht schlimm. 
Der Monstercrosser als quasi Geländestarrbike, "Straßenflitzer", Reiserad (32-10/42) ist eben auch ein Kompromiss, um nicht sinnlos zusätzliche Bikes rumstehen zu haben.
Der Renner musste dem Koga weichen, er war mir zu speziell und bei uns hier gibt es 'ne Menge Kopfsteinpflaster, macht dann irgendwie auch keinen Sinn und Spass und zum Reiseradel taugt der Renner leider nicht. Daher auch der Ecomodus beim Monster, da aktuell mit 1-fach versorgt und ich dicke Gänge ohnehin nicht dauerhaft treten kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (25. Mai 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Umwerfer sind komplett unkritisch. Kann man im Wesentlichen jeden nehmen, der den passenden Montagestandard hat. Mountainbike-Umwerfer, Rennrad-Umwerfer, Sram, Shimano, 9fach, 10fach, 11fach, egal. Für Rennrad-Anlöt Umwerfer gibt's Schellen-Adapter wenn kein Anlötsockel vorhanden ist, z.B. von Sram. Ich hab da schon alle möglichen Schweinereien gemacht und es hat noch immer zur völligen Zufriedenheit funktioniert, war nur manchmal etwas fummliger beim Einstellen als bei anderen. Einfach mal ranschrauben was da ist und ausprobieren



Machen mit Betätigen des Sram Schaltbremsgriffes Sram -und Shimano-Umwerfer den gleichen Weg? Bei den Schaltwerken war das ja durchaus ein Problem, da die Shifter unterschiedlich übersetzt waren. Da konnte man ja nicht so einfach durchmischen.


----------



## scylla (26. Mai 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Machen mit Betätigen des Sram Schaltbremsgriffes Sram -und Shimano-Umwerfer den gleichen Weg? Bei den Schaltwerken war das ja durchaus ein Problem, da die Shifter unterschiedlich übersetzt waren. Da konnte man ja nicht so einfach durchmischen.



Ja, deswegen funktionieren da auch alle möglichen Schweinereien. Bei Schaltwerken ändert sich das Übersetzungsverhältnis gefühlt halbjährig. Bei Umwerfern scheint es irgendwie immer und bei beiden Herstellern gleich zu bleiben oder zumindest so ähnlich, dass es in der Praxis nicht weiter auffällt. Bei manchen ist halt der Käfig anders geformt, also z.B. flacher bei 2-fach Umwerfern, oder schmaler bei den 11fach. Aber selbst das ist halb so kritisch wie es ausschaut, wenn die Käfigform nicht ganz ideal zur Kurbel passt auf der es laufen soll, muss man sich beim Einstellen etwas mehr Mühe geben und dann tut es letztendlich auch. Bei 2fach regeln sowieso letztendlich die beiden Anschläge den Schwenkbereich des Umwerfers zwischen den beiden Kettenblättern, sobald die richtig eingestellt sind hat der Schaltgriff da nur noch den Job irgendwie soviel Zug zu ziehen, dass es vom obern zum unteren Anschlag springt, daher ist das noch viel unkritischer als eine 3fach Schaltung.
Ich fahr aktuell am Rennrad einen 10fach Shimano mit 11fach Sram STIs auf 10fach Shimano Kurbel, und am Crosser einen 9fach Shimano mit 10fach Shimano STIs auf 10fach Shimano Kurbel. Ray hat am Crosser einen 11fach Shimano mit 11fach Sram STIs auf 11fach Shimano Kurbel, und an den Mtb's eine lustige Mischung aus 9/10fach Sram/Shimano Umwerfern mit 9/10fach Sram/Shimano Shiftern an keinem einzigen Rad so wie vom Hersteller vorgesehen.

Das einzige was auf Biegen und Brechen tatsächlich nicht funktioniert ist einen echten 2fach Umwerfer egal welchen Herstellers auf einer 3fach Kurbel laufen zu lassen, weil der Schwenkbereich der 2fach Umwerfer zu sehr begrenzt ist und für 3 Kettenblätter nicht reicht. In die andere Richtung wiederum, 3fach Umwerfer auf 2fach Kurbel, funktioniert via reingedrehter Anschlagschrauben.


----------



## lucie (26. Mai 2019)

Danke für die Info. Hatte ich mir auch gedacht, war mir aber nicht sicher.

Mal sehen, aber mir schwirren da seit einigen Tagen ganz andere Gedanken durch den Kopf und die passen hervorragend in diesen Fred.  Befindet sich aber alles noch im Gährungsprozess.


----------



## bikebecker (26. Mai 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> : Popcorn:
> 
> OK, weiter im Text: hat schon irgendwer das neue Bike von @Bikebetti  erraten?


Hallo
Ich mach das mal für Bikebetti. Hier das Rad in Bewegung.





Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Deleted 454842 (26. Mai 2019)




----------



## Martina H. (26. Mai 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (26. Mai 2019)

So, nach zwei Tagen Pfalz kann ich sagen, geile Kiste! Läßt sich gut hochtreten und ist bergab richtig gut! Nicht so plüschig wie meine Teibun, eher direkter und ich glaube man sagt progressiver. Jedenfalls genau das, was ich wollte 

Nur leider nicht ganz so leicht wie ich gehofft habe. Aber da geht mit der Zeit noch ein bißchen was.

















Und egal, wo mein Rad steht, die Leute gucken  Heute hat ein Wanderer versucht seinen beiden Begleiterinnen die Schönheit meines Rad näher zu bringen. Er war ganz begeistert, aber die Eine meinte nur: Und was ist daran jetzt schön?


----------



## scylla (26. Mai 2019)

Dann hat sich die Warterei und der Aufwand mit dem Zurückschicken ja jetzt doch noch gelohnt 

Hattest du eigentlich irgendwann mal den Vergleich vom Clay gegen das Coal, vor allem in Bezug auf die Hinterbau-Performance?


----------



## Martina H. (26. Mai 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Nur leider nicht ganz so leicht wie ich gehofft habe.




Wo bist Du denn gelandet?


----------



## Aninaj (26. Mai 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Dann hat sich die Warterei und der Aufwand mit dem Zurückschicken ja jetzt doch noch gelohnt



Definitiv. Und mir gefällt es auch optisch extrem gut. Daher wäre alles andere auch sehr schade gewesen 



scylla schrieb:


> Hattest du eigentlich irgendwann mal den Vergleich vom Clay gegen das Coal, vor allem in Bezug auf die Hinterbau-Performance?



Ich bin vor 2,5 Jahren das Coal mal Probe gefahren. Als ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Fully war. Das hat mir bergab damals schon extrem gut gefallen, nur bergauf hing ich irgendwie voll hinter dem Rad und musste sehr von hinten treten. Deswegen ist es damals rausgeflogen.

Ich weiß gar nicht, ob das ein V1 oder V2 war, wobei sich glaube da auch nur die Geometrie etwas geändert wurde (etwas länger, etwas flacher). Da das jetzt lange her ist, und ich damals noch nicht so sicher gefahren bin, wie heute, kann ich das schwerlich vergleichen. Würde aber sagen, dass es grundsätzlich schon ähnlich ist. Aber wirklich vergleichen können wir das wohl erst im Harz 



Martina H. schrieb:


> Wo bist Du denn gelandet?



Aktuell bei 13,8. Allerdings habe ich da bisher einfach nur das "alte Zeug" an den neuen Rahmen geschraubt. Werde noch auf tubeless umrüsten, Verschleißteile schaue ich dann auch etwas leichtere Parts zu verbauen (z.B. Kassette) und ein paar Sachen wollte ich eh noch "neu" machen, da schaue ich auch mal, dass es vielleicht noch etwas leichter wird (Lenker und vielleicht Vorbau).


----------



## scylla (26. Mai 2019)

Bis Größe M hat sich meines Wissens nur die Sitzrohrlänge geändert (kürzer). Länger sind wohl nur die L/XL Größen geworden. 
Ich überlege ja schon länger mein altes Rocket durch was moderneres zu ersetzen (ist immer noch ein sehr gutes Rad, aber es ist mir einfach viel zu kurz mittlerweile, ich komm mir einfach eingezwängt vor). Clay/Coal ist da in der sehr engen Auswahl, ansonsten gibt es nicht viel was meine Kriterien erfüllen könnte. Nur welches genau von beiden... hm..hm...hm... 
Zum Treffen werde ich es leider mal wieder nicht schaffen terminlich, wäre ja schon das ideale Testevent.


----------



## Martina H. (26. Mai 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Aktuell bei 13,8.



...hui, das ist schon ordentlich - aber wenn es gut fährt...

Und es sieht gut aus - das Rot


----------



## Aninaj (26. Mai 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...hui, das ist schon ordentlich - aber wenn es gut fährt...
> 
> Und es sieht gut aus - das Rot



 Genau, es ist rot = schnell und tatsächlich fährt es sich wirklich gut hoch. Hatte nur eine kleine Stelle, wo das VR etwas abhob - aber da ist es auch echt steil und steiler könnte ich eh nicht fahren, daher passt. Die Teibun kommt da schneller hoch, aber das Bike hat mehr Federweg, die Front ist also höher und ich bekomme das Gewicht da nicht so gut nach vorn.


----------



## scylla (26. Mai 2019)

Ersetzt das Clay das Teibun jetzt, oder ist das eine Ergänzung?

So schwer finde ich 13,8kg jetzt eh nicht für den Einsatzbereich und ein Alu-Rad. Tubeless bringt nicht so viel Gewicht, max 200g, aber ist sowieso auch aus anderen Gründen eine gute Idee.


----------



## Aninaj (26. Mai 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Ersetzt das Clay das Teibun jetzt, oder ist das eine Ergänzung?
> 
> So schwer finde ich 13,8kg jetzt eh nicht für den Einsatzbereich und ein Alu-Rad. Tubeless bringt nicht so viel Gewicht, max 200g, aber ist sowieso auch aus anderen Gründen eine gute Idee.



Darüber muss ich noch nachdenken.  Ursprünglich war es als Ergänzung gedacht, aber es fährt sich so gut, dass ich noch nicht recht weiß, wie es jetzt weiter geht. Mal schauen. 

Tubelesse wird es auf jeden Fall. Auch wenn ich mit Schlauch bisher wenig Probleme hatte. Mir fehlt aktuell noch die Milch, die ist leider aus ... irgendwas is ja immer


----------



## Fasani (27. Mai 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 867164



Ich hab ja keine Ahnung von nix, was da an dem Rad dran ist, aber das ist soooo schön!  Allein schon die Farbe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (27. Mai 2019)




----------



## Mausoline (3. Juni 2019)

Fasani schrieb:


> Ich hab ja keine Ahnung von nix, was da an dem Rad dran ist, aber das ist soooo schön!  Allein schon die Farbe!



Rot mag ich überhaupt nicht, aber dieses Radl ist einfach klar und schön 
Ich freu mich schon aufs Ladies-Test-Treffen


----------



## greenhorn-biker (3. Juni 2019)

So Dämpferbolzen hab ich ausgebaut und geschmiert, das Knarzen hat ein Ende 
Bin mal gespannt, ob das ausgereicht hat oder ob es irgendwann wieder anfängt 

Hab jetzt auf einen Lenker mit doppelt soviel Rise und 3cm breiter gewechselt und jetzt fährt es sich nochmal um einiges besser  Gestern die erste größere Tour gemacht und bisher fährt es sich besser als das alte  
Jetzt muss es sich nur noch am Wochenende in schwereren Gelände beim Fahrtechniktraining beweisen


----------



## Ivonnche (12. Juni 2019)

Hallo Mädels,  ich war auf der Suche nach einem gebrauchten Downhill Bike.  Immer wenn ich eins anschauen wollte war es kurz vorher verkauft aber nun bin ich fündig geworden. Nun stehen 4 Stück im Stall Es wird noch auf 27,5 Zoll umgebaut und die Traumgabel eine DVO onyx Dc in grün liegt schon da. Neue Magura bremsen sind schon dran.


 Neuer Lenker von Sqlab ist schon bestellt. Nun mal ein aktuelles Bild meiner neuen Schönheit.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (12. Juni 2019)

Tolle Farben


----------



## Ivonnche (12. Juni 2019)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Tolle Farben


 Ja ich war sofort verliebt. Man sieht dem hübschen Sennes garnicht das Alter an


----------



## Votec Tox (12. Juni 2019)

Gratuliere! Finde ja die verbaute USD-Gabel (Manitou?) auch sehr schön 
Von wann ist es denn?


----------



## Ivonnche (13. Juni 2019)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Gratuliere! Finde ja die verbaute USD-Gabel (Manitou?) auch sehr schön
> Von wann ist es denn?


 
Ja ist ne Manitou Dorado pro. Sie ist auch wirklich super. Allerdings nur auf 26 Zoll ausgelegt. Ich möchte halt gerne auf 27,5 gehen.

Muss ein 2014/2015 er Modell sein.


----------



## Aninaj (13. Juni 2019)

So... wenn frau etwas lädiert ist und somit nicht so viel Zeit auf dem Bike verbringen kann, wie sie gerne möchte, bleibt irgendwie mehr Zeit darüber nachzudenken, was frau denn gerne ausführen würde, wenn die Zeit wieder da ist.  

Ich habe also mal wieder viele Vorstellungen und hoffe ich auf eure Unterstützung. Es soll kein "richtiges" MTB werden, aber ich denke hier finden sich trotzdem viele Ideen.

Was ich gerne hätte ist eine Mischung aus Gravel Bike und Race Hardtail. Am Gravel stört mich die Bremse (fahre aktuell eine TRP Spyre und mir fallen regelmäßig die Hände ab und zum Stehen komme ich trotzdem nicht) und die etwas schmale Reifenfreiheit (aktuell 42, mehr geht hinten nicht). Ein reines Race Hardtail muss es auch nicht sein, tendiere eher Richtung Starrgabel.

Es soll auf der Strasse eher flott sein, im gemäßigten Gelände (Forstautobahn und super flow trails) ausreichend Sicherheit bieten (Lenker nicht zu schmal & Bremsen, mit denen ich auch zum stehen komme). Mit einem zweiten LRS soll es auch mal für einen Tria herhalten können. Perfekt wäre, wenn ich einen Gepäckträger dranbekomme. Material tendiere ich aktuell eher zu Alu, bin aber noch nicht festgelegt. 

Freu mich über euren Input und bin gespannt ob und was am Ende dabei rauskommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (13. Juni 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> So... wenn frau etwas lädiert ist und somit nicht so viel Zeit auf dem Bike verbringen kann, wie sie gerne möchte, bleibt irgendwie mehr Zeit darüber nachzudenken, was frau denn gerne ausführen würde, wenn die Zeit wieder da ist.
> 
> Ich habe also mal wieder viele Vorstellungen und hoffe ich auf eure Unterstützung. Es soll kein "richtiges" MTB werden, aber ich denke hier finden sich trotzdem viele Ideen.
> 
> ...



Frag doch mal die Mauselfahrerin. 





Gepäckträgermontage ist auch möglich und aktuell sind 2.1er Reifen montiert.


----------



## Aninaj (13. Juni 2019)

Ja, nicht schlecht, aber jetzt Bitte in Hübsch 

Vielleicht noch als allgemeiner Hinweis: 27,5" wird bevorzugt. Der FunWorks Rahmen ist schön leicht, das wäre schon mal ein PlusPunkt.


----------



## Martina H. (13. Juni 2019)

... hey, Mausel IST hübsch!!!!  und leicht und schnell und Gepäckträger geht auch, starr sowieso, von den Bremsen ganz zu schweigen 

.... gibt es in der Aluvariante nur noch in 650b (ich kann allerdings keine Gepäckträgerbefestigung erkennen)  - und Farbe kannst Du dir aussuchen. Günstiger und leichter wird schwierig....


Bei H S Bikediscount gibt es gerade einen Cube Reaction in 16 Zoll für 199 €  - nicht ganz so leicht und Träger geht auch nicht, aber wer weiss...

Budget?


----------



## lucie (13. Juni 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> ...bleibt irgendwie mehr Zeit darüber nachzudenken, was frau denn gerne ausführen würde, wenn die Zeit wieder da ist.
> 
> Ich habe also mal wieder viele Vorstellungen und hoffe auf eure Unterstützung. Es soll kein "richtiges" MTB werden, aber ich denke hier finden sich trotzdem viele Ideen.



 Wieso zerbrichst Du dir denn eigentlich meinen Kopf?


----------



## Aninaj (13. Juni 2019)

@Martina H. versteh ich das richtig, dein 29er hat Gepäckträgerösen, der 650ber aber nicht... auch schräg.

Nen Cube will ich eigentlich ned durch die Gegend fahren. Budget ist noch unentschlossen. Ich vermute allerdings, dass es im Hochpreisigen eh keine Gepäckaufnahmen geben wird, daher eher bei den günstigeren Anbietern schauen...  Oder gibt's sinnvolle Alternativen um die Klamotten zur Arbeit zu bekommen (ala Thule?).

Zum Hintergrund: Ich hatte mir ja ein GravelBike aufgebaut, um von den vielbefahreren Strassen wegzukommen und auch auf Waldwegen rumdüsen zu können. Tatsächlich ist es hier dafür aber zu "bergig". Bergauf quäl ich mich mit der fehlenden Untersetzung, bergab geht nur im Schneckentempo, da ich und die Bremse irgendwie auf Kriegsfuß stehen. Irgendwie macht das keinen Spaß.

Ich schau ja schon ne Weile nach Rahmen, konnte bisher aber nix wirklich passendes finden  

@lucie soso, was schwirrt denn bei dir so durch die Gehirnwindungen


----------



## Ivonnche (13. Juni 2019)

@Aninaj frag doch mal bei Alutech nach. Die haben doch das Chip Trick 

https://alutech-cycles.com/CheapTrick-29-Rahmen





Aninaj schrieb:


> @Martina H. versteh ich das richtig, dein 29er hat Gepäckträgerösen, der 650ber aber nicht... auch schräg.
> 
> Nen Cube will ich eigentlich ned durch die Gegend fahren. Budget ist noch unentschlossen. Ich vermute allerdings, dass es im Hochpreisigen eh keine Gepäckaufnahmen geben wird, daher eher bei den günstigeren Anbietern schauen...  Oder gibt's sinnvolle Alternativen um die Klamotten zur Arbeit zu bekommen (ala Thule?).
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (13. Juni 2019)

ok, Mausel ist zu oll und Cube zu profan - hmmmh, Bombtrack Beyond?


... ich weiss, was @lucie durch den Kopp geht


----------



## Aninaj (13. Juni 2019)

Cheap Trick ist ein 29" mit 150er Gabel - ned so ganz das was ich suche 

Das Bombtrack ist leider für Dropper konzipiert. Ich will wegen den Bremsen zu Flatbar wechseln. Schaut aber ganz schick aus.


----------



## Martina H. (13. Juni 2019)

hmmmh


----------



## Aninaj (13. Juni 2019)

und jetzt bitte noch für 27,5


----------



## lucie (13. Juni 2019)

Jaaaa aaalso, da ich ja aktuell 2 fast ebenbürtige Plusser-HT's fahre, hatte ich gedacht, dass ja wohl eines reicht. 

Wolte dann die Teile des zweiten an einen Rahmen schrauben, den ich dann als "Reise-MTB, Arbeitsesel und für, ach ich weiß nicht, für was sonst noch, nutzen wollte.

Maßgabe war: Starrgabel, Stahlrahmen, Ösen für Gepäckträger an der Gabel und/oder hinten.

Hatte das Nordest Sardinha im Auge und das Veloheld Iron. Mit letzterem bin ich auch gedanklich noch nicht ganz durch - bin meine beiden Plusser jetzt mal wieder gefahren und kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden, welches dafür dann gehen sollte. 

Entscheidung vertagt, vorerst wieder Planungspause.


----------



## Martina H. (13. Juni 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> und jetzt bitte noch für 27,5




iss et doch


----------



## Martina H. (13. Juni 2019)

klick dat Fettgrins


----------



## lucie (13. Juni 2019)

http://2017.konaworld.com/rove_al.cfm

Wäre das eine Alternative? Einen Flatbar kann man ja auf jedes Bike schnallen, auch wenn es für einen Dropbar konzepiert wurde, bzw. mit einem angeboten wird.


----------



## Aninaj (13. Juni 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> iss et doch



so ein klitzkleines Zeichen fällt doch gar nicht auf 

So Custom is sicher ne coole Sache, aber so weit bin ich noch nicht... weil preislich ist das ja ne ganz andere Hausnummer.

Klar kann ich nen Flatbar an jeden Rahmen schrauben. Könnte ich auch an meinen Graveler, nur wird's dann ungemütlich kurz, oder ich muss da nen 120er Vorbau oder sowas drandübeln. Also so ab 580 effOR sollte es schon losgehen. Dann sollte ein 60er Vorbau genug sportliche Sitzposition ermöglichen.


----------



## lucie (13. Juni 2019)

Das hier vielleicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (13. Juni 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> So Custom is sicher ne coole Sache,



???


----------



## lucie (13. Juni 2019)

Welche Vorbaulänge fährst Du denn aktuell am Escapade?


----------



## Aninaj (13. Juni 2019)

Das Roadrat und das Escapade unterscheiden sich in der Reifenfreiheit glaube ich nicht. Da hätte ich gerne etwas mehr.







Hab aktuell nen 85er Vorbau verbaut (bin grad entweder zu blöd zum messen, oder es gibt wirklich 85er?).

@Martina H. na das Bahookie ist doch auch ein 29er, mit Custom machen die aber vielleicht ein 27,5 draus, hatte ich so verstanden...


----------



## Martina H. (13. Juni 2019)

ach so.... ok....  aber für Custom hätte ich andere Ideen...


----------



## lucie (13. Juni 2019)

Hmmm, ich fahre an dem Koga einen 70er bei einer ORL von 535mm und habe auch den Dropbar mit Sram Rival montiert.
Eigentlich komme ich gut an die Bremshebel und habe keine Probleme mit schmerzenden Händen.
Es sieht so aus, als stünden die Hebel ziemlich weit weg vom Lenker, oder täuscht das? Welche Rahmengröße ist es? Ich nehme an S.


----------



## Aninaj (13. Juni 2019)

Das Bild ist schon etwas älter. Ich fahre aktuell ne Shimano 105 mit nem Ritchey Comp EvoMax Lenker. Hebel sind jetzt näher am Lenker. Wirklich gut bremsen kann ich damit trotzdem nicht. Also auf Strassen ist das alles okay, da würde ich auch nix ändern. Aber ich will ja im Gelände fahren. Da ist es zum einen oft steiler und zum anderen eben uneben, steinig, schotterig etc.. Das Zusammen führt dazu, dass ich einfach nicht so bremsen kann, dass ich mich sicher fühle. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob das nur an den Bremsen liegt, oder auch an den schmaleren Reifen, die ja weniger Kontaktfläche zum Boden habe. Allerdings bekomme ich die Räder so gar nicht blockiert, was wohl eher auf die Bremse hindeutet.


----------



## lucie (14. Juni 2019)

Fährst Du im Gelände dann grifftechnisch im Unterlenker? Wenn ja, dann sollte man eigentlich die Räder blockiert bekommen. Ist aber schon ein deutlicher Unterschied zu einer hydraulischen Bremse am MTB. Hmmm, bin da jetzt auch etwas ratlos.

Bin gestern mal mit dem Koga 'ne Runde auf der Straße gefahren und habe aus dem Unterlenker heraus mal richtig an die Bremsen gelangt. HR hat voll blockiert und ist weggerutscht, das VR habe ich auch zum Stillstand gebracht, wollte aber keinen Abgang über den Lenker üben und hatte diese etwas dosierter gebremst.

Im Gelände ist mir die Griffposition im Unterlenker ein Grauen (Schwerpunkt vorn so tief und zu weit über dem Lenker - komme dann nicht immer gut hinter den Sattel), kann aber nur so vernünftig in abschüssigen Passagen bremsen. Dazu kommt natürlich die fixe Sattelstütze. Ist eben alles anders als beim MTB, macht aber trotzdem Spass.

Die Shimanohebel finde ich für kleinere Hände auch ergonomisch gelungener als die Sramteile, kenne ich vom Renner.

Gut, das beantwortet Deine Frage nach einem Bike nicht, das die genannte Anforderungen erfüllt. 

Ich werde mal weiter mitspinnen, denn ich bin ja auch noch auf der Suche nach einem fahrbaren Untersatz mit denselben Kriterien.


----------



## scylla (14. Juni 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Fährst Du im Gelände dann grifftechnisch im Unterlenker? Wenn ja, dann sollte man eigentlich die Räder blockiert bekommen. Ist aber schon ein deutlicher Unterschied zu einer zu einer hydraulischen Bremse am MTB. Hmmm, bin da jetzt auch etwas ratlos.



Ähnliches hab ich mir auch gedacht. Ich fahre auch die TRP Spyre seit längerer Zeit, zusammen mit uralten Ultegra 10fach STIs (die mit den externen Wäscheleinen-Zügen), auch im "bergigen" Gelände im Odenwald, und die Bremse jederzeit nach Belieben blockieren zu können war dabei noch nie mein Problem. Dabei bin ich am Mtb arg pienzig mit den Bremsen wegen Hand-Ermüdung und sie können mir da nicht stark genug sein.
Am Gravel/Crosser hab ich viel andere Probleme, die da z.B. die Traktion der Reifen wäre, die viel früher endet als die Bremskraft, dass ich mit der Fußspitze an den Vorderreifen stoße beim Lenken, und eben die arg tiefe Position vorne am Unterlenker. Also mehr als S1 macht mir damit einfach keinen Spaß bergab, bei S2 ist dann nicht nur der Spaß zu Ende sondern auch die Grenze des Rades definitiv erreicht.
Ich hatte auch vor einiger Zeit mal Plattformpedale und eine Schnellspannklemme an das Rad gemacht um wirklich rauszufinden was geht, möglichst ohne selber zu viel Limit zu sein wegen Schiss. Fazit: auch nicht viel mehr als mit Klicks oder Sattel oben, weil das Traktionslimit der Reifen am ungefedert bouncenden Rad das Hauptproblem ist.
Das einzige was mir noch einfallen würde sind die Bremsbeläge, die originalen von TRP sind wirklich richtig schlecht, die hab ich an der vorderen Bremse direkt gegen Shimano Sinter ersetzt.
Ich kenne aber auch genügend Leute, auch sehr gute Mountainbiker, die mit Dropbar einfach nicht warm werden und deswegen nicht Unterlenker greifen und bremsen wollen. Da macht ein Dropbar dann imo eh keinen Sinn.
Es ist halt kein Mountainbike, und man sollte auch kein Mountainbike erwarten. Für Trails bergab ist so ein Gravel nicht gemacht, auch wenn die Werbevideos wo irgendwelche bezahlten Profis auf den Teilen Downhillstrecken runterschreddern das teils suggerieren könnten . Für mich ist das ein Waldrennrad mit ein bisschen Masochismus-Faktor, wenn man's so benutzt und das entsprechende erwartet macht es Spaß, genauso schnell ist der Spaß aber vorbei, wenn man zu viel Wert auf Trail-Abfahrtsspaß legt. Von daher macht's Sinn ein Starrgabel-Mountainbike zu nehmen, wenn man ein Mountainbike erwartet.

Warum bei dem Einsatzprofil eigentlich unbedingt ein 27,5er? Ich bin ja nun wirklich kein 29er Fan für Leute unter 1,80, aber bei so einem Einsatz würd's imo schon Sinn machen, vor allem wegen diesen famos-legendäeren Überrolleigenschaften (), aber auch wegen Verfügbarkeit in diesem Sektor, während die Größe des Hinterrads da ja eher ein sehr untergeordnetes Problem sein sollte 

Ein Kollege hat sich letztens ein nicht mehr benutztes Carbon 29er Hardtail (Scott Scale) mit einer Carbon-Starrgabel und Gravel-Reifen zu einem "Flatbar-Gravel" umgerüstet. Ich denke genau sowas suchst du? Er kam jedenfalls auf 8 kg... ok er hat keine Schutzbleche und Gepäckträger dran, aber das Gewicht ist trotzdem Hammer, das dürfte schon alleine deswegen ab gehen weil es quasi nichts wiegt.
Problem das ich sehe ist, dass die Auswahl an hochwertigen leichten HT-Rahmen stark eingeschränkt wird wenn man alle Ösen dran haben möchte. Das findet man oft nur im Billig-Segment, oder bei Stahl-Reiserädern die dann auch wieder entsprechend schwer sind. Wäre es ggf auch eine Überlegung wert, zu Gunsten eines wirklich hochwertigen und leichten Carbon-Rahmens (hat ja auch einige Vorteile in den Fahreigenschaften/Comfort) beim Reiseradel-Einsatz auf die Light-Bikepacking-Lösung mit Rahmentaschen und Arschtrompete statt Gepäckträger umzuschwenken?


----------



## lucie (14. Juni 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Warum bei dem Einsatzprofil eigentlich unbedingt ein 27,5er? Ich bin ja nun wirklich kein 29er Fan für Leute unter 1,80, aber bei so einem Einsatz würd's imo schon Sinn machen, vor allem wegen diesen famos-legendäeren Überrolleigenschaften (), aber auch wegen Verfügbarkeit in diesem Sektor, während die Größe des Hinterrads da ja eher ein sehr untergeordnetes Problem sein sollte



Das sehe ich auch so. 650B würde ich bei den Anforderungen eigentlich auch nicht favorisieren. Ich suchte deshalb einen Rahmen, der für 650B Plus passt, um vorerst meinen LRS weiter nutzen zu können, sowie für 29er LR.

Einen Dropbar würde ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr verbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (14. Juni 2019)

Unterlenker habe ich auch probiert, ist aber sau unbequem. Die Bremskraft ist etwas besser, da ich ja den längeren Hebel der Bremse nutzen kann, aber wirklich gut ist anders und mir macht das auch keinen Spaß. Vielleicht wird es mit einem anderen Lenker etwas besser, aber ich fürchte das sind alles nur Miniverbesserungen und ich bin einfach kein echter Gravelradler 

27,5 , weil ich ja auch einen Rennrad LRS fahren will. Ich fürchte bei einem 29er MTB Rahmen kommt das Tretlager zu tief. Nicht, dass ich mit den Reifen ins Gelände will, aber ich fürchte, dass das alles zu tief wird.

Außerdem habe ich einen netten 27,5er LRS hier, den ich grundsätzlich gerne benutzen würde. Daher mal der Versuch ein 27,5er zu finden. Und wenn es einfach wäre, würde ich hier ja nicht fragen 

@lucie also 27,5er+/29er gibt es doch ne Menge (zumindest hab ich das Gefühl), woran scheitert es denn bei dir?


----------



## lucie (14. Juni 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> @lucie also 27,5er+/29er gibt es doch ne Menge (zumindest hab ich das Gefühl), woran scheitert es denn bei dir?



An der Entscheidung, welcher Plusser dafür gehen muss, am Platz und dem Geldbeutel.


----------



## Aninaj (14. Juni 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> An der Entscheidung, welcher Plusser dafür gehen muss, am Platz und dem Geldbeutel.



Ja, das sind durchaus valide Gründe 

Ich bin ja auch noch nicht ganz sicher, ob die Reduzierung meines Bikebestandes der richtige Schritt ist. Ich habe nur diese beiden Räder, die beide nicht optimal sind aber die Mischung daraus vielleicht für 75% meiner Einsätze das richtige Bike ergeben würde. Nur gibt's eben noch diese 25% Randbedingungen, die sich irgendwie nicht so richtig unter einen Hut bringen lassen.

Haupteinsatz:
- Fahrten zur Arbeit und Rückweg durch den Odenwald. Auch mal kurze Runden im Wald. Also was schnelles, leichtes.

Gepäcktransport: 
- Es muss ein kompletter Satz (Arbeits) Klamotten (ohne Schuhe) transportiert werden. Ich will keinen Rucksack dafür. Die Sachen dürfen aber nicht groß komprimiert/geknittern werden. Aktuell nutze ich einen Ortlieb Frontoller, da is noch Platz drin. Bei den Trompeten befürchte ich zuviel gewurschtel. Vielleicht eher vorn eine Art Pizzarack? Logistisch könnte ich auch die Klamotten am Tag vorher mitnehmen, aber ich kenne mich, das wird nix 

Triaeinsatz:
- Ab und an möchte ich an einem Tria teilnehmen. Dazu sollte ein Rennrad LRS passen (kein Boost). Wobei ich noch nicht sicher bin, ob mir da 1x11 reicht. Eventuell mit einem anderen KB und entsprechender Kassette machbar. Da dies so selten ist, macht ein eigenes Rad für keinen Sinn. Ich wollte das mit dem Gravelbike abdecken, da paßt das auch, nur den Rest der Zeit passt das Gravelbike irgendwie doch nicht 

Wer zaubert mir das passende Rad?


----------



## scylla (14. Juni 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> 27,5 , weil ich ja auch einen Rennrad LRS fahren will. Ich fürchte bei einem 29er MTB Rahmen kommt das Tretlager zu tief. Nicht, dass ich mit den Reifen ins Gelände will, aber ich fürchte, dass das alles zu tief wird.



Diesbezüglich lassen sich die Bedenken aus der Welt schaffen: Rennräder haben normalerweise zwischen -60 und -75mm Tretlager-Absenkung unterhalb Nabenachse. Meins hat z.B. -67mm BB-Drop. Das ist für Straße nicht zu tief. Man muss ja sowieso in der Kurvenfahrt das äußere Pedal runterdrücken um genügend Traktion zu behalten.
Genau dieselben BB-Drop Werte findet man üblicher Weise auch an 29er Race-Hardtails.



Aninaj schrieb:


> Eventuell mit einem anderen KB und entsprechender Kassette machbar.



Da musst du bei einem Mtb dann aufpassen zwecks Kettenstreben-Breite. Gerade bei den Rahmen mit sehr viel Reifenfreiheit passen oft nur recht kleine (Mtb-spezifische) Kettenblätter. Ich seh's ja bei meinem BFe, da ist bei einem 32er Schluss mit lustig, mit einem Boost Kettenblatt würde vielleicht noch 36Z gehen.


----------



## Aninaj (14. Juni 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Da musst du bei einem Mtb dann aufpassen zwecks Kettenstreben-Breite. Gerade bei den Rahmen mit sehr viel Reifenfreiheit passen oft nur recht kleine (Mtb-spezifische) Kettenblätter. Ich seh's ja bei meinem BFe, da ist bei einem 32er Schluss mit lustig, mit einem Boost Kettenblatt würde vielleicht noch 36Z gehen.



Deswegen auf keinen Fall Boost. Ich denke Reifenfreiheit bis 2,3 sollte ausreichen. Aber ich merke beim Suchen ja schon, dass sich diese beiden Anforderungen nicht so einfach vereinen lassen.


----------



## Aninaj (14. Juni 2019)

650b:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (14. Juni 2019)

auch 650b:


----------



## Aninaj (14. Juni 2019)

Ist für 130 mm Gabel ausgelegt - wird dann vermutlich etwas tief mit ner Starrgabel


----------



## scylla (14. Juni 2019)

Starrgabeln gibt's ja in verschiedenen Längen. Im Zweifelsfall kann man einfach ne 29er nehmen.

Ich fände irgendwie Alu nicht so arg optimal für ein Starr-Rad, das ist einfach zu unbequem. Carbon, Titan, Stahl, nix... in der Reihenfolge.
Persönlich würde ich da eher die Kompromisse an einer anderen Stelle machen vor ich Alu nehme, z.B. den 650B LRS verkaufen.

Mit Ösen-Geraffel würde mir persönlich das Nordest Sardinha Ti sehr gut gefallen. Aber ist halt ein 29er und hat Boost (wobei die Kettenstrebenkonstruktion neben dem Tretlager so ausschaut als könnte da was gehen bei der Kettenblattgröße, müsste man mal konkret nachfragen)


----------



## Aninaj (14. Juni 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Starrgabeln gibt's ja in verschiedenen Längen. Im Zweifelsfall kann man einfach ne 29er nehmen.
> 
> Ich fände irgendwie Alu nicht so arg optimal für ein Starr-Rad, das ist einfach zu unbequem. Carbon, Titan, Stahl, nix... in der Reihenfolge.
> Persönlich würde ich da eher die Kompromisse an einer anderen Stelle machen vor ich Alu nehme, z.B. den 650B LRS verkaufen.
> ...



Ja, die Nordest sind von der Form her hübsch, aber ich brauche keine 100 Ösen, nur zwei für ne Flasche und vier für den Gepäckträger... Finde das sieht aus, als wenn da einer drauf geschossen hat und überall sind die Kugeln hängen geblieben 

Carbon bin ich irgendwie skeptisch. Erscheint mir irgendwie zu anfällig für mal wo gegenlehnen  Hinzukommt, dass die meisten Carbonrahmen schwarz sind - das geht gar nicht.
Titan ist glaube gut, wenn man ganz genau weiß, was frau will. Dann ist es vermutlich für die Ewigkeit, zumindest preislich. So weit bin ich dann noch nicht. 
Stahl ist halt recht schwer, wobei mir das Ritchey ganz gut gefällt, aber is auch schon wieder so ein Vorjahresmodell...


----------



## lucie (14. Juni 2019)

Fahre meinen Stadt SS in Stahl starr. Fährt sich super. Würde auch eher zu Stahl raten.


Aninaj schrieb:


> Ja, die Nordest sind von der Form her hübsch, aber ich brauche keine 100 Ösen, nur zwei für ne Flasche und vier für den Gepäckträger... Finde das sieht aus, als wenn da einer drauf geschossen hat und überall sind die Kugeln hängen



Dann wohl doch custom. 

https://www.genesisbikes.co.uk/bike/fugio-20-colour-2

Das Ganze dann mit Flatbar. 47er Schlappen sind jetzt auch nicht viel breiter als Deine genutzten, aber der Hersteller hängt sich meist nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster, was max. mögliche Reifenbreite angeht.

Für das Cotic BFe 650B werden max. 2.6 angegeben, es würde aber sogar ein 3.0er reingehen, würde dann aber ggf. schon mit der Kette leicht kollidieren. Der 2.8er passt super. Ich hatte aber vor der Anschaffung den großen Vorteil, dass @scylla so lieb war, dass sie bei ihrem Rahmen div. Werte nachgemessen hatte, um für mich herauszufinden, ob der 2.8er evtl. passen könnte.

Übrigens hatte ich mal meinen damals noch vorhandenen Rennrad-LRS in das Koga gehängt, dass eigentlich für bis zu 2.2/2.3 Reifen vorgesehen ist. Ich fand das Fahrverhalten irgendwie grottig und war froh, als der LRS mit den fetteren Reifen (Schwalbe Thunder Burt 2.1) sich wieder im Bike drehen durfte.


----------



## scylla (14. Juni 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Carbon bin ich irgendwie skeptisch. Erscheint mir irgendwie zu anfällig für mal wo gegenlehnen  Hinzukommt, dass die meisten Carbonrahmen schwarz sind - das geht gar nicht.



Gegenlehnen und schwarz ist ja eher ne Sache vom Lack, nicht vom Carbon 

Mein Mann fährt seit 6(?) Jahren ein und dasselbe Enduro-Hardtail aus Carbon. Das wird mehr als nur irgendwo mal dagegen gelehnt, das fliegt schon auch mal in die Steine und mit Pech der Fahrer noch oben drauf. Lack ist mittlerweile kaum mehr dran, ungefähr alle Anbauteile außer Vorbau+Lenker mussten schon mehrfach erneuert werden. Ansonsten hat es ... überhaupt garnix. Ergo: ich hätte da null Bedenken sondern eher im Gegenteil, ich halte es mittlerweile für stabiler/vertrauenserweckender als alles andere 



Aninaj schrieb:


> Titan ist glaube gut, wenn man ganz genau weiß, was frau will. Dann ist es vermutlich für die Ewigkeit, zumindest preislich. So weit bin ich dann noch nicht.



Mein Crosser/Gravel ist ein Titan-Maßrahmen, weil es aus einer Zeit stammt, als die Auswahl an Disc-Crossern noch nicht vorhanden war, erst Recht nicht für kleinere Leute, und ich sowieso keine klassische Crosser-Geo haben wollte, aber Gravelbikes noch nicht erfunden waren. Bei der "Freihand-Geo" habe ich mich stark am Rennrad orientiert (weil ich eben ein Waldrennrad haben wollte) und es spot-on getroffen, würde ich nach wie vor nicht anders machen, obwohl ich damals noch nicht so arg viel Erfahrung hatte (war noch vor ich überhaupt das Wort Mountainbike kennengelernt habe ) Ich bereue es nach wie vor nicht, das Teil hat sein Geld mehr als verdient, und es ist deutlich merklich komfortabler als die Stahl-Rennrad-Rahmen, die ich auch schon hatte. Mit dem Komfort vom Carbon-Gravelrad von Ray kommt es leider trotzdem nicht mit, nicht im Ansatz. Aber wenn man Vorstellungen hat, die (zu der Zeit) nicht von der Stange bedient werden können, und dann auch noch halbwegs leicht haben möchte, ist es halt imo für ein starres Rad quasi "alternativlos".


----------



## Aninaj (14. Juni 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> https://www.genesisbikes.co.uk/bike/fugio-20-colour-2
> 
> Das Ganze dann mit Flatbar. 47er Schlappen sind jetzt auch nicht viel breiter als Deine genutzten, aber der Hersteller hängt sich meist nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster, was max. mögliche Reifenbreite angeht.



Neee, also ein Graveler mit Flatbar wird's sicher nicht. Wenn die für Radonneur designed sind, wird das mit nem Flatbar viel zu kurz. Will schon eher ne sportlichere Sitzposition auf dem Bike.

Dann denke ich jetzt doch eher über Carbon nach. Höre von allen Seiten nur, dass es problemlos ist. Dann sollte ich das wohl wirklich mal probieren. Bleibt die Frage, 27,5 oder 29? Irgendwie kann ich mich mit diesen großen Rädern nicht so recht anfreunden. Ich müßte wohl mal eines probefahren, aber das macht in meinen Augen auch nur im Wald Sinn und das ist wohl eher schwierig zu bewerkstelligen... hmm


----------



## lucie (14. Juni 2019)

Du hast schon ziemlich hohe Ansprüche. 

Da wird es echt schwierig, alles unter einen Hut zu bringen. Dann einfach ein Race MTB Rahmen in 650B oder in 29 (fände Letzteres für Deinen Einsatzzweck sinnvoller), Starrgabel und max 2.0/2.1er Bereifung.

Wenn ich am Koga mit 53,5mm ORL einen Flatbar mit 90/100er Vorbau verbauen würde, hätte ich immer noch eine recht sportliche Sitzhaltung und z.B. mit den SQlab Innerbarends auch noch andere mögliche Griffposiionen. Es wiegt ca.9,3kg (so wie es auf dem Foto zu sehen ist), rollt im Gelände sowie auf der Straße sehr gut und ist auch noch für zweifach geeignet (ab 2018er Modell gibt es allerdings keinen dir. Zuganschlag für den Umwerfer mehr). Kein Boost und  ursprünglich waren 2.3er BigOne montiert.  Nachteil: keine dir. Gepäckträgermontage hinten möglich, vorn nur nach Tausch gegen eine Gabel mit Gepäckträgerösen.


----------



## lucie (14. Juni 2019)

Das Koga ist kein Gravelbike im herkömmlichen Sinn. Eher kurzes Steuerrohr und Rennradgeo, aber mit größerer Reifenfreiheit. Das Bike wurde von unseren holländischen Nachbarn eigentlich für Beachracing konzepiert. Deswegen heißt es ja auch Beachracer. 

Das Koga werde ich wohl so schnell nicht wieder hergeben. Wenn es mir mit dem Dropbar irgendwann mal zu unerträglich werden sollte, wird auf Flat mit hydraulischen Bremsen umgerüstet.


----------



## Aninaj (14. Juni 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Du hast schon ziemlich hohe Ansprüche.



Ha, einfach kann ja Jede(r) 



> Da wird es echt schwierig, alles unter einen Hut zu bringen. Dann einfach ein Race MTB Rahmen in 650B oder in 29 (fände Letzteres für Deinen Einsatzzweck sinnvoller), Starrgabel und max 2.0/2.1er Bereifung.



Na probieren kann ich es ja mal  Ob's am Ende was wird, keine Ahnung. Aber "einfach ein Race MTB RAhmen" ist leider auch nicht so einfach. Gefühlt 95% von denen sind schwarz  Und dann gibt es viele nicht als Rahmenset. Bei vollständigen Bikes gibt's aber immer irgendwas, was nicht passt.

Dein Koga is schon ein interessantes Bike. Die Farbe is auch schick  Aber nen 100er Vorbau finde ich schon sehr lang. Wobei es wahrscheinlich länger klingt, als es ist. Hab heute auf der Heimfahrt schon überlegt, ob ich noch alles da hab, um das Escapade einfach mal mit nem Flatbar auszustatten und ne Runde zu testen, wie kurz das wirklich alles wird. UND, um mal zu schauen, wieviel die Bremsen ausmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (14. Juni 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Hab heute auf der Heimfahrt schon überlegt, ob ich noch alles da hab, um das Escapade einfach mal mit nem Flatbar auszustatten und ne Runde zu testen, wie kurz das wirklich alles wird. UND, um mal zu schauen, wieviel die Bremsen ausmachen.



Wäre auf jeden Fall erst einmal einen Versuch wert, bevor Du dich für eine andere Lösung entscheidest, die mit Sicherheit wieder einige Cents aus dem Geldbeutel saugt.


----------



## scylla (14. Juni 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> nen 100er Vorbau finde ich schon sehr lang. Wobei es wahrscheinlich länger klingt, als es ist.



Nuja für abfahrtsorientierte Mtbs ist das sicher sehr lang. Aber für Tourer, Reiseräder, Gravel, etc eher normal. Kommt ja auch immer auf den Lenkwinkel an. Je steiler der ist desto länger kann/muss der Vorbau. Bei dem LW in der 70 Grad Region ist ein 100 mm Vorbau imo sogar sehr sinnvoll damit die Lenkung nicht zu nervös wird.


----------



## Martina H. (15. Juni 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> . Gefühlt 95% von denen sind schwarz



Farbe kann man ändern  - ausserdem gibt es Chinacarbonrahmen bei denen man sich die tollsten Lackierungen aussuchen kann 

Das Escapade erstmal umrüsten ist auch meiner Meinung nach erstmal die beste Lösung - hinterher weisst Du dann noch genauer, was Du willst/nicht willst (und es wird noch schwieriger   )


----------



## greenhorn-biker (15. Juni 2019)

Musst uns doch mal besuchen kommen und mein Müsing fahren


----------



## scylla (15. Juni 2019)

Eigentlich kann man es sich ja ganz einfach ausrechnen ob die Länge reicht (so ein Umbau auf Flatbar ist ja nicht gerade wenig Arbeit, da würde ich erst mal kalkulieren ob sich das lohnt zu probieren):
- horizontale Oberrohrlänge?
- aktuelle Vorbaulänge?
- Reach vom Lenker?
- wo greifst du hauptsächlich (an den STIs, am horizontalen Oberlenker, irgendwo dazwischen)?

Rechenbeispiel: mein Cross/Gravel hat 535mm horizontale OR-Länge, 110mm Vorbau, mein Lenker hat 80mm Reach, greifen tu ich zu 90% der Zeit an/kurz hinter den STIs also grob geschätzt 60mm vom horizontalen Oberlenker entfernt. Damit komme ich auf eine Entfernung zwischen Sattel und Händen von 535+110+60=705mm.

Zum Vergleich hat mein Hardtail 608mm horizontale OR-Länge im Sag, 35mm Vorbau und einen geraden Lenker, also eine Entfernung zwischen Sattel und Händen von 608+35=643mm.

Dazu kommt jetzt noch, dass ein Dropbar wesentlich schmaler ist als ein Flatbar, meiner hat 440mm am Oberlenker, mein Flatbar am Mtb hat 780mm. Dadurch ist das Mtb nochmal einen Tick gestreckter.
Wenn ich jetzt einen 100mm Vorbau ans Hardtail schrauben würde käme ich rechnerisch auf dieselbe Gesamtlänge, wäre aber effektiv dank breiterem Lenker gestreckter. Also würde ich da für eine vergleichbare Sitzposition z.B. einen 80er Vorbau und einen 700er Lenker versuchen.

Am Rechenbeispiel sieht man auch, dass mir ein echter Dropbar-Rahmen mit langem Vorbau und Flatbar von der Länge her nicht reichen würde, wie @Aninaj auch schon befürchtet. In so einem Aufbau hätte ich dann eine Sitzposition wie am Mtb und das will ich nicht für ein Waldrennrad, da will ich schon mehr Druck am Pedal machen (was in stärker vorgebeugter Haltung besser geht), wenn schon der Trailspaß wegfällt.
Kann aber auch ganz anders ausschauen. Z.B. wenn man bevorzugt sowieso am horizontalen Oberlenker greift, dann nutzt man die zusätzliche Länge des Dropbar-Reach ja eh nicht. Oder wenn man einfach gezielt eine ähnliche Position wie am Mtb haben möchte.

Also... erst rechnen, dann schrauben, dann ausprobieren, dann entscheiden


----------



## Aninaj (15. Juni 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Also... erst rechnen, dann schrauben, dann ausprobieren, dann entscheiden



Na dann mal los 

Escapade: 520 + 80 + 80 (greife zu 98% an den STIs) = 680 (wenn ich vom Mittelpunkt der Hand ausgehe) 
Mein aktuelles HT hat: 560 + 70 = 630 (und ist mir viel zu kurz, weswegen ich ja schon seit 1 Jahr überlege, was ich mache, zum pendeln ist es aber gut genug).

Wenn ich nun also das Escapade mit nem Flatbar und nem Vorbau mit 120 umbaue, komme ich auf 640 und das ist definitiv zu kurz. Find ja am Escapade schon ab und an, dass es etwas länger sein könnte, da ich auch immer an den STIs greife. Aber zum probieren der Bremse könnte ich das machen, wenn ich mal Langeweile hab und mir nen 120er Vorbau über den Weg läuft.


----------



## scylla (15. Juni 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Na dann mal los
> 
> Escapade: 520 + 80 + 80 (greife zu 98% an den STIs) = 680 (wenn ich vom Mittelpunkt der Hand ausgehe)
> Mein aktuelles HT hat: 560 + 70 = 630 (und ist mir viel zu kurz, weswegen ich ja schon seit 1 Jahr überlege, was ich mache, zum pendeln ist es aber gut genug).
> ...




Jo, dann schauts so aus als würde das bei dir auch nicht reichen mit der Länge. 
Ist halt leider ja nicht nur damit getan einen Vorbau + Lenker zu montieren, du darfst ja gleichzeitig noch die komplette Schaltung incl Züge neu basteln, Bremsen... also unwesentlich weniger Arbeit als ein komplett neues Rad aufzubauen. Mir wäre das ehrlich gesagt zu viel Heckmeck wenn ich eh schon weiß, dass es nicht passt


----------



## Aninaj (15. Juni 2019)

@scylla sage mal, was für ein HT fährst du denn  

So vom Gefühl hätte ich auch gesagt es sollte in Richtung eines 600er OR gehen. Allerdings erreichen viele XC Rahmen das erst ab Größe M. Manche auch erst mit L


----------



## scylla (15. Juni 2019)

Immer noch das BFe Gen 5 das ich beim HD Treffen dabei hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (15. Juni 2019)

Dann habe ich wohl einen ziemlich kurzen Oberkörper bzw. zusätzlich kurze Arme. 

Ursprünglich war original am Koga ein 95er Vorbau verbaut, am Renner in S mit 52,8mm ORL ein 90er. War mir persönlich echt zu lang. Mit dem 70er war es dann für mich stimmiger. Fahre aber auch nicht gern in einer zu gestreckten Sitzposition, da der Nacken nicht so lange mitspielt. Habe die Pfötchen immer schön auf den Brems-Schaltgriffen liegen. So unterschiedlich und individuell ist das offensichlich manchmal. 

Den Umbau fände ich jetzt garnicht soooo dramatisch - Frau bastelt doch gern.  Bei HS Bikediscount gibt es Cube-Lenker in 700mm für'n Appel und 'nen Ei (das Auflackierte lässt sich recht rasch mit Aceton entfernen ). Wären dann doch nur noch die Shifter, die passend zur Schaltgruppe getauscht werden müssten und das Verlegen einer wahrscheinlich vorhandenen hydraulischen Bremse (nur zum Testen).

Das Heckmeck wäre doch erst einmal günstiger zum Probieren als ein komplett neues Bike. Das fällt ja dann meist nie so vorteihaft für den Geldbeutel aus.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (15. Juni 2019)

Bin jetzt auch schon länger bei meinem zukünftigen N +1. Scylla und greenhornbiker wurden ja damit schon etwas gepiesakt  
Im Grunde habe ich festgestellt, dass ich unerwarteter Weise einen Mordsspaß an Bikeparks/Flowtrails hab, mir aber irgendwie ein Mittelding fehlt zwischen dürrem CC und Bike, mit dem ich alles von Steinfeld bis Sprünge veranstalten kann.
Besonders die Tour morgen favorisiert definitiv die Geo und Gabel vom Bird, bzw. weiß ich, dass ich mich damit wohler fühlen würde, aber wäre schon nett ohne die gefühlt kiloschweren Schlappen plus Poolnudel.
Sicherlich Luxusgedanke, strenggenommen würde wahrscheinlich ein zweiter Laufradsatz reichen, aber das wäre ja wieder mit ständigem Aufwand verbunden.

Selbstverständlich sind jegliche vernünftige Gründe pro zweites B+ natürlich ein Vorschieben gegenüber der Tatsache, dass das CC halt kein Ersatz wäre, wäre das Bird mal aus welchen Gründen auch immer vorübergehend aus dem Verkehr gezogen.
Wobei es eben cool wäre, das eine Bike eher auf stabil zu ziehen aka who cares was das Gewicht sagt, und das andere halt Richtung anspruchsvollere Trailtouren.
Meine Jane of all trades ist echt genial, klettert wie ne Bergziege und macht alles mit, aber Spezialisierung wäre sicher auch nicht verkehrt, gerade da ich gedanklich inzwischen völlig weg vom Fully bin.

Fast akkurater Dialog zwischen mir und einem Mitfahrer, der das Bike mal per Hochheben "gewogen" hat:

"Das ist nicht so leicht, wie du es denken würdest."
"Hm, eigentlich...ja, definitiv."

Ist immer noch sehr auf der Schwurbelgedankenebene, aber das Urlaubsgeld steht gefährlich nahe vor der Tür.


----------



## Martina H. (16. Juni 2019)

... wer sagt denn, dass das Bird mit einem leichteren LRS nicht auch alles wegstecken wütde?


----------



## Deleted 454842 (16. Juni 2019)

Ich würde es wahrscheinlich recht schnell feststellen.


----------



## scylla (16. Juni 2019)

Mit Aussagen zu leichten Laufrädern und Stabilität wäre ich aus eigener Erfahrung sehr vorsichtig  Mir wurde mal von fachkundiger Seite versichert, dass eine ZTR Crest für mich als leichte Frau absolut ausreichend für alles wäre. Hat dann damit geendet, dass nach einer Runde hirnlosem Geballer in der Pfalz (Regentag, allein im Wald) das Felgenhorn press auf dem Felgenboden lag trotz 2,5 Bar im Reifen.

Seit ich einen Zentrierständer im Wohnzimmer stehen habe ist mir das alles egal, damit kann man dann gern mal (zu) leichte Laufräder fahren, ist ja nicht so tragisch wenn man's kaputt macht. Als ich noch auf Laufradbauer angewiesen war hab ich nach entsprechenden Erfahrungen auch lieber tendentiell etwas überdimensioniert um Ärger+Wartezeit+Kosten zu vermeiden.

@linfer Einspeichen ist kein Hexenwerk, nervt zwar bisweilen ein bisschen weil es langweilig ist, aber Häkeln finde ich viel schwieriger  und ein guter Zentrierständer rechnet sich recht schnell. Also falls du das mit dem "feststellen" tun willst und dann auch merkst, dass du alles kaputt kriegst...  Ich hätte das schon viel früher machen müssen, hätte mir einiges an zu schweren Rädern und Ärger gespart.


----------



## Martina H. (16. Juni 2019)

... ich sprach ja nicht von extremen Leichtbau 

...aber dann hilft halt nur das n+1 Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (16. Juni 2019)

Mal ganz doof gefragt - liegt es nur an der Bremse dass du dein Gravelbike nicht magst? Was spricht denn dann gegen eine hydraulische? Ich meine wenn man nen PM Rahmen hat gehen ja MTB PM Bremsen mit etwas basteln


----------



## Aninaj (16. Juni 2019)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Mal ganz doof gefragt - liegt es nur an der Bremse dass du dein Gravelbike nicht magst? Was spricht denn dann gegen eine hydraulische? Ich meine wenn man nen PM Rahmen hat gehen ja MTB PM Bremsen mit etwas basteln



Das ist ein der großen Fragen. Nur um diese beantworten zu können, bräuchte ich einen Vergleich mit hydraulichen Bremsen. Nur ist dieser leider nicht mal ebenso machbar. Hydraulische STIs + Bremsen kosten ein paar hundert Euro. Hydraulische MTB Bremsen bekomme ich nicht an den Lenker. Umbau auf Flat verlangt auch Umbau der Schaltung, da Rennrad (Schaltwerk / Umwerfer) und MTB (Trigger) nicht kompatibel. 

Und weil das alles ziemlich umständlich ist (ich sagte ja, ich könnte das mal probieren, wenn ich Langeweile hab, nur hab ich eigentlich nie wirklich Langeweile  ) und mir irgendwie auch die Reifen zu schmal sind, für das, was ich eigentlich gerne fahren möchte, steht halt die Hauptfrage im Raum, ob nicht ein anderes Bike für meinen Einsatzzweck und meine Vorlieben besser wäre 

Im Bikemarkt gab's es für 24h einen Kona Explosif Ti in 17". Der sah echt gut aus, von der Geo auch passend. Einzig, dass er für 120mm Gabel ausgelegt ist, hat mich etwas verunsichert. Ist aber leider auch schon wieder weg. Aber sowas in der Art könnte vielleicht das Richtige sein


----------



## IndianaWalross (17. Juni 2019)

Tja leider wohnst du auch zu weit weg um mal zu testen, ich hab hier ja nen kleines Gravelbike / Cyclocrosser in 47 mit hydraulischen STI. Leider halt am anderen Ende der Republik. 

Übrigens die neuen extra kleinen hydro STI der R7000, meine R7025 sind das. Die sind an den kleinen Rahmengrößen bei den Stevens Cyclocrossern mit hydraulischen Bremsen nun leider Standard. Ich werde damit noch nicht so richtig warm, die sind wesentlich steiler nach oben abgewinkelt als die normalgroßen mechanischen R7000 STI mit denen ich perfekt zurecht komme


----------



## lucie (17. Juni 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Im Bikemarkt gab's es für 24h einen Kona Explosif Ti in 17". Der sah echt gut aus, von der Geo auch passend. Einzig, dass er für 120mm Gabel ausgelegt ist, hat mich etwas verunsichert. Ist aber leider auch schon wieder weg. Aber sowas in der Art könnte vielleicht das Richtige sein



Ha,ha, auf den wäre ich auch scharf gewesen, auch wegen der verschiebaren Ausfallenden. War dann ziemlich schnell weg.

Um zu testen, obdue Bremsen hydraulischer STI-Schalt-Bremsgriffe bedarf es doch einfach mal einer Testfahrt beim freundlichen Bikehändler in der Nähe. Fraglich wäre nur, ob der dann wenigstens noch ein Bike mit passender Rahmengröße hat, um den Vergleich halbwegs sinnvoll zu machen.

Zur Flatbarumrüstung musst Du doch nicht die ganze Schaltung umrüsten, nur die Trigger
(falls Dir das nicht bekannt sein sollte:
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=7;menu=1000,4,38;pgc[49]=171;page=1) und natürlich den Lenker. 
Du fährst doch die 105er, 2x10 oder 2x11-fach?

Welche Reifenbreite möchtest Du denn überhaupt min./max. fahren?

Du machst es einem nicht gerade leicht.  Wenn Du dann auch immer noch einen Rahmen/ein Bike mit der Möglichkeit einer vernünftigen Gepäckträgeraufnahme suchst, wird es wohl im Moment eher auf eine Customgeschichte hinauslaufen. Du hast doch offensichlich ganz genaue Vorstellungen von von dem, was Dir für Deinen Zweck taugen würde und Du *willst *einfach ein anderes Rad.


----------



## lucie (17. Juni 2019)

Die meisten Carbon- oder Stahlstarrgabeln werden mit einer Einbauhöhe von 48,xxmm angeboten, welche ungefähr!!! der Einbauhöhe einer 120mm Federgabel mit ca.20%Sag entspricht. Musst Du einfach mal schauen, für welche das bei nonboost zutrifft.


----------



## lucie (17. Juni 2019)

Ist leider kein 650B.


----------



## Aninaj (17. Juni 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Ha,ha, auf den wäre ich auch scharf gewesen, auch wegen der verschiebaren Ausfallenden. War dann ziemlich schnell weg.







> Um zu testen, obdue Bremsen hydraulischer STI-Schalt-Bremsgriffe bedarf es doch einfach mal einer Testfahrt beim freundlichen Bikehändler in der Nähe. Fraglich wäre nur, ob der dann wenigstens noch ein Bike mit passender Rahmengröße hat, um den Vergleich halbwegs sinnvoll zu machen.



Ganz so einfach ist das leider nicht, da ich das ja unbedingt im Gelände testen will und da habe ich bisher kein Testbike gefunden, mit dem das geht. Ganz zu schweigen von der richtigen oder wenigstens halbwegs passenden Rahmengröße. 



> Zur Flatbarumrüstung musst Du doch nicht die ganze Schaltung umrüsten, nur die Trigger
> (falls Dir das nicht bekannt sein sollte:
> https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=7;menu=1000,4,38;pgc[49]=171;page=1) und natürlich den Lenker.
> Du fährst doch die 105er, 2x10 oder 2x11-fach?



Die kenne ich natürlich  Aber das sind auch mindestens 100€ - zum probieren ist mir das zu viel  



> Welche Reifenbreite möchtest Du denn überhaupt min./max. fahren?



Also 55er (2.2/2.3) würde ich schon gerne reinbekommen. Denke da an die RaceKing, welche ich auch aktuell fahre und die ich echt gut finde.



> Du machst es einem nicht gerade leicht.  Wenn Du dann auch immer noch einen Rahmen/ein Bike mit der Möglichkeit einer vernünftigen Gepäckträgeraufnahme suchst, wird es wohl im Moment eher auf eine Customgeschichte hinauslaufen. Du hast doch offensichlich ganz genaue Vorstellungen von von dem, was Dir für Deinen Zweck taugen würde und Du *willst *einfach ein anderes Rad.



Haha, wie gesagt, wenn es einfach wäre, hätte ich schon längst was 

Vom Gepäckträger bin ich mittlerweile tatsächlich etwas abgekommen, das ist einfach unrealistisch (außer bei nem Maßrahmen, aber soweit bin ich noch nicht). 

Ich überlege aktuell tatsächlich mal "langeweile" zu haben und aus Kostengründen nen Testumbau zu machen. Ich hab noch nen 11fach Schaltwerk mit Trigger rumliegen und nen 2fach Umwerfer - da bin ich mir nur nicht sicher, ob ich mit dem MTB Umwerfer auch ne Rennradkurbel schalten kann ? Mit nem 120er Vorbau sollte ich eine halbwegs vernünftige Sitzposition zum testen bekommen. Danach weiß ich dann, ob hydraulische Bremsen wirklich einen Unterschied machen und kann nochmal überlegen.


----------



## scylla (17. Juni 2019)

So wie du deine Probleme mit dem Rad beschreibst, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass "mechanische vs hydraulische" Bremsen der Grund sind, sondern eher die Bremsgriffe und die Griffposition am Lenker. Wie bereits von lucie und mir gesagt, auch mit den mechanischen sollte es eigentlich kein Problem darstellen, die dünnen Gravelreifen bis zum Blockieren zu bringen... vorausgesetzt man greift sie da an, wo man Kraft auf den Hebel übertragen kann, also am Unterlenker.
Wenn jetzt mit hydraulischen Bremsen samt normalen Mtb-Bremshebeln an einem Flatbar die Probleme behoben sein sollten heißt das nicht, dass du dann wieder auf Dropbar und hydraulische STIs zurückbauen kannst und es ist nach wie vor alles gut. Und wie sich hydro-Bremsen an Flatbars anfühlen weißt du doch eh? Der entscheidende Vergleichstest wäre ja eher, eine hydraulische Rennradbremse mit STI-Griffen an einem Dropbar auszuprobieren, und wie du bereits schreibst, das wird halt teuer und/oder schwierig.
Die hydraulischen Rennradbremsen haben zwar einen festeren Druckpunkt, weniger systemische Reibung und sind damit besser dosierbar als mechanische, aber Wunder bei der Bremskraft muss man sich im Vergleich auch nicht erhoffen. Es reicht halt bei beiden Varianten für die dünnen Reifen aus, wenn man am Unterlenker angreift, und ist auf steileren Abfahrten kaum handhabbar wenn man von oben greift, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Wenn man die STI-Bremshebel von oben anpackt ist das halt ungefähr so als würde man bei einer Mtb-Bremse nicht an den Lenkergriffen greifen und von dort aus die Bremshebel bedienen, sondern die Hand auf das Gebergehäuse der Bremse legen und von dort aus an den ersten 3cm des Hebels ziehen. Da würde man auch eine starke hydraulische Mtb-Bremse nicht zum Blockieren bekommen 

Vor ein paar Tagen hab ich dieses hier bei einem Kumpel bewundert:
https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/FRTITFL29/titus-ti-fireline-evo-29er-frame
Wäre das vielleicht eine Option? Der 18'' Rahmen (ca 600mm eff. Top Tube) könnte sich von der Überstandshöhe noch ausgehen dank des tiefgezogenen Oberrohrs und die Sitzrohrlänge sollte ja bei so einem Projekt eh eher untergeordnet wichtig sein. Wenn du Interesse hast frag ich ihn mal ob er den Überstand ausmessen kann.


----------



## Aninaj (17. Juni 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> So wie du deine Probleme mit dem Rad beschreibst, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass "mechanische vs hydraulische" Bremsen der Grund sind, sondern eher die Bremsgriffe und die Griffposition am Lenker. Wie bereits von lucie und mir gesagt, auch mit den mechanischen sollte es eigentlich kein Problem darstellen, die dünnen Gravelreifen bis zum Blockieren zu bringen... vorausgesetzt man greift sie da an, wo man Kraft auf den Hebel übertragen kann, also am Unterlenker.



Aber auch am Unterlenker bekomme ich die Bremse in dem Gelände nicht blockiert  Aber vielleicht hast du auch Recht und ich sollte von dem Radonneur Lenker Abschied nehmen, wenn ich in dem anvisierten Gelände unterwegs bin. Wie gesagt im Rennermodus auf der Strasse habe ich mit den Bremsen keine Probleme, wobei ich schon erhofft hatte, dass die Bremskaft besser ist, als bei normalen Felgenbremsen.


----------



## lucie (17. Juni 2019)

Ich habe mir metallische Beläge für die TRP zugelegt, die originalen waren mir zu mau.

Grundsätzlich aber glaube ich, dass Du mit der Griffposition "Unterlenker" ein Problem hast in Kombination mit der in steilem Gelände ungünstigen Position auf dem Rad. Geht mir manchmal ähnlich, aber ich pfeif da noch drauf (mal sehen, wie lange noch).

Dieses ungute Gefühl wird Dir, wie es auch schon @scylla schrieb, eine hydraulische STI auch nicht nehmen.



scylla schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Tagen hab ich dieses hier bei einem Kumpel bewundert:
> https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/FRTITFL29/titus-ti-fireline-evo-29er-frame
> Wäre das vielleicht eine Option? Der 18'' Rahmen (ca 600mm eff. Top Tube) könnte sich von der Überstandshöhe noch ausgehen dank des tiefgezogenen Oberrohrs und die Sitzrohrlänge sollte ja bei so einem Projekt eh eher untergeordnet wichtig sein. Wenn du Interesse hast frag ich ihn mal ob er den Überstand ausmessen kann.



Aber das ist doch ein 29er! 

Da gibt es ja nun wirklich viele Kandidaten und wenn jetzt die Gepäckträgeroption weiter in den Hintergrund rückt, sollte sich da auf jeden Fall was Passendes finden lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (17. Juni 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Ich habe mir metallische Beläge für die TRP zugelegt, die originalen waren mir zu mau.


Jep so hab ich das auch getan. Die vorderen mehr oder weniger sofort ersetzt, da ist es ja wichtiger, und hinten die originalen dann runtergefahren. z.B. Shimano E01S passen und sind gut.



lucie schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch ein 29er!



Mist, wenn du es nicht aufgedeckt hättest, hätte sie es vielleicht garnicht gemerkt 

Ne im Ernst, ich würde das für den angepeilten Einsatz mit beiden Laufradgrößen fahrbar halten. Das Teil hat -50mm BB-Drop, das ist weniger als die meisten Race-29er haben (ist ja auch eher ein Trailbike). Mit 650B statt 29er Laufrädern würde das Tretlager 19mm tiefer kommen, also dann vergleichbar mit -69mm BB-Drop. Das Escapade hat auch -70mm.
Und einen Lenkwinkel von vergleichsweise flachen 67,5° könnte man mit einer kürzer bauenden Starrgabel vergewaltigen (angegeben ist es ja mit 120mm Federgabel) ohne es für den Einsatzbereich zu steil zu machen, würde auch dem Sitzwinkel gut tun.


----------



## lucie (17. Juni 2019)

@Aninaj Schau Dir mal bei Orbea das Alma an! S und M werden in 650B angeboten, Starrgabel gibts auch und bei den Farben kann man etwas spielen.

z.B.:

Komplettrad kaufen, gibt's auch mit zweifach
+
Gabel tauschen


----------



## Aninaj (17. Juni 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> @Aninaj Schau Dir mal bei Orbea das Alma an! S und M werden in 650B angeboten, Starrgabel gibts auch und bei den Farben kann man etwas spielen.
> 
> z.B.:
> 
> ...



 Hab schon gewartet, wann der Tipp kommt. Schleiche da schon ne Weile drum rum. Die haben auch so geile Farbmöglichkeiten


----------



## Aninaj (17. Juni 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Ne im Ernst, ich würde das für den angepeilten Einsatz mit beiden Laufradgrößen fahrbar halten. Das Teil hat -50mm BB-Drop, das ist weniger als die meisten Race-29er haben (ist ja auch eher ein Trailbike). Mit 650B statt 29er Laufrädern würde das Tretlager 19mm tiefer kommen, also dann vergleichbar mit -69mm BB-Drop. Das Escapade hat auch -70mm.
> Und einen Lenkwinkel von vergleichsweise flachen 67,5° könnte man mit einer kürzer bauenden Starrgabel vergewaltigen (angegeben ist es ja mit 120mm Federgabel) ohne es für den Einsatzbereich zu steil zu machen, würde auch dem Sitzwinkel gut tun.



Hab mal rechnen lassen, für die 16" Version (links die Original Daten mit 120mm Gabel, rechts mit 29er Starrgabel):






Mit 29er Starrgabel hätte das Setup dann von der BB Höhe die gleichen Daten wie das Escapade (-70). Mit dem gleichen Laufradsatz, müßte ich dann also bzgl. der Höhe keinen Unterschied haben.

Der 16" Rahmen ist dann allerdings recht kurz mit 577 mm - 18" wären dann von der Höhe eventuell kritisch - meine Beine sind ja leider ned so lang  - Wäre aber immer noch fast 4 cm länger als das Escapade. Mit einem 60er Vorbau vielleicht ausreichend lang?


----------



## lucie (17. Juni 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Hab schon gewartet, wann der Tipp kommt. Schleiche da schon ne Weile drum rum. Die haben auch so geile Farbmöglichkeiten



Du Schlingel! 

Finde das auch recht intetessant. Ich mag nur kein Carbon.
Aber die Farbmöglichkeiten finde ich mal ganz witzig.


----------



## scylla (18. Juni 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Der 16" Rahmen ist dann allerdings recht kurz mit 577 mm - 18" wären dann von der Höhe eventuell kritisch - meine Beine sind ja leider ned so lang  - Wäre aber immer noch fast 4 cm länger als das Escapade. Mit einem 60er Vorbau vielleicht ausreichend lang?




Das Alma ist ja aber noch kürzer mit 550mm Oberrohr in S/16'' bzw. 582mm in M/17,5''. Da ist in der Tabelle zumindest mal ne Überstandshöhe angegeben, 735mm beim M Rahmen. Beim Alma hat das Oberrohr einen Buckel nach oben. Beim Titus Fireline einen Hängebauch. Also müsste das Titus theoretisch eine geringere Überstandshöhe haben, denke mal es gibt ne realistische Chance, dass das 18er Titus von der Höhe her geht. Am Alma müsstest du auf jeden Fall M nehmen um nicht noch kürzer zu kommen als das aktuelle HT.

Wie gesagt: bei Bedarf könnte ich den Kumpel mal bitten einen Meterstab dran zu halten um die Überstandshöhe vom Titus rauszufinden ohne zu raten. Er hat das 18er. Mit 29er LRS +Federgabel als Mtb aufgebaut zwar, aber das kann man ja dann umrechnen. Soll ich mal fragen?



577+60=637
vs Escapade: 520+80+80=680

Mit 60mm Vorbau wäre der 16'' Rahmen fast so kurz wie du jetzt am HT hast und das findest du ja viel zu kurz. Um auf die Gesamtlänge samt Dropbar vom Escapade zu kommen müsste rechnerisch ein 100mm Vorbau dran, wenn man einen breiteren Lenker berücksichtigt dann vielleicht 80-90mm (was aber imo vollkommen ok wäre bei dieser Art von Rad und diesem LW, da fände ich eher kürzer kritisch wegen zu nervös).
... Also erst mal einfach den Vorbau vom Escapade dran schrauben und nach Test bei Bedarf länger gehen, so würde ich es machen.


----------



## Aninaj (18. Juni 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Das Alma ist ja aber noch kürzer mit 550mm Oberrohr in S/16'' bzw. 582mm in M/17,5''. Da ist in der Tabelle zumindest mal ne Überstandshöhe angegeben, 735mm beim M Rahmen. Beim Alma hat das Oberrohr einen Buckel nach oben. Beim Titus Fireline einen Hängebauch. Also müsste das Titus theoretisch eine geringere Überstandshöhe haben, denke mal es gibt ne realistische Chance, dass das 18er Titus von der Höhe her geht. Am Alma müsstest du auf jeden Fall M nehmen um nicht noch kürzer zu kommen als das aktuelle HT.



Boah, du musst einem aber auch immer alles kaputt rechnen  

Tatsächlich müßte das Alma mind. ein M-Rahmen werden. Darauf bezog ich mich auch mit meiner früheren Aussage, dass die Rahmen teilweise recht kurz sind und erst mit L über die 600 kommen.



> Wie gesagt: bei Bedarf könnte ich den Kumpel mal bitten einen Meterstab dran zu halten um die Überstandshöhe vom Titus rauszufinden ohne zu raten. Er hat das 18er. Mit 29er LRS +Federgabel als Mtb aufgebaut zwar, aber das kann man ja dann umrechnen. Soll ich mal fragen?



Ich denke die Überstandshöhe beim 18er Rahmen müßte passen. Das Escapade hat ein 48er Sitzrohr, das Titus ein 46er. Nachmessen schadet aber sicher nicht, also, ja gerne. Viel mehr interessieren würde mich aber die Höhe des Tretlagers (natürlich abhängig von Reifen und Gabel). Wenn dein Kumpel das noch vermessen könnte (den Geodaten von PlanetX kann man irgendwie nicht immer so blind vertrauen) 

Bin das Escapade mal etwas kürzer gefahren (Also Hände vor den STIs) das war auch okay, ich denke so 660 wäre ne gute Länge.

Hardtail (XS): 560 + 70 = 630 (im SAG noch etwas kürzer)
Escapade: 520 + 80 + 80 = 680
Alma (M): 582 + 60 / 80 = 642 / 662
Titus (S): 577 + 60 / 80 = 637 / 657
Titus (M): 592 + 60 / 80 = 652 / 672

Wenn ich also eher nen kürzen Vorbau (60-80) fahren möchte, dann wohl am ehesten das Titus in M. Wenn das Tretlager echt so hoch ist, sollte das auch gut mit 27,5" und dem 28" LRS funktionieren.


----------



## lucie (18. Juni 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> (den Geodaten von PlanetX kann man irgendwie nicht immer so blind vertrauen)



Kann ich aus Erfahrung beim OnOne bestätigen. Da wurde die Steuerrohrlänge auch ziemlich verpeilt angegeben. War dann schon irgendwie ein Überraschungsei.

Die Rahmenform beim Titus will mir nicht so wirklich gefallen. Ich persönlich mag die gebogenen Rohre nicht so, ein dezenter Knick im Sitzrohr wäre noch akzeptabel.

Das hier wäre auch interessant, hat leider boost und ist zu teuer. Mit einer Starrgabel wird das dann aber wahrscheinlich schon zu lang.


----------



## Aninaj (18. Juni 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Kann ich aus Erfahrung beim OnOne bestätigen. Da wurde die Steuerrohrlänge auch ziemlich verpeilt angegeben. War dann schon irgendwie ein Überraschungsei.
> 
> Die Rahmenform beim Titus will mir nicht so wirklich gefallen. Ich persönlich mag die gebogenen Rohre nicht so, ein dezenter Knick im Sitzrohr wäre noch akzeptabel.
> 
> Das hier wäre auch interessant, hat leider boost und ist zu teuer. Mit einer Starrgabel wird das dann aber wahrscheinlich schon zu lang.



Das Nordest ist definitiv hübsch! Aber im Gegensatz zu den anderen Rahmen eher sehr lang. Und 29" (60 BB Drop) und Boost und was weiß ich. 

Optisch gefällt mir das Alma auch besser als das Titus. 

Alles Gute ist eben nie beisammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (18. Juni 2019)

...so langsam schwant mir: das wird kompliziert  - gut, dass ich momentan nix suche


----------



## lucie (18. Juni 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Das Nordest ist definitiv hübsch! Aber im Gegensatz zu den anderen Rahmen eher sehr lang. Und 29" (60 BB Drop) und Boost und was weiß ich.
> 
> Optisch gefällt mir das Alma auch besser als das Titus.
> 
> Alles Gute ist eben nie beisammen



Jo, so ist es wohl. Einen Tod muss man sterben, wenn man Rahmen von der Stange kauft. Custom würde ich mir aber auch nicht zutrauen, würde mich dann zu Tode ärgern, wenn's nicht passt - das gleiche Endergebnis. 

Dann doch das behalten und fahren, was man hat?

Wie langweilig...


----------



## Martina H. (18. Juni 2019)

Merke: je genauer Du weisst was Du willst, desto grösser der Customwunsch 

Wobei: auch dabei wirst Du Kompromisse machen (müssen)...


----------



## Aninaj (18. Juni 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Jo, so ist es wohl. Einen Tod muss man sterben, wenn man Rahmen von der Stange kauft. Custom würde ich mir aber auch nicht zutrauen, würde mich dann zu Tode ärgern, wenn's nicht passt - das gleiche Endergebnis.
> 
> Dann doch das behalten und fahren, was man hat?
> 
> Wie langweilig...



Dito! So lange man mit dem was man hat halbwegs zufrieden ist, spricht ja nix dagegen. Ist leider bei zwei Rädern nicht so ganz so, wie ich mir das vorstelle. Aber das ist ja auch nicht erst seit gestern so...

Wann war nochmal Brexit?


----------



## scylla (18. Juni 2019)

Messergebnisse vom Titus sind da:
Überstandshöhe hat er mit 80cm gemessen - jetzt frag ich mich wie die beim Orbea Alma auf 73,5cm kommen? Vermutlich deutlich weiter hinten gemessen.
Tretlager überm Boden 32,2cm mit On-One Smorgasbord 2,25'' (Reifenhöhe laut Reifenbreiten-Datenbank 57mm)


----------



## Deleted 454842 (18. Juni 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Wann war nochmal Brexit?


Momentan 31. Oktober


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (4. Juli 2019)

Also so richtig weiter bin ich noch nicht gekommen. 

Von cotic gibt es ja zum Beispiel das Soul. Das ist für 120 ausgewiesen, sollte sich aber der Geo nach auch gut mit einer 100/entsprechend starr fahrbar sein. Ist das ne blöde Idee nach solch einer Art Rahmen zu schauen?

War die Woche wieder unterwegs und das mit mir und dem Radonneur wird irgendwie nix. Jetzt will ich aber natürlich  möglichst noch diesen Sommer mit dem "richtigen" Rad durch den Wald fetzen. 

Vielleicht auch erstmal als Test Rahmen um später die "perfekte" Geometrie in einen Maßrahmen zu giessen. 

Was meint die schwarmintelligenz?


----------



## lucie (5. Juli 2019)

Statt sich auf 27,5" einzuschießen, würde ich bei Deinen Anforderungen an den Einsatz eher zu einem 29er MTB mit Starrgabel tendieren. Wenn leicht, Carbon, sonst Alu...


----------



## scylla (5. Juli 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Statt sich auf 27,5" einzuschießen, würde ich bei Deinen Anforderungen an den Einsatz eher zu einem 29er MTB mit Starrgabel tendieren. Wenn leicht, Carbon



+1


----------



## Martina H. (5. Juli 2019)

... jenau...


----------



## Aninaj (5. Juli 2019)

Was habt ihr nur immer mit den 29er? Was können denn die so viel besser? (Ausser, dass es mehr Auswahl gibt)

Ein gleichwertiger 29er LRS muss doch schwerer sein. Und mit sehr schmalen Reifen (RR) kommt das Tretlager recht tief. In ein 27,5er passt ein 28er RR LRS vom Umfang doch viel besser rein. 

Oder übersehe ich da was?


----------



## scylla (5. Juli 2019)

(Über)rollverhalten. Ja, das merkt man wirklich, vor allem mit schmalen "CC" Reifen die man mit mehr Luftdruck fährt. Auch, wenn man zu der Sorte Leuten gehört, die von 26 vs 27,5 noch nix merken 
Ach ja, und Auswahl 

Ich glaub das mit der Tretlagerhöhe 29er vs RR hab ich weiter vorne schon geschrieben, das passt bei einem 29er sogar besser ...
(An Rennrädern sind die Tretlager ja nicht deswegen so tief, weil die Konstrukteure alle Idioten sind, sondern weil's einfach ne bessere Kurvenlage hat und man Aufsetzer in verblocktem Gelände auf Asphalt nicht berücksichtigen muss)


----------



## Martina H. (5. Juli 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ein gleichwertiger 29er LRS muss doch schwerer sein.



...rollt aber besser...

... und Tretlagerhöhe? Hat @scylla schon geschrieben - aber was schreiben wir...und, wenn Du Rennrad fahren willst, muttu Rennrad kaufen 

Kannst uns ja mal besuchen kommen und Mausel/Sausel probefahren (ok, Mausel ist nicht schick, macht trotzdem Spass  )


----------



## Aninaj (5. Juli 2019)

Ach ihr immer mit eurem Wissen 

@Martina H. ja wenn ihr nicht so weit weg wohnen würdet, würde ich das glatt machen 

Okay. Ich schau mal, dass ich mich auf ein 29er schwinge und das dolle Überrollverhalten teste. Und wehe ich merke da nix!


----------



## lucie (5. Juli 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ach ihr immer mit eurem Wissen
> 
> @Martina H. ja wenn ihr nicht so weit weg wohnen würdet, würde ich das glatt machen
> 
> Okay. Ich schau mal, dass ich mich auf ein 29er schwinge und das dolle Überrollverhalten teste. Und wehe ich merke da nix!



Das mit dem Überrollverhalten kann ich bei dem Koga echt bestätigen. Das geht trotz Starrgabel und "nur" 2.1er Bereifung recht smooth über Wurzeln, Schotter, kleinere Steine.

Wir haben ja hier leider nicht so viele Berge, nur ein größeres Waldgebiet am Stadtrand mit viel Sand, Wurzeln und kurzen Minianstiegen. Da geht das mit dem Koga ziemlich flott durch's Gehölz. 

Und da Du ja auch mal was von Triathlon geschrieben hast, so etwas würde ich, wenn ich es nur mal eben so hobbymäßig machen würde, mit der aktuell aufgebauten Konstellation des Kogas fahren. Da ginge es mir einfach nur um den Spass und max. den Ehrgeiz zu finishen.


----------



## lucie (5. Juli 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ach ihr immer mit eurem Wissen



Altersweisheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (5. Juli 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Altersweisheit.


----------



## scylla (9. Juli 2019)

Ich schwimm dann mal mit dem Strom


----------



## Martina H. (9. Juli 2019)

...da schau an


----------



## lucie (9. Juli 2019)

Da schau her...


----------



## Aninaj (9. Juli 2019)

Soso  EIn Selbstaufbau ohne größere Probleme?


----------



## scylla (9. Juli 2019)

Wenn man mal davon absieht, dass mir irgendwann in der Mitte mal ein 3er Inbus auf den Zeh gefallen ist, wüsste ich von keinen Problemen zu berichten


----------



## Aninaj (9. Juli 2019)

Ich war auch nicht ganz unttätig und habe mich durch Geotabellen gewühlt. Dabei bin ich auf immerhin zwei Rahmen gestoßen, der geotechnisch am ehesten an meine akutellen Vorstellungen kommt: Lang und flach. 

Wenig überraschend ein Mondraker (Chrono Carbon) und interessanter Weise das VPACE MAX29L (das Kinderbike), welches es allerdings nur als AluVersion gibt. Die VPACE Carbon Versionen sind kürzer und höher. Kann ich irgendwie so gar nicht nachvollziehen 

Dann habe ich lustiges Teiletauschen an meinen Rädern veranstaltet und bin den Gravel-LRS in meinem Spassbike gefahren. Damit wäre dann auch bewiesen, dass die Räder genug Grip auf den Boden bekommen, am Gravel aber einfach die Bremse zu schwach ist. Aber, und das ist ja wichtig, diese lustige Kombi kommt schon nahe an das gesuchte Bike ran. Ist nur irgendwie immer noch zu kurz. Hätte ja während der Umbauaktion auch einfach mal etwas wachsen können .

So richtig überzeugt bin ich von den 29" allerdings noch nicht. Eine erstes Proberollen auf einem 29er war eher so lala. Mal schauen, was sich noch findet. Leider ist die Theorie doch ein wenig arg grau. Würde ja am liebsten alles durchtesten


----------



## Schwimmer (10. Juli 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich schwimm dann mal mit dem Strom
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 883085
> Anhang anzeigen 883086



Sehr schick ...


----------



## Lenka K. (11. Juli 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich schwimm dann mal mit dem Strom


Ich dachte, Fullies wären langweilig?
Duck und weg! 

Im Ernst: sehr schönes Rad, und die Farbe ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (11. Juli 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> dass mir irgendwann in der Mitte mal ein 3er Inbus auf den Zeh gefallen ist,



... hoffentlich hast Du Dich nicht verletzt   




scylla schrieb:


> Ans Clay kommt entweder eine One-Up 210 oder die Nivo Travelfit 212.



... die One-up kenne ich nicht, aber die Nivo ist schon ein feines Stück. Bis auf die merkwürdigen Geräusche (die aber, nach Rücksprache, normal sein sollen) find ich die echt Klasse. Ich kenn da jemanden, der schon ganz neidisch ist


----------



## lucie (11. Juli 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Ich kenn da jemanden, der schon ganz neidisch ist


----------



## scylla (11. Juli 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... hoffentlich hast Du Dich nicht verletzt



War knapp, nur die guten Clogs haben mich vor schlimmerem bewahrt 



Martina H. schrieb:


> ... die One-up kenne ich nicht, aber die Nivo ist schon ein feines Stück. Bis auf die merkwürdigen Geräusche (die aber, nach Rücksprache, normal sein sollen) find ich die echt Klasse. Ich kenn da jemanden, der schon ganz neidisch ist



Eine 170er One-Up (V1) hab ich an einem BFe. Schon auch fein, vor allem für den Preis. Und die Bauhöhe von gerade mal 33mm an der V2 ist auch ein Argument. Was mich an der One-Up stört ist die "bewegliche" Außenhülle bei der Zugansteuerung. Die arbeitet ja nach dem Prinzip, dass die Außenhülle in den Auslösemechanismus reingedrückt wird während der Innenzug "fest" ist. Wie cool ich das in Verbindung mit der komplett innenverlegten Leitung und dem einigermaßen scharfen Bogen am Tretlager finde weiß ich noch nicht. Hab irgendwie Angst, dass es da über kurz oder lang an irgendeiner Kante die Außenhülle aufreiben könnte, und dann steht man auf einmal auf dem Trail oder noch schlimmer im Urlaub auf dem Trail blöd da und die Stütze tut nicht mehr.

Die Nivo finde ich technisch besser, vor allem dass man sie komplett servicen kann ohne Wegwerf-Kartusche. Aber halt doppelt so teuer. Und weil die länger ist, ist es echt mm-Arbeit mit dem Clay Rahmen. Hab's 10x ausgemessen und theoretisch geht's sich aus. Aber guckt dann halt 2cm weit "fix" aus dem Rahmen raus, während ich die kürzere One-Up komplett runtersenken könnte wenn's denn Not tut, oder ich mal einen höherbauenden Sattel montiere, oder wasweißich.... Das ist aber jetzt eher totales Mimimi, ich bin sehr lange ohne Probleme 40cm Sitzrohre gefahren, und 38er Sitzrohr wo eine Sattelstütze 2cm rausguckt ist ja dasselbe.
Favorit ist auf jeden Fall die Nivo bislang.
Hast du die zufällig mal gewogen und kannst das Traumgewicht, das auf der Website angegeben ist, bestätigen? Brauch noch ein paar Argumente für den inneren Finanzminister 




Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ich dachte, Fullies wären langweilig?
> Duck und weg!
> 
> Im Ernst: sehr schönes Rad, und die Farbe ...



Vermutlich werde ich weich. Das Alter  

Ne im Ernst, in letzter Zeit hab ich öfter mal wieder so ein seltsames Bedürfnis nach einem Sofa gehabt. Vor allem an Tagen wo ich pienzig drauf war und es mir einfach nicht eingegangen ist, warum ich mir das Leben zusätzlich schwer mache. Immer, wenn ich dann doch das alte Fully mal aus dem Keller gezogen hab, war ich baff erstaunt wie unglaublich viel einfacher alles ist, wenn das Heck dem Untergrund automatisch folgt, und das obwohl es mir letztens einfach viel zu kurz und eingezwängt vorkam. Deswegen jetzt dann doch mal der Entschluss mir ein modernes Sofa mit mehr Platz drauf zuzulegen. Mal gucken wie lange die Weichei-Phase diesmal anhält 
Die Hardtails werden über kurz oder lang sicher trotzdem die Haupträder bleiben, schon allein aus ganz pragmatischen Gründen wegen wartungsärmer und leichter. Aber erst mal freu ich mich drauf, mal eine (längere) Zeit auf dem Sofa zu verbringen. Nachdem ich in letzter Zeit irgendwie bei ein paar Stellen wegen zu viel "Nachdenken" und Schiss nicht richtig weiterkam, an denen ich eigentlich weiß, dass ich sie technisch (auch auf einem Hardtail) absolut sicher drauf hätte, glaub ich, dass so ein richtig gutes Fully gepaart mit dem "krass wie einfach das geht" Gefühl, das ich jedes Mal habe wenn ich auf einem sitze, da ordentlich weiterhelfen könnte generell einfach ein bisschen Selbstsicherer reinzufahren und es dann einfach zu machen statt zu überlegen. Mal gucken, ich bin gespannt und freu mich drauf. Was ich am aller coolsten finde ist, dass ich zumindest auf der ersten Probefahrt überhaupt nicht gemerkt habe, dass ich auf einem Fully sitze ... klingt komisch, ist aber positiv gemeint. Auf allen anderen Fullies (und das waren keine schlechten) die ich bisher Probe gefahren bin, war mehr oder weniger deutlich ständig zu bemerken, dass der Hinterbau irgendwas macht. Taucht ein wenn es über eine Kante geht, federt in Kompressionen durch, etc. Das Clay mit dem Stahlfederdämpfer macht hingegen einfach den Untergrund glatt, sonst tut es ... nix. Nicht mal wenn man hinten rein pumpt kommt dieses Fully-Schaukel-Eintauch-Gefühl auf, das mich sonst immer irgendwie latent gestört hat, sondern es hat irgendwie zu jeder Zeit und in jeder Position den richtigen Gegenhalt, so dass man garnicht bewusst wahrnimmt, dass da was federt. Und gleichzeitig hat es so ein wahnsinniges Ansprechverhaten, dass sich sich das Hinterrad wie ein Saugnäpfchen am Boden festsaugt und einen wahnwitzigen Grip generiert. Auch das kenne ich in der Ausprägung von keinem anderen bisher getesteten Fully. Ganz viel davon schreibe ich dem Stahlfederdämpfer zu. Sowas ist neu für mich an einem Enduro-Rad, und ich glaub ich find's saugut. Trotz des saftigen Mehrgewichts von immerhin ca 400g 

Die Ladies hier sind nicht ganz unschuldig . Die Last Bikes waren zwar quasi seit sie auf den Markt kamen auf meiner Liste der potentiell interessanten Kandidaten und mein Mann hätte sich vor 2 Jahren fast mal eins gekauft, aber mit der Zeit ist es doch wieder irgendwie aus dem Fokus gerückt. Nachdem es jetzt hier fast zum LO-Standard avanciert ist, hab ich es mir dann mal wieder genauer angeschaut und mich gefragt, warum eigentlich nicht schon früher. Einzig das Alu könnte man noch durch Carbon ersetzen  aber irgendwas braucht man ja eh, über das man sich beschweren kann


----------



## Martina H. (11. Juli 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Das Alter



... dann komm mal in meins 



scylla schrieb:


> Hast du die zufällig mal gewogen



... glaubst Du jetzt bestimmt nicht: sonst wiege ich alles (wirklich alles), aber die hab ich nicht gewogen. War so gespannt, ob mit der Montage alles klappt und ob sie wirklich passt - da war es schon zu spät. Und auf noch mal raus hatte ich  keinen Bock mehr...



scylla schrieb:


> Und weil die länger ist, ist es echt mm-Arbeit



... kann nicht schlimmer sein als bei mir: mein Sitzrohr ist kürzer und ich habe kürzere Beine als Du. Das passt bei mir echt auf knapp. Wenn die Stütze auch nur einen Zentimeter länger wäre, könnte ich sie, wegen des Anschlusses und des Bogens den der Zug machen muss, nicht mehr montieren...



scylla schrieb:


> und dem einigermaßen scharfen Bogen am Tretlager finde weiß ich noch nicht.



... jo, da hab ich auch so meine Bedenken. Obwohl das bei Minna ganz gut gemacht ist (beim MiTech wäre das schlimmer gewesen. Wie gesagt, die Stütze dürfte nicht länger sein, im Gegenteil: für den Zug, bzw. der Biegung die er machen muss, wäre es bestimmt besser, wenn sie noch ein bisschen kürzer wäre (oder ich alternativ länger Beine hätte, dann könnte sie weiter rausgucken). Das lass ich jetzt einfach mal auf mich zukommen...wird schon schiefgehen 

Was mich echt ein bisschen nervt ist dieses knarzende "Baumarktgeräusch" das sie beim Betätigen des Hebelszum Runterfahren macht. Am Anfang dachte ich, dass da was kaputt ist. Habe aber nachgefragt. Liegt an der Konstruktion und ist ein mechanisches Geräusch. Lässt sich nicht anders lösen und gibt keinen Anlass zur Sorge. Inzwischen hore ich es schon gar nicht mehr...




scylla schrieb:


> aber irgendwas braucht man ja eh, über das man sich beschweren kann



... sonst wird es ja laaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig 

WENN ich denn überlegen würde mir ein Fully zu kaufen, wäre das Clay definitiv auch ganz weit vorne. Aber wenn ich dann so am stöbern bin, ist, spätestens wenn ich mir die Gewichte angucke, ganz schnell der Ochnölassmaleffekt da. Da fühle ich mich (momentan) mit dem Plusser echt wohl und brauche nix anderes...


----------



## lucie (11. Juli 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Vermutlich werde ich weich. Das Alter



Dann bin ich erst mal wieder dran!!!


----------



## scylla (11. Juli 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... glaubst Du jetzt bestimmt nicht: sonst wiege ich alles (wirklich alles), aber die hab ich nicht gewogen. War so gespannt, ob mit der Montage alles klappt und ob sie wirklich passt - da war es schon zu spät. Und auf noch mal raus hatte ich  keinen Bock mehr...



Da hab ich tiefstes Verständnis für, das könnte von mir sein.
Ich hab es vor lauter... nicht mal geschafft, den Rahmen zu wiegen 



Martina H. schrieb:


> ... kann nicht schlimmer sein als bei mir: mein Sitzrohr ist kürzer und ich habe kürzere Beine als Du. Das passt bei mir echt auf knapp. Wenn die Stütze auch nur einen Zentimeter länger wäre, könnte ich sie, wegen des Anschlusses und des Bogens den der Zug machen muss, nicht mehr montieren...



Dafür geht mein längeres Sitzrohr nicht bis ganz unten durch. Bei 27.5cm ist Schluss. Wenigstens ist unterhalb noch eine Aussparung wo der Anlenkungs-Pinöpsel reinrutschen kann, sonst würd's sich garnicht ausgehen.




Martina H. schrieb:


> Was mich echt ein bisschen nervt ist dieses knarzende "Baumarktgeräusch" das sie beim Betatigen des Hebelszum Runterfahren macht. Am Anfang dachte ich, dass da was kaputt ist. Habe aber nachgefragt. Liegt an der Konstruktion und ist ein mechanisches Geräusch. Lässt sich nicht anders lösen und gibt keinen Anlass zur Sorge. Inzwischen hore ich es schon gar nicht mehr...



Damit kann ich leben, kenne ich eh schon. Am Fatbike hab ich eine alte Gravity Dropper die auch vollmechanisch bedient wird. Die macht auch solche knarzenden schabenden Baumarktgeräusche. Aber wie du sagst, nach einer Zeit hört man es nicht mehr.



Martina H. schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich dann so am stöbern bin, ist, spätestens wenn ich mir die Gewichte angucke, ganz schnell der Ochnölassmaleffekt da.



Ich sag nur 14.8kg 
Andererseits ich wüsste sofort, wie ich es ganz einfach auf unter 14kg bringen könnte. Luftdämpfer (-400g), leichterer Vorderreifen aus der 8-900g Klasse (-400g), Goodridge Stahlflexleitungen raus (-120g), Pike statt Lyrik (-200g), Sram Antrieb (-150g). Aber die meisten Teile haben ja eine Funktion und/oder einen Grund, den ich nicht so einfach hergeben möchte. Außer beim Antrieb, da ist es nur Geiz. Von daher will ich es wohl so und sollte besser damit leben statt mich drüber zu beschweren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (11. Juli 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Dann bin ich erst mal wieder dran!!!



DU kriegst erstmal KEIN Fully


----------



## lucie (11. Juli 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> DU kriegst erstmal (K)EIN Fully


----------



## Schwimmer (11. Juli 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> War knapp, nur die guten Clogs haben mich vor schlimmerem bewahrt  ...



aah, die Sicherheitsschuhe aus Holland, da siesch 'mal für was die alles gut sind  ...    



scylla schrieb:


> ... Vermutlich werde ich weich. Das Alter   ...



tstsstss, die jungen Mädels


----------



## lucie (17. August 2019)

Ein vollständig erstarrter Franzose :


----------



## Martina H. (17. August 2019)

hmmmmmhhhmmmjo, der hat Angst vor Dir


----------



## bikebecker (17. August 2019)

Auf dem Scheiterhaufen verbrannt?


----------



## lucie (17. August 2019)

Kohlemeiler...


----------



## Deleted 454842 (18. August 2019)

Wie fährt es sich?


----------



## lucie (18. August 2019)

Richtig gut.  Original war ja eine Reba 27,5+/29 mit 120mm FW und 52,irgendwas cm Einbauhöhe verbaut.
Diese musste ja einer Pike (ebenso 27,5+/29) mit 140mm FW und 55,3cm Einbauhöhe weichen.

Da ich ja mich ja nun nicht dazu durchringen konnte, den Franzosen in die Wüste zu schicken und ich ja hauptsächlich das Cotic mit auf die MTB-Touren nehme, musste ein andres Einsatzgebiet für das Grüne Monster her.

Also 'ne Starrgabel mit viiiiiel Einbauhöhe organisiert, damit der Sitzwinkel nicht zu steil wird und mein Lieblingsstack halbwegs erhalten bleibt. Jetzt noch bissl Gepäck ans Rad und fertig ist das "IchbindannmalwegMTB).

Mal sehen, ob die Rechnung aufgeht, ohne Gerödel am Bike fuhr es sich jedenfalls schon gar nicht mal so gut.


----------



## Martina H. (18. August 2019)

... für "garnichtmalsogut" hat Du ganz schön gegrinst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (18. August 2019)

Die Dämpfung geht dann komplett über die Reifen oder ist das eine Carbongabel? Als ich meine 5 Minuten bezüglich Gravelbike hatte, wurde mir das sehr nachdrücklich empfohlen. Allerdings hätte ich dann auch eine eeetwas andere Reifenbreite gehabt.


----------



## lucie (18. August 2019)

Carbongabel. Könnte jetzt auch einen 29erLRS reinhängen, habe mich aber (vorerst) für den LRS 27,5+ mit 40er Maulweite und 2.8er Reifen entschieden, weil vorhanden. Damit sollte man auch ein wenig Komfort durch niedrigen Luftdruck generieren können.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (15. Oktober 2019)

Frage an @WarriorPrincess bezüglich Fahrverhalten Coal (nur als Vergleich, weil das Aeris 145 ne recht ähnliche Geo hat):

Ich hatte ja als erstes gemerkt, wie anders das Lenkverhalten ist, dh macht das ne Tour damit eher anstrengender, speziell bei flachen Trails oder fällt das, wenn man sich an das andere Fahrverhalten gewöhnt hat, gar nicht so sehr auf?
Für mich wars ein ziemlicher WTF-Moment, aber war halt einfach ungewohnt. Im Kleinen ist das Zero ähnlich kippelig, daran hatte ich mich aber schnell gewöhnt.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (15. Oktober 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Frage an @WarriorPrincess bezüglich Fahrverhalten Coal (nur als Vergleich, weil das Aeris 145 ne recht ähnliche Geo hat):
> 
> Ich hatte ja als erstes gemerkt, wie anders das Lenkverhalten ist, dh macht das ne Tour damit eher anstrengender, speziell bei flachen Trails oder fällt das, wenn man sich an das andere Fahrverhalten gewöhnt hat, gar nicht so sehr auf?
> Für mich wars ein ziemlicher WTF-Moment, aber war halt einfach ungewohnt. Im Kleinen ist das Zero ähnlich kippelig, daran hatte ich mich aber schnell gewöhnt.


Hm, was meinst du mit "flachen Trails"? Wenn es so Trails sind, wo es immer mal paar Meter bergauf, dann wieder bergab geht, über Wurzeln und Steine etc aber insgesamt halt nicht nur einfach runterwärts - da könnte ich jetzt nicht sagen, dass mich das Lenkverhalten beeinträchtigt. Ich würd sogar behaupten, dass ich das jetzt mit dem Rad schneller und ausdauernder hinkrieg als mit dem Stumpi. Oder meinst du einfach nur in der Ebene dahinrollen, so auf Schotterwegen entlang vom Kanal oder so? Da merk ich erst recht nix, da geht's ja nur geradeaus...
Ich merk den Lenkwinkel negativ am ehesten in engen Kehren - ich versuch immer alles zu fahren und mich mit möglichst wenig Versetzen durchzuschummeln, aber bei dem Lenkwinkel rollt das Vorderrad bei nem engen Einschlagswinkel eher nach hinten  weg und der Lenker klappt nach innen, wenn man nicht dagegen hält.
Ich kann aktuell nicht sagen, wie viel mehr ich könnte, wenn der Lenkwinkel anders wäre, weil mich mein altes Rad in vielen anderen Punkten mehr eingeschränkt hat, sodass ich mich jetzt auf dem Coal um Welten sicherer fühle, sowohl beim Stolperbiken als auch bei schnelleren Abfahrten auf ruppigeren Trails. 
Alles nach 3-4 Touren Eingewöhnung auf die komplett andere Geometrie - aber halt auch in tausend anderen Aspekten: Laufradgröße, Kurbellänge, Sitzrohrlänge, Lenkerbreite, etc.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (15. Oktober 2019)

Danke, das ist schonmal sehr hilfreich. Grundsätzlich soll es ja eh keine eierlegende Wollmilchsau werden, bzw. ein Bike ersetzen, aber nichtsdestotrotz.

Das war glaube ich nur kurzfristiges Muffensausen vor dem Klick.  (es wird was Grünes ).


----------



## Martina H. (15. Oktober 2019)

- doch noch Bammel vor dem Brexit?


----------



## Deleted 454842 (15. Oktober 2019)

Ja  und der Rahmen hat nen Ausverkaufpreis bekommen, da sag ich nicht Nein.


----------



## Martina H. (16. Oktober 2019)

- das 145er? Viel Spass damit  - und Bilder!


----------



## Deleted 454842 (16. Oktober 2019)

Hatte lange überlegt, ob das 160, aber laut Reviews wird mir das 145 dicke ausreichen.

Wird aber ein Winter 2020-Projekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (16. Oktober 2019)

Bin mal gespannt was da drin ist


----------



## Martina H. (16. Oktober 2019)

: pfeif :


----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. Oktober 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 924763
> 
> Bin mal gespannt was da drin ist



Ich hoffe ja nicht, dass ein anderes dafür gehen muss


----------



## Deleted 454842 (16. Oktober 2019)

Hui, jetzt geht's los


----------



## Aninaj (16. Oktober 2019)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja nicht, dass ein anderes dafür gehen muss



Eins?


----------



## Schwimmer (17. Oktober 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Eins?



... wie, auch das BFe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (17. Oktober 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 924763
> 
> Bin mal gespannt was da drin ist



unnu? Gibt's ein Unboxing-Video?


----------



## Martina H. (17. Oktober 2019)

... dat dauert noch: kommt ja mit DPD


----------



## Aninaj (17. Oktober 2019)

Ach ihr Lieben... alles nicht so einfach. 

Paket kam heute. Inhalt war in etwa das, was bestellt wurde, aber leider nicht ganz genau. Jetzt muss ich erstmal klären, wie das gehandhabt wird und so lange bleibt alles beim Alten. ?


----------



## Mausoline (17. Oktober 2019)

nee ... nicht schon wieder was, was nicht passt


----------



## Perlenkette (19. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe dem großen Junior heute nach langen hin- und her ein MTB gekauft- ein Alu-Hardtail. Zuhause angekommen sehe ich seitlich am Oberrohr eine kleine Delle (ca 8mm)  . Ist das ein (Sicherheits-) Problem bei Alu?   (ärger ärger ärger ärger ärger....)


----------



## Aninaj (19. Oktober 2019)

Wenn ich an die fette Delle am Rahmen meines Männes denke, dann würde ich spontan sagen, dass das vermutlich kein Sicherheitsproblem ist. Aber doof ist das ja schon, so an einem neuen Rad


----------



## Aninaj (19. Oktober 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> nee ... nicht schon wieder was, was nicht passt



Hab da wohl ein Händchen für  Paket ist wieder auf dem Rückweg. Kommt Zeit kommt neues Paket


----------



## scylla (19. Oktober 2019)

Oberrohr ist eigentlich nicht der allerhöchst belastete Bereich, außer vorne am Steuerrohr. Solange die Delle "rund" ist, also kein scharfer Knick oder Trichter, oder Microrisse zu sehen sind, sollte es eigentlich kein Problem sein. Mach doch mal ein Foto von dem Malheur.
Nichts desto trotz hätte der Verkäufer auf den Schaden hinweisen müssen. Ich würde da zumindest mal eine kleine Preisminderung/Rückerstattung verlangen.



Aninaj schrieb:


> Hab da wohl ein Händchen für



Das dachte ich mir auch gerade


----------



## Perlenkette (19. Oktober 2019)

Eher länglich  




Ich melde mich natürlich dort; ich denke sie werden es aber als Transportschaden  einstufen.....


----------



## scylla (19. Oktober 2019)

Hmm, das ist ja eher ne Kerbe mit Materialabtrag als ne Delle? Zumindest sieht's auf dem Foto so aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (19. Oktober 2019)

Ja stimmt!


----------



## lucie (20. Oktober 2019)

Das würde ich so nicht hinnehmen.

Beim Händler (welcher) oder privat gebraucht gekauft?

War das Paket denn beschädigt, so dass dieser Schaden so beim Transport hätte entstehen können?

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, hast Du ein Komplettbike gekauft. Könnte der Schaden vom eingeschlagenen Lenker (Shifter/Bremsgriff) verursacht worden sein? Wenn das hinkommt, hat der Verkäufer Händler das Teil einfach nur schaizze verpackt. Dann würde kch ihm lrdentlich auf die Bude rücken und die Rücknahme einfordern.

Solltest Du das Bike gebraucht gekauft haben, wird es etwas blöd - der Verkäufer wird sich da wohl eher nicht verhandlungsbereit zeigen...

Ist immer ärgerlich und raubt einem manchmal den letzten Nerv.

Drück Dir die Daumen, dass sIch das Problem für Dich/Euch positiv lösen lässt.


----------



## lucie (20. Oktober 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Hab da wohl ein Händchen für  Paket ist wieder auf dem Rückweg. Kommt Zeit kommt neues Paket



Na dann drücke ich mal fest die Daumen, dass das zweite Paket nicht wieder eine Überraschung birgt, falls der Absender auch derselbe vom ersten sein sollte.


----------



## scylla (20. Oktober 2019)

Tiefe von der Kerbe lässt sich am Foto schwer einschätzen, wieviel Material ist denn da weg, ist das eher nur minimal durch die Lackschicht, oder geht das tief ins Alu?
Auch wenn's wahrscheinlich einfach problemlos halten wird an einem Kinderrad zumal das ja auch nicht 10 Jahre lang gefahren werden wird... Kerben seh ich generell kritischer  ist dann halt im Zweifelsfall bei Materialermüdung der Anfang der Sollbruchstelle. Wenn's recht tief ins Material geht, würde ich bei einem Händler auf Umtausch pochen, ansonsten mit Blick auch auf den Widerverkaufswert zumindest auf mehr Nachlass als bei ner bloßen Delle. Denke aber nicht, dass der Rahmen einfach so wegbrechen wird deswegen. Falls sich da ein Riss ausbilden sollte, würde man den sehen vor es instabil wird. Oberrohr ist ja auch keine versteckte Stelle, die man nie anschaut.


----------



## lucie (20. Oktober 2019)

Wenn man schon darüber nachdenkt, dass es sicherheitsrelevant sein könnte, würde ich mein Kind damit nicht durch die Pampa zuckeln lassen. 

Wenn man den Schaden selbst nicht richtig einschätzen kann, ggf. noch einen netten, kompetenten Bikehändler vor Ort aufsuchen (man muss ihm ja nicht gleich auf die Nase binden, dass man es gerade erst woanders gekauft hat).

Ich würde es für mich allerdings nicht verantworten wollen, dass ich es trotz des für mich nicht einzuschätzenden Mangels zugelassen habe, dass mein Kind damit durch die Gegend hüpft. 

Hinterher ist man immer schlauer, aber es fühlt sich dann sicher nicht immer gut an.

Beim Händler online gekauft --> 14-tägiges Rückgaberecht, davon würde ich auf jeden Fall auch Gebrauch machen
Gebraucht privat gekauft --> Verkäufer anschreiben und um Rücknahme bitten, sollte dieser sich nicht kulant zeigen, muss man das eben als "Pech gehabt" verzeichnen und  ggf. in einen erneuten Rahmenkauf investieren.


----------



## Perlenkette (20. Oktober 2019)

Vielen Dank schonmal für Eure Antworten! Natürlich werden wir reklamieren - keine Frage; ich mich gestern sofort mit Fotos beim Händler gemeldet. Ich wollte von Euch Schraub-Ladys nur mal grob eine Einschätzung, wie "schlimm" es ist. Wenn es nur optischer Mangel ist- ok; trotzdem ärgerlich. Die Kerbe ist ca. 8mm lang und leicht tastbar; sorry besser kann ich es nicht beschreiben (etwa 0,5-1mm?), seitlich am Oberrohr

Es ist ein neues Komplettrad vom stationären Händler; also klassisch im Laden gekauft. Cube Reaction 23 Zoll NP 1700€ (-20% da 2019er Modell) ; ich hoffe Junior ist mit 1,92m ausgewachsen ;-)


----------



## lucie (20. Oktober 2019)

Na dann stellt sich für mich die Frage nicht.

Erst einmal beim Händler auf Rücknahme pochen (wäre natürlich blöd, wenn Du die Macke beim Transport selbst verursacht haben solltest). Da hast Du natürlich recht, dass sich der Händler erst einmal darauf stützen/stürzen wird.
Zu einer Rücknahme ist der Händler nicht zwangsweise verpflichtet, anders als beim online-Kauf.
Kannst also nur auf dessen Kulanz hoffen.

Also erst einmal abwarten, wie der reagiert. Rückmeldung hier unbedingt erwünscht. 

Passt die Macke denn etwa auf die Höhe/Stelle am Oberrohr, wenn der Lenker komplett eingeschlagen ist?
Hattest Du das Bike liegend  mit vollständigem Leunkereinschlag im Auto transportiert? Oft schrammt dabei der Shifter oder die Schelle vom Bremsgriff auf dem Oberrohr entlang bzw. gibt es dadurch die "Einschläge" im OR.


----------



## Perlenkette (20. Oktober 2019)

Genau. Es ging mir wie gesagt nicht um Schuld oder Reklamation, sondern um den Schaden an sich. Nein, zum Lenkereinschlag passt nicht; es ist ein Stück weiter hinten; also relativ mittig am Oberrohr.


----------



## lucie (20. Oktober 2019)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Es ging mir wie gesagt nicht um Schuld oder Reklamation, sondern *um den Schaden an sich*.



Die Beurteilung eines Schadens ist natürlich aus der Ferne gesehen absolut nicht aussagekräftig.

Da bist Du am Ende genau so schlau wie vorher. Einer beurteilt ihn als nicht sooo relevant, der andere beäugt das Ganze eher kritisch. Patt...

Wenn Du dich damit einfach nicht wohlfühlst, versuch wenigstens einen Umtausch zu erwirken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (30. Oktober 2019)

Aufbau wird noch ein bisschen auf sich warten müssen, aber ich freu mich schon wie Bolle.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (30. Oktober 2019)

Oh ein farblicher Zwilling 




Ist es das 145er?
Muss ich dann unbedingt mal Probe fahren


----------



## Deleted 454842 (30. Oktober 2019)

Japp, ist das 145er.
Hätte es das Zero AM in der Farbe gegeben, wäre es nicht das schwarze geworden.   Dieses Grün ist einfach so toll.


----------



## Aninaj (30. Oktober 2019)

Der Rahmen stand bei mir auch auf der Liste. Dann hat am Ende aber doch das Last das Rennen gemacht. Aber hübsch schaut das grün ja wirklich aus! Viel spaß beim aufbau!


----------



## Deleted 454842 (31. Oktober 2019)

Das Last gefällt mir in dem Fall zum Glück optisch nicht, da über meinem Budget.   Das durchhängende Oberrohr Ist nicht so meins.


----------



## Aninaj (31. Oktober 2019)

Na zum Glück sind die Geschmäcker verschieden ? sonst hätten wir uns alle um den gleichen Rahmen geprügelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (31. Oktober 2019)




----------



## Martina H. (31. Oktober 2019)

Glückwunsch zum Brexitbike 

Grün können wir auch


----------



## greenhorn-biker (1. November 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 930896
> Anhang anzeigen 930897
> 
> Aufbau wird noch ein bisschen auf sich warten müssen, aber ich freu mich schon wie Bolle.


Wie möchtest du es mit den Teilen machen?
Bei RCZ gibts z.B grad ne Pike  
https://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/rocks...-tapered-diffusion-black-00-4019-528-020.html 
Mit Code RCZERO kriegst du sie für 356€ bei 20 Werktagen Lieferzeit 
Ach und Bremsen gibts auch gerade


----------



## Deleted 454842 (1. November 2019)

Federgabel hab ich zum Glück, das Aeris bekommt die Fox, das Zero wieder die revelation. Über die fehlenden Teile werde ich mir konkret  Anfang 2020 Gedanken machen, das wird wahrscheinlich über meine lokale Werkstatt gehen.


----------



## chicken12 (3. Dezember 2019)

ich überlege gerade ein neues enduro...
aktuell fahre ich ein canyon strive cf aus 2017 in xs auf touren, trails und im bikepark
das pivot firebird gefällt mir gut, aber ich bin unschlüssig. 27,5 müsste gehen (reach +3cm), oder evtl doch 29 (gefällt optisch besser)...
gibts hier zu den bikes erfahrungen von gleich grossen mädels?


----------



## lucie (3. Dezember 2019)

chicken12 schrieb:


> gibts hier zu den bikes erfahrungen von gleich grossen mädels?



Dazu müsstest Du schon mal Deine Körpergröße, SL etc. verraten.


----------



## chicken12 (3. Dezember 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Dazu müsstest Du schon mal Deine Körpergröße, SL etc. verraten.


sorry, vergessen... 160cm
sl muss ich messen. ist aber weder besonders gross oder klein


----------



## Martina H. (3. Dezember 2019)

... bei 160cm definitiv ein 29er


----------



## Aninaj (3. Dezember 2019)

Also wenn du kein Problem damit hast auf deinem HR zu sitzen, wenn du mal nach hinten absteigen, oder mal tief hinter den Sattel mußt, dann paßt ein 29er wie Arsch auf Eimer 

Wenn du auf den Dreckstreifen am Arsch verzichten kannst, wäre wohl ein 27,5er bei deiner Körpergröße passender (nicht umsonst bieten viele vernünftige Hersteller für die kleineren Rahmengrößen XS, S und macnhmal M 27,5" und erst ab M und größer dann 29" an. Manche 29" gibt es auch sinnvoller Weise erst ab M).

Aber, soll ja Jede mit dem Material fahren, was ihr am Besten passt.


----------



## scylla (4. Dezember 2019)

Warum der beißende Sarkasmus? Es wird doch aktuell von so mancher Werbung suggeriert, dass wirklich jeder unabhängig von der Körpergröße von 29ern "profitieren" könnte. Da ist es doch nicht verwunderlich, wenn sich dann auch jeder dafür interessiert 

@chicken12
bevor du bei einer Kaufentscheidung voranschreitest, versuch bitte mal ein 29er in entsprechendem Gelände zu testen. Der Sarkasmus meiner Vorposterinnen ist nicht ganz grundlos. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du ein Enduro nicht für Forstpistengeschrubbe haben möchtest, sondern es auch wirklich in technisch anspruchsvollem Gelände bewegen möchtest. Bei deiner Körpergröße dürfte deine Schrittlänge dem Durchmesser eines 29er Reifens schon recht nah kommen oder mit Pech sogar darunter liegen (Umfang der Felgen 622mm + zweimal die Reifenhöhe von ca 55-58mm macht in Summe zwischen 73-74cm Durchmesser). Du wirst auch beim Fahren bereits recht oft Kontakt zum Hinterrad bekommen, vor allem im verblockten Gelände wo man sich in den Knien bewegen muss und nicht ständig "hoch" stehen kann, und vor allem auch bei einem Enduro-Fully mit viel Federweg, wo das Hinterad durch das Einfedern nochmal zusätzlich hoch kommt. Kontrolliertes Absteigen nach hinten dürfte sich in steilem Gelände schon eher der Unmöglichkeit nähern ohne dabei das Rad nach vorne wegzuschmeißen oder sich zur Seite fallen zu lassen.
Ich bin 10cm größer als du mit noch eher recht langer Schrittlänge und habe bereits die angesprochenen Probleme mit 29er Hinterrädern. Nicht so massiv wie beschrieben aber doch ausreichend um keinen Spaß an so einem Rad in anspruchsvollem Gelände zu finden. Das sperrigere Handling, das mehr Kraft erfordert (Stichwort Gyroskop) ist dann noch eine zweite Sache, die man sich als kleiner Mensch mit doch oft weniger Körperkraft genau überlegen bzw. testen sollte. Das Werbeversprechen der Hersteller, das "jeder" von den großen Laufrädern profitieren könnte, stimmt imo einfach nicht, unter einer gewissen Größe ist einfach Schluss mit Lustig, zumindest in Enduro-typischem Gelände. Von kleinen Profi-Damen, die trotz ihrer geringen Körpergröße auf 29er setzen, sollte man sich als Hobbyfahrer auch nicht zu sehr beeindrucken lassen. Die haben a) eine andere Fahrtechnik als wir Normalos, und b) machen die das wahrscheinlich nicht unbedingt weil es so viel Spaß macht, sondern weil sie auf der Jagd nach Zehntelsekunden sind 
Bevor du konkret irgendwelche Räder vergleichst, solltest du dir also zuerst mal über die Grundsatzfrage der Laufradgröße klar werden, also mit welcher Größe du am besten zurecht kommst und was dir am meisten Spaß macht. Das kannst du für dich selbst nur durch Testen am konkreten Objekt herausfinden. Eine gute Portion Skepsis ist bei deiner geringen Körpergröße jedenfalls angebracht, daher solltest du das Testen auch unbedingt tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (4. Dezember 2019)

ja, sorry für den Sarkasmus, aber ich weiss gar nicht, wie oft wir das Thema hier schon hatten, wie oft wir (und gerade auch Du, @scylla) schon darauf hingewiesen haben, dass es eher semigut ist, wenn die SL gleich/kleiner Raddurchmesser ist. Und wenn hier die Frage nach einem CC Rad zur GA und Forstautobahnschrubben gewesen wäre - auch gut. Aber Enduro, 29er, 170mm Fedrweg an der Front, 160cm -  nee, irgendwann kommt dann bei mir halt auch mal das Teufelchen raus - nix für ungut...


----------



## scylla (4. Dezember 2019)

Jo mir hängt's ja auch manchmal zum Hals raus immer dasselbe zu erzählen 
Aber auf der anderen Seite kann da ja die Fragestellerin nichts dafür. Und wie gesagt, ich kann's durchaus nachvollziehen wenn man sich dafür interessiert. Erstens Neugierde, und zweitens wird halt an anderer Stelle auch das Gegenteil von dem erzählt, was wir hier erzählen. Letztendlich hilft halt jedem einzelnen nur selber ausprobieren, warum das erforderlich ist muss man aber halt erklären, auch wenn's das x-te Mal ist.

Nicht hauen, aber ich bin selber so ambivalent jetzt mal mit dem Trend zu gehen, und werde mein 27,5er Hardtail mal auf 29er Vorderrad umbauen. Dass 29er Hinterrad nix für mich ist hab ich zur Genüge getestet, aber auf der anderen Seite seh ich halt durchaus auch das nicht wegzudiskutierende bessere Überrollverhalten der Riesenräder. Ich denke wenn man's sinnvoll angeht und geometrieerhaltend den Federweg runterschraubt (ich werde auf 130mm gehen) ist es einen Versuch wert vielleicht das beste aus zwei Welten rauszupicken, was auch für kleinere Leute gut funktioniert (ob sich die Theorie ausgeht weiß ich aber auch noch nicht). Aber das hat dann halt auch nichts mehr mit Enduro und dem hier gesuchten Fully zu tun, deswegen irgendwie "completely different story".


----------



## Votec Tox (4. Dezember 2019)

Wollte gerade "Mulletbike" sagen, doch Scylla schrieb es schon. Es wäre schön wenn Du davon berichten würdest.
Bin ja etwas älter und oldschool und baue gerade ein zusätzliches 27,5er VR für mein 26" Bike auf, zum Glück steckt eine 27,5er Doppelbrücke drin, habe sie fürs 26" VR etwas durchgesteckt. Bin gespannt ob mir der flachere Lenkwinkel mit dem größeren VR taugt, das Tretlager kann gern etwas höher, durch den SAG des gewaltigen Federwegs ist es eh immer weit unten.


----------



## scylla (5. Dezember 2019)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Wollte gerade "Mulletbike" sagen, doch Scylla schrieb es schon. Es wäre schön wenn Du davon berichten würdest.



Klar, wenn Interesse besteht berichte ich dann beizeiten, wenn ich es gründlich durchgetestet habe.
Von 26'' auf 27,5'' merke ich persönlich recht wenig Unterschied bei gleicher Geometrie. Weil ich noch gute Matschreifen in 26'' und passende Laufräder da habe, hab ich letzten und diesen Winter ein 27,5'' HT auf 26'' umgebaut, gleiche Geo, nur eben 12mm tieferes Tretlager durch den Radiusunterschied der Reifen. Was ich bei dem Umbau merke ist weniger Gyroskop beim Lenken und eben das tiefe Tretlager, was sehr auffällig ist wenn man auf einmal überall mit den Pedalen anrempelt wo es vorher kein Problem war. Das Überrollverhalten oder Grip ist aber bei 27,5 vs 26'' so homöopatisch, dass ich es mir einbilden müsste um was davon zu merken. Ob ich wo stecken bleibe oder nicht liegt da eindeutig nur an meiner Tagesform. Das erste Mal als ich mich von 26 kommend auf ein 27,5er gesetzt hab war eher so "whooot? Darüber das wird so ein Brimborium gemacht? Wollen die mich veräppeln? Ist doch ganau dasselbe!"
Der Unterschied auf 29er ist da für mich schon arg viel deutlicher, da merk ich definitiv, dass man Löcher "passiv" überrollen kann in denen ein kleineres LR ohne Aktion des Piloten eher mal steckenbleiben oder gebremst werden würde.
Die große Unbekannte an dem Mullet-Konzept ist für mich, inwieweit das kleinere HR den Effekt wieder aufheben kann oder der Unterschied im Überrollverhalten vorne/hinten stören kann. Ebenfalls die Frage ist, ob der größere Laufrad-Radius mehr positiven Effekt haben kann als der geringere Federweg auf der Negativseite wieder wegnimmt. In der Theorie seh ich es so, dass am Hardtail das Hinterrad ja sowieso immer nur das nachgezogene Anhängsel ist das weder besonders doll gript noch federt, somit ist das Hinterrad ja eh schon immer im Nachteil und wenn der ein wenig größer wird, könnte das garnicht mehr auffallen. Federweg seh ich in der Theorie auch nicht so schlimm, weil ich eigentlich eh der Meinung bin, dass es weniger auf die Federwegslänge sondern auf die Qualität desselben und die Geometrie ankommt, am HT sowieso. Fehlt nur noch der Reality Check der schönen Theorie


----------



## Votec Tox (5. Dezember 2019)

Dein Erfahrungsbericht würde mich sehr interssieren, denn wenn ich jemals ein neues Bike kaufe, komm ich wohl um 29" vorn schwer drumherum.
Bezüglich kleinerem Hinterrad würde ich mir weniger Sorgen machen, praktizieren das die Geländemotorräder doch schon immer: vorn 21" und achtern 18", wobei die Zahlen täuschen, hinten ist ein breiterer und somit höherer Reifen montiert, sodaß der gemessene Durchmesser auf AK Stollen nur wenige cm geringer ist. Also ähnlich wie die Differenz von 29" auf 27,5".
Also wenn zwischen 26" und 27,5" bei gleichem Reifen gefühlt so wenig Unterschied ist, kann ich ja auf beiden Felgen verschiedene Reifen aufziehen und so variieren. Aber erst mal ausprobieren, sämtliche Teile sind vorhanden, muß "nur" noch an einem ruhigen Feiertag einspeichen...


----------



## scylla (5. Dezember 2019)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> ... denn wenn ich jemals ein neues Bike kaufe, komm ich wohl um 29" vorn schwer drumherum.



Warum das? Auch wenn 29'' gerade wieder massiv gepusht wird, kann ich mir irgendwie schwer vorstellen, dass sie es hinbekommen, das auf ganzer Linie als einzigen Standard zu etablieren und sämtliche 27,5er Komponenten aus dem Markt zu drängen. Die 26er haben sie ja auch nur kleingekriegt indem es durch einen "vergleichbaren" kleinen Standard ersetzt wurde, mit den 29ern haben sie es in der Vergangenheit schon einmal nicht geschafft. Dazu gibt es doch zu viele Leute, die entweder zu klein sind für 29er mit viel Federweg, oder es einfach nicht wollen.
Ich denke eher, bis zum nächsten neuen Standard (26,5''?) wird es auf eine friedliche Koexistenz der beiden Größen rauslaufen, und jeder kann es sich aussuchen je nach Gusto. Das große Geld wird doch sowieso derzeit mit den E-Bikes verdient, da kann man den Mtb-Markt mal in ruhigeren Gewässern dümpeln lassen.


----------



## Martina H. (5. Dezember 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> dass es *weniger* auf die *Federwegslänge* sondern auf die Qualität desselben und die *GEOMETRIE* ankommt,



Genau, kann man garnicht oft genug betonen. Aber es MUSS ja immer noch mehr Federweg, mindestens Enduro, mindestens 170mm sein. Und dann wundern, wenn das alles überrollende Wunderbikes einen doch nicht da runter bringt wo alle Anderen fahren, einfach weil man es nicht kann/sich nicht traut und man auf dem Zauberding eben (weil doch zu gross/zu mächtig) nur Passagier und nicht Pilot ist...


----------



## scylla (5. Dezember 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Genau, kann man garnicht oft genug betonen. Aber es MUSS ja immer noch mehr Federweg, mindestens Enduro, mindestens 170mm sein. Und dann wundern, wenn das alles überrollende Wunderbikes einen doch nicht da runter bringt wo alle Anderen fahren, einfach weil man es nicht kann/sich nicht traut und man auf dem Zauberding eben (weil doch zu gross/zu mächtig) nur Passagier und nicht Pilot ist...


...  weil die Front zu hoch ist und man damit das Vorderrad nicht unter Kontrolle bringt.
(so würde es mir zumindest gehen, wenn ich ein 29er mit mehr als 140mm Federweg und schlimmstenfalls zusätzlich noch moderner Tretlagertiefe steuern müsste. Die Angst durch den Mangel an Kontrolle kommt dann auch von ganz allein )


----------



## KarinS (5. Dezember 2019)

ja das hast Du wohl recht @scylla mit Deinen Worten zu 27.5! O-Ton von unserem Händler (Scott) nachdem der ganze 650B Hype losging und er auf der Händlerschulung war "29 wurde in Deutschland nie richtig angenommen, jetzt gibt's 27.5 und die Leute müssen halt das jetzt kaufen".... als ich ihn nach den vielgepriesenen Unterschied 26 / 27.5 fragte, meinte er "man kann sich alles einbilden"....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (5. Dezember 2019)

Federweg allein generiert irgendwie immer nur im Kopf Sicherheit und das Gefühl, damit mehr fahren zu können.

Irrtum. Wie schon mehrfach erwähnt ist die passende Geo viel entscheidender. Wenn's passt, staunt man nicht schlecht, was man alles so sogar mit einem starren Bike fahren kann. 
Ja ok, bissl Fahrtechnik schadet in jedem Fall nicht.


----------



## chicken12 (5. Dezember 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Genau, kann man garnicht oft genug betonen. Aber es MUSS ja immer noch mehr Federweg, mindestens Enduro, mindestens 170mm sein. Und dann wundern, wenn das alles überrollende Wunderbikes einen doch nicht da runter bringt wo alle Anderen fahren, einfach weil man es nicht kann/sich nicht traut und man auf dem Zauberding eben (weil doch zu gross/zu mächtig) nur Passagier und nicht Pilot ist...


hmmm.... Dann fahre ich wohl einfach nicht gut genug. Ich habe den Unterschied zwischen 120,140 und 160 mm deutlich gespürt. Mir hat das mehr an Federweg Sicherheit gegeben.

Natürlich wollte ich das Rad vorher testen, um zu schauen was passt. Dabei ging meine Tendenz deutlich Richtung 27,5. Hat sich inzwischen aber sowieso erledigt, da das Firebird 27,5 nicht mehr lieferbar ist. Mal schauen, vielleicht teste ich irgendwann mal das 29 er.

Es ist mit 1,60 m tatsächlich etwas schwierig, ein ordentliches Enduro mit mehr als 160 mm zu finden. Mir fällt aktuell noch das Nomad ein. canyon baut das Strive auch nur noch in 29. propain gefällt mir nicht, yt ist zu groß.


----------



## scylla (5. Dezember 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Federweg allein generiert irgendwie immer nur im Kopf Sicherheit und das Gefühl, damit mehr fahren zu können.
> 
> Irrtum. Wie schon mehrfach erwähnt ist die passende Geo viel entscheidender. Wenn's passt, staunt man nicht schlecht, was man alles so sogar mit einem starren Bike fahren kann.
> Ja ok, bissl Fahrtechnik schadet in jedem Fall nicht.



Zutimmung , aber mit Zusatz: das ist (meistens) beim Stolperbiken oder allgemein bei langsameren kontrollierten Geschwindigkeiten so.
Wenn es aber an Geschwindigkeitsbereiche geht, wo man nicht mehr auf jedes Hindernis bewusst selbst reagieren kann sondern das Rad zu einem gewissen Teil einfach machen lassen muss, dann ist mehr Federweg aber doch ein gar nicht so unwichtiger Faktor, sowohl bei der Sicherheit als auch bei der Ermüdung. Wann der Bereich erreicht ist hängt auch von der Erfahrung/Fahrtechnik/Athletik des Fahrers ab, ein Anfänger wird bei deutlich geringeren Geschwindigkeiten in den Bereich kommen als ein Profi, aber irgendwann erreicht ihn jeder wenn man nicht vorher bremst.
Das nur der allgemeinen Korrektheit wegen. Ich persönlich bin da sowieso der Meinung, dass es in dem oben angesprochenen Geschwindigkeitsbereich nicht verkehrt ist, wenn einen "fehlender" Federweg ein wenig einbremst, zumindest wenn man auf öffentichen Wegen und nicht im Bikepark unterwegs ist. Sonderlich vernünftig ist das dann eh nicht mehr.


----------



## Aninaj (6. Dezember 2019)

chicken12 schrieb:


> hmmm.... Dann fahre ich wohl einfach nicht gut genug. Ich habe den Unterschied zwischen 120,140 und 160 mm deutlich gespürt. Mir hat das mehr an Federweg Sicherheit gegeben.



Ich behaupte mal das stimmt nur zum Teil. Neben dem "mehr" an Federweg hat sich mit Sicherheit auch der Lenkwinkel geändert (und auch der Rest des Bikes hatte eine andere Geometrie, vermutlich auch ein kürzerer Vorbau bei mehr Federweg). Der Lenkwinkel & die Vorbaulänge haben deutlich mehr Einfluß darauf, wie sicher du dich auf einem Bike fühlst, als die reine Länge des Federwegs.


----------



## Flohmanti (7. Dezember 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich verfolge gerne diesen Thread und finde es schön, von eurer Erfahrung und eurem Fachwissen zu profitieren.

Ich stehe der Entwicklung der Branche zunehmend skeptisch gegenüber. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass zunehmend High-End Produkte an den Mann und die Frau gebracht werden sollen. Ein Enduro von Specialized für 11.000€? Mal abgesehen davon, dass sich das nicht jeder leisten kann, finde ich diese Preisentwicklung äußerst fragwürdig. Und das nicht nur im ethischen Sinne. Immer mehr High Tech, immer mehr Wissenschaft.
Wir als "Normalos" werden niemals das volle Potenzial eines solchen Geschosses ausschöpfen können. Aber früher war das im Tennisverein auch schon so: diejenigen mit der teuersten Ausrüstung konnten am schlechtesten spielen. Abgesehen von Profis und der Jagd nach Millisekunden, glaubt so mancher vielleicht: wenn ich mir ein teures Bike kaufe, dann kann ich vielleicht auch besser, schneller fahren und höher und weiter springen. Und dann pack ich mich aufs Maul und wundere mich. Und dann habe ich vergessen, dass Fitness und Fahrtechnik auch eine gewisse Rolle spielen.
Ich möchte nicht erst 2 Semester Rahmengeometrie studieren und etliche Lenkwinkel sowie die Länge des Reaches vergleichen müssen, bevor ich mir ein neues Bike hole (leider ertappe ich mich dabei, es doch zu tun). Bei mir steht der Kauf eines Fullys noch an, aber das habe ich erstmal vertagt. Bis dahin habe ich weiterhin Spaß mit meinem 27,5er Hardtail von 2016.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (8. Dezember 2019)

Für mich sind 11.000€ ehrlich gesagt etwas, das ich nicht wahrnehme, weil das einfach ne eigene Welt ist. Das ist für mich persönlich in etwa so relevant wie Luxuskarren, nämlich gar nicht.

Die technische Entwicklung schätze ich persönlich sehr, kann aber verstehen, wenn man da irgendwann den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr sieht, speziell in Bezug auf die sogenannten Standards.
Ansonsten, wenn kannst du ja glücklicherweise immer noch auf Probefahrten vertrauen. Das sagt dir ja am ehesten, wo die Reise hingehen soll. Die Geo ist halt praktisch, weil du aus der Ferne schon direkt Räder ausschließen kannst, aber bei mir zum Beispiel war das auch erst ein lebendiger Begriff als ich das Bird schon hatte. Davor waren es halt eine fixe Idee, ein paar Ansatzpunkte und Anregungen und eine Bauchentscheidung, die sich als Volltreffer rausgestellt hat.

Im Großen und Ganzen kannst du dich ja schon gut mit Hilfe des Einsatzzwecks orientieren. Ein XC-Bike wird eine andere Geo haben als ein Enduro, es macht nen Unterschied, ob du lieber bergauf oder bergab fährst, etc., dh je mehr Bikes du dir anschaust, desto mehr werden dir Gemeinsamkeiten auffallen oder eben Unterschiede. Sei es jetzt steiler Sitzwinkel als Bergaufunterstützung oder flacher Lenkwinkel, um sich besser bergab stürzen zu können oder ein Misch aus allem.
Nur Mut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flohmanti (9. Dezember 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Für mich sind 11.000€ ehrlich gesagt etwas, das ich nicht wahrnehme, weil das einfach ne eigene Welt ist. Das ist für mich persönlich in etwa so relevant wie Luxuskarren, nämlich gar nicht.
> 
> Die technische Entwicklung schätze ich persönlich sehr, kann aber verstehen, wenn man da irgendwann den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr sieht, speziell in Bezug auf die sogenannten Standards.
> Ansonsten, wenn kannst du ja glücklicherweise immer noch auf Probefahrten vertrauen. Das sagt dir ja am ehesten, wo die Reise hingehen soll. Die Geo ist halt praktisch, weil du aus der Ferne schon direkt Räder ausschließen kannst, aber bei mir zum Beispiel war das auch erst ein lebendiger Begriff als ich das Bird schon hatte. Davor waren es halt eine fixe Idee, ein paar Ansatzpunkte und Anregungen und eine Bauchentscheidung, die sich als Volltreffer rausgestellt hat.
> ...



Danke, linfer.
Du hast ja recht. Und im übrigen keinen Vogel. 
Es gibt ja auch tolle Entwicklungen, z.B. eine Remote Sattelstütze, die ich nicht habe, aber schon bei Leihbikes in MTB Camps getestet habe. 
Ich frage mich nur, wohin die Reise hingehen soll bei dem ganzen technologischen Fortschritt. Spaß habe ich auch bei der Recherche, aber in den 90ern hatte ich es definitiv einfacher, mir ein Radl auszusuchen. Da gab's für mich lediglich die Frage: nehme ich ein Bike von Giant, Trek oder GT? Welche Lackierung gefällt mir am besten? Mit Starrgabeln und 26er Pneus.


----------



## Votec Tox (9. Dezember 2019)

Die Vielfalt der Produkte gibt es doch überall, schau nur bei Skiern, da habe ich mich einfach auf eine Marke festgelegt, um nicht so tief einsteigen zu müssen. Und ich denke Heute kann man auch ohne großes Wissen ein brauchbares MtB kaufen. Die meisten - auch regelmäßig fahrenden - Biker(innen) beschäftigen sich auch nicht damit - wollen es garnicht - und nutzen ihr Bike einfach.
In unserer mittelalterlichen Damengruppe fahren alle wirklich viel und gut MtB, aber stellen selten die Fahrwerke ein, inzwischen passen sie für die jeweiligen Bedingungen den Reifenluftdruck an, das ist doch schon was. Bei einer Fahrerin kauft der Ehemann ihr regelmäßig ein neues MtB und zwar auf dem Niveau der seinigen Mtbs (also neuste SC oder so) und sie stellt dann fest wie toll daß neue Bike ist. Ist doch auch ok - genauso wie die Geometrienerds hier, die sich einen Rahmen bauen lassen 
Laß Dich nicht beirren durch zuviel Information, ich weiß wie meine Chris King Naben innen ausschauen, kann sie zerlegen, habe mir eine Gabel bauen lassen, kann aber immernoch nicht so genau sagen was Boost ist...


----------



## Martina H. (9. Dezember 2019)

... die Verbreiterung der Achsbreiten auf Vorne 110 und Hinten  148 mm (Steckachse), bzw 141 mm (Schnellspanner) um den grösseren Reifendurchmessern (29er) zu mehr Stabilität/Steifigkeit zu verhelfen  :Besserwissenodus aus:


----------



## Flohmanti (9. Dezember 2019)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Die Vielfalt der Produkte gibt es doch überall, schau nur bei Skiern, da habe ich mich einfach auf eine Marke festgelegt, um nicht so tief einsteigen zu müssen. Und ich denke Heute kann man auch ohne großes Wissen ein brauchbares MtB kaufen. Die meisten - auch regelmäßig fahrenden - Biker(innen) beschäftigen sich auch nicht damit - wollen es garnicht - und nutzen ihr Bike einfach.
> In unserer mittelalterlichen Damengruppe fahren alle wirklich viel und gut MtB, aber stellen selten die Fahrwerke ein, inzwischen passen sie für die jeweiligen Bedingungen den Reifenluftdruck an, das ist doch schon was. Bei einer Fahrerin kauft der Ehemann ihr regelmäßig ein neues MtB und zwar auf dem Niveau der seinigen Mtbs (also neuste SC oder so) und sie stellt dann fest wie toll daß neue Bike ist. Ist doch auch ok - genauso wie die Geometrienerds hier, die sich einen Rahmen bauen lassen
> Laß Dich nicht beirren durch zuviel Information, ich weiß wie meine Chris King Naben innen ausschauen, kann sie zerlegen, habe mir eine Gabel bauen lassen, kann aber immernoch nicht so genau sagen was Boost ist...



Danke für Deine Nachricht, Votec Tox. 

Boost ist übrigens ein Schokoriegel. Schau selbst:


----------



## scylla (9. Dezember 2019)

Also mir gefällt die ganze Auswahl auch, wie @linfer auch schon sagte. So ist einfach für jeden was dabei.
Manche Entwicklungen und Neueinführungen von Standards sehe ich dabei auch kritisch oder finde sie unnütz, wie z.B. das letztens angesprochene 650B. Aber gut, irgendwas muss es ja zu meckern geben. Dafür war in den letzten Jahren auch so viel schönes und nützliches dabei, ausgereifte 1x Antriebe, die vielzitierte Schnippisattelstütze, Federelemente auf mittlerweile unglaublich hohem Niveau, kurze Vorbauten, long-and-slack Geometrien, etc...
Auf die Entscheidung zwischen einem Trek, Giant oder GT Bike kann man sich immer noch beschränken, wenn man das möchte. Selbst Starrgabel, Cantileverbremsen und 26'' kann man heute immer noch kaufen und fahren. Daran hat sich ja im Grunde nichts geändert. Nur dass diejenigen, die es anders möchten, heutzutage noch viel bessere und vielfältigere Möglichkeiten haben, nach Herzenslust den Nerd raus zu lassen, und dass man heute für jede Nische und Geschmack wirklich was passendes finden kann, wo man früher ohne die ganze Auswahl vielleicht einfach durch's Raster gefallen wäre, wenn man einen ungewöhnlichen Geschmack, Ansprüche oder Körperproportionen hatte.

Lass dich von den Möglichkeiten nicht kirre machen. Es sind doch einfach nur Möglichkeiten, man kann sie nutzen wenn man möchte, oder nicht nutzen wenn man nicht möchte. Und es gibt ja nicht nur 11k€ Nobelboliden, sondern auch das ganz normale und normal bepreiste Massenmarkt-Segment. Dazu noch einen sehr gut bestückten Gebrauchtmarkt. Sieh's einfach positiv: heute ist es fast unmöglich, ein wirklich schlechtes Rad zu kaufen. Selbst ein aktuelles Lowbudget-Versenderbike wird sich besser und einfacher fahren lassen als ein Highend-Bike von vor 30 Jahren. Und Probefahrten musste man schon immer machen, um das richtige für sich zu finden. Also teste ein paar, lass dein Bauchgefühl entscheiden, und fahr einfach, so wie man das schon immer gemacht hat


----------



## Flohmanti (9. Dezember 2019)

Danke scylla. Es stimmt schon. Diese Vielfalt birgt auch viele neue Chancen und Möglichkeiten mit sich. Und das auch im postivem Sinne. (Anmerkung der Redaktion: ich glaube, ich komme latent pessimistisch verstimmt rüber, dabei bin ich gar nicht so). 
Ich denke mir, jeder darf und soll sich aus dem riesen Topf was Passendes raussuchen - und sich dabei nicht völlig verrückt machen.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (15. Dezember 2019)

Bin gestern ein Last Coal in Dortmund mal eine komplette Tour gefahren. Tolles Bike.   Letztendlich hat es mir zwar alles zu sehr glattgebügelt, aber war schon nett, gerade bei den aktuellen Bedingungen die Grenzen noch etwas mehr ausloten zu können. Da war sogar der Nobby Nic hinten keine Todeszone.
Leider verpeilt mal aufs Clay zu tauschen, das würde ja dämpfertechnisch eher meinem Aeris entsprechen, aber macht ja nix.

Erkenntnis aber wieder, was Geo ausmacht, weil das Bergabgefühl beim Zero absolut identisch ist, dh maximales Sicherheitsgefühl. Da waren schon mehr Spielerein dabei (Treppen sind nett mit Fully  ) und technischer Uphill bei den rutschigen Bedingungen wäre mit dem Zero natürlich eine ganz andere Nummer gewesen, aber diese Trailtouren würde ich trotzdem weiterhin immer noch liebend gerne damit fahren.
Find ich super. 

Freu mich aber unabhängig davon wie Bolle auf das Fully.


----------



## Flohmanti (15. Dezember 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Bin gestern ein Last Coal in Dortmund mal eine komplette Tour gefahren. Tolles Bike.   Letztendlich hat es mir zwar alles zu sehr glattgebügelt, aber war schon nett, gerade bei den aktuellen Bedingungen die Grenzen noch etwas mehr ausloten zu können. Da war sogar der Nobby Nic hinten keine Todeszone.
> Leider verpeilt mal aufs Clay zu tauschen, das würde ja dämpfertechnisch eher meinem Aeris entsprechen, aber macht ja nix.
> 
> Erkenntnis aber wieder, was Geo ausmacht, weil das Bergabgefühl beim Zero absolut identisch ist, dh maximales Sicherheitsgefühl. Da waren schon mehr Spielerein dabei (Treppen sind nett mit Fully  ) und technischer Uphill bei den rutschigen Bedingungen wäre mit dem Zero natürlich eine ganz andere Nummer gewesen, aber diese Trailtouren würde ich trotzdem weiterhin immer noch liebend gerne damit fahren.
> ...



Hey linfer,
ach cool, ich hatte auch schon mal überlegt nach Dortmund zu fahren und das Clay zu testen. ich glaube, das sind echt gute Bikes, leider gefallen sie mir optisch nicht so gut und bei dem Schriftzug blutet mein kleines Grafikerherz. 
Ich dachte, Du hattest ein Bird oder haste Dir jetzt ein neues Fully bestellt?

Natürlich ist die Geo nicht unwichtig. Hatte mal das Rose Granite Chief als Leihbike in einem MTB Camp und habe mich auf Anhieb total wohl und super sicher auf dem Rad gefühlt. Ich glaube, so sollte sich ein gutes Bike anfühlen.

Treppen und Treppenkassetten jeglichen Ausmaßes fahre ich mit meinem Hardtail. Da merkste aber schon deutlich mehr das Gerumpel und der Körper ist ganz schön gefordert.

Ich warte ab, bis die neuen Modelle rauskommen....

Schönen dritten Advent Euch allen.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (15. Dezember 2019)

Flohmanti schrieb:


> ich glaube, das sind echt gute Bikes, leider gefallen sie mir optisch nicht so gut


Geht mir ähnlich, wobei ich das inzwischen nicht mehr ganz so wild sehe. 

@ Treppen
Eben, mit dem Hardtail ist es eher Arbeit, wobei meine Fox vorne schon gut was weghaut. Mit dem Coal wars schon geil. 

Bezüglich Bikes, ich habe von Bird ein Hardtail und ein Fullyrahmenset, das halt noch aufgebaut werden muss.


----------



## Flohmanti (15. Dezember 2019)

Du bist ja cool, dass Du Dir alles alleine aufbaust.  Das könnte ich nicht.

O ich will auch mal Treppen mit nem Fully fahren, wo die Gabel alles wegbügelt und ich ohne gefühlte Gehirnerschütterung unten ankomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (15. Dezember 2019)

Flohmanti schrieb:


> Du bist ja cool, dass Du Dir alles alleine aufbaust


 Nene, ich lasse aufbauen.


----------



## Aninaj (1. Januar 2020)

Lange gewollt, noch länger geplant, und noch viel länger gewartet. Als der Rahmen dann endlich da war, schnell aufgebaut. Der neue Hobel für 2020 (aktuell noch im Testaufbau):






Jetzt mache ich mir mal Gedanken, was ich da alles schönes dran bauen will.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (1. Januar 2020)

Oh was ist das denn   
Sieht so groß aus, wird doch kein 29er sein?


----------



## Mausoline (1. Januar 2020)

Nee, die blauen Felgen sind doch vom on one  oder

passen aber schon mal gut


----------



## Aninaj (1. Januar 2020)

Das ist weder ein 29er, noch sind die Felgen vom OnOne (die sind am BFe)  Das ist meine eierlegende Wollmilchsau, oder soll es zumindest mal werden. Mal schauen, was ich alles beim designen vergessen/nicht beachtet habe ?

Die LR sind gesetzt, ebenso die Pedale und Griffe. Lenker bleibt vermutlich auch, Vorbau muss ich noch schauen.

Antrieb bin ich noch unentschlossen. Aktuell ist meine alte 3fach Kurbel mit einem mittleren KB verbaut. Ich tendiere aktuell zu 2fach, dann müßte aber fast ne Di2 dran, damit ich links Platz für nen gescheite DropperPost Hebel habe. Frau gönnt sich ja sonst nix...

DropperPost bin ich auch unentschlossen. Wirklich viel brauche ich nicht, aber 150er Verstellweg wiegt kaum mehr als 100 oder 125 und man weiß ja nie. Vielleicht auch die OneUp 180 ... ?

Gibt also noch viel zu planen


----------



## greenhorn-biker (1. Januar 2020)

Aber was ist es denn für ein Rahmen 
Erhelle die Unwissenden


----------



## Aninaj (1. Januar 2020)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Aber was ist es denn für ein Rahmen
> Erhelle die Unwissenden



Ahso... Darf ich vorstellen: V2. Mein erster Maßrahmen. Alu, gebürstet. Lang und flach. Also alles das, was ich im normalen Handel nicht bekommen konnte.  

Die harten Fakten:
eff Oberrohr: 600
Sitzrohr: 410
Sitzwinkel: 75°
Steuerrohr: 110
Lenkwinkel: 69°
Kettenstrebe: 425
Reach: 449
Stack: 562
Überstand: 722
LR: 26"/ 27,5"

?


----------



## Mausoline (1. Januar 2020)

V2    jetzt steh ich aufm Schlauch.


----------



## Aninaj (1. Januar 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> V2    jetzt steh ich aufm Schlauch.



Na V1 war das da:



Aninaj schrieb:


> Ach ihr Lieben... alles nicht so einfach.
> 
> Paket kam heute. Inhalt war in etwa das, was bestellt wurde, aber leider nicht ganz genau. Jetzt muss ich erstmal klären, wie das gehandhabt wird und so lange bleibt alles beim Alten. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (3. Januar 2020)

Gratuliere zum Maßrahmen, ist das ein Mullet mit 27,5 vorn und 26" hinten? Man sieht gar keinen Unterschied... Oder fährst Du wahlweise 27,5 und 26"? Und wer hat Dir den Rahmen geschweißt? Wie Du schon gemerkt hast, sagt uns der Namen V(ersuch) 1 und 2 leider nichts


----------



## Aninaj (6. Januar 2020)

So, jetzt mal ein paar Infos zu dem Rahmen 

Ich habe mir den Rahmen von MiTech bauen lassen. Im Vergleich zu anderen Anbietern für Maßrahmen sind sie vergleichsweise günstig. Das machte die Entscheidung es zu versuchen etwas einfacher 

In der Version I gab es leider einige Mängel (u.a. Schweißverzug an der Bremsaufnahme, die es nicht erlaubte die Bremse zu installieren), so dass ein zweiter Versuch unternommen wurde. Auch Version II war leider nicht "out of the box" einsatzfähig (ebenfalls Probleme mit der Bremsaufnahme). Die konnte ich dann letztlich aber mit spez. Werkzeug beseitigen und das Bike ist nun aufgebaut und einsatzfähig.

Ein bißchen schade finde ich, dass MiTech die Rahmen scheinbar nicht (vollständig) prüft, so wäre in beiden Fällen wohl schon vor Ort aufgefallen, dass die Bremsaufnahme Probleme macht. Das hätte (mir) Zeit und Nerven gespart. Ich habe zum Glück Zugang zu allem möglichen Werkzeug, und kann vieles selber nachbearbeiten. Ansonsten hätte ich den Rahmen nochmal zurückschicken müssen (was probemlos möglich gewesen wäre, ich hatte nur keine Lust mehr auf Paketboten und warten).

Generell fand ich den Prozess der Entwicklung eines Geometriekonzeptes sehr spanndend. Neben der Geo spielen auch die kleinen Details eine Rolle. So hatte ich ursprünglich zwei Falschenhalteraufnahmen konzipiert, die aber mit der Dropperpost nicht funktionierten. Auch die Verlegung der Leitungen ist ja völlig frei. Und es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten, die aber nicht unbedingt alle funktionieren. Da kann man sich echt den Kopf dran zerbrechen. 

Tatsächlich habe ich auch nicht alles bedacht. So konnte ich die Bremse nicht monitieren, die ich für den Testaufbau vorgesehen hatte, da an dieser der Leitungsabgang nicht verstellbar ist. Die Leitung muss aber nach oben abgehen, da die Leitungsführungen am Sitzrohr und am OR designed sind. ?

Der Rahmen ist für 26" optimiert, läßt sich aber auch mit etwas schmaleren 27,5" aufbauen. Daher 26"/27,5". Auf dem Bild ist es der reine 26" Aufbau. Für mich soll das ein Allrounder werden. Den zweiten LRS muss ich noch umbauen, dann kann ich ihn auch mal in dem Rad testen. Der erste Fahreindruck war supi, jetzt kann ich mich nur nicht so richtig entscheiden, was denn nun alles letztlich drangebastelt werden soll. Ich wollte nicht schon alles kaufen, nur um dann festzustellen, dass meine "Wunschgeo" völlig unfahrbar für mich ist 

Na mal schauen.


----------



## scylla (24. Januar 2020)

Ich hab auch mal wieder was gebastelt 











Da zumindest von einer Lady Interesse an dem Rahmen bestand, kann ich ja mal kurz was darüber sagen.

Es ist ein VPace CTrail Rahmen in Größe S, Rahmengewicht 1,1kg. Verarbeitung und Details sind sehr gut.
Einziger Makel: das Sitzrohr ist auf den letzten paar cm nicht perfekt ausgerieben    Wenn man wie ich eine sehr lange Remotestütze im 31,6mm Maß (Revive 185) verbauen möchte, dann muss man sie auf der letzten Rille etwas reinwürgen, geht, aber klemmt recht ordentlich. So wie es ist hab ich ein wenig Bammel, dass mir das auf die Dauer festgammeln könnte (Kontaktkorrosion) trotz einer ordentlichen Fettpackung. Ich werde das äußere Rohr der Stütze daher noch auf 30.9mm umbauen und mit Reduzierhülse fahren, mit dem 0.7mm dünneren Durchmesser klemmt es "untenrum" schon nicht mehr. Bisschen nervig aber lösbar - mit einer Nivo wär's mir gar nicht erst aufgefallen.

Noch ein kleiner Negativpunkt: die Anbringung der hinteren Bremse ist nicht so ideal mit einem Leitungsabgang wie an meinem Hope Bremssattel. Auf dem ersten Bild kann man es erkennen. Die Leitung sollte eigentlich direkt innen an die Kettenstrebe laufen und dort angeclipt werden, funktioniert nur leider mit dem Hope Leitungsabgang nicht, daher hängt sie nach unten und der erste Befestigungspunkt für die Leitung ist nicht benutzbar. Man braucht wohl eine Bremse mit eher horizontalem oder nach oben drehbarem Leitungsabgang, damit wäre das schöner.
Ansonsten sind die Führungen für alle intern geführten Züge schön gemacht, einfach durchschieben, nix fummeln  Die interne Bremsleitungsführung im Unterrohr wollte ich erst mal nicht benutzen, zu viel Aufwand die Leitung zu trennen. Die Kabelbinder am Unterrohr kann man sich also wegdenken.

Reifenfreiheit: ich weiß ja nicht, was für 2.8er Reifen das sein sollen, die in den Hinterbau angeblich reingehen, Slicks vielleicht. Mit einem auf der 30mm breiten Felge 60mm breit bauenden 2.3'' Reifen schaut das eigentlich schon recht passend aus. Bis 64-65mm ( 2.5-2.6'' bei den meisten Herstellern) könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, mit allem breiteren wird's dann aber sehr eng ausgefüllt.

Aufgebaut ist es wie in der Geotabelle "vorgeschlagen" mit auf 130mm getravelter Gabel.
Zum Fahreindruck schreib ich dann nach dem WE was.

btw: um es ein wenig zu verkomplizieren ist das nicht nur ein Test des Vpace-Rahmens, sondern auch gleich ein Test meiner neuen Carbon-Felgen, die letztendlich ins Fully sollen. Alles mögliche aus Carbon hatte ich schon, aber Carbon-Felgen sind Neuland für mich. Erster Eindruck von den Teilen ist durchaus vielversprechend, ändert das Fahrverhalten recht deutlich im Vergleich zu "normalen" eher weichen Alufelgen.


----------



## Flohmanti (24. Januar 2020)

Mir gefällt's! Sieht echt schick aus!


----------



## IndianaWalross (25. Januar 2020)

Fehlt noch n roter Flaschenhalter mittig um das rot abzurunden ?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2020)

...na, ich bin auf die endgültige (ursprünglich geplante) Version gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (25. Januar 2020)

Freue mich auch auf den Erfahrungsbericht - auch zu den Carbonfelgen.
Eine blöde Frage habe ich jedoch: ist das nicht ein Carbonrahmen? Wie verhält es sich mit Kontaktkorrosion zwischen dem Alu der Sattelstütze und Carbon? Gammelt das dann wirklich fest oder gammelt das Alu weg oder passiert nix?


----------



## scylla (25. Januar 2020)

Nach der ersten Tagestour in der Pfalz mit allem dabei von S0-S4 mal wie versprochen ein erster Fahrbericht...

Hmm, kennt ihr das, wenn eigentlich alles zu passen scheint, und dann am Ende garnichts? Ausgewogene, ausbalancierte Geometrie, auf dem Parkplatz schönes Fahrverhalten wendig aber nicht nervös, Hinterrad und Vorderrad geht sehr schön hoch, weite Hinterradversetzer in Slowmotion quasi mühelos 
Sobald der Trail sich etwas mehr neigt oder ansteigt dann ein ganz anderes Bild. Überschlagsgefühle an der kleinsten Pupsstufe, Steil richtig unangenehm, Vorderrad steigt unkontrolliert im Uphill, ist aber gleichzeitig im Downhill ,wenn man mal hochnehmen will, wie festgeklebt am Boden, das Vorderrad stockt gefühlt an jedem hochlaufenden Hindernis und ich habe Mühe es drüber zu schieben, die Tretlagerhöhe treibt mich zum Wahnsinn.  

Der erste Eindruck auf der Feierabendrunde war bereits "hmm, weiß nicht so recht". Heute hat es sich dann bestätigt, so in diesem Aufbau werden wir beiden definitiv nicht warm miteinander, nicht als "ernsthaftes" Enduro-/"do-every-Trail"-Bike. Als CC-Flitzer (so ich denn damit was anfangen könnte) nur für Flowtails müsste ich nochmal neu überlegen, dafür würde es mir evtl taugen - wobei auch auf Flowtrails das BFe mehr spielerischen Spaß vermittelt während das Ctrail sich vielleicht effizienter aber für mich mehr businesslike anfühlt. Es ist eine in sich sehr stimmige Geometrie und ein sehr ausgewogenes Rad, soviel muss ich dem Ctrail bei aller persönlicher Abneigung lassen. Die neutrale Radlastverteilung stimmt perfekt. Die Lenkung ist mühelos und spielerisch.
Aber sobald es in etwas anspruchsvolleres Geläuf geht ist es einfach nicht meine Geometrie, so garnicht. Dabei ist es auf dem Papier garnicht so unglaublich weit von den BFes entfernt, die ich über die Jahre schon gefahren bin und auf denen allen ich mich immer sehr wohlgefühlt habe. Was Kleinigkeiten so ausmachen können... Ich denke aktuell, dass mein Missempfinden primär an einer Kombination von Lenkwinkel/Stack/Vorbaulänge liegen könnte.
Laut kurzer Vermessung im Keller ist der Vorderrad-Aufstandspunkt von meinem aktuellen BFe satte 5,5cm weiter vom Lenker entfernt, trotz kürzerem Gabeloffset am BFe. Das erklärt das Unangenehme im Steilen. Der Lenkwinkel ist 2° steiler. Bei "früheren" BFe Generationen hatte ich schon steilere Lenkwinkel, die dann aber kombiniert mit einer gänzlich anderen Geo (kürzer, höheres Tretlager), da hat es mich nicht so gestört, am CTrail schon. Stack ist innerhalb der Zollstock-Messtoleranz sehr ähnlich statisch, jedoch hat das BFe eine 170mm Gabel, und das CTrail eine 130er, die entsprechend dem geringeren Federweg mit deutlich weniger Sag gefahren werden möchte (ich musste unterwegs auch noch zweimal nachpumpen weil ich zu oft am Ende des Federwegs war), somit wird der Stack am CTrail beim Fahren letztendlich höher. Genauso hat es sich auch angefühlt, die Hände waren für mein Empfinden zu weit oberhalb der Füße, was zu generell wenig Kontrolle am Vorderrad führt weil ich es nicht so gut dynamisch "von oben" be- und entlasten kann. Am BFe ist das auch schon sehr grenzwertig bis teils unangenehm mit der langen Gabel aber am CTrail war die Grenze überschritten. Der Reach ist am CTrail gar 1cm länger als am BFe, durch einen 1,5cm längeren Vorbau wird die Gesamtlänge nochmal etwas länger. Die Länge ansich ist nicht unangenehm, mein Fully ist noch ein wenig länger, und ich bin auch schon noch längere Räder gefahren, ohne dass es unangenehm gewesen wäre. Ich vermute aber, dass die Länge kombiniert mit dem zu hohen Stack die Sache mit dem Vorderrad belasten noch schlechter macht.

Bestätigt mal wieder meine These, dass eine passende Geometrie immer die Summe aller Bausteine ist.

Ganz anders sieht die Sache bei meinem Mann aus, der es auch mal kurz gefahren ist (wir sind ziemlich ähnlich groß, daher geht das ganz gut): er hat das Rad von Anfang an sehr gemocht, was man auch gesehen hat. Seine bevorzugten Geometrien sind normalerweise auch viel steiler und seine bevorzugten Lenkerhöhen sind höher.

Ich glaube, für mich wird das nichts mehr. Längere Gabel könnte ich einbauen um den LW etwas flacher zu machen und das Tretlager hoch zu bekommen. Dann wird aber der Stack noch schlimmer. Kürzeren Vorbau könnte ich einbauen um es weniger lang zu machen wenn der Stack schon so hoch ist, dann wird aber das eh schon nicht so stabile Lenkverhalten sehr nervös 
Für meinen Mann bauen wir es jetzt nochmal mit seinen Lieblingsteilen um, für ihn war die Sache von Anfang an viel interessanter. Bin mal gespannt, wie er es dann beurteilt, dann kommt nochmal Fahreindruck 2.0 aus einer anderen Sicht.

In Summe stellt sich die Sache also aktuell so dar: es ist evtl durchaus ein gutes Mountainbike. Nur nicht für mich 

Erst mal sehe ich das sowieso entspannt. Letztendlich soll es ja auch gar kein Mountainbike werden, sondern ein Gravelbike mit Starrgabel und Dropbar. Auf diese Anforderungen hin hab ich den Rahmen ausgesucht, als (Enduro)-Mountainbike hätte ich ihn sowieso wahrscheinlich eher nicht genommen. War also nur Spielerei und Neugierde, ihn überhaupt als Mountainbike aufzubauen.



Votec Tox schrieb:


> Freue mich auch auf den Erfahrungsbericht - auch zu den Carbonfelgen.
> Eine blöde Frage habe ich jedoch: ist das nicht ein Carbonrahmen? Wie verhält es sich mit Kontaktkorrosion zwischen dem Alu der Sattelstütze und Carbon? Gammelt das dann wirklich fest oder gammelt das Alu weg oder passiert nix?



Eindruck zu den Carbonfelgen kommt dann, sobald ich sie da habe, wo sie letztendlich hin sollen: im Fully. Bislang war da zu viel was gestört hat. Soviel kann ich schon sagen: was ich befürchtet hatte, dass es unangenehm zu steif sein könnte, ist nicht eingetreten, es fährt sich auch im Hardtail durchaus komfortabel.
Kontaktkorrosion ist vor allem bei der Kombi Alu und Carbon immer ein Thema. Es gammelt leider nicht weg, sondern fest, und das so übel, dass es durchaus ein Problem sein kann die Teile wieder zu trennen. Das Alu ist dabei die Opferanode weil es "unedler" ist, deswegen kann es bei Carbon und Alu besonders schnell gehen, und zu allem Übel ist Aluoxid nicht bröslig sondern fest und hat ein größeres Volumen als Aluminium (ohne Oxid). Wir mussten mal aus einem alten Carbonrahmen meines Mannes eine Alustütze rausägen, und die in einzelne Bahnen gesägten Teile der Stütze dann noch mit einem Schraubenzieher mit Gewalt vom Rahmen abhebeln, weil es mit keinem anderen vorstellbaren Mittel mehr rauszubekommen war. Deswegen ist da Vorsicht durchaus angeraten, umso mehr wenn die Eloxalbeschichtung des Aluteils bereits etwas gelitten hat. Und vor allem bei Remotestützen, die man praktisch nie bewegt. Mindestens eine ordentliche Fettpackung dazwischen geben, am besten auch regelmäßig mal rausnehmen, alles säubern und neu einfetten.


----------



## Flohmanti (25. Januar 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> Nach der ersten Tagestour in der Pfalz mit allem dabei von S0-S4 mal wie versprochen ein erster Fahrbericht...
> 
> Hmm, kennt ihr das, wenn eigentlich alles zu passen scheint, und dann am Ende garnichts? Ausgewogene, ausbalancierte Geometrie, auf dem Parkplatz schönes Fahrverhalten wendig aber nicht nervös, Hinterrad und Vorderrad geht sehr schön hoch, weite Hinterradversetzer in Slowmotion quasi mühelos
> Sobald der Trail sich etwas mehr neigt oder ansteigt dann ein ganz anderes Bild. Überschlagsgefühle an der kleinsten Pupsstufe, Steil richtig unangenehm, Vorderrad steigt unkontrolliert im Uphill, ist aber gleichzeitig im Downhill ,wenn man mal hochnehmen will, wie festgeklebt am Boden, das Vorderrad stockt gefühlt an jedem hochlaufenden Hindernis und ich habe Mühe es drüber zu schieben, die Tretlagerhöhe treibt mich zum Wahnsinn.
> ...


Danke für Deinen ausführlichen (Fahr-)Bericht. Und schade, dass das Bike vom Fahrverhalten nicht so "Deins" ist.
Ich finde es erstaunlich, dass Du da mit so viel Messwerten rangehst. Ich schaue bei Bikes eher immer so nach dem Reach und höre da irgendwie darauf, ob sich das Bike für mich während des Fahrens gut und stimmig anfühlt.  Da habe ich dann schon mal nen kürzeren Vorbau montiert und das Bike fährt sich gut. Im Uphill neigt sich das Vorderrad nach oben, hier muss ich mehr Druck aufbauen, was aber geht und für mich kein Problem darstellt.
Danke für den Hinweis bezüglich der Materialkombo Carbon/Alu. Habe in meinem Carbon HT eine normale Alustütze verbaut und ordentlich Carbonpaste an der Kontaktstelle draufgeschmiert. Dass der Bereich öfters gesäubert und nachgefettet werden sollte, ist mir neu.


----------



## die tina (26. Januar 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> Erst mal sehe ich das sowieso entspannt. Letztendlich soll es ja auch gar kein Mountainbike werden, sondern ein Gravelbike mit Starrgabel und Dropbar.


Dann bin ich mal neugierig, wie es sich dann fährt, also ob die Geometrie dafür besser passt.

Noch ne Frage, was fährst Du für ein Fully? Ich kannte bisher nur das BFe...


----------



## scylla (26. Januar 2020)

Flohmanti schrieb:


> Ich finde es erstaunlich, dass Du da mit so viel Messwerten rangehst. Ich schaue bei Bikes eher immer so nach dem Reach und höre da irgendwie darauf, ob sich das Bike für mich während des Fahrens gut und stimmig anfühlt.  Da habe ich dann schon mal nen kürzeren Vorbau montiert und das Bike fährt sich gut. Im Uphill neigt sich das Vorderrad nach oben, hier muss ich mehr Druck aufbauen, was aber geht und für mich kein Problem darstellt.
> ...
> Habe in meinem Carbon HT eine normale Alustütze verbaut und ordentlich Carbonpaste an der Kontaktstelle draufgeschmiert. Dass der Bereich öfters gesäubert und nachgefettet werden sollte, ist mir neu.



Gemessen hab ich auch erst hinterher, nachdem ich den ganzen Tag beim Fahren rätsel geraten habe, was das denn ist, was so stört. Hab dann direkt als wir daheim waren mal die Räder nebeneinander gestellt und mit Meterstab und Wasserwaage traktiert um der Sache mit ein paar Zahlen näher zu kommen. Irgendwie rätsel ich immer noch etwas  ?‍♀️

Mit dem Vorbau hatte ich bereits im Vorfeld etwas gespielt. Der zuerst montierte 35mm Vorbau ist direkt runtergeflogen nach der ersten Proberunde vorm Haus, kam mir zu nervös vor. Da ich mittlerweile an allen Bergab-Rädern kurzes Gabeloffset und flachen LW habe, bin ich eher das sehr stabile Lenkverhalten gewohnt, der lange Gabeloffset, steilere LW und dann noch kurze Vorbau war da viel zu viel Gegensatz. Dann mit dem 50mm Vorbau den Lenker erst mal eher hoch gesetzt (wie auf den Fotos oben), kam aber dann nach der ersten Abendrunde auch direkt auf Anschlag runter.

Carbonpaste kann unter Umständen sogar zu Problemen führen, wenn die Bauteile öfter aneinanderreiben (man z.b. öfter mal die Stütze doch verstellt). Die groben Reibpartikel da drin können die Beschichtung beschädigen. Bikeyoke warnt z.B. explizit vor der Verwendung von Pasten mit Reibpartikeln, eben wegen diesem Problem. Die empfehlen sogar reines Fett, nicht mal normale Montagepaste.



die tina schrieb:


> Dann bin ich mal neugierig, wie es sich dann fährt, also ob die Geometrie dafür besser passt.
> 
> Noch ne Frage, was fährst Du für ein Fully? Ich kannte bisher nur das BFe...



Sagen wir mal so: wenn die Geo als abfahrtsorientiertes Endurobike perfekt gepasst hätte, hätte ich mir um die Verwendung als Gravel mehr Sorgen gemacht ?

Ein Last Clay


----------



## lucie (26. Januar 2020)

@scylla Ich habe jetzt nicht so richtig verstanden, warum Du mit dem Bike so haderst? Eigentlich sollte doch auch noch ein Dropbar daran verbaut werden.
Warum prüfst Du es dann mit dem aktuellen Aufbau auf Herz und Nieren im Gelände bis S4 wenn doch der eigentliche Einsatzzweck, den Du auch in dem anderen Fred beschrieben hast, ein ganz anderer sein sollte?

Nur so mal so ein nettes Beispiel, ohne theoretischen Geofirlefanz, nur einfach reines selbst erfahrenes Fahrgefühl:
Cotic BFe 2017 mit quasi 552mm Einbauhöhe


in der Ebene ganz akzeptabel
leichtere Anstiege ganz ok, selbst das Lupfen des VR über Wurzeln beim Bergaufpedalieren ohne größere Kraft möglich, einfach Körpergewicht leicht nach hinten verlagern - perfekt
steilere kurze Anstiege waren ein Grauen - recht flacher SW (der mir, wie Du ja weißt, von Beginn an nicht so recht gepasst hatte) und flacher LW eben, wenig Kontrolle über das VR
die Gabel mit 542er Einbauhöhe hat die Eigenschaften natürlich nur marginal verändert, also wieder zurück auf die 552er
bin dann so das letzte Jahr über gefahren, habe mich damit arrangiert und es passte immer besser - schätze mal es war auch Gewöhnungseffekt dabei

Jetzt habe ich eine Gabel mit 532mm Einbauhöhe verbaut - komplett anderes Fahrgefühl!

Komme natürlich bei gleicher Sitzposition (ohne wie bei 552 extrem weit vor in Richtung Sattelnase rutschen zu müssen) die selben steilen Anstiege wesentlich entspannter hoch. SW und KW sind steiler.
Jetzt aber wieder für mich der Nachteil:
man hämmert im Bergaufmodus das VR mit dieser Geo und der damit veränderten Sitzposition gegen jedes kleine Hindernis und man muss sich schon weit nach hinten werfen, um das VR darüber "lupfen" zu können.
Wow, was 2cm an der Einbauhöhe so am Fahrverhalten des selben Rahmens verändern können!

Eben dieses Verhalten hatte mich damals beim Lapierre aber darauf gebracht, eine längere Gabel zu verbauen. Danach war für mich eigentlich alles perfekt. Deshalb steht es, auch wenn es aktuell als komplett starrer Bock verwendet wird, immer noch im Stall.

Die Geo des Lapierre mit der 552er Gabel wäre für mich aus heutiger Sicht die Geo, die ich für einen Customrahmen abgreifen würde.


----------



## scylla (26. Januar 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> @scylla Ich habe jetzt nicht so richtig verstanden, warum Du mit dem Bike so haderst? Eigentlich sollte doch auch noch ein Dropbar daran verbaut werden.
> Warum prüfst Du es dann mit dem aktuellen Aufbau auf Herz und Nieren im Gelände bis S4 wenn doch der eigentliche Einsatzzweck, den Du auch in dem anderen Fred beschrieben hast, ein ganz anderer sein sollte?



Hmmm, Fahreindruck? Neugierde?
Hat doch nichts mit Hadern zu tun, ich schrubtete doch bereits, dass ich das ganz entspannt sehe. Am Eindruck ändert das aber nichts, und auch nichts an der wissenschaftlichen Neugierde, dem Grund auf die Schliche zu kommen. Jede Erfahrung macht einen sicher nicht dümmer, und ich finde es immer hilfreich, nicht nur ein Bauchgefühl zu registrieren und abzuhaken, sondern auch zu verstehen.



lucie schrieb:


> ohne theoretischen Geofirlefanz



Letztendlich ist eine Geometrie nichts anderes als ein mathematisches Konstrukt, wenn ich also Geometrietabellen besser lesen und für mich selbst einordnen können möchte, dann muss ich schlicht und einfach Zahlen mit meinen Vorlieben und Empfindungen zusammen bringen können. Ein Fail ist dabei letztendlich genauso hilfreich wie ein Volltreffer, und alles dazwischen ebenfalls. Zumindest, sofern man es analysiert und versteht, ansonsten ist es halt einfach nur ein wahlloses "Gefühl" ohne Relevanz oder Aussagekraft. Natürlich ersetzt kein Geotabelle-Lesen jemals einen realen Fahreindruck, aber es im Vorfeld ein wenig abschätzen zu können hilft durchaus sehr, die Sache abkürzen zu können. Und wenn man auf einen Custom-Bau schielt, fällt gar der Fahreindruck im Vorfeld weg, da muss man sich bestmöglich darauf verlassen, die Zahlen einschätzen zu können.

Wenn du den Firlefanz so albern findest, dann lies doch einfach drüber weg.


----------



## lucie (26. Januar 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> Hmmm, Fahreindruck? Neugierde?
> Hat doch nichts mit Hadern zu tun, ich schrubtete doch bereits, dass ich das ganz entspannt sehe. Am Eindruck ändert das aber nichts, und auch nichts an der wissenschaftlichen Neugierde, dem Grund auf die Schliche zu kommen. Jede Erfahrung macht einen sicher nicht dümmer, und ich finde es immer hilfreich, nicht nur ein Bauchgefühl zu registrieren und abzuhaken, sondern auch zu verstehen.
> 
> 
> ...



Schlecht geschlafen?

Es war einfach wirkliches Interesse, warum Du das Bike in Deinem "gewohnten Bereich" ausführst und dich wunderst, dass es sich mit 130mm FW??? sooo anders als das Cotic mit annähernd gleicher Geo fährt/anfühlt.

Mit Firlefanz war nicht gemeint, dass mich die Daten selbst absolut nicht interessieren, sondern ich wollte die ganzen, genauen Daten einfach nicht noch einmal wiedergeben, da sie ja hier schon mehrfach von Dir angebracht wurden und ein großer Teil hier mit den Daten vielleicht auch (noch) nicht so viel anzufangen weiß.


Wenn Du wüsstest, wie oft ich Geodaten der verschiedensten Rahmen heranziehe und mit gefahrenen Rahmen vergleiche, um, ebenso wie Du, die Gründe herauszufinden, warum sich bei welcher Geo das Bike so eben so verhält wie es sich verhält...
Und ich bin mit Sicherheit auch nicht nicht experimentierfreudig. 

Einfach mal nicht immer so viel fehlinterpretieren und in Allem ein "Angriff" aus Geschrubseltem lesen.

Als Angriff war mein Post auch ganz sicher nicht gemeint!!!


----------



## scylla (26. Januar 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Schlecht geschlafen?
> 
> Es war einfach wirkliches Interesse, warum Du das Bike in Deinem "gewohnten Bereich" ausführst und dich wunderst, dass es sich mit 130mm FW??? sooo anders als das Cotic mit annähernd gleicher Geo fährt/anfühlt.



Danke der Nachfrage, sehr gut sogar. Und selbst?  

Ich glaube es bereits oben geschrieben zu haben: jeder Einzelaspekt der Geometrie ist in der Papierform für sich gesehen gar nicht so ungewöhnlich oder verkehrt. Die meisten Sachen von der Tour gestern bin ich bereits mit steilerem Lenkwinkel, mit kürzerem oder längerem Reach, mit kürzerem oder längerem Vorbau, mit dickeren oder dünneren Reifen, sogar mit Starrgabel gefahren, aber selten hat es sich so komplett verkehrt angefühlt. Genau deswegen finde ich es so spannend rauszufinden, was das Problem hier ist, eben weil ich auf dem Papier und auch auf dem Parkpatz es für garnicht so verkehrt gehalten hätte. Ich seh's als Chance mehr über die Zusammenhänge der einzelnen Geometriedaten zu lernen. Der Federweg ist (wie auch Lenkwinkel, Reach, etc für sich allein gesehen) mit Sicherheit überhaupt nicht das Problem.

Meine Referenz-Geometrie für Hardtail ist das BFe, genauer gesagt sogar diverse Generationen davon, die teils sehr unterschiedlich waren aber alle für sich gepasst haben. In die Referenz-Geo kann ich dann auch die unterschiedlichsten Gabellängen/Federwege einbauen, oder unterschiedliche Vorbaulängen oder Lenkerhöhen. Mit Änderung der Anbauteile passt es dann manchmal mehr, manchmal weniger, aber es fällt mir immer recht leicht den Störfaktor auszumachen, und vor allem ist es immer irgendwie noch vernünftig fahrbar für mich, selbst wenn ein Anbauteil nicht so ideal abgestimmt ist, ist das Fahrgefühl nie komplett und durchgängig im Eimer. Ganz anders jetzt eben hier.


----------



## Flohmanti (26. Januar 2020)

Carbonpaste kann unter Umständen sogar zu Problemen führen, wenn die Bauteile öfter aneinanderreiben (man z.b. öfter mal die Stütze doch verstellt). Die groben Reibpartikel da drin können die Beschichtung beschädigen. Bikeyoke warnt z.B. explizit vor der Verwendung von Pasten mit Reibpartikeln, eben wegen diesem Problem. Die empfehlen sogar reines Fett, nicht mal normale Montagepaste.




 Vielen lieben Dank für den Hinweis! Da wollte ich meinem Hobel etwas Gutes tun und dann - ähem.....
Man lernt nie aus und ich immer dazu.

Liede Ladies,
bitte keinen Streit zu so früher Stund an einem sonnigen Sonntag.
Ich kann beide Seiten verstehen. Scylla, Du kennst Dich mega gut aus und es ist verständlich, dass Du mehr Messwerte und Geodaten heranziehst, als so manch andere hier. Lucie wollte Dich sicherlich nicht angreifen. Also bitte Friedenspfeife rauchen zuammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (26. Januar 2020)

... die Beiden vertragen sich schon - sind halt Beide auf hohem Niveau unterwegs 

@scylla 

Du hast ja die Geozahlen zur Hand (ich müsste sie mir jetzt erst zusammensuchen) - könntest Du sie hier mal gegenüberstellen? Würde mich mal interessieren, woraus diese (scheinbar grossen) Unterschiede resultieren...


----------



## scylla (26. Januar 2020)

Klar, kein Problem.

Links BFe Gen 5 @170mm Gabel mit 37mm Offset
Rechts CTrail @130mm Gabel mit 42mm Offset

Alles statisch ohne Sag, Messung +- Meterstab/Wasserwaage/Handyapptoleranz (also eher grob, passt aber pi mal Daumen mit den umgerechneten Geotabellen überein)

Lenkwinkel: 63° <> 65°
Headtube incl Steuersatz: 122mm <> 114mm
BB-Drop: -14mm <> -40mm
Stack: 595mm <> 600mm
Reach: 400mm <> 410mm

Noch ein paar Geotabellen findest du hier:

BFe Gen 5 
	

	




						the Product of COTIC cycles : BFe 2017
					

The BFe steel hardtail



					www.cotic.co.uk
				




BFe Gen 4 
	

	




						the Product of COTIC cycles : BFe 275
					

The BFe 27.5 ( 650b ) hardtail



					www.cotic.co.uk
				




BFe Gen 3 
	

	




						the Product of COTIC cycles : BFe, very very tough steel hardtail
					

A VERY, VERY TOUGH THING INDEED FROM COTIC



					www.cotic.co.uk
				




Vpace Ctrail 
	

	







						CTrail Plus Trailbike Carbonrahmen
					

Eleganter Plus Trailbike Carbonrahmen mit unter 1200 Gramm. Voll integrierte Zugführung von Bremsen,Schaltung und Dropper-Stütze im Unterrohr. Reifenfreiheit bis 2.8 Zoll, BSA Innenlager und Boost Achsen.




					www.vpace.de


----------



## Martina H. (26. Januar 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> Dabei ist es auf dem Papier garnicht so unglaublich weit von den BFes entfernt,


... also ich finde scbon, dass die Beiden im Vergleich auf dem Papier sehr weit auseinanderliegen und das erklärt dann (meiner Meinung nach) die Unterschiede die Du beim Fahren merkst.




scylla schrieb:


> da hat es mich nicht so gestört, am CTrail schon.



Ich denke, das hängt auch schon damit zusammen, dass Du Dich fahrtechnisch auch weiterentwickelt und damit speziellere Anforderungen an Dein "Arbeitsgerät" hast. Da stören dann schon "Kleinigkeiten".



scylla schrieb:


> die Hände waren für mein Empfinden zu weit oberhalb der Füße



Jupp, und damit andern sich alle Winkel, die Du stehend im Bike hast und gewohnt bist und Du Dich auch verlassen kannst.



scylla schrieb:


> Bestätigt mal wieder meine These, dass eine passende Geometrie immer die Summe aller Bausteine ist.



Doppeldaumen und +1

Aber das VPace sollt ja nun auch nicht das Cotic ersetzen  - ich bin mal gespannt auf Deine Erfahrung mit dem ursprünglich gedachten Aufbau und Einsatzbereich (auch wenn ein DropbarBike für mich nicht in Frage kommt) 

(Btw. : die Geodaten auf der VPace Seite sind ja mal echt marginal, bzw. unterirdisch und irreführend. Mal abgesehen davon, dass Daten fehlen, ist die Angabe der Gabeleinbaulänge auch irritierend: 27.5 Gabel mit 140mm wären eine Einbauhöhe von 532 (Rock Shox), nicht 522. Die 522 entsprechen dann aber wiederum der angebenen 130mm Gabel auf der Alpkit/Sonder Seite)


----------



## lucie (26. Januar 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> Der Federweg ist (wie auch Lenkwinkel, Reach, etc für sich allein gesehen) mit Sicherheit überhaupt nicht das Problem.



War auch nicht meine Aussage.  Die 130er hat natürlich, bezogen auf die Einbauhöhe und des Offsets! und egal, ob dann die Werte mit Sag oder ohne gemessen werden, Einfluss auf verschiedene Parameter:
- LW, SW, Tretlagerhöhe, Stack Reach, Oberrohrlänge, Radstand, Front-Center...

Daher schrieb ich ja auch, dass ich es beim Lapierre wie auch beim BFe 5th gen erstaunlich fand, wie sich 2cm Unterschied bei der Einbauhöhe auf die Fahreigenschaften des Bikes auswirken können.

Die Körperhebel/-winkel und Fahrerposition auf und im Bike, auch mit Rucksack auf dem Buckel, ändern sich offensichtlich auch recht "gravierend", so dass es eben dazu kommt, dass bei den eigenen (manchmal schon recht eingefahrenen Vorlieben und Fahrtechniken) bestimmte Geoänderungen einfach nicht passen.

Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass bei dem fast gleichen Stack beider Aufbauten und dem doch ziemlich tiefen Tretlager bzw. BB-Drop beim VPace ein komplett anderes, komisches Gefühl aufkommt.

Mir würde das VPace so wahrscheinlich auch nicht taugen, mit einer Einbauhöhe von 542mm/552mm evtl. schon.
Dann wäre für mich aber der Stack voll daneben. Irgendwas ist eben immer. 

Ich denke, man darf die Geoänderungen am Rahmen auch nie getrennt von der Änderung der Position des Fahrers und der daraus resulierenden Schwerpunktverlagerung im Bike betrachten. Man könnte das dann vielleicht auch als veränderte Geo des Fahrers bezeichnen, die sich ja dann ebenfall auf das Fahrverhalten auswirkt.
Aber genau das macht die Betrachtung und den Vergleich zwischen unterschiedlichen Aufbauten und Körperstaturen immer schwieriger. Dem einen taugt's, dem anderen eben nicht. 

Leider kommt man dann nicht ums Probieren herum, und ich finde ja Deine Experimentierfreudigkeit und die Informationen darüber auch sehr hilfreich und nützlich.

Allerdings habe ich den Rahmen aber immer in dem Kontext gesehen, dass Du ihn ja gar nicht im "Endurobereich" sondern auf geländelastigen Graveltouren und mit Dropbar ausführen wolltest und war schlicht irritiert, warum Du dich bei den doch differierenden Geodaten des BFe 5th gen gegenüber dem VPace so gewundert hast, dass es im Gelände so gar nicht für Dich passt.

Auf die Gravelversion bin ich sehr gespannt und drücke die Daumen, dass das eigentlich angestrebte Projekt positiv für Dich ausfällt.


----------



## scylla (26. Januar 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... also ich finde scbon, dass die Beiden im Vergleich auf dem Papier sehr weit auseinanderliegen und das erklärt dann (meiner Meinung nach) die Unterschiede die Du beim Fahren merkst.



Das BFe Gen5 und das CTrail im jeweiligen Aufbau als Gesamtpaket unterscheiden sich recht deutlich vor allem im Lenkwinkel. Würde man aber mal davon ausgehen, dem CTrail und dem BFe jeweils eine 150er Gabel zu verpassen, dann kämen sie sich schon wieder deutich näher in manchen Maßen, Reach und Lenkwinkel sollten dann ziemlich gleich sein. Nur die Tretlagerhöhe wird immer noch deutlich unterschiedlich sein, im Stack werden sie sich sogar weiter voneinander entfernen. Ich werde spaßeshalber mal die 130er Gabel in eins der BFes verpflanzen und vergleichen (das zweite BFe hat sowieso eine 150er Gabel), und anschließend wird das CTrail auf 150mm hochgebockt (so hat Ray es sich sowieso gewünscht), dann fahre ich das auch nochmal. So dürfte sich letztendlich ziemlich gut rausfinden lassen, ob ich mit meiner Vermutung Recht habe, dass der Stack hier der springende Punkt ist, oder ob es doch was anderes ist.




Martina H. schrieb:


> Ich denke, das hängt auch schon damit zusammen, dass Du Dich fahrtechnisch auch weiterentwickelt und damit speziellere Anforderungen an Dein "Arbeitsgerät" hast. Da stören dann schon "Kleinigkeiten".



Nein, denke nicht, dass das ein Grund ist. Eher merke ich, dass ich toleranter werde gegenüber "Nicklichkeiten" die mir nicht passen, je mehr ich mich weiter entwickle. Was wir gestern gefahren sind, waren sowieso jahrelang bekannte Trails, die ich schon mit allen Rädern mal durchgespielt habe, keine wilden neuen Sachen. Trotzdem hatte ich mit dem CTrail so ein massives Störgefühl, dass ich teils schon in der Einfahrt zu ganz normalen bekannten Stellen, die mir normalerweise überhaupt kein Kopfzerbrechen machen,  Schiss hatte wie ein Anfänger. 




Martina H. schrieb:


> Jupp, und damit andern sich alle Winkel, die Du stehend im Bike hast und gewohnt bist und Du Dich auch verlassen kannst.



Sehr gute Zusammenfassung, genau das ist auch meine aktuelle These


----------



## Martina H. (26. Januar 2020)

...zum Federweg hatte ja @lucie  schon was geschrieben




lucie schrieb:


> Mir würde das VPace so wahrscheinlich auch nicht taugen, mit einer Einbauhöhe von 542mm/552mm evtl. schon.
> Dann wäre für mich aber der Stack voll danneben. Irgendwas ist eben immer.







scylla schrieb:


> Schiss hatte wie ein Anfänger.



also DAS ...















kommt mir bekannt vor


----------



## scylla (26. Januar 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass bei dem fast gleichen Stack beider Aufbauten und dem doch ziemlich tiefen Tretlager bzw. BB-Drop beim VPace ein komplett anderes, komisches Gefühl aufkommt.
> 
> Mir würde das VPace so wahrscheinlich auch nicht taugen, mit einer Einbauhöhe von 542mm/552mm evtl. schon.
> Dann wäre für mich aber der Stack voll danneben. Irgendwas ist eben immer.



Exactly, so stellt es sich für mich derzeit auch dar. Experiment läuft weiter, wir werden ja sehen 



lucie schrieb:


> Ich denke, man darf die Geoänderungen am Rahmen auch nie getrennt von der Änderung der Position des Fahrers und der daraus resulierenden Schwerpunktverlagerung im Bike betrachten. Man könnte das dann vielleicht auch als veränderte Geo des Fahrers bezeichnen, die sich ja dann ebenfall auf das Fahrverhalten auswirkt.
> Aber genau das macht die Betrachtung und den Vergleich zwischen unterschiedlichen Aufbauten und Körperstaturen immer schwieriger. Dem einen taugt's, dem anderen eben nicht.



Das ist ein Punkt, der mich eher irritiert. In der neutralen Position (heavy feet, light hands) passt die Radlastverteilung nämlich recht gut. Also ich muss keine Verrenkungen machen um irgendwo Druck drauf zu bekommen. Normalerweise nehme ich das als Schlüsselkriterium für ein gut passendes Rad. Nur hier hat sich herausgestellt, dass es neutral zwar passt, aber ich dennoch ziemliche Schwierigkeiten in der dynamischen Situation habe. Also aktives/dynamisches Be- und Entlasten. Der Fall, dass es neutral zwar passt aber dynamisch überhaupt garnicht, ist mir zumindest neu. Ray hatte hingegen weder in der einen noch in der anderen Situation Probleme, für ihn passt's sowohl neutral als auch dynamisch.



lucie schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich den Rahmen aber immer in dem Kontext gesehen, dass Du ihn ja gar nicht im "Endurobereich" sondern auf geländelastigen Graveltouren und mit Dropbar ausführen wolltest und war schlicht irritiert, warum Du dich bei den doch differierenden Geodaten des BFe 5th gen gegenüber dem VPace so gewundert hast, dass es im Gelände so gar nicht für Dich passt.



Das stimmt, dass ich es mir als Endurobike nicht rausgesucht hätte.  Überrascht war ich aber trotzdem, dass es so sehr im off ist. Mit Kleinigkeiten hatte ich gerechnet.
Als Trailflitzer hätte ich es mir aber vielleicht sehr wohl ausgesucht. Irgendwie war auch ein Hintergedanke an dem Gravelprojekt  "falls es nicht als Gravel taugt, dann wird's halt ein Trailbike". Ehrlich gesagt hatte ich erwartet, dass es sich durch die "spritzigere" Geometrie (->Lenkwinkel) und das leichtere Gesamtpaket auf flowigen Trails mehr Spaß machen müsste als das BFe. Aber selbst das war nicht der Fall, wo ich mit dem BFe an jeder Kante abziehen kann war das CTrail total spaßbefreit am Boden festgetackert. Wo das BFe spritzig ums Eck zu schleudern ist, hat es sich mit dem CTrail wie mühsame Arbeit angefühlt. Einzig Umsetzen im Flachen geht "besser". Das hat mir irgendwie vollkommen den Rest gegeben, das hatte ich so wirklich nicht auf dem Schirm 



lucie schrieb:


> Auf die Gravelversion bin ich sehr gespannt und drücke die Daumen, dass das eigentlich angestrebte Projekt positiv für Dich ausfällt.



Danke 
Wenn nicht, hat Ray ein neues Rad. Irgendwas schönes wird also sowieso draus werden, egal wie


----------



## lucie (26. Januar 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> So dürfte sich letztendlich ziemlich gut rausfinden lassen, ob ich mit meiner Vermutung Recht habe, dass der Stack hier der springende Punkt ist, oder ob es doch was anderes ist.





lucie schrieb:


> Mir würde das VPace so wahrscheinlich auch nicht taugen, mit einer Einbauhöhe von 542mm/552mm evtl. schon.
> Dann wäre für mich aber der Stack voll daneben. Irgendwas ist eben immer.



Ich tippe auf den dann recht hohen Stack, bin gespannt.


----------



## Martina H. (26. Januar 2020)

... vergesst nicht den kürzeren Reach (wird ja dann mit der längeren Gabel nochmal kürzer)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (26. Januar 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> Aber selbst das war nicht der Fall, wo ich mit dem BFe an jeder Kante abziehen kann war das CTrail total spaßbefreit am Boden festgetackert. Wo das BFe spritzig ums Eck zu schleudern ist, hat es sich mit dem CTrail wie mühsame Arbeit angefühlt.



Diesen Effekt habe ich jetzt mit dem BFe bei einer Einbauhöhe von 532. In einem Steinbruch auf dem Hometrail gibt es eine Kante an einem rel. kurzem Hang, der rel. steil abfällt (Kante ist denke mal so ca. 50cm hoch)
Mit der 552er Einbauhöhe und dem 51er Gabeloffset konnte ich richtig schön abziehen - Hang runterrollen und das Vorderrad schön über die Kante von mir wegschieben und dann dezent auf dem HR landen --> längerer Radstand, LW flacher.

Mit der aktuellen Einbauhöhe stand ich im Trackstand oben am Hang und musste mir gut zureden, dass das auch gut gehen wird. Hatte Bedenken, da der steilere LW und der etwas kürzere Radstand an dieser Stelle nicht so gut funktionieren könnten. Also wie gewohnt runterrollen lassen, aber das VR ließ sich eben nicht so entspannt von mir wegschieben. Hat zwar trotzdem funktioniert, aber mir war schon etwas mulmiger als sonst, da das VR eben auch am Boden kleben blieb und ich einen viel stärkeren Impuls als gewohnt setzen musste.

Da der Stack durch die geringere Einbauhöhe betragsmäßig nach unten gewandert ist, ich aber meine gewohnte Lenkerhöhe beibehalten wollte, musste ich aktuell einen 1cm Spacer über den Vorbau setzen (bei 552mm saß der Vorbau direkt auf dem Steuersatz. Jetzt fahre ich erst einmal so und teste den etwas steileren Sitz- und Lenkwinkel, denke aber, dass ich wahrscheinlich zum "alten" Setup zurückkehren werde oder es dann doch noch mit dem 2020er BFe probiere.

Bin da eben immer noch in der Findungsphase, welche Geo mir am BFe am besten für die meisten Situationen taugt.
Eine eierlegende Wollmilchwildsau gibt es für mich persönlich nicht, dafür bin ich mit meinen Ansprüchen einfach zu sprunghaft. Deshalb käme ein teures Experiment mit einem Customrahmen für mich vorerst nicht in Frage.


----------



## scylla (26. Januar 2020)

Hab mal wieder mit dem Georechner rumgespielt 

Links BFe von 170 auf 150mm runtergesetzt. Rechts CTrail von 130 auf 150mm hochgesetzt.
Die Winkel nähern sich definitiv ziemlich an, BB-Höhe wird am CTrail zumindest "etwas weniger schlimm".
Aber der Stack   die Wette geh ich mit, das wird nix. Probiert wird trotzdem


----------



## Martina H. (26. Januar 2020)

... es bleibt spannend - sollte sich bei @rayc ein HabenWillReflex einstellen - das Sonder gibt es momentan für 500 £


----------



## lucie (26. Januar 2020)

...oder ich sattel um:









						halbes bike ? ... doppelter spass !?
					

;-D ... Begegnung der etwas anderen Art auf den Home-Trails ...




					fotos.mtb-news.de
				




Geoprobleme, hä, was ist das?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (31. Januar 2020)

Für Freunde der kurzen Sitzrohre und kleinen Laufräder 









						Aether 7 | Bird MTB // Born in Swinley, Built in the UK.
					

Æther 7 is our freshest trail bike for maximising fun on the trails. We combined modern aggressive enduro geometry with “just enough” suspension to keep you connected with the trail. It’s a different kind of trail bike, designed to shred trail centre and man made bike-park style trails on which...




					www.bird.bike


----------



## Flohmanti (1. Februar 2020)

Raw sieht cool aus! Und das Blau auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flohmanti (1. Februar 2020)

Liebe Ladies,

gestern war *NEW BIKE DAY*.
Ich habe das ROSE Granite Chief geliefert bekommen und bin heute nur mal ne kleine Runde damit gefahren. Das macht Spaß! Das schluckfreudige Fahrwerk mit 150mm Pike bügelt Treppen dermaßen glatt - da muss ich einfach nur gut aussehen.  
Den Rest erledigt das Rad schon von selbst. Nach dem ganzen HT Gefahre fühlt sich das Fully wie ein Sofa an.
Ich freu mich so!!! ?


----------



## scylla (1. Februar 2020)

Viel Spaß mit dem Neuen


----------



## Votec Tox (1. Februar 2020)

Gratuliere und viel Freude mit Deiner "Black Beauty"!


----------



## Flohmanti (2. Februar 2020)

Lieben Dank für Eure Kommentare! 

Mattschwarz ist eigentlich nicht meins - MTBs dürfen meiner Meinung nach gerne mal FARBE❤????? haben - aber ich muss sagen, dass das Rad wertig ausschaut und mir gefällt. 

O je...kennt Ihr das? Ich konnte nachts nicht schlafen, weil ich so aufgeregt war. Bin dann mehrfach aufgestanden und hab das Rad angeguckt und mich gefreut. ?

Einen gemütlichen Sonntag wünscht
Melanie


----------



## scylla (3. Februar 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> Experiment läuft weiter, wir werden ja sehen



Wie versprochen noch "kurz" das Endergebnis der Testerei (Endergebnis deswegen, weil das Testbedürfnis soweit befriedigt ist und das Rad bereits schon wieder auseinandergenommen ist und künftig kein Mountainbike mehr sein darf)

Zuerst hab ich mal die 130mm Gabel samt 50mm Vorbau ins BFe verfrachtet. Dadurch werden Lenkwinkel und Reach dort fast gleich wie am CTrail in dem 130mm Aufbau. Im BFe wirkte es sich auch negativ aus bezüglich der Quirligkeit des Rads, es lässt sich nicht mehr ganz so einfach hochziehen, aber noch ok genug, es fühlt sich bei weitem nicht so an den Boden genagelt an wie am CTrail. Überschlagsgefühl auch nicht wahrnehmbar. Fuhr sich eigentlich immer noch wie ein BFe, nur halt nicht in meinem präferierten Aufbau.

Als nächstes die Gabel auf 150mm hochgelassen zusammen mit dem 35mm Vorbau aus dem BFe ans CTrail zurück verfrachtet. Stack war mir damit sofort unangenehm, im Sitzen und im Stehen, trotz Vorbau negativ + null Spacer. Mit 130mm Gabel war das noch nicht so direkt wahrnehmbar. Kaum quirliger zu fahren, Überschlagsgefühl sofort auch wieder da, gefühlt sehr mangelhafte Kontrolle übers Vorderrad (noch schlechter als mit 130er Gabel). Es ändert im Wesentlichen nicht viel, macht es für mich nur noch schlimmer, nun passt es nicht mal mehr im Flachen wo es vorher noch gut war.

Abschließend haben wir das komplette Rad zusammen mit der 150mm Gabel noch für meinen Mann umgebaut mit seinen eigenen Lieblingsteilen und einmal auf den Hometails und einmal in der Pfalz getestet. Er ist 4cm größer als ich aber viel längerer Oberkörper+Arme (1,74m/79cm Schrittlänge). Sein Referenz-Hardtail ist das alte On-One 456 Carbon, noch mit 26'' Bereifung, aufgebaut mit 150mm Gabel (Eckdaten: 65° LW, 72° SW, 405mm Reach, 565mm Stack, +10mm BB-Drop, 425mm Kettenstrebe, 75mm Vorbau). Um die Fronthöhe passend hinzubekommen, mussten wir auf einen 77mm Flatforce Vorbau zurückgreifen (negativ: schlägt natürlich voll ins Oberrohr ein wenn der Lenker umschlägt)
Sein Fazit (er traut sich selbst hier nicht rein  )

sehr präzise und direkte Steuerung, er meint dass der Lenkkopfbereich vermutlich sehr steif ist, aber auch gutes/williges Lenkverhalten im Allgemeinen
In Spitzkehren gut zu zirkeln, wenn es zu flach ist leichtes aber noch nicht störendes Abkippen der Front zu bemerken, in steileren Kehren perfekt
Länge im Stehen und Sitzen passt
Steil bergab sicher und souverän
Kletterverhalten sehr gut, er fand es auch im technischen Trailuphill besser zu manövrieren als seine eigenen Räder
sehr komfortabler Hinterbau (flext gut)
zum Ballern extrem gut und laufruhig
Vorderrad hochziehen geht nur unwillig, das Rad ist dadurch wenig agil und verspielt
die Tretlagerhöhe nervt durch viele Aufsetzer bergab und bergauf

Für ihn wäre der Rahmen in dieser Größe aktuell der heißeste Kandidat, wenn was neues ins Haus müsste, allerdings nach Prüfung auf Herz und Nieren nicht perfekt, sondern eher nur "der beste Kompromiss" der bislang getesteten/bekannten Hardtails.

Was ich mitnehme von der Testerei: zwei verschiedene Menschen, zwei ziemlich verschiedene Eindrücke, trotz normalerweiser gleicher Rahmengröße, gleichen Trails, etc. Was einem passt, muss dem anderen garnicht gefallen und umgekehrt. Das wussten wir aber bereits vorher. Stack und Tretlagerhöhe war aber bei uns beiden ein recht deutlicher Punkt, der aufgefallen ist und dann doch zu ein paar Überschneidungen im Fahreindruck geführt hat (alle auf der Negativseite). Den Stack hab ich ehrlich gesagt bislang meistens eher sträflich vernachlässigt bei Geometriebetrachtungen und mehr Wert auf Reach, Lenkwinkel etc gelegt. Dass es dann doch nicht so einfach ist (siehe "Vorderrad hochziehen") war doch ein bisschen Augenöffner. Ich werde jedenfalls in Zukunft besser drauf achten.

Ein Detail ist mir am Rahmen erst beim Umbau aufgefallen: die Maxle-Type Achse am Hinterrad steht 4 Gewindegänge weit aus dem Rahmen raus. Sprich die Länge der Achse passt nicht so ganz, ist einen halben cm zu lang. Finde ich auf Dauer total dämlich, irgendwann wird man sich das rausstehende Gewinde vermacken, und anschließend damit ebenfalls das Gewinde im Ausfallende vermurksen. Werde ich auch mal dem Hersteller schreiben, dass das nicht so toll ist


----------



## Martina H. (4. Februar 2020)

Wie kommt Ihr bei dem vielen Umbauen überhaupt noch zum Fahren?   

Immer wieder interessant, wie unterschiedlich Bikes wahrgenomen werden - und wie sich Geometriediskussionen gleichen. Wir hängen im Moment auch oft am Stack fest...allerdings eher umgekehrt (kann ruhig ein wenig höher sein). Im Vergleich mit dem Bfe ist das Tretlager sehr tief, oder umgekehrt: Bfe ist schon sehr hoch - beimStolpern natürlich besser...


----------



## scylla (4. Februar 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Wie kommt Ihr bei dem vielen Umbauen überhaupt noch zum Fahren?



Deswegen heißt das doch auch Bastelbiken ??

PS: in Kürze geht's hier weiter mit dem Rahmen, bin schon wieder fleißig am Schrauben 




__





						Monstergravel - let's call it "Trekking"
					

Wie der Titel schon sagt, möchte ich hier ein paar theoretische Spinnereien zum Thema "Monstergravel" ausführen, und dabei vielleicht den ein oder anderen Input der Schwarmintelligenz abgreifen. Eventuell wird auch noch ein Aufbaufaden draus, falls die Theorie schließlich überzeugen kann, wer...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## scylla (6. Februar 2020)

Da das Monstergravel erst mal ein Satz mit X war 

....muss ich mich halt erst mal damit trösten, an anderen Rädern Sachen, die nicht zusammen gehören, zusammen zu spaxen 





(ich meine nicht die Schutzbleche  )


----------



## Martina H. (6. Februar 2020)

Mullet?


----------



## scylla (6. Februar 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Mullet?



Exakt. Vorne 29'' mit 130mm FW und hinten 650bx2.6''.
Ich glaub es ist Liebe auf den ersten Blick, oder Trailmeter 
Dieses Gefühl, wenn man sich sofort absolut sicher auf dem Bike fühlt und überall Faxen machen will... . Das hat (mich zumindest) noch nie getäuscht, wenn's sofort so passt, dann ist es richtig gut. Das einzige was ich mich jetzt frage ist, warum ich das nicht schon viel früher gemacht habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (6. Februar 2020)

...nu isser ja noch höher (der Stack)...

edit: ach nee - 130 mm


----------



## scylla (6. Februar 2020)

Vor der Federwegswahl mit Georechnern rumspielen lohnt sich 
Aber es ist schon schwer an der Grenze der Gen5 Geometrie, sowohl Sitzwinkel als auch Stack. Ich krieg es grad so noch gut hin durch Sattel vorschieben und Flatbar + so flach wie möglich bauender Steuersatz, da würde kein cm mehr Federweg gehen.
Außerdem hab ich nach der Erfahrung mit der 130er Gabel am CTrail gleich die Luftkammer auf Maximum zugespacert, damit ich mehr Reserven durch Progression bekomme und nicht so wenig Sag fahren muss. Scheint erst mal eine gute Entscheidung zu sein.


----------



## lucie (6. Februar 2020)

Hihi, so unterschiedlich sind doch die Päferenzen bei ähnlicher Körpergröße und SL (168, 82).

Habe ja gerade das 5th Gen von Einbauhöhe 552 auf 532 schrumpfen lassen.

Der anfangs (mit 552) bemängelte, für mich etwas zu flache SW ist jetzt für mich perfekt, dafür passt mir der steilere LW und der niedrigere Stack nicht in allen Situationen in den Kram. Gut ein Spacer über dem Steuersatz lässt sich verkraften, dann passt mir zumindest halbwegs die Höhe der Front, mag das nicht so flach.

Es sind alles nur minimale Änderungen und der Chauffeur sitzt und steht auch nur marginal anders auf und im Bike, aber trotzdem lässt sich die Fuhre komplett anders schaukeln. Manches funktioniert besser manches schlechter - in beide Richtungen gesehen.

Jetzt steht maximal noch die Überlegung im Raum, das aktuelle BFe mit einer RS mit 542mm Einbauhöhe zu testen, allerdings rutscht das Pfund nicht wie gewünscht in den Keller. 

Bin immer wieder am Staunen, was Milimeterchen und Grädchen so ausmachen.


----------



## scylla (7. Februar 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Hihi, so unterschiedlich sind doch die Päferenzen bei ähnlicher Körpergröße und SL (168, 82).



Das ist hier im Haushalt der ganz normale tägliche Radfahrwahnsinn. Der Ray ist ja auch nicht so weit weg von mir, zumindest bezüglich Körpergröße, und trotzdem könnten unsere bevorzugten Räder unterschiedlicher nicht sein. Gestern hab ich gewitzelt, dass ich meine Räder eigentlich garnicht selber probefahren muss, das kann er übernehmen: je mehr er es hasst desto besser wird's für mich funktionieren, und andersrum. Den BFe Mullet Aufbau fand er nach 10m Rollen schon zum  ? und ich so ?



lucie schrieb:


> Es sind alles nur minimale Änderungen und der Chauffeur sitzt und steht auch nur marginal anders auf und im Bike, aber trotzdem lässt sich die Fuhre komplett anders schaukeln.



Was mir immer wieder auffällt: wenn ich anfangen muss, an einzelnen mm zu drehen und das einen ziemlichen Unterschied in meinem "Wohlfühfaktor" macht, dann ist es meistens ein generell nicht ganz so gut passendes Ding. Das kann dann über die ganze Lebensdauer des Rads so weitergehen mit dem puzzeln, und ich komm zu keinem Ende und bin nie zufrieden.
Wenn hingegen ein Rahmen den Sweetspot trifft, dann sind auf einmal sogar ganze cm hin oder her gar nicht mehr so wichtig. Ins Gen5 kann ich von 130-170mm Gabel (bei 650b) irgendwie alles einbauen und es bleibt im Wesentlichen einfach mein BFe. Ich merk zwar den Unterschied, aber ich mag das Rad trotzdem in jedem Aufbau. Irgendwie erscheint mir das auch logisch zu sein, weil die Gabel auf dem Trail ja auch durch den Federweg federt, da muss ich mich ja auch wohlfühlen können, egal wo die Gabel gerade in ihrem Hub steckt.



lucie schrieb:


> Jetzt steht maximal noch die Überlegung im Raum, das aktuelle BFe mit einer RS mit 542mm Einbauhöhe zu testen, allerdings rutscht das Pfund nicht wie gewünscht in den Keller.




Derartige Überlegungen habe ich auch. Allerdings wandern die eher in Richtung China (@Martina H. ). Da könnte man gleich noch ein paar für mich nervige Details korrigieren (Stealth-Loch, Steuerrohr), und hätte am Ende vermutlich 1kg weniger Rad, was mich sehr reizt. Gewichtstechnisch war das CTrail schon sehr nett, vor allem wenn ich an Sommeraktionen in den Alpen denke.


----------



## Martina H. (7. Februar 2020)

... das mit dem Kilo wird - bei Deiner präferierten Austattung - wohl nix werden 

(soooo viel leichter ist Titan dann doch nicht  )


----------



## scylla (7. Februar 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... das mit dem Kilo wird - bei Deiner präferierten Austattung - wohl nix werden
> 
> (soooo viel leichter ist Titan dann doch nicht  )



Warst du nicht bei 1,8kg mit deinem Rahmen?


----------



## Martina H. (7. Februar 2020)

Jo, bisschen drüber, aber das Bfe wiegt in S ja "nur" 2,6kg...


----------



## scylla (7. Februar 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Jo, bisschen drüber, aber das Bfe wiegt in S ja "nur" 2,6kg...



Cotic gibt das Gen6 mit 6.1lbs in S an. Das Gen5 war noch mit 5.6lbs in S angegeben.


----------



## Martina H. (7. Februar 2020)

...hui, ok, dann ist dass ja schwerer geworden (ich sprach vom 5er) - dann klappt das mit dem Kilo...

(damit wird Titan immer wahrscheinlicher  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (7. Februar 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Der anfangs (mit 552) bemängelte, für mich etwas zu flache SW ist jetzt für mich perfekt, dafür passt mir der steilere LW und der niedrigere Stack nicht in allen Situationen in den Kram. Gut ein Spacer über dem Steuersatz lässt sich verkraften, dann passt mir zumindest halbwegs die Höhe der Front, mag das nicht so flach.



Hast du eigentlich mal über einen Winkelsteuersatz nachgedacht? Der setzt durch die Bauhöhe (2 externe Lagerschalen) den Stack auch hoch vergleichbar zu Spacereinsatz. Wenn du sowieso Spacer drin hast und das so ungefähr passt von Reach+Stack, dann könnte das für dich ja funktionieren.








						2.0 Degree EC44-EC44 Angle Headset - To Suit Tapered Steerer Tube
					

Specifications Fits headtube internal diameter Upper - 44mm EC44 Fits headtube internal diameter Lower - 44mm EC44 Upper cup insertion depth 9mm




					www.workscomponents.co.uk
				



Wenn dann die Fronthöhe immer noch weiter hoch soll, würde ich statt zusätzlichen Spacern lieber mit Riserlenker arbeiten - das verkürzt im Gegensatz zu Spacern nicht den Reach.


----------



## lucie (7. Februar 2020)

Nachgedacht schon, wird zumindest in Erwägung gezogen.

Wir haben ja einen liegen, der ist aber tapered. Grrr...

Grundsätzlich schiele ich ja auch schon in Richtung Chinanesien, aber trau mich noch nicht so richtig.


----------



## scylla (7. Februar 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich schiele ich ja auch schon in Richtung Chinanesien, aber trau mich noch nicht so richtig.



Ich kämpfe auch. Aber irgendwie... es ist einfach zu schwer mittlerweile das BFe, eigentlich ja schon das Gen5. Dann noch der Pfund-Kurs und dass es ein paar Kleinigkeiten gibt, die mich konstant stören, macht es einfacher.
Im Großen und Ganzen würde ich aber die Geo von meinem Clay und dem Gen6 BFe einfach kopieren (lustig: wenn ich das Clay in meinem Setup auf ein Hardtail im Sag runterrechne, dann kommt ziemlich genau ein Gen6 dabei raus, bis auf den Sitzwinkel). Es ist einfach so stimmig und für mich erprobt, und eine Geo aus dem Blauen und ohne Vorab-Testmöglichkeit/Prototypen zu erfinden, die so gut ausbalanciert ist, halte ich für unmöglich.
Sollen wir uns zusammen trauen? 
Sammelgeonerdthread?


----------



## aju (7. Februar 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> Cotic gibt das Gen6 mit 6.1lbs in S an. Das Gen5 war noch mit 5.6lbs in S angegeben.


Gen6 in M:




Zum Vergleich BFe von 2014 in S:




Es ist dieselbe Waage.


----------



## lucie (7. Februar 2020)

Ups, das ist ja zum Pfundkurs ein auch noch ungünstiger Gewichtskurs. 

Titan ist doch das bessere Material. Das 6Gen passt mir von den Geodaten her mit 150mm theoretisch recht gut in den Kram, aber wenn es immer schwerer wird, bin ich auch raus. Werde ja auch nicht jünger, das nächste Lebensjahrzehnt habe ich gerade erst angebrochen. 

Jetzt heißt es wohl dann doch noch mal grübeln, rechnen und die rudimentären Englischkenntnisse zusammenkehren.


----------



## scylla (7. Februar 2020)

Wenn du Hilfe brauchst beim englisch texten, sag einfach Bescheid, meine Englischkenntnisse sollten recht erprobt sein. Hätte da also kein großes Problem damit, dir mal schnell einen Text zu übersetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flohmanti (7. Februar 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> Wenn du Hilfe brauchst beim englisch texten, sag einfach Bescheid, meine Englischkenntnisse sollten recht erprobt sein. Hätte da also kein großes Problem damit, dir mal schnell einen Text zu übersetzen.


The bill aber very happig! ?


----------



## lucie (7. Februar 2020)

aju schrieb:


> Gen6 in M:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mein Gen5 in S wiegt wohl so um die 2400 Gramm (Federwaage).


----------



## Martina H. (7. Februar 2020)

...waren das nicht 2,6?

OK - Korrektur:

Bfe 2017 S 2,4xxkg
Minna 1,8xxkg


----------



## Martina H. (7. Februar 2020)

Hachja, wo wir gerade beim Thema sind:





Ganz so wie beim ersten Aufbau ist es nicht geblieben - klar, irgendwas gibt es immer

Neue Felge hinten 
Neue Bremse 
Neuer Sattel - erstmal nicht so schlimm wie befürchtet
Und ein paar Kleinigkeiten, die man nicht so sieht 

OK, passt


----------



## lucie (7. Februar 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Hachja, wo wir gerade beim Thema sind:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich schlepp lieber 1Kilo mehr Trainingsgewicht am Bike mit mir rum, als so ein hässliches Bike zu fahren.


----------



## Aninaj (7. Februar 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> und die rudimentären Englischkenntnisse zusammenkehren.



Falls noch nicht bekannt: DeepL - der beste OnlineÜbersetzer, der derzeit existiert.


----------



## Martina H. (7. Februar 2020)

... sie braucht kein Englisch mehr


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Februar 2020)

Flohmanti schrieb:


> Liebe Ladies,
> 
> gestern war *NEW BIKE DAY*.
> Ich habe das ROSE Granite Chief geliefert bekommen und bin heute nur mal ne kleine Runde damit gefahren. Das macht Spaß! Das schluckfreudige Fahrwerk mit 150mm Pike bügelt Treppen dermaßen glatt - da muss ich einfach nur gut aussehen.
> ...


Cooles Bike Melanie


----------



## Deleted 454842 (7. Februar 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... sie braucht kein Englisch mehr


 wie tief hast du sie vergraben?


----------



## Martina H. (7. Februar 2020)

Frostsicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flohmanti (7. Februar 2020)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Cooles Bike Melanie


Danke, Khujand!


----------



## lucie (7. Februar 2020)

linfer schrieb:


> wie tief hast du sie vergraben?





Martina H. schrieb:


> Frostsicher



Ich schreibe und arbeite im Untergrund.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (7. Februar 2020)




----------



## scylla (7. Februar 2020)

also wirklich, diese Lenkerhörnchen, damit kann man sich doch heute nicht mehr sehen lassen, pfuideibel! @lucie hat Recht


----------



## lucie (7. Februar 2020)

Ups...





Ich glaub, ich brauch ein neues Bike.
Aber die passten so richtig schön wegen des Cotic-Teufelchens.


----------



## Lenka K. (8. Februar 2020)

Sagt @Martina H. und @lucie: magt ihr den Rekon?

Ich kam damit überhaupt nicht klar (2.8), fand den auch auf flowigen Mittelgebirgstrails total rutschig, und pannenanfälig (mit Schlauch) war er wie sonst was .


----------



## lucie (8. Februar 2020)

Ich finde ihn jetzt nicht überragend, aber auch nicht schlecht. Fahre ihn seit Beginn an am Plusser, allerdings tubeless und bisher ohne Probleme im Mittelgebirge (Harz, Fichtelgebirge, Thüringer Wald, gern auch schön verblockt...).
Einen Urlaub im Vinschgau bzw. einige Trails rund um den Reschen und Nauders hat er auch schon ohne Gripverluste überstanden.

Er ist gegenüber den Gripmonstern immer noch recht leicht, daher bleibt er auch erst eimal
weiterhin auf der Felge.

Selbst der Rocket Ron am HR verrichtet seinen Dienst, wenn man darauf gefasst ist, das das Heck ab und zu mal die Bahn verlässt. Bin da nicht so empfindlich.


----------



## Flohmanti (8. Februar 2020)

LO - Ich plane.....
keine weiteren "bike" und "Mountainbike" Magazine mehr zu kaufen, da ich mein Traumbike nach etlichen Monaten Recherchearbeit und Online Gestöber endlich ausfindig gemacht habe. 
Ein großes Dankeschön geht an alle hier im Forum, die mich stets gut beraten und mit ihrem Erfahrungsschatz an der Welt des Rollens haben teilhaben lassen. 
Ich muss sagen, dass ich von Euch mehr gelernt habe, als in all den Zeitschriften. Chapeau! ?


----------



## Martina H. (8. Februar 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (9. Februar 2020)

Es ist zum Mäusemelken.

Gestern war ich mit dem BFe unterwegs, aktuell ja mit 140mm FW (Einbauhöhe 542mm, offset 46mm). Was soll ich sagen: sehr agiles und wendiges Fahrverhalten, Sprünge sind ebenso top zu meistern, Rumtricksen und HR versetzen geht ebenso gut..

Der größte Witz aber ist, dass ich eine ziemlich große Geländestufe in einem Steilhang gefahren bin, an der ich mit der zuvor größeren Einmauhöhe von 552 gescheut habe.

Der Sitzwinkel dürfte beim Gen5 nicht steiler werden. Habe gestern die Titanminna und das BFe mal so grob ver vermessen und die vorhandenen Daten von der Minna-Zeichnung (unsagged) und Conchita's Geo-Daten von der Cotic-HP (in unsagged umgrechnet) verglichen.

Große Überraschung: bis auf den SW fast identisch. Also die Minna dann auf meine Sitzhöhe gebracht und die bessere Hälfte musste das sackschwere Stahlschwein ausführen. 

Schon nach kurzer Zeit war mir klar, der steile SW der Minna geht für mich gar nicht, ansonsten fühlte sich die Fahrerposition im Stehen tatsächlich gleich dem BFe an. Es wurde dann schnell wieder getauscht und ich empfand den aktuellen SW als sehr ausgewogen und die Kiste ist bergauf leuchtfüßiger als mit der längeren Gabel.

Die eizigen Nachteile für mich sind das etwas flachere Tretlager und dass ich, natürlich durch die andere Sitzposition (flacherer SW) bei holprigen Anstiegen das VR eben nicht mehr so leicht anheben und es über kleine Wurzeln oder Steine heben kann. Ebenso ist das "Abziehen" an Kanzen nicht mehr ganz so easy.

Rundum finde ich die aktuelle Geo aber auch ganz spaßig. 

Werde jetzt, bevor ich unnötig Geld zum Fenster rauswerfe, evtl. doch erst einmal einen Riser und/oder einen Winkelsteuersatz probieren.
An dieser vielen Dank an @scylla für den Tipp. 

Allen einen schönen Sonntag und lasst Euch nicht von Sabine wegwehen,


----------



## Deleted 454842 (9. Februar 2020)

Gut, dass das Aeris eh erst ab Bikeparksaison fliegen soll, meine Werkstatt ist mega verpeilt, weswegen es sich grade echt hinzieht. Aber gut, ich wusste es prinzipiell schon vorher, daher beschwere ich mich nicht. 
Anbauteile sind soweit bestellt, der Jade X hat halt für meine Einbaugröße ne verflixt lange Lieferzeit, könnte zumindest fürs Ladies Open knapp werden.

Frage als Fullyneuling: Brauche ich durch den Sag hinten mehr Sattelauszug und könnte ich deswegen eine längere Stütze unterbringen? Beim Zero war es arg knapp nicht die mit 185mm (wobei ich den Verdacht habe, dass es eventuell doch geklappt hätte, aber gut...), dh wäre es möglich, die beim Aeris unterzubringen?

Ansonsten habe ich mir gestern den Link bestellt, mit dem ich das Aeris hinten von 145 auf 160mm hochziehen kann. Durch den vergünstigten Rahmen ist das immer noch billiger gewesen, als gleich den 160mm-Rahmen zu kaufen und ich hab dann eben beide Optionen.


----------



## scylla (9. Februar 2020)

linfer schrieb:


> Frage als Fullyneuling: Brauche ich durch den Sag hinten mehr Sattelauszug und könnte ich deswegen eine längere Stütze unterbringen?



Schau dir einfach mal deinen Rahmen an, wie Sattel und Pedale in Zusammenhang stehen


----------



## lucie (9. Februar 2020)

linfer schrieb:


> Frage als Fullyneuling: Brauche ich durch den Sag hinten mehr Sattelauszug und könnte ich deswegen eine längere Stütze unterbringen?



Antwort: NEIN - Sitzhöhe = Sitzhöhe - in die Knie geht doch nur der Hinterbau


----------



## Deleted 454842 (9. Februar 2020)

Möööööp  Schade


----------



## Aninaj (9. Februar 2020)

Naja, du willst doch nicht ständig ne andere Sitzhöhe haben, je nachdem wie das HR grad einfedert... das wäre sicherlich ein seltsames Gefühl beim treten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (9. Februar 2020)

Für mich klang es logisch, jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## Martina H. (9. Februar 2020)

... die könnten helfen


----------



## lucie (9. Februar 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... die könnten helfen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 977696



@Martina H. Du bist vielleicht doof...


----------



## Martina H. (9. Februar 2020)

aah, die Stimme aus dem Untergrund


----------



## Deleted 454842 (9. Februar 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... die könnten helfen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 977696




Oh je, böse Schulerinnerungen


----------



## lucie (9. Februar 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> aah, die Stimme aus dem Untergrund



Ja genau und da bleibe ich auch , bis der (Shit)Sturm vorbei ist.   Erspart mir den Dachschaden...


----------



## scylla (9. Februar 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Es ist zum Mäusemelken.
> 
> Gestern war ich mit dem BFe unterwegs, aktuell ja mit 140mm FW (Einbauhöhe 542mm, offset 46mm). Was soll ich sagen: sehr agiles und wendiges Fahrverhalten, Sprünge sind ebenso top zu meistern, Rumtricksen und HR versetzen geht ebenso gut..
> 
> ...



Der Sitzwinkel an der Minna ist mir auf der Geozeichnung auch sofort ins Auge gestochen. Mir wäre 75° unsagged auch zu steil an einem Hardtail.
Mein "Problem" ist genau andersrum: Mein Lieblingssetup am BFe ist eher mit 170er Gabel. Jetzt neu bin ich von Mullet angefixed, was es nicht besser macht. Damit bin ich knapp unter 70° unsagged. Das ist andersrum grenzwertig. Deswegen würde ich gern die Geo so minimal anpassen, dass ich da mehr Spielraum hab, und es im Mullet Aufbau evtl etwas mehr Federweg vertragen könnte oder einfach weniger Sag mit der 130er Gabel. Mit der Werks-Select+ Dämpfung bin ich grad echt am Limit trotz ans Ende zugespacerten Luftkammern. Weniger Sag wäre eine Lösung die ich im Prinzip gut fände, nur dann ist der Sitzwinkel beim Aufsitzen letztendlich noch flacher was keine Lösung ist 

Wenn es mit Änderungen am bestehenden Material zum Erfolg kommen kann, dann ist das natürlich immer am besten. Viel Erfolg


----------



## Martina H. (9. Februar 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Ja genau und da bleibe ich auch , bis der (Shit)Sturm vorbei ist.   Erspart mir den Dachschaden...




... wenn dass so weitergeht ist es auch schlauer...


----------



## Martina H. (9. Februar 2020)

...gibt es eigentlich keinen Winkelsteuersatz für das Sitzrohr?


----------



## lucie (9. Februar 2020)

Mein Lieblingssetup war eigentlich der Aufbau mit der Einbauhöhe der 160er Pike, allerdings hätte ich mir einen etwas steileren Sitzwinkel gewünscht. Beim 2020er könnte ich mit einer 150er Gabel nahezu den gleichen LW und die gleiche Tretlagerhöhe erreichen, SW wäre dann etwa so wie jetzt mit der 140er.
Nachteil: der Stack wandert nach unten. Das passt mir nicht so in den Kram, ließe sich aber durch einen Spacer und ggf. Riserlenker kompensieren.

Im Moment werde ich aber auch erst einmal das aktuelle Setup testen und genießen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (9. Februar 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...gibt es eigentlich keinen Winkelsteuersatz für das Sitzrohr?



Gibt doch Stützen mit Setback, kann man ja bei Bedarf auch um 180° um die vertikale Achse drehen.


----------



## Martina H. (9. Februar 2020)

- sieht bestimmt toll aus im Bfe...


----------



## Deleted 454842 (10. Februar 2020)

Ich hänge grade beim Kettenblatt. Brauche ich bei einem ovalen Kettenblatt für einen 1x12-Antrieb überhaupt 28 Zähne? Leider neige ich mehr und mehr zu Knieschmerzen, dh gefühlt hätte ich da gerne so viel Entlastung wie möglich. Allerdings hatte ich schon bei 1x12 ohne oval mit 30 Zähnen einen ziemlich deutlichen Unterschied zu meinem Setup am Zero gemerkt, das würde sich ja bei oval + 28 Zähnen noch mehr verstärken.


----------



## scylla (10. Februar 2020)

Einfach mal damit rumspielen und den Antrieb am Zero mit dem geplanten 1x12 System vergleichen (unter "compare"): www.ritzelrechner.de
Ob du mit oval überhaupt zurecht kommst musst du sowieso ausprobieren. Manche lieben es. Bei mir ist es nach ein paar Wochen wieder runtergeflogen. Unabhängig davon führt ein ovales Kettenblatt aber nicht dazu, dass du insgesamt weniger Druck auf die Kurbel geben musst. Er ist nur anders verteilt.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (10. Februar 2020)

Merci   



scylla schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon führt ein ovales Kettenblatt aber nicht dazu, dass du insgesamt weniger Druck auf die Kurbel geben musst. Er ist nur anders verteilt.


Oh, gut zu wissen.


----------



## Aninaj (10. Februar 2020)

linfer schrieb:


> Ich hänge grade beim Kettenblatt. Brauche ich bei einem ovalen Kettenblatt für einen 1x12-Antrieb überhaupt 28 Zähne? Leider neige ich mehr und mehr zu Knieschmerzen, dh gefühlt hätte ich da gerne so viel Entlastung wie möglich. Allerdings hatte ich schon bei 1x12 ohne oval mit 30 Zähnen einen ziemlich deutlichen Unterschied zu meinem Setup am Zero gemerkt, das würde sich ja bei oval + 28 Zähnen noch mehr verstärken.



Ich finde ovale Kettenblätter toll und ich merke, dass die Verteilung die Spitzen rausnimmt. Insbesondere in "unwegsamem" Gelände, wo frau öfter mal das VR anheben und dann nachtreten muss, fällt es mir mit einem ovalen Blatt leichter die Kraft aufzubringen, da sich der Peak etwas verteilt. Insofern wäre  es vielleicht wirklich ganz gut mal zu probieren, ob dir das hilft.

Oval 28 Zähne entspricht etwa 26 an der leichtesten und 30 an der schwersten Stelle. Wobei die 26 dann kommen, wenn man nicht mehr so viel Kraft auf's Pedal bringen kann (und nimmt damit die Spitze) und die 30, wenn man eh im optimalen Krafteinfluß tritt. Wenn du bisher also nen 30er Blatt fährst und damit gut klarkommst, würde ich ein 30er oval probieren. Ich fahre 28er und 26er oval, aber auch nur 11 fach 

Am HT kann ich auch größere Gänge treten als am Fully, da der Hinterbau im steilen Gelände nicht wegsacken kann. Bin am WE mit v34/h36 (ich muss da nochmal nachschauen) einen Berg hoch, den ich mit dem Fully immer mit 28/42 kurbel  Was nicht heißt, dass ich mir nicht einen kleineren Gang gewünscht hätte, war nur leider grad keiner Verfügbar ?


----------



## Deleted 454842 (10. Februar 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Am HT kann ich auch größere Gänge treten als am Fully, da der Hinterbau im steilen Gelände nicht wegsacken kann.


Ebenfalls gut zu wissen.


----------



## scylla (10. Februar 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Am HT kann ich auch größere Gänge treten als am Fully, da der Hinterbau im steilen Gelände nicht wegsacken kann. Bin am WE mit v34/h36 (ich muss da nochmal nachschauen) einen Berg hoch, den ich mit dem Fully immer mit 28/42 kurbel  Was nicht heißt, dass ich mir nicht einen kleineren Gang gewünscht hätte, war nur leider grad keiner Verfügbar ?



Bei mir genau andersrum. HT hat eine 46er Kassette, Fully eine 42er, beide mittlerweile mit 28er Kettenblatt. Mit dem Fully komm ich viel einfacher hoch, weil da der Hinterbau mithilft statt an allen Kanten anzuhängen. Aber ich fahr auch einen Stahlfederdämpfer, da sackt nix weg, vielleicht ja deswegen ?‍♀️


----------



## Aninaj (10. Februar 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> Bei mir genau andersrum. HT hat eine 46er Kassette, Fully eine 42er, beide mittlerweile mit 28er Kettenblatt. Mit dem Fully komm ich viel einfacher hoch, weil da der Hinterbau mithilft statt an allen Kanten anzuhängen. Aber ich fahr auch einen Stahlfederdämpfer, da sackt nix weg, vielleicht ja deswegen ?‍♀️



Wäre ja auch langweilig, wenn wir das alle gleich machen würden 

Ich glaube auf flachen, ebenen Abschnitten geht am HT mehr, da du deine Kraft direkt in den Antrieb bringen kannst. Beim Fully, ob Stahl oder Luft, geht immer etwas Energie in der Dämpfung verloren. Außerdem ist ein HT meistens ja auch leichter als ein Fully, du musst also weniger Gewicht "hochstemmen".

Auf "unebenen" Abschnitten hilft dir der Hinterbau am Fully sicherlich besser über Hindernisse zu kommen, aber auch hier geht trotzdem Energie verloren. Mit dem HT müßtest du viel aktiver fahren, was widerum mehr Kraft im Rest des Körpers braucht und daher erscheint einem das Fully da vermutlich die bessere Wahl.

Wegsacken klingt jetzt vielleicht auch etwas krass, aber der Hinterbau ist eben nicht so stabil wie beim HT und je steiler das Gelände, desto mehr Gewicht bringt frau auf's Hinterrad und damit auf den Hinterbau, der somit mehr in den SAG taucht. Auch beim Stahldämpfer, außer du kannst ihn 100% blockieren, da kenne ich mich nicht so aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (10. Februar 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ich glaube auf flachen, ebenen Abschnitten geht am HT mehr, da du deine Kraft direkt in den Antrieb bringen kannst. Beim Fully, ob Stahl oder Luft, geht immer etwas Energie in der Dämpfung verloren. Außerdem ist ein HT meistens ja auch leichter als ein Fully, du musst also weniger Gewicht "hochstemmen".



Klar, flach und/oder eben seh ich das ähnlich. 
Ich hab mich da nur auf Trailuphills bezogen, weil du von "steiles Gelände" schriebst.



Aninaj schrieb:


> Wegsacken klingt jetzt vielleicht auch etwas krass, aber der Hinterbau ist eben nicht so stabil wie beim HT und je steiler das Gelände, desto mehr Gewicht bringt frau auf's Hinterrad und damit auf den Hinterbau, der somit mehr in den SAG taucht. Auch beim Stahldämpfer, außer du kannst ihn 100% blockieren, da kenne ich mich nicht so aus...



Die Plattform ist eigentlich bei allen mir bekannten Systemen ähnlich gelöst, nämlich über eine Blockierung der Dämpfung. Das funktioniert natürlich unabhängig von der Art der Feder. Es gibt auch Stahlfederdämpfer mit Plattform-Blockierung. 100% (also kompletten Lockout) macht hingegen kaum jemand, auch nicht an Luftfederdämpfern. Mein Cane Creek Dämpfer hat auch eine Plattform, die ich aber nie nutze und die auch nicht so super funktioniert weil die Zugstufe gleich mit gesperrt wird. Der Jade-X den @linfer bestellt hat soll wohl eine sehr gut funktionierende Plattform haben.
Wieviel es "wegsackt" hängt in der Tat mit der Federkennlinie zuammen, da verhalten sich Luft- und Stahlfederkennlinien teils recht unterschiedlich.


----------



## Aninaj (2. März 2020)

So, Scylla hat ihr neues Schmuckstück in Auftrag gegeben, dann kann ich ja mal wieder was fragen 

Ich bin mit meiner Gravelkutsche nicht so richtig zufrieden. Sachen die mich primär stören:

flacher Sitzwinkel (ist das einzige Rad mit dem ich beständig Rückenprobleme habe)
Toe overlapp

Hab mal einen Rahmen, der mir auch optisch gefällt mit dem aktuellen verglichen:


RahmenhöheSitzrohrOberrohrKettenstrebeTretlageroffsetSteuerrohrLenkwinkelSitzwinkelReachStackRadstandCotic EscapadeS480540425-701157273370556995NEU S460530435-721407174,53705771025


Sitzwinkel steiler (das sollte hoffentlich helfen)
Lenkwinkel etwas flacher (aber das reicht vermutlich nicht gegen den Toe Overlap. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit aus den Geodaten "abzulesen" ob der Toeoverlap besser wird?)

Das kürzere Oberrohr kommt mir auch entgegen, das längere Steuerrohr sollte okay gehen, habe aktuell 2 Spacer a 1 cm unterm Vorbau.

Was meint die versammelte Expertenschaft?


----------



## scylla (2. März 2020)

Du hättest nicht warten müssen bis ich bestellt hab 

Bezüglich Toe-Overlap interessiert dich im wesentlichen der Front-Center Wert. Also Tretlager bis Vorderradachse.
Wenn der nicht angegeben ist, kann man ihn berechnen, und zwar so:
Reach + (horizontaler Abstand zwischen Steuerrohrmitte und der Verlängerung der "Achse" durchs Steuerrohr) + Gabeloffset
(Das mit dem Gabeloffset einfach dazuaddieren ist so pi mal Daumen, eigentlich ist der Rake ja nicht auf der Horizontalen, aber das sind einzelne Millimeter, eher vernachlässigbar)

Für den Front-Center vom Escapade komme ich auf 573mm

Dasselbe für den Vergleichskandidaten durchgerechnet, wenn man denselben Gabeloffset annimmt: 589mm

Wenn ich mich jetzt nach Eva Zwerg nicht verrechnet habe, hättest du also ca 16mm Platz gewonnen zum Vorderrad.

Andere Möglichkeit: wenn du schon den Radstand weißt, dann ist Front-Center einfach Radstand minus Kettenstrebenlänge
(auch wieder pi mal Daumen weil die Kettenstrebenlänge ja meistens  entlang der Strebe angegeben wird und auch nicht horizontal, aber wenn das Tretlageroffset ungefähr ähnlich ist macht das nichts wenn man nur einen Vergleichswert für zwei Räder haben möchte).
Wenn man so rechnet, dann kommt man sogar auf +20mm mehr Front-Center für den Vergleichskandidaten. Evtl ist da ja doch eine Gabel mit mehr Offset verbaut


----------



## Martina H. (2. März 2020)

Probefahren?


----------



## Aninaj (2. März 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Probefahren?


Wenn das ginge würde ich hier nicht fragen  (vielleicht auch doch, aber geht bei dem Rahmen eher ned)


----------



## Aninaj (2. März 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> Du hättest nicht warten müssen bis ich bestellt hab



Ach, besser ist das ?



scylla schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich jetzt nach Eva Zwerg nicht verrechnet habe, hättest du also ca 16mm Platz gewonnen zum Vorderrad.
> 
> Andere Möglichkeit: wenn du schon den Radstand weißt, dann ist Front-Center einfach Radstand minus Kettenstrebenlänge
> (auch wieder pi mal Daumen weil die Kettenstrebenlänge ja meistens  entlang der Strebe angegeben wird und auch nicht horizontal, aber wenn das Tretlageroffset ungefähr ähnlich ist macht das nichts wenn man nur einen Vergleichswert für zwei Räder haben möchte).
> Wenn man so rechnet, dann kommt man sogar auf +20mm mehr Front-Center für den Vergleichskandidaten. Evtl ist da ja doch eine Gabel mit mehr Offset verbaut



Hmm 1,6 cm klingt schon mal ziemlich gut. Da muss ich mal schauen ob ich rausbekomme mit welcher Gabel das berechnet wurde. 

Aber dann könnte der Rahmen wirklich besser passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (6. März 2020)

Hab heute noch ein bißchen recherchiert, was derMarkt sonst noch hergibt, bin aber nicht so richitg fündig geworden. Gravelrahmen in


Stahl / Titan mit
Sitzwinkel >= 74,5° (für den Rücken)
Steuerwinkel <=71° (für die Fußfreiheit)

scheinen nicht so weit verbreitet zu sein... hmm...


----------



## scylla (6. März 2020)

Es ist schwierig wenn man ganz spezielle Anforderungen hat, das hab ich auch schon festgestellt 

Falls du über custom oder semi-custom nachdenkst...
Waltly hat ein recht brauchbar ausschauendes Modell mit eigener Carbongabel:





						Gravel | ZONDO – waltlyti
					






					www.waltlyti.com
				



Da das 47er als Basis hernehmen und das Oberrohr und Steuerrohr einen Tacken länger machen lassen?
Dürfte einiges weniger an Aufwand sein ein bestehendes Basismodell in zwei Punkten zu ändern, als from scratch alles custom zusammen zu tüddeln. Ggf auch preiswerter


----------



## Aninaj (6. März 2020)

Ich denke wir "Kleinen" haben da einfach ein bißchen mehr Probleme, da die meisten Bikes ja auf den "Durchschnitt" designed werden und er ist dann wohl eher 178, als 168  . Allerdings ist mir auch aufgefallen, dass bei größeren Rahmen oft Sitz- und Lenkwinkel noch flacher werden.

Custom und auch semi-custom möchte ich eigentlich aktuell nicht. An dem ZONDO würde mich jetzt spontan auch noch die Reifenfreiheit stören, also doch einiges anders... Wobei so selbst geplante Leitunsgverlegung ja schon nen nettes Feature ist 

Aber nee nee. Der oben erwähnte Rahmen schaut ja eigentlich an den meisten Stellen ganz gut aus und ich wollte nur schauen, ob es nicht doch noch eine bessere Alternative gibt.


----------



## scylla (6. März 2020)

Das PlanetX/Titus Goldrush könnte die Anforderunen auch treffen:








						Titus Goldrush Multi-Wheel Titanium Bikepacking Frame
					






					www.planetx.co.uk
				




Ein Schelm, wer nicht vermutet, dass das dasselbe ist wie das Sonder Camino








						Camino Ti Frame And Fork Award-wining gravel bike frame
					

Calibrated for long-distance comfort, a titanium frame and carbon fork bundle to build your round-the-world traveller. Free Delivery Free Returns Same Day Despatch




					alpkit.com
				




Oder ist das etwa gar das "Neu"? 

Oder auch das Tempest, wobei dir da vermutlich das Steuerrohr zu kurz ist








						Planet X Tempest V3 FM Titanium Gravel Road Frame
					






					www.planetx.co.uk


----------



## Aninaj (6. März 2020)

Ja, das Titus ist das "Neu".  

Das Tempest gefällt optisch nicht so gut wie das Titus und ja, das Steuerrohr ist wohl etwas kurz, da brauch ich dann bissle mehr Spacer. Würde aber sich auch noch gehen.

Hab hier im Forum gelesen, dass PlanetX vermutlich bei Waltly fertigen läßt. Kann ich ja dann nen Aufkleber drauf pappen


----------



## lucie (6. März 2020)

Lenkwinkel aber auch nicht <71°. Dann ist das doch wieder eher nix bezüglich der gewünschten Fußfreiheit.

Also so richtig kann ich das nicht nachvollziehen. Bin ja auch 168cm klein und habe eigentlich keine Probleme mit der Fußfreiheit beim Koga (LW wohl 70,5° und 2.1er Schlappen, FC 625mm). Hatte ich auch nicht beim Renner, zumindest nicht so, dass mich die geringe Fußfreiheit beim sturen Asphaltbügeln gestört hätte. Sicher ist eine anderes Fahren erforderlich (beim Pedalieren in Kurven), aber wirklich negativ ist sie mir nicht aufgefallen, selbst wenn wegen der genutzten Flatpedale die Plattfüße nie in der selben Position auf den selbigen zum Stehen kamen.

Schau Dir doch mal das Koga Beachracer an, wenn es nicht Eisen oder Titan sein muss.


----------



## Aninaj (6. März 2020)

Achtung, genau lesen: <= 71! Ist ja aber auch nur ein Richtwert, am Ende geht’s vorrangig um den Toe-Overlap. 

Beim reinen Fahren stört das nicht, aber ich fahre damit auch zur Arbeit und beim Stehen an Ampeln bin ich schon öfter unsanft vom Rad gehoppelt, weil der vordere Fuß beim ausbalancieren gegen den Reifen gekommen ist. 
Aktuell fahre ich das Escapade mit 27,5“ und habe damit keine Probleme mehr. Bleibt der Sitzwinkel. Sattel auf Anschlag vorn hilft etwas, Probleme habe ich aber leider immer noch. Hab jetzt einen neuen Sattel, mal schauen ob das irgendwie besser ist.

Material sollte Stahl oder Titan sein. Alu ist die Auswahl vermutlich größer, möchte ich aber nicht.


----------



## lucie (7. März 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Achtung, genau lesen: <= 71! Ist ja aber auch nur ein Richtwert, am Ende geht’s vorrangig um den *Toe-Overlap*.



Na dann musst schon das "=" weglassen. 

Bei 71° und dem angenommenen Gabelrake sollte sich an dem Toe-Overlap bei den vorgeschlagenen Kandidaten wahrscheinlich nicht soooo gravierend etwas ändern. Ausschlaggebend dafür ist doch die Front-Center-Länge und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dieser Wert sich bei ähnlichen Geodaten wirklich spürbar ändert. Sicher zählen manchmal auch Milimeter - jeder eben wie er muss. 

Sollte nicht eigentlich der Silberflitzer das Escapade ersetzen, da Du auch mit den STI's nicht so zufrieden/glücklich warst?


----------



## lucie (7. März 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Beim reinen Fahren stört das nicht, aber ich fahre damit auch zur Arbeit und beim Stehen an Ampeln bin ich schon öfter unsanft vom Rad gehoppelt, weil der vordere Fuß beim ausbalancieren gegen den Reifen gekommen ist.



Naja, ich fahre auch mit dem Koga oder dem Singlespeeder durch die Stadt und habe einige Ampeln auf dem Weg zur Arbeit. Beim SS stupsen die Schuhspitzen beim Trackstand schon manchmal an, macht mir aber nix. Beim Trackstand an Ampeln bin ich früher immer nur mit Klickies am Renner unsanft vom Esel abgekippt worden, weil ich nicht schnell genug raus kam. War für andere immer sehr lustig anzuschauen.


----------



## Aninaj (7. März 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Sollte nicht eigentlich der Silberflitzer das Escapade ersetzen, da Du auch mit den STI's nicht so zufrieden/glücklich warst?



Das war mal die Idee. Bisherige Touren konnten mich zumindest von der Idee noch nicht so überzeugen. Aktuell ist der LRS und die Gabel in Reparatur und ich bin das Escapade wieder gefahren und rein im Flachen zieht das einfach besser ? dafür habe ich keine Rückenprobleme. Hach. Alles schwierig 

Vielleicht ist 71 wirklich noch zu steil. Und ich müsste das mal testen. Ansonsten kommt es ja auch noch auf die Schuhgröße an. Weiß ja nicht auf welchen Latschen du unterwegs bist, meine wollen meisten ne Gr. 41 ? und um dem Kasperletheater auf dem Weg zur Arbeit aus dem Weg zu gehen, fahre ich da meistens Flat ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (7. März 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Lenkwinkel aber auch nicht <71°. Dann ist das doch wieder eher nix bezüglich der gewünschten Fußfreiheit.
> 
> Also so richtig kann ich das nicht nachvollziehen. Bin ja auch 168cm klein und habe eigentlich keine Probleme mit der Fußfreiheit beim Koga (LW wohl 70,5° und 2.1er Schlappen, FC 625mm). Hatte ich auch nicht beim Renner, zumindest nicht so, dass mich die geringe Fußfreiheit beim sturen Asphaltbügeln gestört hätte. Sicher ist eine anderes Fahren erforderlich (beim Pedalieren in Kurven), aber wirklich negativ ist sie mir nicht aufgefallen, selbst wenn wegen der genutzten Flatpedale die Plattfüße nie in der selben Position auf den selbigen zum Stehen kamen.
> 
> Schau Dir doch mal das Koga Beachracer an, wenn es nicht Eisen oder Titan sein muss.



Die Setups können so unterschiedlich sein, dass selbst bei ähnlicher Körpergröße dem einen garnichts fehlt um glücklich zu sein, dem nächsten 1cm, und dem anderen ne ganze Menge. Wir hatten's ja mal in einere anderen Unterhaltung von den unterschiedlichen Platzierungen der Füße. Bei Klickpedalen natürlich besonders arg, weil man da ja nicht mal eben in der Kurve den Fuß ein bisschen wegrücken kann. Da ich mit meinem Oldschool-Gravelcrosser dasselbe Problem habe, hab ich das benötigte Front-Center mal für mich ausgerechnet und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass ich sogar <=70° Lenkwinkel und >=400mm Reach bräuchte um mit meinen gewünschten Eckdaten (nicht so hoher Stack, bis 45-50mm Reifenfreiheit, Cleats ganz nach hinten geschoben, 170mm Kurbelarme) das Problem vollständig aus der Welt zu schaffen.
Gerade in dieser "gemäßigt progressiven" Geo hab ich null nixinger gefunden was nicht irgendeinen Pferdefuß gehabt hätte der mich gestört hat, so wie z.B. Alu , zu teuer, zu schwer, superlange Kettenstreben, hässlich, etc etc...
Schon bei den Eckdaten von @Aninaj, die ja noch deutlich "klassischer" sind, wird's einigermaßen dünn, vor allem mit der Festlegung auf die Rahmenmaterialien 

@Aninaj
ich denke mal meinen Monstergravel-Thread kennst du? Da kamen auch noch ein paar Vorschläge, die du dir anschauen könntest, z.B. von Brother Cycles das Big Bro. Wie gesagt hatte das für mich halt alles irgend einen Pferdefuß, aber das muss ja nicht jeder genauso sehen, einen Blick wären ein paar der Räder durchaus wert.

Bist du eigentlich auf Road-Kurbel festgelegt, oder "darf" es für dich auch ein Mtb Q-Faktor und ggf ein 1fach Antrieb sein?
In ersterem Fall hast du kaum eine andere Wahl als einen Standard-Gravel Rahmen oder eben Custom zu nehmen, in zweiterem Fall könntest du wie ich bei den Mtb-Rahmen wildern.


----------



## lucie (7. März 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Das war mal die Idee. Bisherige Touren konnten mich zumindest von der Idee noch nicht so überzeugen. Aktuell ist der LRS und die Gabel in Reparatur und ich bin das Escapade wieder gefahren und rein im Flachen zieht das einfach besser ? dafür habe ich keine Rückenprobleme. Hach. Alles schwierig
> 
> Vielleicht ist 71 wirklich noch zu steil. Und ich müsste das mal testen. Ansonsten kommt es ja auch noch auf die Schuhgröße an. Weiß ja nicht auf welchen Latschen du unterwegs bist, meine wollen meisten ne Gr. 41 ? und um dem Kasperletheater auf dem Weg zur Arbeit aus dem Weg zu gehen, fahre ich da meistens Flat ?



Ui, Du lebst ja auf großen Füßen. Ok, ich hab 38er Latschen, das ist dann schon noch ein ziemlicher Unterschied.
Dann kann ich das ebensogut nachvollziehen, wie die Ausführungen von @scylla, die eine komplett andere Fußstellung auf dem Pedal hat.

Naja, vielleicht versuche ich auch mehr, mich an das Rad anzupassen, als das Rad an mich. In den letzten Jahren bin ich auch immer auf dem Optimierungs -und Bikereduziertrip gewesen und habe festgestellt, das es die eierlegende Wollmilchsau von der Stange eben nicht gibt.

Für das Spektrum, welches ich abdecken wollen würde, gibt es einfach kein Bike, dass alles kann. Entweder ich mache Abstriche, gehe Kompromisse ein oder muss meinen Fuhrpark wieder aufstocken. Teufelskreis.

Also bleibe ich erst einmal beim Bewährten. Wer weiß, was die Zukunft so bringt. Lasse ich mir heute einen speziellen Rahmen nach meinen Wünschen bauen und bin davon total überzeugt, will ich morgen wahrscheinlich doch wieder was anderes - ich bin einfach zu sprunghaft. 

...und außerdem muss man ja jetzt sein Geld zusammenhalten, damit man seine Hamstereinkäufe finanzieren kann. Obwohl: ich lebe in einem Bundesland, das aktuell auf der RKI-HP noch 'ne weiße Weste vor sich herträgt.  
Na dann...


----------



## scylla (7. März 2020)

Was mir gerade noch einfällt:
@Aninaj du schreibst, dass du Rückenschmerzen bekommst auf dem Escapade und führst das auf den Sitzwinkel zurück.
Irgendwie scheint mir das nicht so ganz plausibel, was der Sitzwinkel mit dem Rücken zu tun haben sollte? Wenn der Sitzwinkel zu sehr im Off ist, dann bekomme ich entweder Knieschmerzen oder es fühlt sich ineffizient an beim Treten, dass davon Rückenschmerzen kommen können, kenne ich aus meiner Erfahrung aber eher nicht. Rückenschmerzen bekomme ich eher, wenn die Oberkörperhaltung nicht passt. Das kann von zu kurzem/zu langer Oberrohrlänge, zu hohem/zu tiefem Stack, aber auch von falschem oder falsch gekipptem Sattel kommen. Oberrohrlänge oder Stack ist glaub selbsterklärend. Das mit dem Sattel: wenn der Sattel nicht stimmt oder falsch gekippt ist, dann tendiere ich dazu im Lendenwirbelbereich einen Rundrücken zu machen weil dadurch dann die Hüfte anders gekippt ist und das unter Umständen Druck von der Sitzzone wegnehmen kann.

Bist du dir sicher, dass die Rückenschmerzen vom Sitzwinkel kommen, oder könnte es bei dir auch was anderes sein?


----------



## lucie (7. März 2020)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Wenn ich z.B. zu kurz im Bike sitze und ich meinen Oberkörper in eine Wohlfühlposition zwischen Lenker und Sattel quetschen muss, neige ich dazu, die Lordose der LWS in eine quasi Kyphose der LWS  zu verwandeln. Damit kippt auch das Becken und ich sitze demnach auch nicht wie gewohnt locker und unverkrampft auf dem Sattel, da man ja dann auch bestrebt ist, die effizienteste Position zum Pedalieren zu finden.

Auf kurzen Strecken nicht so das Problem, aber wenn man dann am Kilometerschrubben ist, straft dich jeder Muskel des Halteapparates für die undankbare und gezwungenermaßen eingenommene Sitzposition ab.

Musste da auch viel mit der Sitzhöhe, Vorbaulängen, Sätteln und Satteleinstellungen herumexperimentieren, bis es wirklich 90%ig passte. Tagesform und Überbelastung in diesem Bereich darf man aber auch nicht außer Acht lassen.

Wenn ich in einem Bike zu lang sitze, habe ich persönlich immer eher Sitz -und Nackenprobleme.


----------



## Aninaj (8. März 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> @Aninaj
> ich denke mal meinen Monstergravel-Thread kennst du? Da kamen auch noch ein paar Vorschläge, die du dir anschauen könntest, z.B. von Brother Cycles das Big Bro. Wie gesagt hatte das für mich halt alles irgend einen Pferdefuß, aber das muss ja nicht jeder genauso sehen, einen Blick wären ein paar der Räder durchaus wert.
> 
> Bist du eigentlich auf Road-Kurbel festgelegt, oder "darf" es für dich auch ein Mtb Q-Faktor und ggf ein 1fach Antrieb sein?
> In ersterem Fall hast du kaum eine andere Wahl als einen Standard-Gravel Rahmen oder eben Custom zu nehmen, in zweiterem Fall könntest du wie ich bei den Mtb-Rahmen wildern.



Wer kennt den Fred nicht?  Aber das ist irgendwie ne ganz andere Welt.

Und tatsächlich würde ich aktuell an einer 2fach Kurbel festhalten wollen (siehe unten). Ob MTB oder Road ist mir da eigentlich egal, erwische mich aktuell, dass ich immer etwas weiter außen auf dem Pedal stehe bei der Road Kurbel.



lucie schrieb:


> Also bleibe ich erst einmal beim Bewährten. Wer weiß, was die Zukunft so bringt. Lasse ich mir heute einen speziellen Rahmen nach meinen Wünschen bauen und bin davon total überzeugt, will ich morgen wahrscheinlich doch wieder was anderes - ich bin einfach zu sprunghaft.



Ja, tatsächlich fürchte ich, dass sich das bei mir auch gerne öfter mal "anpasst" 



scylla schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher, dass die Rückenschmerzen vom Sitzwinkel kommen, oder könnte es bei dir auch was anderes sein?



Ja, so 100% sicher bin ich mir da nicht. Es war nur in letzter Zeit das einzige Rad an dem ich diese Probleme hatte.

Vielleicht mal noch ein paar Gedanken und Infos:

Die Grundidee des "Silberflitzers" (cooler Name btw) war ja meine gelbe Möhre zu ersetzen und im Idealfall auch noch das Gravelbike (es fehlt einfach der Platz die Räder zu parken, die man grad nicht fährt). Dazu war geplant ein Aufbau mit Federgabel und fetten Schlappen (eher kühlere Jahreszeit) und ein Aufbau mit Starrgabel und schmaleren Schlappen (im Sommer). Bisher existiert nur Aufbau 1 und ich hab lediglich den zweiten LRS mal getestet (siehe z.B. Challenge #50). Wobei ich finde, dass die dünnen Schlappen in dem doch eher fetten Rahmen irgendwie komisch ausschauen 

Im Dezember, als der Silberflitzer noch neu war, habe ich mal einen Test gegen das Gravelbike gemacht. 2x die gleiche Strecke. Dazwischen eine kurze Pause zum aufwärmen (war am 31. Dez ).


RadMax HFDurch. HFDurch. SpeedDauerDistanzmax SpeedRunde 1 Silberflitzer15913118,81:23:4626,230,8Runde 2
Gravelbike164134211:13:5525,933,2

Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass

ich mit dem Gravelbike efffizienter treten kann, da 2x11. Der Silberflitzer läuft aktuell noch auf 1x10.
ich mit dem Graveler doch etwas schneller bin, wobei die Anstrengung etwas höher war (war aber auch die zweite Runde) - allerdings hätte ich den Versuch vermutlich besser mit dem gleichen LRS gemacht...
Anstiege mit dem Rennlenker im Wiegetritt besser zu fahren sind
sich die beiden Räder total unterschiedlich fahren (Surprise! )

Und dann, ja dann hat sich eine Freundin ein Gravelbike gekauft und dann musst das Gravelbike eben ausgeführt werden 

Heute waren wir wieder unterwegs und ich habe, wie erwähnt, einen neuen Sattel probiert. Damit hatte ich heute tatsächlich nicht einmal Rückenweh, wir waren aber auch eher gemütlich unterwegs und ich bin nicht mit Druck gefahren, was im allgemeinen eher zu den Problem führt. Und natürlich kann ich den Sitzwinkel auch nur vorschieben, weil ich mich an dem grün satt gesehen habe und Titan scheinbar grad voll "IN" ist  Aber zum Glück hab ich ja euch, die mich wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückholen 

Vielleicht versuche ich doch noch Version 2 des Silberflitzers aufzubauen und zu schauen, wie gut sich damit graveln läßt. Das scheitert aktuell an der Gabel, die leider ja auch nicht ganz günstig ist um es mal zu "probieren". Und dann wäre da noch das Thema 2fach, dass mich optisch am Silberflitzer stört (wobei ich die Leitung schon gut gelöst habe, wenn alles so paßt, wie geplant).


----------



## scylla (8. März 2020)

Hast du schonmal dran gedacht, deinen Silberflitzer mit Rennlenker (und entsprechend kurzem Vorbau, ich weiß jetzt natürlich nicht was da aktuell dran ist und ob ausreichend viel kürzer überhaupt geht) und 2fach auszustatten und so mal zu testen?
Es gibt mittlerweile echt schöne "geländespezifische" Dropbars mit kürzerem Reach und Drop, und auch in größeren Breiten. Vielleicht kannst du dich mit denen ja generell auch im Gelände besser anfreunden als bisher.

Auch interessant wäre eine Geometrie-Gegenüberstellung von Silberflitzer und Escapade z.B. hiermit http://www.bikegeo.net

Wenn die Rückenprobleme mit dem Escapade hauptsächlich auftreten wenn du mit Druck fährst: sitzt du darauf vielleicht gestreckter? Je mehr vorgebeugt man sitzt, desto mehr Vorspannung hat die Muskulatur im hinteren Obeschenkel, Bobbes und unteren Rücken. Was einerseits dazu führt dass man leichter Druck geben kann (effizienter halt) aber andererseits wenn die Muskulatur das nicht gewöhnt ist halt auch zu Verspannungen in dem Bereich führen kann.


----------



## Martina H. (8. März 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> und ich bin nicht mit Druck gefahren, was im allgemeinen eher zu den Problem führt.



... da liegt der Teufel im Brunnen. Wenn Du "mit Druck" fährst, machst Du das dann mit grossen Gängen? Richtig? Das führt dann dazu, dass Deine "schwache" Rückenmuskulatur das nicht halten kann und es kommt zu Problemen (kenne ich aus Erfahrung). Sprich - heisst für mich - grosse/schwere Gängen vermeiden und Geschwindigkeit über Frequenz zu erreichen - kotz - ist aber nun mal so...



Aninaj schrieb:


> Das scheitert aktuell an der Gabel, die leider ja auch nicht ganz günstig ist um es mal zu "probieren".



An was für eine Gabel hast Du da gedacht und was darf sie kosten?


----------



## Aninaj (8. März 2020)

Ich möchte mal kurz DANKE sagen: Mädels ihr seid super. Was würde ich nur ohne eure echt hilfreichen Kommentare machen. Mich vermutlich ständig heillos ver(l/k)aufen 

Back to Topic.

Hab mal die Geo verglichen:






Reach stem vom Gravel paßt zum Reach Spacers vom Flitzer. Die Räder sind also im Reach sehr ähnlich "lang". Den Flitzer mit Rennlenker auszurüsten habe ich allerdings nicht wirklich auf dem Plan. Da ich nen rechten langen Vorbau fahre, würde da aber vielleicht ein super kurzer Vorbau und ein Lenker mit ultrakurzem Reach passen. Aber so einen Lenker hab ich ned da und eigentlich wollte ich den Flitzer ja ganz bewußt mit Flatbar und Hörnchen fahren. Aber im Hinterkopf behalten kann man es ja mal... er weiß, wo die Reise noch hinführt 



Martina H. schrieb:


> An was für eine Gabel hast Du da gedacht und was darf sie kosten?


Bzgl. Gabel am Flitzer, wenn dann Carbon. Preislich sollte es was ordentliches sein und da habe ich bisher auch nur die VPace gefunden. Nur zum probieren ist mir die aber zu teuer. Was günstiges zum probieren kaufen will ich aber auch nicht. Vielleicht kann ich mir irgendwo eine Gabel leihen, da wäre dann ja erstmal egal welches Material, und einfach testen.. nur wer leiht mir ne passende Gabel?



scylla schrieb:


> Wenn die Rückenprobleme mit dem Escapade hauptsächlich auftreten wenn du mit Druck fährst: sitzt du darauf vielleicht gestreckter? Je mehr vorgebeugt man sitzt, desto mehr Vorspannung hat die Muskulatur im hinteren Obeschenkel, Bobbes und unteren Rücken. Was einerseits dazu führt dass man leichter Druck geben kann (effizienter halt) aber andererseits wenn die Muskulatur das nicht gewöhnt ist halt auch zu Verspannungen in dem Bereich führen kann.





Martina H. schrieb:


> ... da liegt der Teufel im Brunnen. Wenn Du "mit Druck" fährst, machst Du das dann mit grossen Gängen? Richtig? Das führt dann dazu, dass Deine "schwache" Rückenmuskulatur das nicht halten kann und es kommt zu Problemen (kenne ich aus Erfahrung). Sprich - heisst für mich - grosse/schwere Gängen vermeiden und Geschwindigkeit über Frequenz zu erreichen - kotz - ist aber nun mal so...



Von der Geo Tabelle sitze ich auf beiden Rädern vermutlich ähnlich wenig gestreckt. Der Reach des Rennlenkers ist nicht viel länger als der Vorbau am Flitzer. Der Sattel am Gravel ganz nach vorn geschoben, am Flitzer eher mittig. 

Mit Druck meine ich nicht unbedingt schwere Gänge, sondern einfach mit etwas mehr Speed und nicht im gemütlich vor mich hintreten Modus. Zum Beispiel die Tour am 31.12. Auch wenn die durch. Geschwindigkeit das nicht vermuten läßt, habe ich da schon etwas Gas gegeben. Auf dem Escapade hatte ich die üblichen leichten Rückenprobleme, auf dem Flitzer nicht. Jetzt kann man sagen, die Vorbelastung mit dem Flitzer etc. Aber auf meiner Flitzertour letztens nach FFM bin ich auch eher mit "Druck" gefahren und hatte so gut wie keine Rückenprobleme (ein minibißchen ziehen gab's dann nach ungewohnten 90 km schon, aber das empfinde ich als "normal").

Müßte mal mit dem neuen Sattel eine etwas schnellere Tour auf dem Gravel machen, um zu testen, ob der Sattel vielleicht schon hilft. Ich brauch definitiv mehr Zeit zum radfahren!!!!


----------



## Martina H. (8. März 2020)

... zum Thema Gabel: leihen kann ich Dir meine von Mausel nicht  - ich bin aber sehr zufrieden mit dem guten Stück. Ist allerdings vom Ali, gekauft direkt vom Hersteller BXT. Dieser Hersteller ist ausreichend Forumsbekannt und von verschiedenen Usern schon ausgiebig getestet und für gut befunden worden. Bezahlt habe ich damals irgendwas um die 70€ - wo die momentan sind weiss ich nicht. 

Aber es ist natürlich keine "Designergabel" ala VPace oder Niner, das Geld für die hätte ich allerdings auch nicht ausgegeben. Ausserdem wüsste ich auch nicht, ob ich lieber eine neue (erprobte) vom Chinesen, oder eine gebrauchte von einem User, den ich nicht kenne und nicht weiss, was er der Gabel "angetan" hat nehmen würde - hmmh, ich weiss es doch: lieber die Neue


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (8. März 2020)

@Aninaj Wie ist die Sitzposition beim Escapade bzw. beim Silberflitzer? Fährst Du mehr Ober- Unterlenker oder hast Du die Hände mehr auf den Hoods? Achte einmal darauf, wenn Du beide mal gegeneinander fährst, ob Du beim Escapade die LWS nach hinten krümmst. Davon bekam ich immer Probleme auf längeren Touren, wenn ich im Bike zu kurz sitze oder weil der Sattel die falsche Neigung hatte. Am Ende half dann zusätzlich der Wechsel auf einen anderen Sattel. Das war echt müßig und irgendwie ändert sich mit den Jahren auch das Wohlfühlsitzen. 
Vor gefühlt einhunderttausend Jahren saß ich mal ziemlich bequem auf einem Selle Italia Flite - den würde ich heute als reinstes Foltergerät ansehen (das war so Anfang der 90er, also doch noch nicht so lange her).

Fahre seit einiger Zeit die 611er SQ-Lab-Sättel. Hat aber gedauert, bis ich die richtige Breite (13) gefunden und vor allem die richtige Neigung gefunden hatte. Inzwischen kann ich mich, gerade auf dem Koga, ziemlich locker auf den Sattel hocken. Das Becken kippt in eine angenehm entspannte Position und ich kann auch längere Strecken mit mehr "Druck" fahren (bin aber eigentlich der Hamsterradtreter - TF um die 90 ) ohne mit Rückenschmerzen vom Rad zu steigen.


----------



## Martina H. (8. März 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> (das war so Anfang der 90er, also doch noch nicht so lange her).



... Du bist sooooo alt


----------



## lucie (8. März 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... Du bist sooooo alt



Jo.


----------



## scylla (8. März 2020)

Gabel: welche Einbaulänge hast du denn angepeilt?
Ich hatte für mein Monster irgendwas um die 470-475 gesucht. Da hatte ich folgende auf dem Schirm:

die VPace die du auch schon gesehen hast
alte Niner RDO ohne Boost mit 470mm Einbaulänge (hab ich dann letztendlich bei Kleinanzeigen für 180 geschossen)
Norton Shoes 650B
Ritchey WCS 29 (wobei mir die kantige "Federgabel" Form nicht gefällt und das Preisschild auch nicht)
die Rastalook Gabel von hier https://www.carbon-gabel.de/shop/29/475mm-colour/#cc-m-product-15180828396 (war die Empfehlung von einem Freund, der genau die fährt)
Leihen leider negativ. Ich bin gerade schon angepisst, dass der Freilauf vom Monster seit über einer Woche weg ist und ich es nicht fahren kann 



Martina H. schrieb:


> Ausserdem wüsste ich auch nicht, ob ich lieber eine neue (erprobte) vom Chinesen, oder eine gebrauchte von einem User, den ich nicht kenne und nicht weiss, was er der Gabel "angetan" hat nehmen würde - hmmh, ich weiss es doch: lieber die Neue



Seh ich genau andersrum. Wenn das Laminat im Grundsatz gut gemacht ist, halte ich es für sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass das Teil eine gravierende strukturelle Schädigung hat während man von außen garnix sieht und es auch beim Abklopfen nicht hört. Wenn das Laminat nicht gut gemacht ist, dann siehste nix und es kann im Neuzustand schon instabil sein. Vor nicht zu langer Zeit hab ich im Cotic Forum zufällig von @guitarman-3000 gelesen, dem so eine Chinagabel wohl auf der ersten Fahrt unterm A*** weggebrochen ist. Das hat mich persönlich ziemlich abgeschreckt  ?‍♀️ Vor allem bei Gabel, Vorbau + Lenker bin ich halt doch ziemlich paranoid, wenn da was während der Fahrt bricht machste genau garnix mehr.
Wobei BTX wohl schon eine der "besseren" Chinamarken ist, jedenfalls liest man recht viel gutes drüber.


----------



## Martina H. (8. März 2020)

...evtl. noch eine Alternative...

 - zwei Doofe...


----------



## scylla (8. März 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> - zwei Doofe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (8. März 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... zum Thema Gabel: leihen kann ich Dir meine von Mausel nicht  - ich bin aber sehr zufrieden mit dem guten Stück. Ist allerdings vom Ali, gekauft direkt vom Hersteller BXT. Dieser Hersteller ist ausreichend Forumsbekannt und von verschiedenen Usern schon ausgiebig getestet und für gut befunden worden. Bezahlt habe ich damals irgendwas um die 70€ - wo die momentan sind weiss ich nicht.



Och menno  - Tatsächlich bin ich von dem Gedanken eine Carbongabel aus China zu ordern nicht so wirklich überzeugt. Mir ist klar, dass die Gabeln im Großen und Ganzen alle daher kommen, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass ein "echter" deutsche Händler (z.B. VPace) nochmal eine andere Qualitätskontrolle hat, als der chin. Hersteller. 

Eine Freundin hat sich grad eine Chinagabel geholt, die auch immer wieder mal hier im Forum auftaucht und da haben wir jetzt das Problem, dass die Bremsaufnahme nicht exakt ist, so dass sich der Sattel nicht richtig einstellen lässt. (Gut, genau das Problem, nur schlimmer, hatte ich ja auch mit einem deutschen Händler und seinem Rahmen, aber da hatte ich dann wenigstens einen deutschen Ansprechpartner...)



lucie schrieb:


> @Aninaj Wie ist die Sitzposition beim Escapade bzw. beim Silberflitzer? Fährst Du mehr Ober- Unterlenker oder hast Du die Hände mehr auf den Hoods? Achte einmal darauf, wenn Du beide mal gegeneinander fährst, ob Du beim Escapade die LWS nach hinten krümmst.



Die Sitzposition ist gefühlt kaum unterschiedlich (die Daten zeigen auch, dass zumindest der Reach von beiden Rädern ähnlich ist). 

Fahre am Gravel zu 95% auf den Hoods, manchmal bei viel Gegenwind oder wenn ich mal ein schnelleres Stück Strasse hinter mich bringen will im Unterlenker, und hin und wieder mal für den Überblick am Oberlenker (also der Teil neben dem Vorbau, wenn der so heißt?). Aber Hoods ist gefühlt das angenehmste. Für lange Strecken ist das schon eine sehr angenehme Griffposition. Aber die Bremsen.. Boah, entweder bin ich echt zu blöd die ordentlich einzustellen (hab schon stabilere Hüllen, und die Ende möglicht sauber gecuttet, stelle die Beläge immer nach usw. usf.) oder ich hab einfach null Power in den Händen. Aber damit einen Abhang runter bremsen ist echt ne Katastrophe (oder ich bin von meinem MTB Bremsen einfach zu verwöhnt).



scylla schrieb:


> Gabel: welche Einbaulänge hast du denn angepeilt?
> Ich hatte für mein Monster irgendwas um die 470-475 gesucht. Da hatte ich folgende auf dem Schirm:
> 
> die VPace die du auch schon gesehen hast
> ...



Einbaulänge suche ich idealerweise was um 450 - 460. Da ist der Markt leider klein, da meist für 29" angeboten wird. Von der Form unbedingt sowas wie die VPacs, also nicht sowas wie die Ritchey. Die Carbon-Gabel.de kenne ich natürlich auch, aber der importiert die ja auch nur aus China und vertickert die hier. Ob ich das dann selber importiere, oder dafür deutlich mehr bezahle macht letztlich glaube ich keinen Unterschied bzgl. der Tatsache, dass es einfach eine importierte Chinagabel ist...


----------



## scylla (8. März 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Fahre am Gravel zu 95% auf den Hoods... Aber damit einen Abhang runter bremsen ist echt ne Katastrophe (oder ich bin von meinem MTB Bremsen einfach zu verwöhnt).



An den Hoods könnte ich das auch nicht, vom Unterlenker aus in die Bremsen packen muss schon sein. (Ok einen kurzen Abhang runter schon noch, aber eine längere Abfahrt an den Hoods wäre no-go)
Am Monster hab ich jetzt Hydros mit extrem fiesem Übersetzungsverhältnis (Mtb-Bremssättel), die könnte ich im Prinzip locker von den Hoods aus bedienen (von der Bremskraft her) was mit den mechanischen nicht geht. Von daher sind Hydros wohl schon eine Lösung für Leute, die fast nur auf den Hoods fahren wollen.
Ich finde aber auch mit den Superstopper Hydros die Dosierbarkeit der Bremse und Kontrolle über den Lenker an den Hoods so viel schlechter, dass ich trotzdem immer in den Unterlenker geh 



Aninaj schrieb:


> Einbaulänge suche ich idealerweise was um 450 - 460. Da ist der Markt leider klein, da meist für 29" angeboten wird. Von der Form unbedingt sowas wie die VPacs, also nicht sowas wie die Ritchey. Die Carbon-Gabel.de kenne ich natürlich auch, aber der importiert die ja auch nur aus China und vertickert die hier. Ob ich das dann selber importiere, oder dafür deutlich mehr bezahle macht letztlich glaube ich keinen Unterschied bzgl. der Tatsache, dass es einfach eine importierte Chinagabel ist...



Wie du schon schreibst: die kommen alle daher und die Qualitätskontrolle macht's. Da scheint der Typ hinter Carbon-Gabel .de ja auch nach zu schauen, daher hätte ich da schon mehr Vertrauen als bei irgendwas von Ali.


----------



## Martina H. (8. März 2020)

... ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster  und behaupte, dass es sich bei allen (Carbon) Gabeln um Chinacarbon handelt (also zumindest bei fast allen)

Aber ok, soll ja hier keine Grundsatzdiskussion werden


----------



## scylla (8. März 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


>



Wenn man den Rennlenker vom Escapade dazu denkt und berücksichtigt, dass du die meisten Zeit vorne an den Hoods fährst, dann dürfte das Escapade im Sitzen sogar minimal länger sein je nach Reach des Dropbars. Die Breite des Dropbars dürfte dafür deutlich geringer sein als die des Flatbars vom Silberflitzer, was es wieder ausgleicht
Der Stack(stem) ist aber 2cm tiefer. Hattest du mal den Vorbau auf positiv und so getestet? Gegen den Wind kannst du ja mit dem Dropbar in den Unterlenker und bist dann immer noch tiefer und windschnittiger als mit dem Silberflitzer. Dafür ist es dann vielleicht in der Normalposition entspannender für den Rücken, und ggf fällt es dann auch leichter in den Unterlenker zu gehen im Gelände wegen der Bremsen  ?‍♀️


----------



## Aninaj (8. März 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster und behaupte, dass es sich bei allen (Carbon) Gabeln um Chinacarbon handelt (also zumindest bei fast allen)



Sagte ich das nicht bereits? 



Aninaj schrieb:


> Mir ist klar, dass die Gabeln im Großen und Ganzen alle daher kommen, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass ein "echter" deutsche Händler (z.B. VPace) nochmal eine andere Qualitätskontrolle hat, als der chin. Hersteller.





scylla schrieb:


> An den Hoods könnte ich das auch nicht, vom Unterlenker aus in die Bremsen packen muss schon sein. (Ok einen kurzen Abhang runter schon noch, aber eine längere Abfahrt an den Hoods wäre no-go)



Okay, dann brauche ich einen anderen Lenker, eine andere Einstellung was auch immer, aber ich kann aus dem Unterlenker nicht gescheit bremsen. Ich komme mit den Fingern kaum an die Griffe und wenn ich sie dann mal habe, drück der Lenker voll in die Hand und ich kann da nicht lange den Druck aufrecht halten. Irgendwo habe ich mal Fotos gepostet...

_such such such_

Ah ja hier: Bremskraft am Gravelbike

Daraufhin habe ich einen anderen Lenker dran gebastelt, der im Untergriff "runder" ist, so dass ich besser an die Hebel kommen, aber jetzt drückt wie gesagt der Lenker voll fies... 



scylla schrieb:


> Wenn man den Rennlenker vom Escapade dazu denkt und berücksichtigt, dass du die meisten Zeit vorne an den Hoods fährst, dann dürfte das Escapade im Sitzen sogar minimal länger sein je nach Reach des Dropbars. Die Breite des Dropbars dürfte dafür deutlich geringer sein als die des Flatbars vom Silberflitzer, was es wieder ausgleicht
> Der Stack(stem) ist aber 2cm tiefer. Hattest du mal den Vorbau auf positiv und so getestet? Gegen den Wind kannst du ja mit dem Dropbar in den Unterlenker und bist dann immer noch tiefer und windschnittiger als mit dem Silberflitzer. Dafür ist es dann vielleicht in der Normalposition entspannender für den Rücken, und ggf fällt es dann auch leichter in den Unterlenker zu gehen im Gelände wegen der Bremsen ?‍♀️



Wenn ich mal horizontal messe und dabei annehme, dass die Sättel etwas gleich lang bauen, dann ist das Escapade schon noch etwas länger als der Silberflitzer. Wirklich höher ist der Stack aber nicht, hab nochmal nachgeschaut hab am Silberflitzer nur nen 0,5er Spacer unterm Vorbau, der Stack ist also nur minimal höher.

Auf den Bildern aus dem anderen Thread sieht man, dass ich mit dem Lenker schon 1,5 cm hoch gegangen bin, kann natürlich auch noch den Vorbau positiv drehen und mal testen ob das noch was bringt. Es gibt noch was zu tun


----------



## lucie (8. März 2020)

Die Hebelweite lässt sich doch verstellen, oder? Irgendwie stehen die echt zu weit weg vom Lenker..., hmmm...


----------



## Aninaj (8. März 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Die Hebelweite lässt sich doch verstellen, oder? Irgendwie stehen die echt zu weit weg vom Lenker..., hmmm...



Ja, und die waren schon maximal nah rangestellt. Hab die dann aber irgendwann runtergeschmissen (kam mit dem SRAM Doubletap nicht klar) und fahre jetzt 105er. Hier aber ändert sich an der Stellung der Hebel zum Lenker auch ned wirklich viel.

Hier mal die neuen Shimano Griffe mit dem "runden" Lenker. Bis auf den Gepäckträger und den Pedalen entspricht das dem aktuellen Aufbau.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (8. März 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Okay, dann brauche ich einen anderen Lenker, eine andere Einstellung was auch immer, aber ich kann aus dem Unterlenker nicht gescheit bremsen. Ich komme mit den Fingern kaum an die Griffe und wenn ich sie dann mal habe, drück der Lenker voll in die Hand und ich kann da nicht lange den Druck aufrecht halten. Irgendwo habe ich mal Fotos gepostet...


Ich würde die STIs versuchen etwas weiter unten zu montieren und den Lenker gleichzeitig nach oben drehen. 
Hatte mal gelesen dass das Ende des Hebels eine Linie mit der Unterkante des Lenkers bilden sollte  ?


----------



## scylla (8. März 2020)

Nicht von unten an die Bremsen zu kommen geht an einem Geländerad echt garnicht.
Hab mal die ersten paar Seiten in dem Thread überflogen... eigentlich wurde ja alles schon gesagt was du probieren könntest.
-> STI etwas nach unten neigen. Deine sehen aus als wären sie etwas nach oben gerichtet. Wenn ich von unten nicht dran komme ist das das erste, was ich versuche. Eine minimale Abwärtsneigung stört imo auf den Hoods noch nicht sonderlich, dafür macht sie am Unterlenker einiges besser.
-> Shimano Bremshebel haben eine ausgeprägtere Kuhle am Ende und erleichtern das Drankommen dadurch. Ist halt ein sehr teurer Test

... und natürlich anderer Lenker. Da muss man sich leider echt durchprobieren. Gibt Lenker/STI Kombinationen, mit denen ich auch unten kaum an die Bremshebel komme, egal was ich mit den Einstellungen anstelle. Die fliegen bei mir dann aber sofort wieder runter. Ich staune ja schon, dass du dich mit dem Problem seit 2 Jahren abquälst  ? die Geduld hätte ich nicht, da wären bei mir schon zig Lenker und bei Bedarf auch STIs durch den Test gewandert bis was brauchbares dabei wäre.

Edit: ah, Shimano STI sind schon dran... zweiter Punkt entfällt dann wohl

Welche Handschuhgröße hast du denn wenn ich fragen darf?
Und wieviel Luft hast du zwischen dem Lenker und der Fingerkuhle des Bremshebels in der Richtung wie die Finger drangreifen, sagen wir mal Messmethode Innenkante Lenkerrohr bis Außenkante Bremshebel. Dann kann ich mal an meinen Rädern vergleichsmessen welchen Abstand ich da so hinbekomme abhängig von Lenkermodell und STI (ich hab die Bremshebel auch immer so weit wie möglich rangestellt)


----------



## lucie (8. März 2020)

Ah, ok. Die Shimano STI fand ich schon wesentlich angenehmer als die Sram-Hebel.
Von Shimano gibt es auch STI-Hebel für kleinere Hände - sind alledings hydraulisch, würden dann natürlich fette Kosten nach sich ziehen. 

Ich habe, neben meinen Minifüßen , auch sehr kleine Hände, bin also kein Langfinger. Supertoll finde ich die Ergonomie der Sram-Hebel tatsächlich nicht, komme aber ganz gut mit Ihnen zurecht. 

Da hilft wohl nur, wie @greenhorn-biker schon geschrieben hat, noch einmal mit der Lenkereinstellung und der Griffposition zu experimentieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (8. März 2020)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Ich würde die STIs versuchen etwas weiter unten zu montieren und den Lenker gleichzeitig nach oben drehen.
> Hatte mal gelesen dass das Ende des Hebels eine Linie mit der Unterkante des Lenkers bilden sollte  ?


----------



## Aninaj (8. März 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> ... und natürlich anderer Lenker. Da muss man sich leider echt durchprobieren. Gibt Lenker/STI Kombinationen, mit denen ich auch unten kaum an die Bremshebel komme, egal was ich mit den Einstellungen anstelle. Die fliegen bei mir dann aber sofort wieder runter. Ich staune ja schon, dass du dich mit dem Problem seit 2 Jahren abquälst ? die Geduld hätte ich nicht, da wären bei mir schon zig Lenker und bei Bedarf auch STIs durch den Test gewandert bis was brauchbares dabei wäre.



Seit dem Thread habe ich ja einen anderen Lenker, den glaube auch greenhorn-biker fährt und eben statt SRAM die Shimano STIs. Tatsächlich habe ich es mittlerweile ja aufgegeben damit im Gelände zu fahren und dafür gibt's jetzt den Silberflitzer. Die Idee war den Silberflitzer dann auch für die flachen Runden zu nehmen, aber den Schritt habe ich bisher nicht gemacht. Vielleicht sollte ich das nochmal weiter verfolgen. Wobei wie gesagt so grundsätzlich ist das mit dem Rennlenker schon auch ne nette Sache, nur eben ned im Gelände oder wenn es länger irgendwo runter geht. Dann nervt es, dass die Hände immer so weh tun vom Bremsen. Gefühlt war das am Renner mit Felgenzwickern nicht so schlimm (aber das kann ich nicht mehr wirklich sagen).



scylla schrieb:


> Welche Handschuhgröße hast du denn wenn ich fragen darf?
> Und wieviel Luft hast du zwischen dem Lenker und der Fingerkuhle des Bremshebels in der Richtung wie die Finger drangreifen, sagen wir mal Messmethode Innenkante Lenkerrohr bis Außenkante Bremshebel.



Handschuhgröße - gute Frage. Bei Roeckle ne 8. 

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe sind das zwischen 80 und 90 mm.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (9. März 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 992269


Da war ich etwas langsam, Tipp war für das Bild oben drüber mit den Sram Hebeln gemeint. Da sahen die Hebel etwas hoch aus.
Hab jetzt auch mal schnell nachgemessen, weils mir keine Ruhe lässt 



Welche 105er Reihe hast du verbaut? Ich hab die 5700er und den breitesten Block , glaub 10mm, zur Abstandsverringerung drin. Und siehe da meine sind tatsächlich näher dran 




Bremskraft hatten wir glaub auch schon durchgekaut? Ich mag meine Mini-Vs nicht mehr hergeben und nach vielen Vergleichen ist die Rahmengeometrie auch nicht so schlecht wie gedacht

Wird Zeit für eine gemeinsame Gravelrunde, Wenn's nur nicht so weit wäre


----------



## scylla (9. März 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 992269



Die Einstelltipps wo oder wie das Lenkerende stehen soll sind letztendlich ja auch nur grobe Richtwerte. Ich würd's trotzdem mal probieren die STI etwas runter zu drehen, auch wenn es dann nicht mehr der Lehrmeinung konform ist. Ich glaub ich hab das an keinem einzigen Lenker so eingestellt, ich mach es einfach so wie ich gut greifen kann und nicht nach Meter oder Wasserwaage . So wie es auf dem Bild ausschaut zeigt die obere Fläche der Hoods aktuell leicht nach oben. Das ist die Position in der es im Allgemeinen oben an den Hoods am besten geht. Wenn die Hoods waagerecht stehen oder ganz minimal nach unten finde ich das aber oben gegriffen immer noch nicht unbequem, dafür komme ich von unten wesentlich besser an die Bremsgriffe. Vielleicht ist es für dich dann an den Hoods schlecht, das kann natürlich sein. Aber Versuch macht kluch.

Roeckel Größe 8 passt mir auch. Ich messe das nachher auch mal nach...


----------



## Aninaj (9. März 2020)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Da war ich etwas langsam, Tipp war für das Bild oben drüber mit den Sram Hebeln gemeint. Da sahen die Hebel etwas hoch aus.



Ah, hab mich schon gewundert was du wohl meinst 



greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Welche 105er Reihe hast du verbaut? Ich hab die 5700er und den breitesten Block, glaub 10mm, zur Abstandsverringerung drin. Und siehe da meine sind tatsächlich näher dran



Öhm.. gute Frage, nächste Frage? Woran erkenne ich denn das? Einen Block habe ich glaube nicht montiert, zumindest nix was so komisch ausschaut wie bei dir auf dem Bild... Ich geh mal gucken...


Ich hab wohl die 5800 und die hat dieses nette Feature:




Womit sich der Hebelweg um 10 mm verringern läßt... Ich bilde mir zwar ein, dass auch eingestellt zu haben, aber scheinbar habe ich das nicht getan, ließ sich nämlich noch weiter ranstellen 

Jetzt kann ich zwar nimmer bremsen, bzw. die Bremse bremst dauerhaft  aber dafür stehen die Griffe jetzt näher am Lenker 

Gut, das ist jetzt nett für den Unterlenker, ändert aber nix an der fehlenden Bremskraft.



greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Bremskraft hatten wir glaub auch schon durchgekaut? Ich mag meine Mini-Vs nicht mehr hergeben und nach vielen Vergleichen ist die Rahmengeometrie auch nicht so schlecht wie gedacht



Dann warst du einfach nur schneller mit der Erkenntnis, aber da komme ich schon auch noch hin 



greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Wird Zeit für eine gemeinsame Gravelrunde, Wenn's nur nicht so weit wäre



Unbedingt! Wat wohnste auch so weit wech, ey! 



scylla schrieb:


> Die Einstelltipps wo oder wie das Lenkerende stehen soll sind letztendlich ja auch nur grobe Richtwerte. Ich würd's trotzdem mal probieren die STI etwas runter zu drehen, auch wenn es dann nicht mehr der Lehrmeinung konform ist. Ich glaub ich hab das an keinem einzigen Lenker so eingestellt, ich mach es einfach so wie ich gut greifen kann und nicht nach Meter oder Wasserwaage . So wie es auf dem Bild ausschaut zeigt die obere Fläche der Hoods aktuell leicht nach oben. Das ist die Position in der es im Allgemeinen oben an den Hoods am besten geht. Wenn die Hoods waagerecht stehen oder ganz minimal nach unten finde ich das aber oben gegriffen immer noch nicht unbequem, dafür komme ich von unten wesentlich besser an die Bremsgriffe. Vielleicht ist es für dich dann an den Hoods schlecht, das kann natürlich sein. Aber Versuch macht kluch.



Klar, irgendwo muss man ja anfangen. Aber ich hab die Hoods ne Weile rumgeschoben und ausprobiert und gefühlt wurde es nie besser im Untergriff, dafür immer ätzender auf den Hoods. Jetzt sind zwar die Griffe noch etwas näher am Unterlenker, aber die Kraft die ich zum bremsen brauche, hat sich ja jetzt nicht geändert.

Tatsächlich habe ich vor einer Weile hydraulische Bremsen geordert, bisher sind sie aber noch nicht eingetroffen und ob sie kommen weiß ich auch noch nicht genau. Dann weiß ich jetzt aber schon mal, dass ich die Griffweiter einstellen kann 

Ja, so schnell geht's von - ich hätte Bock auf nen neuen Rahmen, zu - stell doch mal dein Cockpit gescheit ein, dann brauchste auch keinen neuen Rahmen


----------



## greenhorn-biker (9. März 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ja, so schnell geht's von - ich hätte Bock auf nen neuen Rahmen, zu - stell doch mal dein Cockpit gescheit ein, dann brauchste auch keinen neuen Rahmen


Andere würden sagen, ja cool Geld gespart   

Wir sagen...
"Aber...aber ich will doch den tollen neuen Rahmen "


----------



## Deleted 454842 (9. März 2020)

Heute schonmal einen Blick aufs noch sehr unfertige Aeris werfen dürfen. Hach.   
Der Dämpfer braucht leider noch ne gefühlte Ewigkeit, dh es ist alles montiert, außer selbigem und die Bremsen.
Ich hols dann so wie es momentan ist Freitag ab. Die Wartezeit wird dadurch sicher nicht besser.


----------



## lucie (9. März 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ich hab wohl die 5800 und die hat dieses nette Feature:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Die Hebelweite lässt sich doch verstellen, oder? Irgendwie stehen die echt zu weit weg vom Lenker..., hmmm...



Das meinte ich. Geht übrigens auch bei den Sram-Hebeln. Hatte mir gedacht, dass Du das bei denen evtl. nicht eingestellt hattest. Hat bei mir schon geholfen, 

Metallische Beläge könnten die Bremskraft der TRP? ggf. auch noch ein wenig erhöhen. Aber wenn Du 'ne hydrauliscbe geordert hast, kannst Du ja vorerst auf weitere Experimente bei der mechanischen verzichten.


----------



## Aninaj (9. März 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Das meinte ich. Geht übrigens auch bei den Sram-Hebeln. Hatte mir gedacht, dass Du das bei denen evtl. nicht eingestellt hattest. Hat bei mir schon geholfen,



Bei den SRAM Hebeln hatte ich das definitiv gemacht. Da hat mich das DoubleTap am Ende so gestört, dass ich die Schaltung gegen eine 105er getauscht habe.



lucie schrieb:


> Metallische Beläge könnten die Bremskraft der TRP? ggf. auch noch ein wenig erhöhen. Aber wenn Du 'ne hydrauliscbe geordert hast, kannst Du ja vorerst auf weitere Experimente bei der mechanischen verzichten.



Metallische Beläge hatte Scylla auch schon mal erwähnt. Ich hatte das aber nicht weiter verfolgt, da ich ja eigentlich geplant hatte das Gravel durch den Silberflitzer zu ersetzen. Der Graveler ist ja erst vor ein paar Wochen wieder ins Gespräch gekommen, da ne Freundin sich dann doch (endlich) ein Gravelbike geholt hatte und der Silberflitzer noch nicht einsatzbereit war/ist für die reinen Graveltouren.

Die hydrauliche habe ich vor einigen Wochen geordert und bisher keinen Hinweis darauf, dass sie irgendwann kommt. Ist wohl so ne Überraschungskiste. Daher ist da wohl noch etwas abwarten angesagt... Aber bis da Klarheit herscht wollte ich auch ned weiter experimentieren. Zum mindest maximal im Kopf 

Und bisher fahren wir ja nur eher flache Sachen und damit komme ich mit der Bremse soweit klar.

Ach, ich fürchte ich weiß selbst nicht genau, was ich will. Wenn ich nur mehr Platz hätte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (10. März 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ach, ich fürchte ich weiß selbst nicht genau, was ich will.



Einsicht ist der erste Weg zur Besserung 



Aninaj schrieb:


> Wenn ich nur mehr Platz hätte



Wem sagst Du das?


----------



## Lenka K. (10. März 2020)

Mehr Platz heisst doch nur: mehr Qual der Wahl   .

P.S. Ich bin ECHT froh, dass sich Skier besser verstauen lassen als Bikes .


----------



## Aninaj (14. März 2020)

Also ich habe nochmal drüber nachgedacht und werde doch mal ne Starrgabel in den Silberflitzer einbauen. Problem, ich finde eigentlich keine passende Gabel (eventuell in China, da will ich aber eigentlich nicht bestellen und aktuell wird da vermutlich auch eh nix geliefert).

Ich hätte gerne:

Carbon
EBH 450-460mm
Steckachse (Schnellspanner geht als Kompromiss auch)
tapered (1 1/8 geht technisch natürlich auch als Kompromiss)
Scheibenbremse Aufnahme PM (IS ginge auch)
schwarz matt (oder was mit blau) 

Passend dazu habe ich bisher nur gefunden:
CarbonGabel.de

Die VPace hat leider nur Schnellspanner (wäre als Kompromiss möglich). Und sonst wird es echt dünn bei der benötigten Einbauhöhe.

Einfach mal bei Carbongabel.de bestellen und probieren? Oder habt ihr noch Ideen / Vorschläge?


----------



## Aninaj (30. März 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Die hydrauliche habe ich vor einigen Wochen geordert und bisher keinen Hinweis darauf, dass sie irgendwann kommt. Ist wohl so ne Überraschungskiste. Daher ist da wohl noch etwas abwarten angesagt... Aber bis da Klarheit herscht wollte ich auch ned weiter experimentieren. Zum mindest maximal im Kopf



Heute kam die Versandbestätigung. Jetzt wird es spannend


----------



## Martina H. (30. März 2020)

... na denn


----------



## Aninaj (2. April 2020)

*Ich brauche eine graue Maus* 

Hallo Zusammen, es ist mal wieder soweit, ich brauche und will daher planen, um am Ende zu bauen. Dank Corona hab ich ja Zeit 

Allerdings, wie der Name schon sagt, ein Low-Budget-Bike, das mich bei gutem Wetter zuverlässig und schnell von A nach B bringt, bei B dann brav 8-9h auf mich wartet, um mich dann wieder von B nach A zu bringen. Es sollte also gut laufen, aber nicht danach aussehen, als wenn man es unbedingt haben will. Meine aktuellen Gedanken:

Singlespeed da im Prinzip keine Höhenmeter (aber dann doch mit Option auf Schaltung, falls ich damit auf Dauer nicht klarkomme)
min. 27,5 LR
Reifenfreiheit für Gravelbereifung, da die meisten Wege keinen guten Belag haben
Ich schwanke zwischen Krumbügel und Flatbar
Wenn Flat dann günstige hydraulische Bremsen, beim Krumbügel dann Seilzug
Habt ihr sowas, habt ihr euch dazu schon mal Gedanken gemacht? Eher ein Gravelrahmen, oder ein MTB Rahmen, oder muss er nur die richtige Größe haben? 

Freu mich über Anregungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (2. April 2020)

Für wie viele Kilometer/Strecke soll es denn sein?


----------



## lucie (2. April 2020)

Ich würde einen passenden Gravel-Rahmen (für Schaltung) samt Gabel nehmen + Kettenspanner (Feder spannt ordentlich stramm). Habe selbst am Tricksebike diesen. Einstellung der Kettenlinie funktioniert aber ohne Pass-Scheiben. Ok, ist etwas teurer, aber funzt besser als z.B. das Surly-Teil. Ist bei mir wieder runtergeflogen.

Wenn Du Stahl suchst, wäre das vielleicht eine Alternative. Geodaten habe ich noch nicht gecheckt, wäre aber sicher keine schlechte Basis.
Breite Schlappen sollte lt. Der Fotos aber auf jeden Fall reinpassen. 

Warum hängst Du immer bei den 27,5er LR fest? Für Strecke auf Asphalt würde ich immer auf 28" gehen.


----------



## Martina H. (2. April 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> *Ich brauche eine graue Maus*




 ach was  


Ich geb Dir (jetzt) keine Tipps - wahrscheinlich weisst Du schon welchen Du haben willst, freust Dich nur über unsere Vorschläge und lachst Dich schlapp, was da kommt


----------



## Aninaj (2. April 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Für wie viele Kilometer/Strecke soll es denn sein?



mind. 12,5 km je Strecke. Je nach Wegzustand auch etwas mehr.



lucie schrieb:


> Warum hängst Du immer bei den 27,5er LR fest? Für Strecke auf Asphalt würde ich immer auf 28" gehen.



Da stand erst 28/29". Dann hatte ich die Idee man könnte auch alten MTB Rahmen für das Projekt nehmen, aber da werden dann max. 27,5 reinpassen. Daher jetzt min. 27,5  Aber ja, eher natürlich 28/29.



Martina H. schrieb:


> ach was







Martina H. schrieb:


> Ich geb Dir (jetzt) keine Tipps - wahrscheinlich weisst Du schon welchen Du haben willst, freust Dich nur über unsere Vorschläge und lachst Dich schlapp, was da kommt



Tatsächlich stehe ich noch bei null. Daher, gerne raus mit den Tipps 



lucie schrieb:


> Wenn Du Stahl suchst, wäre das vielleicht eine Alternative. Geodaten habe ich noch nicht gecheckt, wäre aber sicher keine schlechte Basis.
> Breite Schlappen sollte lt. Der Fotos aber auf jeden Fall reinpassen.



Das ist tatsächlich genau das Gegenteil einer "grauen Maus" . Auffällige Farbe und wertige Ausstattung. Für den Zweck würde ich dann doch eher etwas gedeckteres und mit weniger (offensichtlich) wertigen Ausstattung suchen. Also schon ein guter LRS, aber dann ohne Decals. Also der Anschein sollte keine Ambitionen wecken sich des Rades zu ermächtigen. Es muss leider draußen stehen.

Preislich sollte es daher auch eher für's schmale Budget sein. Aber mir geht's ja erstmal um's Konzept.


----------



## Aninaj (2. April 2020)

Sowas z.B. war eine meiner Vorstellungen:





__





						Monstergravel - let's call it "Trekking"
					

jemand möglicherweise bei einer sammelbestellung der aufkleber/shirts dabei? https://de-de.facebook.com/Monstercrossnews/  Ich seh da nur nen Aufkleber. Das Motiv ist das selbe?  @scylla  Wie läuft es bei euch mit dem Coast bar?




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## lucie (2. April 2020)

Das hätte ich mir fast mal zugelegt...


----------



## Aninaj (2. April 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Das hätte ich mir fast mal zugelegt...



Schick, zu schick. Und viel zu fette Reifen


----------



## lucie (2. April 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Schick, zu schick. Und viel zu fette Reifen



Es passt ja logischerweise auch ein 29er LRS rein, Ausfallende für Schaltung gibt es auch.

Es sind schon häufiger gebrauchte Rahmen auch im Bikemarkt oder auf Kleinanzeigen (nur so als Beispiel) angeboten worden.

Wenn's einfach nur lowbudget sein soll, kannste doch jeden x-beliebigen, abgeranzten Rahmen nehmen und ihn mit Kettenspanner erst einmal singlespeed fahren. Warum dann so ein brainstorming? Die Eckdaten hast Du doch selbst schon vorgegeben und Deine Ansprüche lassen keinen großen Spielraum mehr zu.


----------



## Aninaj (2. April 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Es passt ja logischerweise auch ein 29er LRS rein, Ausfallende für Schaltung gibt es auch.



Das schon, aber den muss ich dann ja auch erstmal noch kaufen. 

Ich schau schon seit Tagen in Kleinanzeigen/Bikemarkt/eBay (zum abholen eines kompletten Bikes dann nur regional). Das Hamburger Beispiel schaut richtig gut aus. Vielleicht schon wieder zu gut? Beim Charge Plus und auch dem Kona Unit hätte ich halt immer Angst, dass das abends nimmer da steht. Oder schätze ich das falsch ein? Kann es doch ein wertigeres Bike sein, so lange ich nur genügend Schlösser habe? 



lucie schrieb:


> Wenn's einfach nur lowbudget sein soll, kannste doch jeden x-beliebigen, abgeranzten Rahmen nehmen und ihn mit Kettenspanner erst einmal singlespeed fahren.



Abgeranzte Rahmen/Bikes in passsender Größe und mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme gibt es gar nicht so oft, wie man denken mag. Die meisten Räder sind schlicht zu groß, oder ich zu klein  Oder eben echte Möhren, mit denen ich glaube nicht jeden Tag 25 km fahren möchte.



lucie schrieb:


> Warum dann so ein brainstorming? Die Eckdaten hast Du doch selbst schon vorgegeben und Deine Ansprüche lassen keinen großen Spielraum mehr zu.



Dann formuliere ich die Frage mal anders, was für ein Rad würdet ihr denn für 2 x 12,5 km jeden Tag nehmen? Streckenprofil flach, Untergrund teils Waldwege, teils schlechter Asphalt, es steht tagsüber immer draußen.


----------



## lucie (2. April 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Dann formuliere ich die Frage mal anders, was für ein Rad würdet ihr denn für 2 x 12,5 km jeden Tag nehmen? Streckenprofil flach, Untergrund teils Waldwege, teils schlechter Asphalt, es steht tagsüber immer draußen.



Gegenfrage: welche Teile hast Du denn ggf. schon zur Verfügung?

Ich selbst fahre in der Stadt und auch mal 10km durch den Wald auf Schotterwegen mit einem Fuji Declaration (gekauft 2016) rum. Das Bike ist täglich im Einsatz und fährt sich erstaunlich komfortabel, flink und wendig.
Steht auch häufig tagsüber an der Uniklinik mit Studentenbetrieb draußen. Es ist immer noch da.

Habe das originale Freilauf-Ritzel (machte ziemlich schnell komische Geräusche) und das KB getauscht, damit ich damit überall kurbeln, also auch an der Ampel den anderen Singlespeedern davonfahren kann. Ok, wenn die dann richtig Dampf drauf haben, bin ich dann wieder im Nachteil, aber spätestens am nächsten Anstieg kann ich wieder locker, lächelnd vorbeiziehen. 

Endgeschwindigkeit ist natürlich nicht so überragend, dafür geht es auch mal in leichtem Gelände recht zügig zur Sache. Die Felgenbremsen reichen locker für 'nen Stoppie. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem etwas modifizierten Teil.

Die Naben der LR haben Konuslager, habe sie ordentlich gefettet und eingestellt - laufen super. Innenlager ist ein Vierkant-Cartridge-Lager - läuft (noch) butterweich.

Ach ja, und Mausel kennst Du ja schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null-2wo (3. April 2020)

octane one kode. oder was vergleichbares. komplett schwarz, so wie @cocooncrew seins. versteckt sich am fahrradständer zwischen den quietschbunten baumarktmöhren und läuft mit den richtigen anbauteilen wie ein uhrwerk.


----------



## lucie (3. April 2020)

null-2wo schrieb:


> octane one kode. oder was vergleichbares. komplett schwarz, so wie @cocooncrew seins. versteckt sich am fahrradständer zwischen den quietschbunten baumarktmöhren und läuft mit den richtigen anbauteilen wie ein uhrwerk.



 Das gab's mal für 549 Tacken bei BMO und ich habe nicht zugeschlagen.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (3. April 2020)

Wie wärs mit sowas?




__





						Gravel Bike kaufen – neu oder gebraucht! 123 Gravel Bikes im Angebot – komm chnell und einfach zu deinem Gravel Bike im Bikemarkt
					

Gravel Bike ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 123 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				



So rein von der Farbgebung sieht man, dass es schon älter ist, also ich würde es am Ständer nicht mitnehmen   
Aber bei Campagnolo kenn ich mich gar nicht aus ob das was ist 
Die Bremsen sind auf jeden Fall top und ich glaub die Quantec Rahmen sind auch nicht schlecht. 
Möchtest du jetzt eigentlich ein Komplettrad oder was zum selber aufbauen?


----------



## Martina H. (3. April 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Kann es doch ein wertigeres Bike sein, so lange ich nur genügend Schlösser habe?




Pro Tipp: kauf einfach 100 Billigschlösser und schliesse es damit an - klaut garantiert keiner  

Guck mal bei Evans Cycles nach Pinnacle - gibt's zum Teil auch als Rahmenset...


----------



## Aninaj (3. April 2020)

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben, vielen Dank für die vielen Anregungen! Das hilft mir wirklich weiter mir mal klar zu werden, wo und wonach ich eigentlich schauen sollte. 



lucie schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: welche Teile hast Du denn ggf. schon zur Verfügung?
> 
> Ich selbst fahre in der Stadt und auch mal 10km durch den Wald auf Schotterwegen mit einem Fuji Declaration (gekauft 2016) rum.



Für so ein Projekt habe im Grunde fast keine Teile. Ich habe zwar einen LRS, aber 26". Ich habe Bremsen für Flat. Gabeln aller mit viel z viel Federweg  Antrieb hab ich aber nur Verschleißteile. Also da würde ne komische Gurke rauskommen. Daher macht wohl ein ganzes Bike mehr Sinn. 

Das Fuji - wie "gemütlich" fährt sich das bzw. wie breite Reifen passen denn da rein?



lucie schrieb:


> Ach ja, und Mausel kennst Du ja schon.



Mausel ist definitiv ne coole Socke. Aber würdest du das gute Stück draußen rumstehen lassen? Dafür erscheint es mir dann doch irgendwie zu gut, oder irre ich mich?



null-2wo schrieb:


> octane one kode. oder was vergleichbares. komplett schwarz, so wie @cocooncrew seins. versteckt sich am fahrradständer zwischen den quietschbunten baumarktmöhren und läuft mit den richtigen anbauteilen wie ein uhrwerk.



Das kratzt ja an der 1000€ Marke. Ist das so die Range in der Räder dann nimmer so geklaut werden? Hatte da jetzt eher so 500€ im Kopf.



greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit sowas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



S.o. Bzw. ich habe natürlich Bock zu bauen, aber bei so einem Projekt lohnt sich das vermutlich nicht wirklich oder ich muss viel Zeit in die Teilesuche investieren. Da würde sich wohl eher ein Komplettbike anbieten und wie @lucie ein paar Kleinigkeiten modifizieren. 

Wie gesagt, mir war trotz der Vorgaben oben nicht so richtig klar wonach ich eigentich schaue. Meine Eingangsfrage war dann wohl auch falsch gestellt. @lucie danke für den Stups


----------



## cocooncrew (3. April 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Das gab's mal für 549 Tacken bei BMO und ich habe nicht zugeschlagen.



Habe von meinem Octane One Kode noch sehr viele Teile vom Umbau übrig.
Falls jemand Bedarf an dem Dropbar, nebst mechanischen Scheibenbremsen, komplett neuem Laufradsatz, Kurbel usw. hat..... einfach melden.


----------



## null-2wo (3. April 2020)

das kode gibts in verschiedenen ausstattungslinien in verschiedenen preisklassen. die möhte von @cocooncrew hat (berichtige mich) etwa 1500 gekostet (und vom komplettbike ist eigentlich nur noch der rahmen übrig, die restlichen teile stehen mW zum erwerb), mein straggler (link in der signatur) etwa 1700. mit singlespeed und ohne beleuchtung kommste günstiger weg. aber: täglich 25 km, also pro woche 125 km, also 500 im monat - das willste nicht auf ner schrottmühle fahren. da ärgerste dich grün und blau und steckst über die zeit immer mehr kohle rein. ich weiß ja nicht, in was für ner fiesen gegend du wohnst... lieber die karre dezent aussehen lassen (schwarz, silber, am besten gemischt) dickes schloss und nicht so oft putzen, das hilft auch gegen diebstahl. 

müssen es scheibenbremsen sein? gehen vielleicht auch v-brakes? 
muss/ soll es n dropbar werden?


----------



## scylla (3. April 2020)

@Aninaj
nochmal ne ganz andere Idee: Du scheinst ja mit dem Escapade nicht glücklich zu sein und hast dich sowieso nach einem neuen Gravel umgeschaut. Warum nicht einfach das Escapade fürs Pendeln umwidmen (vielleicht einen billigen und nicht so auffälligen LRS rein) und statt dessen um ein neues Gravel kümmern?

Mein Mann fährt im Winter immer mit einem Titan-Mtb zur Arbeit mit durchaus sehr wertigen Teilen dran. Steht direkt an einer vielbelebten Kreuzung draußen am Fahrradständer, daneben diverse Einkaufs-Märkte samt Parkplatz. Es schaut aber mit Gepäckträger, Schutzblechen, und Dreck dran nach nix aus. Wichtig ist vor allem, dass keine Markennamen drauf stehen, die irgendjemand kennt. Schutzbleche und Träger tun dann noch ihr übriges um es hässlich genug zu machen. Cotic kennt hierzulande auch niemand, das dürfte also mit dem Escapade auch klappen denk ich. Kannt ja noch irgendwelche hässliche schwarze Schutzfolie drankleben, oder ein bisschen Lackstift dranpinseln, vor allem über irgendwelche Logos und Markenamen an den Teilen


----------



## lucie (3. April 2020)

Das Escapade hatte ich bewusst nicht ins Spiel gebracht, da ich davon ausging, dass @Aninaj ja wohl dafür eine andere hydraulische STI/Bremsgriffe-Einheit zugelegt und damit erst mal nicht unbedingt zur Arbeit fahren möchte, kann mich aber auch irren. 



Aninaj schrieb:


> Heute kam die Versandbestätigung. Jetzt wird es spannend



Oder ist es eine Bremse für Flatbar die gerade im Zulauf ist?

@Aninaj Habe von dem Fuji noch die originale Vierkantkurbel und die Bremsgriffe (Flatbar) für Rennrad-Felgenbremsen rumliegen. Bei Bedarf einfach melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (3. April 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Mausel ist definitiv ne coole Socke.





Aninaj schrieb:


> Ja, nicht schlecht, aber jetzt Bitte in Hübsch



ach... 



Aninaj schrieb:


> Aber würdest du das gute Stück draußen rumstehen lassen? Dafür erscheint es mir dann doch irgendwie zu gut, oder irre ich mich?



Wenn ich zur Arbeit fahre (über den Winter gehe ich oft zu Fuss) steht sie auch draussen - allerdings unter einem Carport. Dort sind auch schon des öfteren Bikes "abhanden" gekommen  - ich stell sie immer ganz nach hinten und hab die Kollegen gebeten sie richtig "einzuparken" - dann komm ich zwar immer schlecht dran wenn ich mal eher als die Anderen Feierabend mache - die Kackbratzen aber auch


----------



## Aninaj (3. April 2020)

cocooncrew schrieb:


> Habe von meinem Octane One Kode noch sehr viele Teile vom Umbau übrig.
> Falls jemand Bedarf an dem Dropbar, nebst mechanischen Scheibenbremsen, komplett neuem Laufradsatz, Kurbel usw. hat..... einfach melden.



Ich vielleicht. Dann hätte ich zumindest was zu basteln 



null-2wo schrieb:


> das kode gibts in verschiedenen ausstattungslinien in verschiedenen preisklassen. die möhte von @cocooncrew hat (berichtige mich) etwa 1500 gekostet (und vom komplettbike ist eigentlich nur noch der rahmen übrig, die restlichen teile stehen mW zum erwerb), mein straggler (link in der signatur) etwa 1700. mit singlespeed und ohne beleuchtung kommste günstiger weg. aber: täglich 25 km, also pro woche 125 km, also 500 im monat - das willste nicht auf ner schrottmühle fahren. da ärgerste dich grün und blau und steckst über die zeit immer mehr kohle rein. ich weiß ja nicht, in was für ner fiesen gegend du wohnst... lieber die karre dezent aussehen lassen (schwarz, silber, am besten gemischt) dickes schloss und nicht so oft putzen, das hilft auch gegen diebstahl.
> 
> müssen es scheibenbremsen sein? gehen vielleicht auch v-brakes?
> muss/ soll es n dropbar werden?



Ich bin da voll bei dir. Ich will was ordentliches unterm Arsch. Für ne klapprige Möhre ist der Weg zu lang. Aber es soll halt nicht unbedingt die Diebe anziehen, daher "graue Maus". Und auch die Idee SingelSpeed, weil günstiger. Wartungsärmer. Hab ja keine Berge. Scheibenbremsen müssen nicht. Aber ich glaube ich hätte gerne nen Dropbar, das macht das Rad gefühlt schneller 



scylla schrieb:


> @Aninaj
> nochmal ne ganz andere Idee: Du scheinst ja mit dem Escapade nicht glücklich zu sein und hast dich sowieso nach einem neuen Gravel umgeschaut. Warum nicht einfach das Escapade fürs Pendeln umwidmen (vielleicht einen billigen und nicht so auffälligen LRS rein) und statt dessen um ein neues Gravel kümmern?
> 
> Mein Mann fährt im Winter immer mit einem Titan-Mtb zur Arbeit mit durchaus sehr wertigen Teilen dran. Steht direkt an einer vielbelebten Kreuzung draußen am Fahrradständer, daneben diverse Märke samt Parkplatz. Es schaut aber mit Gepäckträger, Schutzblechen, und Dreck dran nach nix aus. Wichtig ist vor allem, dass keine Markennamen drauf stehen, die irgendjemand kennt. Schutzbleche und Träger tun dann noch ihr übriges um es hässlich genug zu machen. Cotic kennt hierzulande auch niemand, das dürfte also mit dem Escapade auch klappen denk ich. Kannt ja noch irgendwelche hässliche schwarze Schutzfolie drankleben, oder ein bisschen Lackstift dranpinseln, vor allem über irgendwelche Logos und Markenamen an den Teilen



Ja, den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon, aber das grün ist ja leider alles andere als unauffällig. Aber ja, Folieren wäre vielleicht eine Möglichkeit. Ach herje, da öffnen sich ja ungeahnte Möglichkeiten... Ich nehme den Satz von @cocooncrew, semmeln den ans Escapade und hole mir einen schicken Titanrahmen als richtigen Graveler 

Menno, sollte doch nen LowBudget Projekt werden und kein - ich baue mir ein neues Gravelbike und aus den verbleibenden Teilen baue ich mir ne gute Möhre


----------



## Aninaj (3. April 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Das Escapade hatte ich bewusst nicht ins Spiel gebracht, da ich davon ausging, dass @Aninaj ja wohl dafür eine andere hydraulische STI/Bremsgriffe-Einheit zugelegt und damit erst mal nicht unbedingt zur Arbeit fahren möchte, kann mich aber auch irren.
> 
> Oder ist es eine Bremse für Flatbar die gerade im Zulauf ist?



 Die hydraulichen STIs sind gestern angekommen, leider die falschen. Hatte nicht gesehen, dass die nicht für mechanische Schaltung sondern für DI2 sind.



Martina H. schrieb:


> ach...



Kommt immer drauf an, mit wlechem Hintergedanken man ein Rad betrachtet 



Martina H. schrieb:


> Wenn ich zur Arbeit fahre (über den Winter gehe ich oft zu Fuss) steht sie auch draussen - allerdings unter einem Carport. Dort sind auch schon des öfteren Bikes "abhanden" gekommen  - ich stell sie immer ganz nach hinten und hab die Kollegen gebeten sie richtig "einzuparken" - dann komm ich zwar immer schlecht dran wenn ich mal eher als die Anderen Feierabend mache - die Kackbratzen aber auch



Das ist genau das Problem. Ich mag ja keine schwarzen / grauen Bikes, aber in diesem Fall ist das eben hilfreich für den Einsatzweck.


----------



## lucie (3. April 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Menno, sollte doch nen LowBudget Projekt werden und kein - ich baue mir ein neues Gravelbike und aus den verbleibenden Teilen baue ich mir ne gute Möhre



Das wird nie, nie, nie etwas. Die Erfahrung habe ich in all den Jahren schon gemacht. Versuch macht eben nich immer kluch, sondern fördert auch schon einmal die Leere in der Lowbudget-Kasse.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (3. April 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Das ist genau das Problem. Ich mag ja keine schwarzen / grauen Bikes


----------



## Aninaj (3. April 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Das wird nie, nie, nie etwas. Die Erfahrung habe ich in all den Jahren schon gemacht. Versuch macht eben nich immer kluch, sondern fördert auch schon einmal die Leere in der Lowbudget-Kasse.



Heißt du finde den Vorschlag von Scylla auch gut? Oder sollte ich sagen den einzig realistischen 



linfer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1008433



Du meinst es muss nicht immer hellschwarz und dunkelgrau sein, es geht auch grünschwarz  Aber ja, das stimmt. So dunkle Farben sind wohl auch nicht auffällig, aber mir gefallen Räder immer am Besten, wenn die Farbe so richtig knallt (siehe Profilebild )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (3. April 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Das Escapade hatte ich bewusst nicht ins Spiel gebracht, da ich davon ausging, dass @Aninaj ja wohl dafür eine andere hydraulische STI/Bremsgriffe-Einheit zugelegt und damit erst mal nicht unbedingt zur Arbeit fahren möchte, kann mich aber auch irren.



nujo, die Hydros könnte man ja auch an einen anderen Rahmen schrauben 

Ich mach das eigentlich immer so, dass ich die Sachen duchreiche, wenn ich was neues kaufe/brauche/will. Also auch wenn ich eigentlich für die Stadtmöhre was "billiges" brauche, dann kauf oft nicht gezielt dafür was, sondern nutze die Gelegenheit um ein "gutes" Rad mit einem neuen "guten" Teil upzugraden, und schraube dann dafür das ältere Teil von dem guten Rad auf die Stadtmöhre um. Hat gleich zwei Vorteile: ich kann mehr schrauben 
und das gebrauchte Teil was an die Stadtmöhre kommt schaut sowieso schon ein wenig ranzig und durchgenudelt aus (zumal das dann in der Funktion trotzdem oft besser ist als ein neues Billigteil).



Aninaj schrieb:


> Die hydraulichen STIs sind gestern angekommen, leider die falschen. Hatte nicht gesehen, dass die nicht für mechanische Schaltung sondern für DI2 sind.



Also mal positiv gesehen wäre das dann eine Gelegenheit, dem neuen guten Gravel  gleich noch den Rest der DI2 Schaltung mit zu spendieren




Aninaj schrieb:


> Aber ja, Folieren wäre vielleicht eine Möglichkeit.



Blöde Idee: besorg dir eine Menge alberner Kindersticker und klatsch den kompletten Rahmen so Stickerbomb mäßig damit zu. Hello Kitty oder was auch immer gerade in ist, ich kenn mich da nicht so aus. Das klaut dann keiner. Es ist bei Bedarf reversibel. Es ist nicht schwarz. Und irgendwie witzig.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (3. April 2020)

@Aninaj 
Ich bin ja eher zufällig bei hauptsächlich schwarzen Mountainbikes gelandet und das neue wird tatsächlich mal schön knallig, aber ich hatte mir fürs Stadtrad bewusst etwas Gedecktes ausgesucht, das aber nicht schwarz ist. Die anderen Bikes konnte ich mit knalligen Anbauteilen aufmotzen, würde ich beim Stadtrad genau nicht wollen und nur schwarz wär mir auch zu eintönig gewesen.


----------



## lucie (3. April 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich mach das eigentlich immer so, dass ich die Sachen duchreiche, wenn ich was neues kaufe/brauche/will. Also auch wenn ich eigentlich für die Stadtmöhre was "billiges" brauche, dann kauf oft nicht gezielt dafür was, sondern nutze die Gelegenheit um ein "gutes" Rad mit einem neuen "guten" Teil upzugraden, und schraube dann dafür das ältere Teil von dem guten Rad auf die Stadtmöhre um. Hat gleich zwei Vorteile: ich kann mehr schrauben
> und das gebrauchte Teil was an die Stadtmöhre kommt schaut sowieso schon ein wenig ranzig und durchgenudelt aus (zumal das dann in der Funktion trotzdem oft besser ist als ein neues Billigteil).



Sehe ich ja geanau so, aber ich nahm an, dass das Escapade grundsätzlich nicht dafür eingesetzt werden sollte. Ich dachte, dass @Aninaj primär selbst auf diese Idee gekommen ist. Und da sie dennoch hier um brainstorming bat, war für mich eben das Escapade raus. 



scylla schrieb:


> Blöde Idee: besorg dir eine Menge alberner Kindersticker und klatsch den kompletten Rahmen so Stickerbomb mäßig damit zu. Hello Kitty oder was auch immer gerade in ist, ich kenn mich da nicht so aus. Das klaut dann keiner. Es ist bei Bedarf reversibel. Es ist nicht schwarz. Und irgendwie witzig.



 Da gibt's doch auch so äußerlich abgeranzte Autos, die es aber faustdick hinter den Ohren haben.


----------



## lucie (3. April 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Heißt du finde den Vorschlag von Scylla auch gut? Oder sollte ich sagen den einzig realistischen



Heißt, Du wirst mit dem reinen lowbudget-Bike und mit "mir ist es schaizzegal, wie die Schlurre aussieht" nicht glücklich und wirst wieder über ein nächstes Projekt nachdenken.

Da Du ja doch das Escapade "opfern" würdest, würde ich es mit günstigeren Teilen ausstatten und zunächst als Singlespeed aufbauen. Diese Singlespeed-Kits kosten nicht die Welt. So einen Kettenspanner von Surly hätte ich noch rumliegen - andere Alternativen hatte ich ja schon gepostet.

Die Rahmenfarbe kann man wie @scylla schon schrieb, einfach mit Stickern oder Folie abkleben.

Dann würde ich damit erst einmal fahren und schauen, ob es so passt.

Und hier dann dieses als Highend-Graveler kaufen.


----------



## Martina H. (3. April 2020)

Rat Style


----------



## Aninaj (3. April 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Sehe ich ja geanau so, aber ich nahm an, dass das Escapade grundsätzlich nicht dafür eingesetzt werden sollte. Ich dachte, dass @Aninaj primär selbst auf diese Idee gekommen ist. Und da sie dennoch hier um brainstorming bat, war für mich eben das Escapade raus.



Wie du siehst, habe ich diesen Gedankengang nicht genommen. Hauptsächlich aber weil ich - grasgrün ist zu auffällig - im Kopf hatte. Das mit den Stickern finde ich aber fast ne geile Idee. Ich glaube ich habe auch mal so Rahmenfolie bei eBay gesehen die in diese Richtung ging... TADA



lucie schrieb:


> Und hier dann dieses als Highend-Graveler kaufen.



Naaa.. mal nicht gleich übertreiben  Und tatsächlich würde ich eher Titan als Kohle nehmen. Ist mir irgendwie sympatischer. Allerdings kann ich bei planetX nicht bestellen... ob da eine höhere Macht involviert ist?


----------



## lucie (4. April 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Naaa.. mal nicht gleich übertreiben  Und tatsächlich würde ich eher Titan als Kohle nehmen. Ist mir irgendwie sympatischer. Allerdings kann ich bei planetX nicht bestellen... ob da eine höhere Macht involviert ist?



Mit Kohle kann man aber heizen.


----------



## Aninaj (4. April 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Mit Kohle kann man aber heizen.



Ich fürchte mit der Kohle geht das nimmer.


----------



## Martina H. (4. April 2020)

... doch, doch - kann man bestimmt gut mit heizen 

Titan ist doch nur für alte Frauen mit Hang zum bummeln


----------



## Aninaj (4. April 2020)

Ich seid schuld!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (4. April 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ich seid schuld!!!



Anders ausgedrückt: selber schuld


----------



## Deleted 454842 (4. April 2020)




----------



## greenhorn-biker (4. April 2020)

Mehr Bilder


----------



## lucie (4. April 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1009030
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was wird es denn, Mädchen, Junge, Divers?


----------



## Martina H. (4. April 2020)

@linfer - schon gefahren? Bilder!



Aninaj schrieb:


> Ich seid schuld!!!



hä????


----------



## Aninaj (4. April 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Was wird es denn, Mädchen, Junge, Divers?



Ich denke es wird ein Girlie, mal abwarten.


----------



## lucie (4. April 2020)

Ah, es wird rosa.


----------



## Martina H. (4. April 2020)




----------



## Deleted 454842 (4. April 2020)

Auf den anderen Bildern hat es ein anderes Vorderrad (das oben ist vom Canyon), nämlich das vom Zero, ultimo werde ich mir natürlich fürs Aeris auch noch eins zulegen.
Außerdem wird die Revelation noch gegen die Fox 36 getauscht, war da heute aber zu faul für. Dito Revive, die leihe ich mir erstmal vom Zero.
Die Revelation geht dann wieder endgültig zurück ans Zero, nach wie vor ne super Gabel.















Zusammenfassend: Aaaaaaaaaaaaaabgefahren   Bin ziemlich geflasht und renn hier grade mit Dauergrinsen durch die Gegend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (10. April 2020)

Es geht langsam los. Rahmen ist da , leider etwas übergewichtig (Soll < 1745g, Ist ca. 1890g oder die Schrauben sind so schwer ) ... aber gut, hab ja auch kein Idealgewicht, da passen wir gut zusammen 

Jetzt noch die fehlenden Teile besorgen, dann kann der Umbau losgehen.


----------



## Martina H. (10. April 2020)

Gold- ääää Titanrausch hier bei den Damen


----------



## greenhorn-biker (10. April 2020)

Die Geo ist echt nicht schlecht   
Ist bisher der erste Rahmen dessen Geometrie eine Verbesserung zu meinem Müsing wäre  die Seite hatte ich die Woche auch mal offen 
Ich sehe schon, wir müssten nur die Vorbauten austauschen und könnten dann alle Bikes untereinander tauschen


----------



## Aninaj (10. April 2020)

Ja, die Geo ist echt nicht schlecht. Hatte ja vor einiger Zeit schon mal geschaut und das war das passendste. Bin mal gespannt, wie es sich am Ende fährt. War allerdings der letzte Rahmen in S in stock und bei 1Pfund = 1 EUR konnte ich dann nimmer nein sagen 

Ja, wenn wir nicht so weit auseinander wohnen würdest, hätten wir echt unseren Spaß


----------



## Aninaj (15. April 2020)

Es geht los, die ersten Teile trudeln ein. Allerdings fehlt irgendwie immer noch ein Kleinteil, um wirklich voran zu kommen. Aber bekanntlich ist Vorfreude ja die schönste Freude 

1. Teil - Steuersatz. Ihr wisst ja, schwarz ist bei mir nicht. Daher musste Farbe ans Rad und die war dann irgendwie schon vorgegeben, daher bleibt es erstmal dabei. Leider ist das Maß so blöd, dass die Auswahl an Steuersätze nicht so riesig ist. Bin mir auch noch nicht ganz sicher, ob der wirklich dichtet, mal abwarten.





Für die Bremse fehlt noch ein Adapter, für die Kurbel fehlt das Innenlager. Für die Stütze die Sattelklemme  Da muss ich noch warten bzw. noch ordern. Aber dann geht's hoffentlich bald weiter.


----------



## Martina H. (15. April 2020)

...irgendwas ist immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (15. April 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...irgendwas ist immer



Ja, das stimmt, aber zumindest muss ich keine Codes aus dem Internet suchen, von daher habe ich einfach nur etwas Geduld


----------



## Martina H. (15. April 2020)

- stimmt, Geduld haben ist einfacher - aber "CodesimInternetsuchen" bleibt in der Erinnerung und man hat hinterher immer was zu erzählen 

...ansonsten wär es ja laaaaaaaanggweilig


----------



## greenhorn-biker (18. April 2020)

linfer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1021488Anhang anzeigen 1021489Anhang anzeigen 1021490Anhang anzeigen 1021491
> 
> Wozu in die Ferne schweifen


Schreibst du uns noch einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht ?
Ist bestimmt auch interessant für die ein oder andere kleine Dame, die etwas mehr Federweg möchte.


----------



## scylla (18. April 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> etwas Geduld



wasfürnding?


----------



## Deleted 454842 (18. April 2020)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Schreibst du uns noch einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht


Das wird noch etwas dauern. Aktuell fahre ich noch nicht das endgültige Setup. Gabel wird morgen getauscht, sofern ich da mal den Hintern hochbekomme und ich muss noch etwas auf die passende Feder warten. Letzteres ist natürlich grade ein mittleres Handicap, wobei sich das Bike trotzdem schon sehr cool fährt.
Mit etwas Glück kommt die Feder noch in meinem Urlaub, dann kann ich unter der Woche mal nen Tag per Hunsrückbahn shuttlen und ausgiebig bergab fahren.


Macht halt jetzt schon mächtig Spaß, insofern freu ich mich, wenn dann alles passt.


----------



## Aninaj (18. April 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> wasfürnding?



 Das was man haben muss, wenn die Post mal wieder länger braucht... (oder was vergessen hat zu bestellen  )

Da ich also noch was bestellen muss, habe ich überlegt einen "graveligeren" Lenker zu verbauen. Also etwas mehr Flare und wenig Drop / Reach. Ich glaube zu viel Flare finde ich auch nicht gut, aktuell habe ich nen Standard Rennradlenker mit 120 Drop und 73 Reach bei 40er breite - und wie ich grad nachgeschaut habe schon 12° Flare (?) Ritchey Comp EvoMax Lenker...

Macht vielleicht eher 42er oder 44er Breite Sinn, um etwas mehr Kontrolle zu haben?  Mit wieviel Flare sollte ich es probieren, wenn ich etwas ausgestellte Drops möchte, ohne, dass gleich die STIs total schepp stehen? 24°?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. April 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Macht vielleicht eher 42er oder 44er Breite Sinn, um etwas mehr Kontrolle zu haben?  Mit wieviel Flare sollte ich es probieren, wenn ich etwas ausgestellte Drops möchte, ohne, dass gleich die STIs total schepp stehen? 24°?


Das würde mich auch interessieren, alles was ich bisher gefunden habe ist dann immer schon echt extrem so wie ein Salsa Woodchipper, wobei der Cowbell auch nur die 12° hat   
Bei PRO gibt es jetzt auch eine Gravel Ausführung einmal mit 12° und einmal mit 30° 
Hatte mal den Easton EA70 AX bestellt der hat 16°, hab ihn aber doch wieder zurück geschickt, weil mir die flache Auflagefläche vom Ritchey zu gut gefällt. 
Ich hatte bisher noch nix mit um die 20° gefunden


----------



## scylla (19. April 2020)

Das mit der Flare Angabe ist sowieso so eine Sache. Scheinbar misst da auch jeder wie oder was er will. Ich hab hier einen Lenker mit der Angabe 21° und einen mit der Angabe 20°, wobei der mit der 21° Angabe in der Realität schätzungsweise 20° mehr Ausstellwinkel hat, also doppelt so flach 

Ich hab an meinem Monstergravel einen PNW Coast in sagenhaften 52cm Breite (zwischen den Hoods) und liebe es. Kein Stück zu breit, und liegt mir angenehm in der Hand... und der Platz und Hebel den man damit hat ist einfach so geil . Der Aha-Effekt war ungefähr ähnlich, wie "damals" als ich den 64cm Lenker von meinem ersten richtigen Mtb gegen einen sagehaft (und laut damaliger Lehrmeinung angeblich viel zu) breiten 72cm Lenker getauscht habe . Angegeben ist der Coast mit 20° Flare, wenn man ihn aber neben den Easton AX hält, sieht das ziemlich gleich aus. Gibts auch in 48cm Breite, wenn man nicht ganz so breit gehen möchte.
Eine Einschränkung würde ich aber machen bei der Lenkerbreite: analog zum Vorgehen am Mtb sollte man einen signifikant breiteren Lenker unbedingt mit einem etwas kürzeren Vorbau als "Standard" verbauen. Sonst ist man mit Lenker drehen noch nicht fertig, wenn die Kurve schon vorbei ist. Dabei muss aber auch der Lenker-Reach beachtet werden. Der PNW hat z.B. nicht nur auf dem Papier sondern auch gefühlt so einen kurzen Reach, dass ich da wieder 1-2cm mehr Vorbau brauche im Vergleich zu einem ähnlich breiten Lenker mit mehr Reach. Sprich: mit so einem Konzept wie dem Coast kann der stark verkürzte Lenker-Reach schon reichen, um die Gesamtlänge von Vorbau+Lenker bis zur Griffposition ausreichend zu verkürzen, so dass man ggf am Vorbau doch nichts mehr ändern muss.

Ein Kumpel hat von On-One den Brian, der schaut neben den Easton AX gehalten aus wie eine fast exakte Kopie davon. Also die Radien und Biegungen schauen ziemlich gleich aus, einziger Unterschied ist, dass der Reach und Drop etwas kürzer sind. Gibt's aber leider nur bis 46cm Breite.

Sehr extremen Flare mag ich auch nicht, sehr wenig bringt mir nicht viel, die Region vom Easton AX oder PNW Coast finde ich ideal. Es kommt aber auch noch auf andere Aspekte der Lenkerform an. Mir persönlich ist z.B. neben dem Flare auch wichtig, dass der Oberlenker bis zu den Hoods "klassisch" ist. Also die Vorwärts Biegung bis zu den STIs sollte noch nicht nach außen ausgestellt sein, sondern gerade nach vorne gehen. Der Flare dann erst am nach unten zeigenden Teil. Ich hatte jetzt schon zwei Lenker, wo bereits der Oberlenker zu den Hoods hin nach außen gebogen war, und beides Mal fand ich es furchtbar. Es führt dazu, dass die Hoods in einem seltsamen Winkel stehen, wodurch man keine Einstellung findet, die sowohl am Obergriff als auch in den Drops funktioniert. Und es knickt mir die Handgelenke unangenehm ab (oder zieht mir alternativ die Ellbogen in die Magengrube), wenn ich den Lenker knapp hinter den Hoods greifen will.
Konkret am Beispiel: diese Form finde ich grausam https://www.rosebikes.de/ergotec-gravel-lenker-cyclocross-2675679
und diese Form finde ich gut https://www.pnwcomponents.com/colle...ts/the-coast-handlebar?variant=31731290112077
Außerdem sollte zwar eine abgeflachte Griff-Fläche in den Drops hinter den Bremshebeln vorhanden sein, damit ich eine gute Auflage für die Hände habe (zu rund mag ich nicht, weil dann die Hände am Unterlenker immer in einer Biegung liegen). Die Griff-Fläche sollte aber auch nicht zu ausgeprägt sein und nicht zu stark nach hinten zeigen, weil ich sonst wieder nicht mehr vernünftig aus dem Unterlenker an die Bremshebel kommen.
Letztendlich hat das ganze so viele Variablen, dass man sich wohl zwangsweise durch ein paar Lenker durchprobieren muss, bevor man "seinen" Lenker gefunden hat.

A propos: den Ergotec aus dem Link oben (48cm an den Hoods, 61cm an den Enden) würde ich als "Wanderpokal" gegen Versandkosten abgeben. Ich mag ihn zwar absolut garnicht, aber vielleicht mag ihn ja jemand anders, ansonsten ist es eine Möglichkeit sich mal durchzuprobieren, und hinsichtlich Breite, Flare und sonstiger Lenkergeometrie ein paar Erfahrungen zu sammeln.
Wanderpokal heißt: wer den Lenker nicht mag, einfach an den nächsten weiterreichen gegen Versandkosten, sobald ihn jemand gut findet, hat er ein neues Zuhause gefunden.
Wer Interesse hat den Anfang zu machen, PN an mich


----------



## Martina H. (19. April 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> Das mit der Flare Angabe ist sowieso so eine Sache. Scheinbar misst da auch jeder wie oder was er will. Ich hab hier einen Lenker mit der Angabe 21° und einen mit der Angabe 20°, wobei der mit der 21° Angabe in der Realität schätzungsweise 20° mehr Ausstellwinkel hat, also doppelt so flach
> 
> Ich hab an meinem Monstergravel einen PNW Coast in sagenhaften 52cm Breite (zwischen den Hoods) und liebe es. Kein Stück zu breit, und liegt mir angenehm in der Hand... und der Platz und Hebel den man damit hat ist einfach so geil . Der Aha-Effekt war ungefähr ähnlich, wie "damals" als ich den 64cm Lenker von meinem ersten richtigen Mtb gegen einen sagehaft (und laut damaliger Lehrmeinung angeblich viel zu) breiten 72cm Lenker getauscht habe . Angegeben ist der Coast mit 20° Flare, wenn man ihn aber neben den Easton AX hält, sieht das ziemlich gleich aus. Gibts auch in 48cm Breite, wenn man nicht ganz so breit gehen möchte.
> Eine Einschränkung würde ich aber machen bei der Lenkerbreite: analog zum Vorgehen am Mtb sollte man einen signifikant breiteren Lenker unbedingt mit einem etwas kürzeren Vorbau als "Standard" verbauen. Sonst ist man mit Lenker drehen noch nicht fertig, wenn die Kurve schon vorbei ist. Dabei muss aber auch der Lenker-Reach beachtet werden. Der PNW hat z.B. nicht nur auf dem Papier sondern auch gefühlt so einen kurzen Reach, dass ich da wieder 1-2cm mehr Vorbau brauche im Vergleich zu einem ähnlich breiten Lenker mit mehr Reach. Sprich: mit so einem Konzept wie dem Coast kann der stark verkürzte Lenker-Reach schon reichen, um die Gesamtlänge von Vorbau+Lenker bis zur Griffposition ausreichend zu verkürzen, so dass man ggf am Vorbau doch nichts mehr ändern muss.
> ...




boah, wat bin ich froh, dass ich mit Lenkern in der Art nix anfangen kann


----------



## Aninaj (19. April 2020)

Ich überlege den Ritchey mal zu probieren. Der haut preislich erstmal kein Loch und bis auf diesen komischen Hubbel im Unterlenker schaut der auch ganz gut aus. Alternativ wäre der Easton AX in der günstigen Ausführung. Glaube der Ergotec von scylla schaut mir zu krass aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (19. April 2020)

Habe auch gerade auf diesen Lenker am Monstercrosser gewechselt (Flare 30°). Mag das mit dem Flare und komme auch mit der Position der Bremsgriffe recht gut zurecht. Taugt mir richtig gut, gibt es auch mit 12° und hat nicht den komischen Buckel im Unterlenker wie der Ritchey.


----------



## Aninaj (19. April 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Habe auch gerade auf diesen Lenker am Monstercrosser gewechselt (Flare 30°). Mag das mit dem Flare und komme auch mit der Position der Bremsgriffe recht gut zurecht. Taugt mir richtig gut, gibt es auch mit 12° und hat nicht den komischen Buckel im Unterlenker wie der Ritchey.



Hast du mal ein Bild von vorn mit dem Lenker und den Griffen? Bei mir stehen die bei den 12° ganz leicht nach außen, das paßt soweit. Würde mich interessieren wie das mit den 30° ausschaut.

Edit: hab mal nach Bildern gesucht:

1) der Pro PLT Discover (30°)
2) Ritchey Comp Venture (24°)
3) Easton EA50 AX (16°)
4) Ritchey Comp EvoMax (12°)













Edit 2: Comp EvoMax hinzugefügt


----------



## lucie (19. April 2020)

Hoffe, man kann was erkennen.


----------



## Aninaj (19. April 2020)

Danke für die Bilder! Jetzt müßte ich mal schnell vorbei kommen und probegrabbeln  Geht leider ned, und dürfen wir ja auch gar nicht - oder doch? 

Aber krass wie unterschiedlich das von oben - fast gar nicht schräg - und von vorn - total schräg - ausschaut. Aber ich glaube mir ist das too much (oder einfach zu ungewohnt) und ich würde doch eher zum Ritchey (also rein von der Ausstellung der Drops) tendieren. Vielleicht klopp ich die Enden einfach grad


----------



## lucie (19. April 2020)

Naja, den gibt es doch aber auch mit 12°. Das ist schon ein großer Unterschied. Ich finde den für meine kleinen Hände ziemlich gut im Unterlenker, da auch der Drop und Reach nicht so heftig ausfällt wie bei vielen Rennlenkern. Komme auch im Unterlenker gut an die Rivel-Teile, dke Du ja auch mal verbaut hattest.

Ja, proberollern wäre schon super. Wieso wohnt man eigentlich immer zu weit weg voneienander? Grrrrr...


----------



## Aninaj (19. April 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Naja, den gibt es doch aber auch mit 12°



Ja, aber 12° habe ich ja aktuell auch schon am Lenker. Es soll ja etwas mehr werden. Nur erscheinen mir die 30° dann etwas zu viel. Also eher was dazwischen... 20° wäre vielleicht gut.


----------



## lucie (19. April 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ja, aber 12° habe ich ja aktuell auch schon am Lenker. Es soll ja etwas mehr werden. Nur erscheinen mir die 30° dann etwas zu viel. Also eher was dazwischen... 20° wäre vielleicht gut.



Aaaaach, das läßt sich doch einfach zurechtbiegen.


----------



## Aninaj (19. April 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Aaaaach, das läßt sich doch einfach zurechtbiegen.



Stimmt, ob ich gatt kloppe, oder zurechtbiege ... genau so gut


----------



## Aninaj (20. April 2020)

Langsam aber stetig geht es weiter. Das Tretlager ist gekommen und die Kurbel konnte eingebaut werden. Und die kleinen farbigen Eyecatcher konnte ich auch schon anbringen (ganz zu schweigen von den 18g Gewichtersparnis )





Bremserdapter ist auch da, der erste Teil der Bremsen ist montiert und - wie nicht anders zu erwarten - paßt alles. Ist eben britische Qualität und kein "deutsches Handwerk" 

Ich werde wohl erstmal behelfsmäßig mit einem Ersatz Lenker / Vorbau weitermachen, konnte mich noch nicht zu einer Bestellung durchringen (Warenkorb war zu leer - brauch noch jemand was ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (4. Mai 2020)

Da ich momentan, wie so viele etwas mehr Zeit habe   lese ich wieder mal ein paar Geometrien quer 

Bei den aktuellen Geometrien werden ja die Sitzwinkel meist etwas steiler, wobei der Reach unter Umständen gleich bleibt. 
Was bedeutet, dass das Oberrohr kürzer wird und damit das Bike im Sitzen auch kürzer wird und im stehen aber gleich lang bleibt. 

Leider konnte ich noch nie so ein Bike fahren, deswegen würde mich interessieren, suche ich das Bike weiterhin nach dem Reach aus, bleibe also bei der gleichen Größe wie früher. Oder doch lieber eine Nummer größer nehmen damit die Oberrohrlänge gleich bleibt 

Z.b. das neue Norco Sight https://www.mtb-news.de/news/norco-sight-2020-infos-preise/
Hier könnte ich meiner Meinung nach sowohl Größe S als auch M fahren (1,70m, 77cm). Je nachdem ob man nach Oberrohr oder Reach geht?

Ich weiß die meisten werden denken, einfach mal Probe fahren  Würde ich auch gerne
Aber einfach mal ein bisschen rum spinnen und träumen hat gerade in der aktuellen Zeit noch niemand geschadet  

Also wer fährt so eine aktuelle Geometrie oder hat sie mal getestet und konnte einen Unterschied erFAHRen?

Freu mich auf eine rege Diskussion


----------



## null-2wo (4. Mai 2020)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Oder doch lieber eine Nummer größer nehmen damit die Oberrohrlänge gleich bleibt


dieses. fu willst ja von dem längeren reach laufruhe gewinnen, währen die mühle immer noch xc-mäßig klettert


----------



## Aninaj (4. Mai 2020)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Da ich momentan, wie so viele etwas mehr Zeit habe   lese ich wieder mal ein paar Geometrien quer



Ach menno. Bei mir werden es grad mehr Arbeitsstunden als sonst  Irgendwas mache ich falsch...



greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Leider konnte ich noch nie so ein Bike fahren, deswegen würde mich interessieren, suche ich das Bike weiterhin nach dem Reach aus, bleibe also bei der gleichen Größe wie früher. Oder doch lieber eine Nummer größer nehmen damit die Oberrohrlänge gleich bleibt



Ich würde sage es kommt auf's Bike an. In diesem Fall ist das ja ein - Bergab-Bike - da wäre mir also die Bergabperformance wichtiger. Also nach Reach, denn das ist die Länge auf die es in der Abfahrt ankommt. Ein kurzes OR führt dann lediglich dazu, dass du etwas aufrechter auf dem Bike sitzt. Bei einem Bergab-Bike macht es aber meistens ja nix, wenn es eher etwas gemütlicher bergauf geht. Der nach vorn verlagerter Schwerpunkt hilft dafür dann an Steilstellen nicht den Grip am VR zu verlieren.

Die 433mm Reach beim Clay mag ich gerne, fahre aber auch mittlerweile nen 50er Vorbau (= 483), das Norco in M mit 455 + 35er Vorbau (=490) wäre nur etwas länger. Würde wohl auch noch gut passen. Aber das M wird natürlich dann auch vom Radstand länger. Das wird dann in den Spitzkehren noch ein wenig herausfordernder  

Aber das Norco... neee - da bekommst du doch vermutlich weder in den S noch den M Rahmen ne 180er Sattelstütze rein mit dem ollen Knick.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (5. Mai 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Aber das Norco... neee - da bekommst du doch vermutlich weder in den S noch den M Rahmen ne 180er Sattelstütze rein mit dem ollen Knick


Ich würde sowas aber gerne mal ausprobieren   

Mittlerweile krieg ich das Gefühl, ich sollte vllt doch ne Nummer größer fahren von der Länge. Probiere gerade einen 12° Lenker aus und bin dann auch schon bei einem 60er Vorbau angekommen (422 reach) 
Die S-Rahmen sind dann meist nicht lang genug, mit Ausnahme die ganz langen Geometrien wie Nicolai. 
Und die M-Rahmen gibts selten mit 40er Sitzrohren oder wie beim Norco dann mit Knick 

Ja ich weiß, ich hätte mir gleich das Clay kaufen sollen 
Viel gibts da nicht mehr, vllt ein Transition Scout wenn das nicht so schei$e teuer wäre 

Mich hat da aber immer der für mich sehr flache Lenkwinkel abgehalten, wegen dem einklappenden Vorderrad beim Einlenken. Ist mir damals beim Probefahren beim antreffen aufgefallen. Mag ich gar nicht und auch dieses in die Kurve ziehen, da fühl ich mich immer als Passagier. 
Kann dieses einklappen auch was mit der Bereifung oder anderen Geometrien zusammenhängen? Beim Proberollen des Clay von @Aninaj Ist mir das nämlich nicht aufgefallen


----------



## Martina H. (5. Mai 2020)

Pivot Switchblade -  momentan das mit dem  (für mich) interessantesten Geo/Gewichtsverhältnis - leider mit entsprechendem Geldbeutelerleichterungspotential


----------



## greenhorn-biker (5. Mai 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Pivot Switchblade -  momentan das mit dem  (für mich) interessantesten Geo/Gewichtsverhältnis - leider mit entsprechendem Geldbeutelerleichterungspotential


Jap da hast du recht 

Aber da sind wir schon wieder beim nächsten Problem, dass fast alles was neu auf den Markt kommt nur noch 29er ist 
Da konnten wir uns über die kürzer werdenden Sitzrohre freuen und dann wird wieder alles zunichte gemacht 
Wahrscheinlich bleibt uns zum Schluss nur noch Mullet übrig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (5. Mai 2020)

mmmmh, 29/27.5plus - denke da könnte man schon eingreifen, zumal das Tretlager nicht sooooo superniedrig ist...

Ist aber so: wohin man schaut nur noch 29er...


----------



## scylla (5. Mai 2020)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Da ich momentan, wie so viele etwas mehr Zeit habe   lese ich wieder mal ein paar Geometrien quer
> 
> Bei den aktuellen Geometrien werden ja die Sitzwinkel meist etwas steiler, wobei der Reach unter Umständen gleich bleibt.
> Was bedeutet, dass das Oberrohr kürzer wird und damit das Bike im Sitzen auch kürzer wird und im stehen aber gleich lang bleibt.



Das sollte eigentlich nicht passieren, dass das Oberrohr kürzer wird und der Reach gleich bleibt.
Der Hintergedanke bei den aktuell fast supersteilen Sitzwinkeln ist ja, dass man einen sehr langen Reach verbauen kann, ohne dass man dann horizontal gestreckt auf dem Rad liegt sobald man Kontakt zum Sattel sucht. Sprich, eigentlich sollte das Oberrohr auf einer einigermaßen gewohnten Länge bleiben und der Reach länger werden.
Dabei werden (was ich sehr gut finde) auch die Sitzrohre kürzer, und die Rahmengrößenbezeichnungen, die sich teils immer noch an den "alten" Sitzrohrlängen orientieren, verschieben sich. Du kannst deswegen nicht unbedingt nach deiner gewohnten Rahmengröße gehen, sondern musst oder sollst dich eher nach oben orientieren. Bei Herstellern, die Körpergrößen-Empfehlungen abgeben, sieht man das ganz gut, da wird dann auf einmal ein M Rahmen für bis 1,70 empfohlen, wo man früher eher bei S war.

Ich persönlich sehe die sehr steilen Sitzrohre allerdings nicht ganz unkritisch. Zumindest mir geht es so, dass ich Knieschmerzen bekomme wenn ich zu weit vorne sitze und länger mit Druck pedaliere, was eigentlich bei allem über 76° Sitzwinkel der Fall ist. Wenn ich zu weit hinten sitze, dann ist es halt ineffizient und irgendwie doof bergauf, aber zumindest macht mir da nix aua.
Das muss natürlich nicht bei jedem so sein. Aber man sollte es schon gründlich testen vor man sowas kauft.



greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß, ich hätte mir gleich das Clay kaufen sollen



sowieso 



greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Viel gibts da nicht mehr, vllt ein Transition Scout wenn das nicht so schei$e teuer wäre



Oh ja, das finde ich auch sehr fein 
Leider hat es abgesehen vom Preis noch zwei Fehler (für meinen Geschmack): im normalen 650B Setup wäre mir den Sitzwinkel zu steil und das BB zu tief. Könnte man wunderbar beheben indem man Mullet draus macht, der Reach würde das auch hergeben. Nur ist dafür das Steuerrohr zu lang, respektive Stack zu hoch 



greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Mich hat da aber immer der für mich sehr flache Lenkwinkel abgehalten, wegen dem einklappenden Vorderrad beim Einlenken. Ist mir damals beim Probefahren beim antreffen aufgefallen. Mag ich gar nicht und auch dieses in die Kurve ziehen, da fühl ich mich immer als Passagier.
> Kann dieses einklappen auch was mit der Bereifung oder anderen Geometrien zusammenhängen? Beim Proberollen des Clay von @Aninaj Ist mir das nämlich nicht aufgefallen



Das ist einerseits natürlich der Lenkwinkel. Nennt sich "Wheel-Flop" falls du den Effekt mal googeln möchtest. Wheel-Flop bezeichnet im Grunde genommen, dass die Front des Rads nach unten kippt beim Einlenken des Vorderrads, das hängt direkt mit dem Nachlauf zusammen (Nachlauf wird größer bei facherem Lenkwinkel). Durch das nach unten kippen, zieht es dich automatisch etwas zur Innenkurve rein weil dein gesamter Schwerpunkt quasi nach seitlich-unten kippt. Imo fängt der Effekt ungefähr ab (unterhalb) 65° Lenkwinkel an, deutlich zu werden)
Andererseits glaube ich aber auch, das der Effekt deutlich verstärkt wird von einem sehr langen Reach. Wenn der Reach sehr groß ist, dann bist du schon bei geringem Gefälle nicht mehr in der Neutralposition mit Schwerpunkt auf den Pedalen, sondern stützt dich stark am Lenker ab. Wenn das Wheel-Flop "abkippen" passiert während du in Neutralposition stehst, dann ist es nur die Front deines Fahrrads die zur Innenkurve klappt, das sind 4-5 kg Masse, quasi garnichts im Vergleich zur Masse des Fahrers. Stützt du dich allerdings stark am Lenker ab während das passiert, kippt deine Masse mit runter. Das ist dann der Punkt wo es unangenehm werden kann.
Ob es dann tatsächlich unangenehm wird oder ob man zum Passagier wird wie du so passend beschreibst, hängt dann sehr stark davon ab wie gut das Rad passt. Wenn man aktiv dagegenhalten kann, ist es garkein Problem, man belastet einfach kurz das andere Lenkerende und stellt das Rad wieder auf, oder schwenkt gleich das Hinterrad mit rum wenn man schon dabei ist. Ist man allerdings sowieso schon zu einer passiven Position auf dem Rad verbannt, sei es weil die Fuhre zu groß ist, weil irgendetwas nicht passt, oder weil man einen schlechten Tag hat, dann fällt man im Extremfall einfach in die Kehre wie ein Mehlsack.
Ich habe den Verdacht, dass zumindest für mich auch noch der Stack als kritische Komponente dazu kommt. Um den Wheel-Flop auszugleichen muss ich aktiv übers Vorderrad kommen und das be- und entlasten können. Stehe ich als Passagier "hinter" einem recht hohen Stack, dann kann ich nicht dynamisch genug Druck aufs Vorderrad geben oder Druck wegnehmen weil ich mich nicht aus den Schultern über den Lenker bewegen kann sondern dafür erst mal den Allerwertesten nach vorne schieben muss.

Das Clay ist nicht zu lang, nicht zu hoch, und hat auch noch keinen allzu flachen Lenkwinkel (zumindest nicht in dem Aufbau von Aninaj). Das kann man schön aktiv fahren und den eh noch nicht besonders krassen Wheel-Flop ganz intuitiv neutralisieren. Bei extremeren Rädern schaut das schon anders aus, da ist es schon weniger intuitiv und man merkt dann natürlich auch mehr davon.

Ganz bösartig bezüglich des Geometrie-Knotens im Kopf wird es, wenn noch ein kurzer Gabeloffset dazu verbaut ist, was auch immer mehr Hersteller machen an ihren Enduro-Rädern. Das macht einerseits total viel Sinn, weil es das dank flachen Lenkwinkeln immer weiter entfernte Vorderrad wieder Richtung Fahrer zurück bringt, und stabiliere Fahreigenschaften bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten erzeugt. Andererseits erhöht es den Nachlauf und verstärkt dadurch nochmal den Wheel-Flop. Du musst also beim Probefahren immer auch den Gabeloffset rausfinden und berücksichtigen, damit du vergleichen kannst. Ein 64° Lenkwinkel mit 37mm Offset kann sich schon ganz anders fahren als ein 64° LW mit 46mm Offset, selbst wenn alle andere Geodaten gleich sind.

Aber: auch wenn ein flacher Lenkwinkel unerwünschte Effekte wie den Wheel-Flop mitbringt, ist er trotzdem durch nichts zu ersetzen wenn es steiler und verblockter wird auf dem Trail. Der Lenkwinkel bestimmt im Endeffekt den "Aufprallwinkel" der Gabel auf Hindernisse. Ist der Lenkwinkel eher steil und das Vorderrad läuft gegen ein hochlaufendes Hindernis, dann federt die Gabel weniger ein als dass sie einen Hebel darstellt, der dich übers Vorderrad katapultiert. Eine flach stehende Gabel kann dagegen besser einfedern wenn das Vorderrad gegen ein Hindernis läuft, weil mehr Kraftanteil in Richtung der Standrohre in die Gabel eingeleitet wird, und es ist gleichzeitig weniger Kraftanteil, der dich übers Vorderrad werfen möchte.

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Wheel-Flop gibt es zwingend bei den modernen Geometrien. Aber es ist nichts wovor man Angst haben müsste oder was ein echtes Problem wäre, es muss nur der ganze Rest passen!
Wenn man als Passagier auf dem Rad in die Kurve kippt, dann heißt das nicht unbedingt, dass der Lenkwinkel zu flach ist und man einen steileren bräuchte. Es heißt eher, dass der ganze Rest vom Rad nicht passt!



Martina H. schrieb:


> Pivot Switchblade -  momentan das mit dem  (für mich) interessantesten Geo/Gewichtsverhältnis - leider mit entsprechendem Geldbeutelerleichterungspotential



Der Hinterbau von Pivot soll ja richtig geil sein. Aber die Lenkwinkel scheinen irgendwie in einer Zeitschleife stecken geblieben 
Hast du das neue Knolly Warden gesehen aktuell in den News? Wenn es nicht so unglaublich schrecklich hässlich wäre, wäre ich verliebt. Irgendwie passt da alles. Bis auf die Optik. Man könnte sogar ein Mullet draus machen bei dem kurzen Stack.



greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich bleibt uns zum Schluss nur noch Mullet übrig...



Och, solange mich niemand zwingen will mir das dazu passende Riesenhinterrad in die Poritze zu stecken, finde ich das Riesenvorderrad eigentlich keinen großen Schaden 
Fahr mal so ein Mullet Ding. Die Traktion und Ruhe die das Riesenrad reinbringt ist einfach geil. Bei eigentlich keinen Nachteilen. Außer dass man als kleiner Mensch halt nicht ganz so viel Federweg machen kann weil's sonst zu hoch wird am Lenker. Aber so klein bist du ja nicht, wenn das Steuerrohr kurz genug ist geht da schon was.


----------



## Martina H. (5. Mai 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> Aber die Lenkwinkel scheinen irgendwie in einer Zeitschleife stecken geblieben



...bin ja eh nicht der Freund von ultraflachen Lenkwinkeln und "ballern" ist sowieso nicht mein Ding 

Ich find den Ansatz mit den unterschiedlichen Carbonlayups ganz interessant. Ein 60 kg Fahrer braucht keinen 5 kg Rahmen. Andererseits: wenn der 165cm Fahrer 100kg wiegt und wie ein nasse Sack von Garagendächern dropt sieht es natürlich wieder anders aus 




scylla schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht so unglaublich schrecklich hässlich wäre



Unsere Ansprüche sind einfach zu hoch: Geo soll passen, leicht soll es sein und dann soll es auch noch gefallen und womöglich auch noch die richtige Farbe haben.


----------



## Flohmanti (5. Mai 2020)

Ich merke schon, ich habe da bei weitem nicht die Ahnung und das Fachwissen wie ihr da oben. 

Zwischendurch vergleiche ich auch gerne mal die Geo Daten unterschiedlichster Räder und frage mich bei der ganzen aktuellen Entwicklung, ob meine Räder bei einer Körpergröße von 1,65m und einem Reach von 397 (HT) und 406 (Fully) in der heutigen Zeit überhaupt noch fahrbar sind.  Wären aus heutiger Sicht sicherlich zu klein und ich müsste bei einigen Herstellern Gr. M nehmen.
Ich fühle mich wohl damit und mag es gerne spielerisch kompakt. Hatte allerdings auch mal ein paar Tage ein Leihbike mit 450mm Reach ausprobiert und muss sagen, dass ich bei den Abfahrten durchaus satt und sicher auf den Trails lag und alles schön glattbügeln konnte - mit meiner aktiven Fahrweise. 
Ging auch alles irgendwie. Geht alles, seien wir mal ehrlich! 
Aber macht trotzdem Spaß, sich darüber Gedanken zu machen. Mir geht die Entwicklung nur manchmal zu schnell. Man denkt doch spätestens nach zwei Jahren, man brauche ein neues Bike....
Die Bikes scheinen immer länger zu werden....die Räder immer größer....irgendwann gibt's bestimmt wieder ne Rückentwicklung, wenn der Bikeindustrie dann nichts Innovatives mehr einfällt.


----------



## Lenka K. (5. Mai 2020)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Größe S als auch M fahren (1,70m, 77cm)


Ich dachte, ich hätte kurze Beine (164/76)  .

Für mich passen die meisten S-Rahmen gut, sowohl von der Länge, als auch von der Überstandshöhe. Aber ich sehe dein Problem: für deinen längeren Oberkörper wäre eigentlich ein längerer Rahmen besser, aber dann baut er für deine kurzen Beine auch höher. Dazu noch die 29er ...


----------



## scylla (5. Mai 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Unsere Ansprüche sind einfach zu hoch: Geo soll passen, leicht soll es sein und dann soll es auch noch gefallen und womöglich auch noch die richtige Farbe haben.



Wenn's nur die Farbe wäre  ... die ließe sich ja flux ändern



Martina H. schrieb:


> Ich find den Ansatz mit den unterschiedlichen Carbonlayups ganz interessant. Ein 60 kg Fahrer braucht keinen 5 kg Rahmen. Andererseits: wenn der 165cm Fahrer 100kg wiegt und wie ein nasse Sack von Garagendächern dropt sieht es natürlich wieder anders aus



Unnötige Sicherheitsreserven werden wohl für immer ein Grundproblem für uns bei Serienrahmen bleiben  Kann ja schließlich der Hersteller nicht wissen, ob da am Ende ein uffgestumpter Hardcore Mosher drauf sitzt, oder ein zartes Weib.
Aber wenn die Sicherheitsreserven zumindest mal anhand der Rahmengröße verändert werden, finde ich das auch einen guten Ansatz, das sollten mehr Hersteller so machen


----------



## Martina H. (5. Mai 2020)

Flohmanti schrieb:


> Ich merke schon, ich habe da bei weitem nicht die Ahnung und das Fachwissen wie ihr da oben.



.... dafür fährst Du eben einfach 




Flohmanti schrieb:


> dass ich bei den Abfahrten durchaus satt und sicher auf den Trails lag



...also, wenn ich satt und sicher auf dem Trail liege, schiebe ich das nicht auf die (falsche) Geo  



Flohmanti schrieb:


> Man denkt doch spätestens nach zwei Jahren, man brauche ein neues Bike.



na, dann haben doch die Marketingleute einen guten Job gemacht...




scylla schrieb:


> Kann ja schließlich der Hersteller nicht wissen, ob da am Ende ein uffgestumpter Hardcore Mosher drauf sitzt,



...oder ein eingebildeter Worldcupsieger - aber mal im Ernst, ich habe das Gefühl, dass inzwischen sogar bei den CC-Bikes nach der Bikeparkfreigabe geschrieen wird  - und dann werden die Bikes trotz Carbon immer schwerer.


----------



## Aninaj (5. Mai 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich persönlich sehe die sehr steilen Sitzrohre allerdings nicht ganz unkritisch. Zumindest mir geht es so, dass ich Knieschmerzen bekomme wenn ich zu weit vorne sitze und länger mit Druck pedaliere, was eigentlich bei allem über 76° Sitzwinkel der Fall ist. Wenn ich zu weit hinten sitze, dann ist es halt ineffizient und irgendwie doof bergauf, aber zumindest macht mir da nix aua.



Ich denke das kommt auf die Beinlänge und das Verhätlnis Oberschenkel zu Unterschenkel an. Bei mir kann es (fast) nicht steil genug sein, weil ich nur so mein Knie auch übers Pedal bekomme. Schon ganz früh in meiner "Radkarriere" hab ich am Renner die Offset Sattelstütze einfach umgedreht, um weit genug nach vorn zu kommen und ein halbwegs passendes Knielot zu erreichen.

Auch heute noch schiebe ich den Sattel recht weit nach vorn, damit ich das Knie über die Pedalachse bekomme. Sonst trete ich immer nur von hinten. Das führt dann aber dazu, dass die Rahmen natürlich "kürzer" werden und der eher etwas längere Oberkörper ja auch noch untergebracht werden muss. Will ja ned auf nem Hollandrad sitzen 



greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß, ich hätte mir gleich das Clay kaufen sollen



Na immerhin, Einsicht ist bekanntlich der erste Weg zur Besserung 



Martina H. schrieb:


> Unsere Ansprüche sind einfach zu hoch: Geo soll passen, leicht soll es sein und dann soll es auch noch gefallen und womöglich auch noch die richtige Farbe haben.



Neee, wir wissen einfach was wir wollen, nur die BikeIndustrie hat das noch nicht so richtig mitbekommen, aber es geht ja in die richtige Richtung


----------



## greenhorn-biker (5. Mai 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Auch heute noch schiebe ich den Sattel recht weit nach vorn, damit ich das Knie über die Pedalachse bekomme. Sonst trete ich immer nur von hinten. Das führt dann aber dazu, dass die Rahmen natürlich "kürzer" werden und der eher etwas längere Oberkörper ja auch noch untergebracht werden muss


Geht mir auch so, habe mittlerweile den Sattel auch ganz vorne.
Habe mich immer gefragt warum man Setback Stützen braucht 


Aninaj schrieb:


> Na immerhin, Einsicht ist bekanntlich der erste Weg zur Besserung


Gibt leider nur noch rote Rahmen und das geht gar nicht 


Lenka K. schrieb:


> Für mich passen die meisten S-Rahmen gut, sowohl von der Länge, als auch von der Überstandshöhe. Aber ich sehe dein Problem: für deinen längeren Oberkörper wäre eigentlich ein längerer Rahmen besser, aber dann baut er für deine kurzen Beine auch höher. Dazu noch die 29er ...


Das trifft es leider sehr genau, aber wenn man überlegt, dass ich mit 385mm Reach vor etwa 6 Jahren angefangen habe und die gleiche Rahmengröße mittlerweile schon 40mm länger ist


----------



## Votec Tox (5. Mai 2020)

Pivot baut doch Carbonrahmen mit leichterem Laminataufbau in den kleineren Rahmengrößen, das finde ich mal einen guten Ansatz. Da gibt es auch so ein Fully mit irgendwas um 130mm Federweg , 27,5 Zoll und sogar in XS und natürlich S. Das wurde hier mal vorgestellt und klang ganz gut und teuer 
@Flohmanti : Bikelängen, ging mir letztes Jahe ebenso als ich im Sommer mein Demo in eine Kabinenbahn in Davos stellte und drumherum MtBs von ähnlich kleinen Leuten aber dafür riesen Supertanker, irgendwie wirkte mein altes Big Bike wie ein BMX, das war früher nicht so 
Ich lese hier gern Eure Überlegungen mit, bin mir aber selbst überhaupt nicht sicher was für ein Bike ich mir kaufen würde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flohmanti (5. Mai 2020)

Wenn ich mir jetzt ein neues Bike kaufen würde, mit dem ich professionell von Eisdiele A zu Eisdiele B komme, würde ich das CLAY auch mal näher in Erwägung ziehen.
Die haben jetzt auch endlich mal die Kinderschrift ersetzt und ein sportiveres Logo mit der neuen Enduro Schleuder namens TARVO auf den Markt gebracht. Gut gemacht, LAST.


----------



## Aninaj (17. Mai 2020)

Gut Ding will Weile haben. Noch immer nicht ganz fertig, aber für eine erste Proberunde hat es endlich gereicht 






Dann gibt es auch ordentliche Bilder


----------



## Martina H. (17. Mai 2020)

...vor lauter Tasche sieht man nix 

...und? Zufrieden?


----------



## Aninaj (17. Mai 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...vor lauter Tasche sieht man nix
> 
> ...und? Zufrieden?



Hehe, deswegen schrieb ich ja: ordentliche Bilder dann vom fertigen Rad 

Bisher sehr zufrieden. Insgesamt flext das Rad vorn mehr, vermutlich die Gabel + Lenker und die ganzen Holperstrecken fahren sich deutlich angenehmer. Wie gut die hydr. Bremse im Vergleich ist, habe ich heute noch nicht getestet: der GrannyGear fehlt noch (fahre aktuell 1x10 statt 2x11, weil die Kassette nicht auf den Spider passt  und die Schelle für den Umwerfer noch nicht da ist ). Sitzposition ist merklich weiter vorn, so dass ich gefühlt sehr von oben treten kann.  Einzig beim Vorbau bin ich noch nicht 100% sicher, ob der aktuelle bleibt, oder 10 mm kürzer besser sind. Aber das ist ja schnell probiert.


----------



## Votec Tox (17. Mai 2020)

Das ist doch ein verkapptes E-Bike mit Solarstromenergie


----------



## Aninaj (30. Mai 2020)

Am Ende wird alles gut und wenn es noch nicht gut ist, ist es noch nicht das Ende... oder so ähnlich.

Heute endlich eine halbwegs passende Schelle gefunden, um den Umwerfer zu montieren. Halbwegs, weil ich noch ein bißchen dran rumfeilen mußte, bis es wirklich paßte. Auf einer kurze Runde um den Block ließ sich alles gut schalten. Morgen geht's dann gleich auf eine große Testrunde


----------



## lucie (1. Juni 2020)

Viel Spaß auf der Testrunde, bin auf das Fazit gespannt. Ich hoffe, es funktioniert alles so wie Du es Dir gewünscht hast.


----------



## Aninaj (1. Juni 2020)

Die erste Runde (144,5 km, 650 hm) als "komplettes" Rad erfolgreich absolviert. 

Die Taschen sind nicht alle voll, waren zu Testzwecken montiert, denn es soll demnächst auf eine etwas längere Tour gehen und da probiere ich doch vorher gerne aus, was funktioniert und was nicht.





Fährt sich gut der Titangraveler. Ein paar kleine Einstellungen noch ändern: Lenkerband wickeln, da ich den Lenker nochmal gewechselt habe und erst testen wollte; Umwerfer schleift trotz Trimmung noch auf dem mittleren Ritzel; Taschen noch etwas optimieren. Dann hoffe ich, dass das Wetter hält und ich meine kleine Tour erfolgreich absolvieren kann.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (6. Juni 2020)

Strenggenommen plane ich ein "neues" Bike, wenn auch eher Ausversehen.  
Ich hatte mir kürzlich den Coho XC von Burley bestellt, weil ich eine geländegängige Einspurvariante zu meinem Burley Flatbed gesucht hatte, die ich sogar über Singletrails mit Mountainbike ziehen kann.
2. wäre es mit so einem Anhänger auch allgemein deutlich einfacher, sich von A nach B zu bewegen. Ich liebe den Flatbed, aber alleine der Gedanke, damit Zug zu fahren, der reicht mehr als vollständig.




(geklautes Bild und ich habe dann keinen 3.0 hinten, sondern "nur" 2.1)


Im Zuge dieses Vorhabens hatte ich auch gleich gelernt, warum es gut ist die Gewindesteigung einer Steckachse zu kennen, was mich direkt zu einem lustigen Problem führte.
Die von mir benötigte ist aktuell genau überall nicht zu haben. Damit starben zumindest für die geplante Tour im Juni die Pläne, das Canyon dafür zu verwenden. Und vielleicht kommt auch der Trailer nicht rechtzeitig an, aber daran will ich noch nicht denken, das Herumgetrickse um das andere Problem macht zviel Spaß.

Plan B war/ist, eine Achse für das Bird Zero zu bestellen und daraus das Zugpferd zu basteln. Nächster Schritt: Das Bird bekommt zumindest schonmal gesichert das Vorderrad vom Canyon, beim Hinterrad schwanke ich noch zwischen einfach und kompliziert.

Pupseinfach: Allenfalls den Airliner aus dem Hinterrad vom Zero nehmen, Mantel wieder drauf.
Relativ einfach: Crossking vom Canyon leihen. Hab grade die Breite nicht im Kopf, aber war schon deutlich weg von 2.4 oder irgendeiner Breite, die auf ner 30mm Maulweite sinnig ist. Könnte also uncool werden.
Etwas komplizierter: Hinterrad des Canyon per Umrüstkit auf Boost bringen und das Laufrad tauschen. Würde gehen, weil beide 11fach mit gleicher Kassette. Dank @Ahija hätte ich das Kit sogar zum Rumprobieren da.
Damit hätte das Bird XC-Laufräder, was bei dieser Tour sehr sinnig sein dürfte.
Hat halt schon einen Grund, warum ich mein Bikebudget aktuell nicht für ein Vorderrad aufwende, damit das Aeris nicht mehr das vom Zero leihen muss. Das Aeris ist mein Sommerrad für Trails und so weiter und für alles tourenmäßige habe ich das Canyon. Im Herbst/Winter wäre dann wieder das Zero dran.
Aber offensichtlich hatte selbiges deutlich was dagegen, einfach im Keller rumzuhängen. 

Mal schaun. Am Ende wird es eh Plan D oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (6. Juni 2020)

Finde es interessant und bin gespannt, welcher Plan am Ende greift. Die lange Fuhre ist dann aber nicht gerade Spitzkehrentauglich.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (6. Juni 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Die lange Fuhre ist dann aber nicht gerade Spitzkehrentauglich.


Ich weiß  
Strenggenommen würde es aber funktionieren, weil man den so verflixt einfach abkoppeln kann, nicht mehr als ein Handgriff. Würd ich jetzt nicht xfach hintereinandermachen wollen, aber im Notfall durchaus machbar ohne dass es hoffe ich großartig stört/aufwendig wird.
So ein Stück wird zur Teststrecke gehören, wunderhübscher Singletrail mit Spitzkehren, die ohne Hinterradversetzen (und ohne Anhänger ) super schön fahrbar sind.


----------



## Martina H. (6. Juni 2020)

...boah, in das ding passt doch so viel rein, was hast Du denn damit vor?


----------



## Deleted 454842 (6. Juni 2020)

Speziell für diese Tour werde ich tatsächlich Zeug für zwei damit ziehen, ansonsten wäre es cool, damit ein Basecamp schleppen zu können und nicht zwingend Wert auf Volumen legen zu müssen. Ohne danach gefühlt tausend Taschen abzuppeln zu müssen. Deswegen ist es auch nicht tragisch, dass ich die Steckachse fürs Zero bestellen "muss", hatte ich eh vor, für so eine Urlaubsidee.
So im Alltag ist der auch schön unterzubringen. Wie gesagt, ich mag den Flatbed nicht missen, der ist echt ein wahnsinniger Packesel, aber sowas Schmaleres, Gefedertes passt mir auch gut in den Kram.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (7. Juni 2020)

linfer schrieb:


> Damit starben zumindest für die geplante Tour im Juni die Pläne, das Canyon dafür zu verwenden. Und vielleicht kommt auch der Trailer nicht rechtzeitig an, aber daran will ich noch nicht denken, das Herumgetrickse um das andere Problem macht zviel Spaß.


Das könnte tatsächlich sehr eng werden
Freunde von mir haben vor gut 2 Wochen einen für den Hund  bestellt und er ist noch nicht da. Lieferung ist seit Dienstag elektronisch angekündigt, aber seitdem tut sich nichts 
Hast du am Zero nicht auch bessere Bremsen, größere Scheiben oder 4 Kolben? Wäre in dem Fall bestimmt auch besser, kann mir vorstellen, dass so ein Anhänger ordentlich schiebt


----------



## Deleted 454842 (7. Juni 2020)

Beide Räder haben vorne 180mm Scheiben, die Bremskraft des Canyon würde sicher auch ohne Gruppenbremse ausreichen (MT500 vs Deore)
Den Burley Flatbed hatte ich mal mit über 40kg beladen, mit Scheibenbremsen geht das gut, auch bei Gefälle. Wobei das Fahrgefühl bei dem hier noch was anders sein wird, deswegen hoffe ich, dass ich, sollte der Hänger rechtzeitig kommen, noch mindestens einen Testrun schaffe.
Ich hatte aber tatsächlich mit dem Gedanken gespielt, zumindest vorne die 4Kolben SLX vom Aeris auf das Zugpferd umzutopfen.  Das seh ich dann nach der Testfahrt.

Hätte ich bei Rose auf Teillieferung geklickt, hätte ich den auch schon. Zwischen Auffallen, dass der bei Rose Bocholt plötzlich auf lagernd stand und der Antwort von Rose, sind allerdings schonmal ne gute Woche vergangen. Jetzt hoffe ich einfach, dass sie ihn im Laufe der nächsten Woche rausschicken und der dann auch rechtzeitig ausgeliefert wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (7. Juni 2020)

...dann drück ich mal die Daumen und





berichte mal


----------



## Deleted 454842 (7. Juni 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> berichte mal


Auf jeden Fall


----------



## Deleted 454842 (8. Juni 2020)

Der gute Binninger in Freiburg hat schonmal geliefert.   
Bei dem Laden hatte ich anno den Burley Flatbed gekauft und von ihm noch bisserl aufmotzen lassen. 



Nix von Rose zu sehen und zu hören, aber bisschen Zeit haben sie ja noch.
(Aaaaaaaaaaaah!  )


----------



## frechehex (11. Juni 2020)

@Aninaj 
Ich hab mir letztes Jahr ein OnOne HT aufgebaut. Sehr schönes Bike. Damit hab ich richtig viel Spaß auf den Trails. 
Bissl viel Fummelei beim verlegen vom Kabel der Sattelstütze haben mich gestört.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (24. August 2020)

Bei mir gibt es zur Abwechslung auch wieder mal was neues 
Da die bessere Hälfte leider immer mehr dem Ballermodus verfällt  und mir im wahrsten Sinne dafür eigentlich die Eier fehlen, musste was mit mehr Federweg her um das zu kompensieren 

Wurde irgendwie nicht so richtig warm mit dem Bird Aeris 120LT... Als Tourenbike mit Reserven für hier in der Gegend oder auch mal Pfälzerwald sicherlich perfekt, weils unglaublich gut vorwärts geht 
Aber beim letzten Urlaub unter anderem  in Reschen, hat es einfach zuviel gerumpelt und gescheppert.

Lastenheft sah dann wie folgt aus:

27,5"
Fully
Reach sollten schon 430mm sein -> Bird hatte 425mm und bin ich mit 60er Vorbau gefahren 
kurzes Sitzrohr mit maximal 400mm
Sitzwinkel nicht zu flach, da ich ja auch selbst trete
Lenkwinkel zwischen 65 und 66°, flacher nicht weil ich den Wheelflop nicht mag 
nicht zu schwer, wollte gerne unter 14kg Gesamt bleiben
Rahmenset verfügbar -> wollte die Teile vom Bird einfach umstecken, damit sich die Kosten in Grenzen halten 
Federweg so um die 150mm

Tja und da hatten wir schon das Problem, iwie gab es nichts gescheites auf dem Markt 
Hätte ja durchaus noch ein Jahr gewartet, aber ich glaube für uns Kurzbeinerfraktion (77cm bei 1,70m ) wird der Markt ja eher schlechter als besser ! 29er egal wohin das Auge blickt und ich denke im besten Fall wird es für uns in Zukunft noch Mullet geben. Mag zwar funktionieren, aber ich wechsel gerne Reifen von vorne nach hinten je nach Einsatzzweck, da wird mir das Reifenlager zu groß 

Dank Corona hatte ich genug Zeit zum wälzen von Geometrien und iwie wurden die Rahmen immer teurer, die in die engere Auswahl kamen 
Hatte bei den Preisen eigentlich auch vor ein paar Bikes auf Testivals zu testen, aber ist ja alles abgesagt 

Und wie das so ist, kam dann das Angebot an einem Freitag und eine schnelle Entscheidung musste her. Also Samstag morgen in der früh ins Auto gesprungen und auf den Weg ins Ostallgäu gemacht. Vor Ort lässt sich immer eher noch etwas aushandeln 
Und natürlich Rahmen gleich mitgenommen!

Teile haben bis auf Dropper alle gepasst und die Gabel musste noch getravelt werden.
Also gleich alles zusammen gebaut und gestern die erste Probefahrt gemacht. Bis jetzt passt alles und nächstes WE geht's dann mal in den Bikepark zum richtigen testen


----------



## WarriorPrincess (24. August 2020)

Irgendwie fehlen da entscheidende Infos in deinem Post! 


Also, welche Dropper es geworden ist und auf was die Gabel getravelt wurde, natürlich...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (24. August 2020)

Achso ja  

Hätte ja gerne meine Revive mit 185mm wiederverwendet, aber leider ging sich das mit der Einstecktiefe nicht aus 
Also habe ich mal einer 180er Oneup V2 getestet und sie aktuell auf 170mm getravelt. Der Umbau ist wirklich top gelöst, kann man im eingebauten Zustand machen und es muss noch nicht mal Luft abgelassen werden 

Gabel ist eine Revelation RC von 2018 (35er Rohre), die Anfang des Jahres schon ein Tuningkit für die Druckstufe von Chekadeehill bekommen hat. Die war auch einfach zu bockig, das ging unheimlich in die Arme auf rumpeligen Abfahrten 
Die wurde jetzt auf 160mm getravelt.

Achso und ganz vergessen...Bilder 





Hab die Felgendecals  vom alten Laufradsatz entfernt und auf der Nabe sind welche in stealth drauf gekommen, das war mir dann doch zu unruhig


----------



## Martina H. (24. August 2020)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Irgendwie fehlen da entscheidende Infos in deinem Post!



...jo, z. B.  Reifenbreite?


----------



## lucie (24. August 2020)

Ganz wichtige Info wäre da noch welche Griffe verbaut sind.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (24. August 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...jo, z. B.  Reifenbreite?



War ja noch nie ein Freund von Plus Reifen, dementsprechend werde ich weiterhin bei 2,3-2,4er bleiben, mehr geht nicht auf die XM421



lucie schrieb:


> Ganz wichtige Info wäre da noch welche Griffe verbaut sind.


Da hat ja echt jemand aufgepasst! 
Weil die Griffe und Pedale in lila passen farblich nämlich gar nicht zum neuen Rahmen  
Pedale bleibe ich weiterhin bei Oneup in Plastik und Griffe hab ich mal blind was von Lizard Skins ausprobiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (24. August 2020)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> War ja noch nie ein Freund von Plus Reifen, dementsprechend werde ich weiterhin bei 2,3-2,4er bleiben, mehr geht nicht auf die XM421
> 
> 
> Da hat ja echt jemand aufgepasst!
> ...



Ah, dann wäre das ja geklärt. 

Kommt 'ne Klingel dran oder ist der Freilauf laut genug?


----------



## M_on_Centurion (24. August 2020)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Da die bessere Hälfte leider immer mehr dem Ballermodus verfällt  und mir im wahrsten Sinne dafür eigentlich die Eier fehlen, musste was mit mehr Federweg her um das zu kompensieren


Oder mal ein anständiges Fahrtechniktraining.


----------



## Martina H. (24. August 2020)

M_on_Centurion schrieb:


> Oder mal ein anständiges Fahrtechniktraining.



...oder der besseren Hälfte eine SSP - Stadtschlampe kaufen


----------



## greenhorn-biker (24. August 2020)

M_on_Centurion schrieb:


> Oder mal ein anständiges Fahrtechniktraining.


Klar wenn man fahren kann, ist das natürlich kein Ding. Dafür muss man aber üben und um besser zu werden muss man ab und zu an seine Grenzen zu gehen. Dafür braucht man aber Mut, Sicherheit und Selbstvertrauen. Rein von der Technik könnte ich vieles fahren, aber ich bin halt ein Angstbremser und das wird in manchen Situationen richtig gefährlich. Wenn mir eine Geometrie oder ein bestimmter Reifen in dieser Situation aber helfen kann (auch wenn es das definitiv nicht bräuchte!) mache ich es, weil ich definitiv mehr Spaß dabei habe und besser werde weil ich meine (meist psychischen ) Grenzen überwinden kann.



Martina H. schrieb:


> ...oder der besseren Hälfte eine SSP - Stadtschlampe kaufen


Sie würde damit mit Sicherheit auch fahren! Das Problem ist nur, auch mit der gleichen Geschwindigkeit und da würde sie sich bestimmt aufs Maul legen  und ich hab dann wieder für ein paar Wochen den Plegefall zu Hause 


lucie schrieb:


> Ah, dann wäre das ja geklärt.
> 
> Kommt 'ne Klingel dran oder ist der Freilauf laut genug?


Frisch gefettete DT Swiss, deswegen aktuell noch leise  und da ich mich für das miteinander auf dem Trail einsetze zusätzlich zur Belustigung eine Trailbell


----------



## greenhorn-biker (24. August 2020)

Für die, die es wissen möchten, will euch nicht weiter auf die Folter spannen...

Da ich mittlerweile eine Zahnärztin geheiratet habe kann ich mir auch endlich ein Santa Cruz leisten 

Nee, es war tatsächlich das beste Gesamtpaket mit (fast) allen Punkten aus dem Lastenheft 

Es ist ein Santa Cruz Bronson in M geworden.






Edit:
Mit aktueller Tourenbereifung, inkl. Garmin-und Flaschenhalter lande ich bei 13,35kg
Mit für mich "richtiger" Bereifung dürften dann nochmal knapp 200g dazukommen


----------



## Perlenkette (24. August 2020)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!! Zur Hochzeit und zum Bike, und vor allem dafür, dass Deine bessere Hälfte nun auch so begeistert biked! Als wir uns das erste Mal trafen, war das ja noch nicht so ;-)

Traumhafte Farbe


----------



## Perlenkette (24. August 2020)

P.S. Zahnärzte fahren doch Liteville, oder?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (24. August 2020)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!! Zur Hochzeit und zum Bike, und vor allem dafür, dass Deine bessere Hälfte nun auch so begeistert biked! Als wir uns das erste Mal trafen, war das ja noch nicht so ;-)
> 
> Traumhafte Farbe


Das war ein Witz mit dem heiraten  und der Zahnärztin 
Aber ist tatsächlich schön das Hobby zu teilen  


Perlenkette schrieb:


> P.S. Zahnärzte fahren doch Liteville, oder?


Ich glaub das hat sich mittlerweile auch auf Santa Cruz ausgeweitet


----------



## Perlenkette (24. August 2020)

Oh 



greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Aber ist tatsächlich schön das Hobby zu teilen


  Das stimmt, meine bessere Hälfte ist bekennender Tourenfahrer und trailmäßig eher unehrgeizig und ist mit seinem cc-Hardtail einige Stellen im Vinschgau gefahren, bei denen ich abgestiegen bin


Ich habe mich für das Juliana beworben; es ging aber an ein nettes Mädel in meine alte Heimat. Ich hätte es gerne hier vorgestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (24. August 2020)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Da ich mittlerweile eine Zahnärztin geheiratet habe kann ich mir auch endlich ein Santa Cruz leisten





greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Das war ein Witz mit dem heiraten und der Zahnärztin



...na, Du kannst ja Witze machen  - hätte Euch gern gratuliert 



Perlenkette schrieb:


> mit seinem cc-Hardtail einige Stellen im Vinschgau gefahren, bei denen ich abgestiegen bin



tja, wer kann der kann


----------



## Schwimmer (24. August 2020)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> P.S. Zahnärzte fahren doch Liteville, oder?



Neuerdings?
Rotwild war doch 'mal die Marke der Zahnarzt-Gemeinde.


----------



## Schwimmer (24. August 2020)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Für die, die es wissen möchten, will euch nicht weiter auf die Folter spannen...
> 
> Da ich mittlerweile eine Zahnärztin geheiratet habe kann ich mir auch endlich ein Santa Cruz leisten
> 
> ...



Schickes Bike  
Hast du das S auch probegefahren?


----------



## lucie (24. August 2020)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Neuerdings?
> Rotwild war doch 'mal die Marke der Zahnarzt-Gemeinde.



Zu Zeiten von Rotwild hießen Zahnärzte noch Bader.


----------



## Schwimmer (24. August 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Zu Zeiten von Rotwild hießen Zahnärzte noch Bader.



Da war ich aber noch nicht auf der Welt   
Du kennst das dann aus Erzählungen ...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (24. August 2020)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Schickes Bike
> Hast du das S auch probegefahren?


Danke 

Nee, von den Maßen kann ich ganz klar ne Größe M fahren. Limitierend ist halt die Einstecktiefe, Stütze ist auf Anschlag drin bei 170mm Absenkung.

Falls es dich interessiert, ich hab mal die Geo von meinem alten Bike angehangen. Da bin ich ne 185er Stütze drin gefahren und einen 60er Vorbau, allerdings mit 12° Backsweep Lenker . Und ich hatte schon das Gefühl das Rad könnte etwas größer sein. Ist bisher halt immer an den langen Sattelrohren und dem hohen Überstand gescheitert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (24. August 2020)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Nee, von den Maßen kann ich ganz klar ne Größe M fahren. Limitierend ist halt die Einstecktiefe, Stütze ist auf Anschlag drin bei 170mm Absenkung.
> 
> Falls es dich interessiert, ich hab mal die Geo von meinem alten Bike angehangen. Da bin ich ne 185er Stütze drin gefahren und einen 60er Vorbau, allerdings mit 12° Backsweep Lenker . Und ich hatte schon das Gefühl das Rad könnte etwas größer sein. Ist bisher halt immer an den langen Sattelrohren und dem hohen Überstand gescheitert Anhang anzeigen 1104766



...  Kurzbeinerfraktion (77cm bei 1,70m ..."
Deswegen und auch zur Gegenprobe ..
Ich habe dann auch gesehen, dass die Empfehlung zu M geht.
Bei mir muss ich immer schauen, bin zwar eigentlich für M-Rahmen im Größen-Bereich, habe aber auch eines in S und es passt prima.

... und Ganz zufällig grün ...   
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Mausoline (25. August 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...na, Du kannst ja Witze machen  - hätte Euch gern gratuliert
> ...




Ich auch


----------



## Pfadfinderin (26. August 2020)

Na dann halt nur Gratulation zum Bike! Was ist eigentlich aus dem IBC-Radl geworden? Hat´s Dir doch nicht getaugt?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (26. August 2020)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich aus dem IBC-Radl geworden? Hat´s Dir doch nicht getaugt?


Merci 

Das war zu kurz, hatte keine Möglichkeit für einen Flaschenhalter und doch zuviel gewippt 
Aber dem grünen Elox vom Rahmen trauere ich schon etwas hinterher  tolle Farbe und super unempfindlich!


----------



## Aninaj (15. Oktober 2020)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> +1      das habe ich schon im letzten WiPo - Teamboard angemerkt.
> 
> Ich glaube, die beiden Räder mit denen ich Dich "kenne", fährst Du gar nicht mehr, oder? Das On-One und das Canyon, vllt hattest Du noch das damals neue Alutech beim LO oder in der Pfalz dabei? Ich finde es spannend, dass Du oft etwas Neues ausprobierst, welche Bikes fährst Du denn aktuell und was war der Grund, Dich von den anderen zu trennen? Gerne auch per PN oder im "Ich brauche/  will ein neues Bike"-Thead.



Dann mal hier 

Das On-One war ja mein erstes "richtiges" HT mit dem ich echt viel gelernt habe, das mit wachsenden Skills aber einfach zu kurz wurde. Gerade bei längeren Bergauffahrten war ich gernervt. Bin dann auf's Cotic umgestiegen, aber da ist mir der Sitzwinkel zu flach gewesen, so dass ich jetzt das MmmBop ausprobiere. Steiler Sitzwinkel und lang und flach 

Das Canyon war ein Versuch mit weniger Hinterbau Federweg in der Pfalz unterwegs zu sein (das Alutech mit 160/156 ist da eigentlich überdimensioniert), aber das hat mir nicht getaugt. Hat ja eher einen recht steilen Lenkwinkel, das war mir zu zappelig. Daher dann das Last, was eher lang und flach ist und mit 150/140 zwar nicht ganz so kurz im Federweg wie gedacht, aber das ist mein DoItAll Bike geworden. 🥰 Das Alutech steht leider nur noch rum. Mal schauen, ob und wie ich das abgebe.

Grundsätzlich tausche ich nur die Rahmen und übernehmen so viel wie möglich von den voherigen Rädern. So kann ich meine Bastelwut auch etwas ausleben


----------



## WarriorPrincess (15. Oktober 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Dann mal hier
> 
> Das On-One war ja mein erstes "richtiges" HT mit dem ich echt viel gelernt habe, das mit wachsenden Skills aber einfach zu kurz wurde. Gerade bei längeren Bergauffahrten war ich gernervt. Bin dann auf's Cotic umgestiegen, aber da ist mir der Sitzwinkel zu flach gewesen, so dass ich jetzt das MmmBop ausprobiere. Steiler Sitzwinkel und lang und flach
> 
> ...


Also wir treffen uns dann mal zum Räder durchtauschen, oder? Dann kannste auch mal Last mit mehr Federweg probieren, ich mit weniger und das mmmbop...


----------



## Aninaj (15. Oktober 2020)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Also wir treffen uns dann mal zum Räder durchtauschen, oder? Dann kannste auch mal Last mit mehr Federweg probieren, ich mit weniger und das mmmbop...



Klingt nach einem vorzüglichen Plan


----------



## Martina H. (16. Oktober 2020)

...hast Du den Rahmen eigentlich gewogen?


----------



## Aninaj (16. Oktober 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...hast Du den Rahmen eigentlich gewogen?



Jupp, die Kofferwaage stoppte bei 2120 g inkl. Achse und Sattelklemme. Bin damit ganz zufrieden.


----------



## Perlenkette (16. Oktober 2020)

Danke @Aninaj ! Interessant zu hören. Dein neues, schickes Bike eignet sich äußerst perfekt für den #Winterpokal!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flohmanti (20. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Ladies!
Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit einem "aggressivem" Trail Hardtail? Ich könnte schon wieder...habe das neue Vitus Sentier 27 VRS im Netz aufgestöbert und verspüre einen kleinen Will-Haben-Reflex. 




__





						Sentier 27 VRS Mountain Bike (2021)
					

Bestellen Sie Ihre Vitus Sentier 27 VRS Mountainbike (2021) - Hard Tail Mountain Bikes bei Wiggle Deutschland. Kostenlose Lieferung möglich.




					www.wigglesport.de
				



Die Lackierung gefällt mir sehr gut, die Ausstattung, bis auf die Bremsen, reicht. Würde gerne mal wissen, wie sich ein HT mit 140mm Federgabel macht....
Aber ich weiß, dass das Blödsinn ist. Habe ein XC HT mit 100mm Federweg sowie ein Do-It-All Trailbike mit 150mm Federweg. Das Vitus liegt irgendwie dazwischen.
Habt Ihr auch solche Luxusprobleme oder bin ich alleine damit? 😂


----------



## Deleted 454842 (20. Oktober 2020)

Ich werde mein Fully über den Winter einmotten (1x Bikepark noch, dann ist Sense) und fahre aktuell mein 150mm HT als Hauptbike. Das XC HT will ich auch nicht missen.   
Ergo habe ich das Luxusproblem zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit gelöst.


----------



## scylla (20. Oktober 2020)

Meine Luxusprobeme belaufen sich darauf, dass ich mein gutes Enduro-HT (Custom Titanrahmen) über den Winter schonen möchte, und daher demnächst meinen alten Enduro-HT Rahmen (Cotic BFe Gen5) mit ein paar halb-ranzigen Teilen aus der Restekiste neu aufbauen werde 

Sehr gut macht sich so ein Hardtail mit Federweg, und Blödsinn ist das erst recht nicht.

Das Vitus Sentier finde ich persönlich aber nicht so pralle. Die Geometrie wirkt etwas altbacken. Da gibt es imo deutlich schönere Kandidaten. Das Bird Zero AM, das @linfer fährt, könntest du dir z.B. mal anschauen, oder das Ragley Mmmbop von @Aninaj. Cotic hat auch ein neues 27.5er Bfe für 2021 angekündigt (aktuell in den News), und von Orange sollen für wohl 2021 auch neue Modelle kommen. Und dann gibt es da noch zig weitere... Stanton, NSBikes, Commencal...


----------



## Flohmanti (20. Oktober 2020)

linfer schrieb:


> Ich werde mein Fully über den Winter einmotten (1x Bikepark noch, dann ist Sense) und fahre aktuell mein 150mm HT als Hauptbike. Das XC HT will ich auch nicht missen.
> Ergo habe ich das Luxusproblem zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit gelöst.


Danke, linfer.
Tja, ich würde auch sagen: Problem gelöst.


----------



## Flohmanti (20. Oktober 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> Meine Luxusprobeme belaufen sich darauf, dass ich mein gutes Enduro-HT (Custom Titanrahmen) über den Winter schonen möchte, und daher demnächst meinen alten Enduro-HT Rahmen (Cotic BFe Gen5) mit ein paar halb-ranzigen Teilen aus der Restekiste neu aufbauen werde
> 
> Sehr gut macht sich so ein Hardtail mit Federweg, und Blödsinn ist das erst recht nicht.
> 
> ...


Danke auch dir, scylla. 
Ich hätte wirklich Lust, das mal zu testen und bin dankbar für deinen fachlichen Rat. Die von dir aufgezählten Marken hatte ich zum Teil gar nicht auf dem Schirm, bzw. ich kenne leider nicht alle davon. Vom Vitus habe ich mich wohl zu sehr von der Optik blenden lassen. Rot ist auch nicht alles.
Cool, dass ihr eure Bikes selber aufbauen könnt. Chapeau!


----------



## Schwimmer (20. Oktober 2020)

Flohmanti schrieb:


> Danke auch dir, scylla.
> Ich hätte wirklich Lust, das mal zu testen und bin dankbar für deinen fachlichen Rat. Die von dir aufgezählten Marken hatte ich zum Teil gar nicht auf dem Schirm, bzw. ich kenne leider nicht alle davon. Vom Vitus habe ich mich wohl zu sehr von der Optik blenden lassen. Rot ist auch nicht alles.
> Cool, dass ihr eure Bikes selber aufbauen könnt. Chapeau!






... auch ganz schön rot ...
... wobei RAL-Farben auch möglich sind, gegen Aufpreis und UK made...


----------



## Schwimmer (20. Oktober 2020)

... nicht ganz so rot, aber Titan ...


----------



## Aninaj (20. Oktober 2020)

Damit bist du nicht allein.


Schwimmer schrieb:


> ... auch ganz schön rot ...
> ... wobei RAL-Farben auch möglich sind, gegen Aufpreis und UK made...



Das stand auch lange auf meiner Liste weil das optisch einfach der Hammer ist... 🥰


----------



## Aninaj (20. Oktober 2020)

Hier noch zwei Bilder vom Ragley Mmmbop, welches ich grad aus der "Restekiste" aufgebaut habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (20. Oktober 2020)

Kannst Du berichten?


----------



## Aninaj (20. Oktober 2020)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Kannst Du berichten?



Was möchtest du denn wissen?


----------



## Flohmanti (21. Oktober 2020)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> ... auch ganz schön rot ...
> ... wobei RAL-Farben auch möglich sind, gegen Aufpreis und UK made...


Sehr schön, Schwimmer. Lieben Dank für den Hinweis. Die Marke Stanton kenne ich nicht. Das Rad hat ein schön cleanes Design, wie ich finde. Ohne unnötig Firlefanz.


----------



## IndianaWalross (21. Oktober 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Hier noch zwei Bilder vom Ragley Mmmbop, welches ich grad aus der "Restekiste" aufgebaut habe.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1136454
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1136453



Jetzt noch ne schwarze Gabel - die versaut n büschn den Gesamteindruck, aber weil Restekiste verziehen. 😁

Mein kleiner Italiener ist heute Abend hoffentlich auch erstmal fahrfertig. Wird dann demnächst noch dran gebastelt... Lenkerband, Aero Anbauten usw. aber kommt Zeit kommt PinkePinke.


----------



## ollo (21. Oktober 2020)

das ist mal ein Rot  und gibt es auch in 27,5 (+) oder in Rot Eloxal .... Alutech Cheaptrick


----------



## IndianaWalross (21. Oktober 2020)

Kleiner "endlich da" Schnappschuss,  hat wie immer länger gedauert als veranschlagt... Muss noch anderes Lenkerband demnächst und Schutzfolie. 
In dem Zustand mal eben locker 400g abgespeckt zum Izoard Disc  🤗


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (21. Oktober 2020)

...schöner Schnappschuss


----------



## IndianaWalross (22. Oktober 2020)

Habs natürlich gleich "kaputt" gemacht, Männe reicht mir etwas dämlich die Miniratsche für den Vorbau und nachdem sie auf dem Hinterrad aufgeditscht war knallte sie schwungvoll auf die linke Kettenstrebe um einen Lackabplatzer zu hinterlassen. Erstmal im Autohaus orange metallic Lack bestellt, morgen abholen und dann mit dem Klarlack aus dem Set drüber und gut. Bisschen Schwund ist ja immer, aber so schnell hätte ich jetzt nicht haben müssen. 💩

Jedenfals saumäßig Vortrieb der Bock, gut steif aber noch genügend Flex. Die neuen Aerothan Schläuche mit nur 5 Bar waren schon fast Sofafeeling, morgen mal bisschen mehr reinpusten. Sitze jetzt jedenfalls wesentlich besser im Rad als beim Izoard, da kam ich mir vor wie auf der Streckbank. Lässt sich gut an, hab ihn "Pumpkin" getauft. Ist ja auch bald wieder Halloween 🥳 🤪🎃


----------



## IndianaWalross (22. Oktober 2020)

ollo schrieb:


> das ist mal ein Rot  und gibt es auch in 27,5 (+) oder in Rot Eloxal .... Alutech Cheaptrick
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1136906
> Anhang anzeigen 1136910



Das obere erinnert an meinen Cyclocrosser >


----------



## Aninaj (28. Oktober 2020)

Es geht voran, MmmBop 2.0 ist am Start 





Zwei Änderungen sind aktuell noch geplant...


----------



## Aninaj (28. Oktober 2020)

Auf dem Foto sieht man auch echt gut, dass der Rahmen tatsächlich grau und nicht schwarz ist... Die schwarze Gabel dagegen schaut schon düster aus ...


----------



## scylla (29. Oktober 2020)

Viiiel besser mit der schwarzen Gabel


----------



## IndianaWalross (30. Oktober 2020)

Auf jeden Fall wesentlich besser als mit weisser Gabel 👍


----------



## lucie (2. November 2020)

26+ läuft...


----------



## Aninaj (2. November 2020)

Oh, der schaut aber winzig aus der Rahmen... besonders mit dem Sattelauszug


----------



## lucie (2. November 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Oh, der schaut aber winzig aus der Rahmen... besonders mit dem Sattelauszug



Ist das Tricksebikeeingangrad, will ja auch vernünftig von A nach B kommen. 
Mehrere Kilometer im Stehen mit 28/17 ist anstrengend, da setz ich mich dann doch lieber ab und zu mal auf den Sattel und lass es rollen...

Ist ein Nukeproof Snap in L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (2. November 2020)

Aaah... okay. Ist etwas düster das Bild für die ganzen Details


----------



## Martina H. (2. November 2020)

...immer diese schwarzen Bilder  

...mach mal Licht...


----------



## lucie (2. November 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...immer diese schwarzen Bilder
> 
> ...mach mal Licht...



Mit Licht wird das Bike auch nicht gelb.


----------



## Martina H. (2. November 2020)

neee, aber man würde was erkennen...


----------



## RedWine (9. November 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Es geht voran, MmmBop 2.0 ist am Start
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1140795
> 
> Zwei Änderungen sind aktuell noch geplant...


 Ich find die Kombi anthrazit mit Lila eloxiert ja so geil! Erinnert mich (farblich) an mein Restkisten Projekt, ein 90er Jahre Trek HT. Aber das muss sich leider hinten anstellen bei mir


----------



## Puky-Schnucki (2. Januar 2021)

Ohne lange Vorgeschichte und Aufbaudokumentation (dazu war ich zu faul) hier das Ergebnis von meinem ersten eigenen MTB! Stolz wie Bolle! Der Rahmen dürfte einigen von euch ja bekannt vorkommen...














Einzelne Teile, wie der Vorbau (nur geborgt) und das Kettenblatt (ich mag lieber oval), werden noch getauscht. Die Reifen habe ich nicht ausgesucht. Erst war ich sehr skeptisch, aber als sie erstmal am Rad waren und das Rad in Bewegung bin ich jetzt doch ganz zufrieden. Sieht, wie ich finde, sehr schnell und sportlich aus Wenn die runter gefahren sind, gibt es aber vielleicht doch schwarze oder helle Skinwalls... 🤔
Beim ersten Probefahren fühlte es sich jedenfalls schon ziemlich gut an 😍


----------



## Aninaj (2. Januar 2021)

Puky-Schnucki schrieb:


> Der Rahmen dürfte einigen von euch ja bekannt vorkommen...



Hübsch. Den Rahmen bin ich auch schon gefahren  Fährt sich wirklich echt gut, insbesondere bergauf war ich doch sehr beeindruckt wie leichtfüßig das Bike unterwegs ist.

Dann mal viel Spaß mit dem Bike!


----------



## RedWine (15. Januar 2021)

Puky-Schnucki schrieb:


> Ohne lange Vorgeschichte und Aufbaudokumentation (dazu war ich zu faul) hier das Ergebnis von meinem ersten eigenen MTB! Stolz wie Bolle! Der Rahmen dürfte einigen von euch ja bekannt vorkommen...
> 
> Einzelne Teile, wie der Vorbau (nur geborgt) und das Kettenblatt (ich mag lieber oval), werden noch getauscht. Die Reifen habe ich nicht ausgesucht. Erst war ich sehr skeptisch, aber als sie erstmal am Rad waren und das Rad in Bewegung bin ich jetzt doch ganz zufrieden. Sieht, wie ich finde, sehr schnell und sportlich aus Wenn die runter gefahren sind, gibt es aber vielleicht doch schwarze oder helle Skinwalls... 🤔
> Beim ersten Probefahren fühlte es sich jedenfalls schon ziemlich gut an 😍


Das mittlere Foto ist ja mal geil, als wäre der Mooshügel da extra so hingewachsen!  Find optisch richtig klasse und die Geometrie echt ansprechend.
Musste gerade schmunzeln, dass du die Reifen so eigentlich gar nicht wolltest ... Ich habe mir die Fingerwund gesucht nach Nobby Nic mit Skinwall, aber einfach nix für einen brauchbaren Preis in der richtigen Größe gefunden für mein rotes Specialized. An deinem dunklen Rahmen knallen die aber richtig schön!


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. Januar 2021)

Die Vorgeschichte lief ja woanders, gestern habe ich Argon Secondo in sein neues Zuhause gebracht. "Gefahren" habe ich es nur rund um die Ausstellungsräder in der Aufzuchtstation (schon mal nicht schlecht), an den kurzen Vorbau muss ich mich aber noch etwas gewöhnen.

Im vorübergehenden Zuhause, sprich Wohnzimmer, weil
a) noch sauber,
b) ich Argon Primero zwecks Getriebewartung in diesem Zuge mitgenommen und abgegeben habe und das Kleine soll nicht so einsam im Flur stehen.




Jetzt warte ich u.a. noch auf trockenes Wetter, etwas höhere Außentemperatur und dass die Naturfreunde wenigstens ihr Kuchenfenster wieder öffnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (22. Januar 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Aber mein Rahmen hängt wie gesagt seit 13 Tagen irgendwo



...ach? Erzähl mehr


----------



## Aninaj (22. Januar 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...ach? Erzähl mehr



Gut, dass du fragst, da hat sich tatsächlich etwas getan...





Gestern um 22:58 Uhr stand davon allerdings noch nix... die schreiben da auch rein, was und wann sie wollen. 🧐


----------



## Martina H. (22. Januar 2021)

... das Tracking interessiert mich jetzt eigentlich nicht so


----------



## Aninaj (22. Januar 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... das Tracking interessiert mich jetzt eigentlich nicht so


Mich aber!


----------



## Martina H. (22. Januar 2021)




----------



## WarriorPrincess (22. Januar 2021)

Aha - es wird also ein Tracking-Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (22. Januar 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Gut, dass du fragst, da hat sich tatsächlich etwas getan...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1192944
> 
> Gestern um 22:58 Uhr stand davon allerdings noch nix... die schreiben da auch rein, was und wann sie wollen. 🧐



Ups...





...wäre alles im RAHMEN des Brexit möglich.


----------



## Aninaj (22. Januar 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Ups...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1193044
> 
> ...wäre alles im RAHMEN des Brexit möglich.



Das habe ich anfangs auch befürchtet, aber das scheint wohl nicht der Fall zu sein. Daher abwarten und Tee trinken. Oder so. 🥴


----------



## lucie (22. Januar 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Das habe ich anfangs auch befürchtet, aber das scheint wohl nicht der Fall zu sein. Daher abwarten und Tee trinken. Oder so. 🥴



Drücke die Daumen, dass alles ohne Probleme über die Bühne geht.


----------



## Aninaj (23. Januar 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Drücke die Daumen, dass alles ohne Probleme über die Bühne geht.


Danke ☺️ das wird schon alles irgendwie werden. Mir fehlen eh noch ein paar Teile. Blöd wäre nur, wenn er doch zurück geht, Alternativen sind rar und es wird ja nicht besser. Aber ist am Ende auch nur ein Luxus Problem 🙈


----------



## null-2wo (23. Januar 2021)

sorry, falls ich es verpasst hab - was haste denn für nen rahmen bestellt? wenn der in UK geschweißt wurde, sollte der zoll kein (finanzielles) problem darstellen...


----------



## Martina H. (23. Januar 2021)

... na, endlich fragt mal einer direkt - von alleine kommt sie ja nicht drauf zu antworten


----------



## Martina H. (23. Januar 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Ups...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1193044
> 
> ...wäre alles im RAHMEN des Brexit möglich.


... gut gemacht


----------



## Aninaj (23. Januar 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> sorry, falls ich es verpasst hab - was haste denn für nen rahmen bestellt? wenn der in UK geschweißt wurde, sollte der zoll kein (finanzielles) problem darstellen...



Ich dachte das ist hier der "mitraten" Fred  😜

Und nein, es wird (oder sollte) ein Low-Budget Projekt (werden). Mal schauen, ob das Dank Brexit und Corona noch möglich ist 🙄.


----------



## Martina H. (23. Januar 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> es wird (oder sollte) ein Low-Budget Projekt (werden).



    - der Schenkelklopfer der Woche - you made my Day 

...dann raten wir mal: 2 Räder?


----------



## lucie (23. Januar 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> - der Schenkelklopfer der Woche - you made my Day
> 
> ...dann raten wir mal: 2 Räder?



Low budget...   

Ich tippe dann auf Singlespeed.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (23. Januar 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Low budget...
> 
> Ich tippe dann auf Singlespeed.



...ach ja, natürlich fixed, weil dann auch keine Bremsen - schont enorm die finanzielle Recourcen... 😇


----------



## WarriorPrincess (23. Januar 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> ...ach ja, natürlich fixed, weil dann auch keine Bremsen - schont enorm die finanzielle Recourcen... 😇


Oh verdammt - dass ich diese Idee noch nicht hatte. Immer geb ich soviel Geld aus und dabei wär's soviel einfacher, wartungsfreier und günstiger....


----------



## lucie (23. Januar 2021)

Hat noch einen Vorteil: man kann damit rückwärts fahren.


----------



## Aninaj (23. Januar 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> - der Schenkelklopfer der Woche - you made my Day
> 
> ...dann raten wir mal: 2 Räder?



Korrekt. Es wird zwei Räder haben 



lucie schrieb:


> Low budget...
> 
> Ich tippe dann auf Singlespeed.



Auch korrekt. 



lucie schrieb:


> ...ach ja, natürlich fixed, weil dann auch keine Bremsen - schont enorm die finanzielle Recourcen... 😇



Neee, ganz so minimalistisch dann auch nicht, außerdem liegt noch ne Bremse hier rum, geht also nicht an die finanziellen Ressourcen


----------



## Martina H. (23. Januar 2021)

ok - dann:

Martina H. - 1 Punkt
lucie - 1 Punkt - minus 1 für Fixed =  Falsch

ich führe


----------



## lucie (23. Januar 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ok - dann:
> 
> Martina H. - 1 Punkt
> lucie - 1 Punkt - minus 1 für Fixed =  Falsch
> ...



Du Ratte!


----------



## Martina H. (23. Januar 2021)

...gut, weiter:

SSP - GravelDropbar


----------



## lucie (23. Januar 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Korrekt. Es wird zwei Räder haben
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm, da liegt noch 'ne Bremse rum... Ist es die TRP Spyre? Dann tippe ich auf Crosser als SS, ist's 'ne MTB-Bremse, dann tippe ich auf ein Bike in Richtung Dirt...


----------



## Martina H. (23. Januar 2021)

... ja, suuuuper... wer viele Tipps abgibt, meint dann er hat mit irgendwas Recht - ha, aber es gibt ja Minuspunkte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (23. Januar 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... ja, suuuuper... wer viele Tipps abgibt, meint dann er hat mit irgendwas Recht - ha, aber es gibt ja Minuspunkte


----------



## Aninaj (23. Januar 2021)

Bei eurer Postingrate kommt man ja kaum hinterher... aber sonst ist bei euch alles ok?  🧐


Martina H. schrieb:


> ...gut, weiter:
> 
> SSP - GravelDropbar


Nope. Das Projekt habe ich schon probiert und für nicht passend befunden. Das SSP hat jetzt nen Flatbar. Viel besser 



lucie schrieb:


> Hmmm, da liegt noch 'ne Bremse rum... Ist es die TRP Spyre? Dann tippe ich auf Crosser als SS, ist's 'ne MTB-Bremse, dann tippe ich auf ein Bike in Richtung Dirt...


Die TRP Spyre liegt hier nimmer rum. Dafür eine Shimano Zee. Daher Nope und Jupp


----------



## Martina H. (24. Januar 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Bei eurer Postingrate kommt man ja kaum hinterher... aber sonst ist bei euch alles ok? 🧐


...pure Lockdownlangeweile  - sonst alles gut 


Aninaj schrieb:


> Nope. Das Projekt habe ich schon probiert und für nicht passend befunden. Das SSP hat jetzt nen Flatbar. Viel besser


OK, dann -1, also bisher 0 Punkte


Aninaj schrieb:


> Die TRP Spyre liegt hier nimmer rum. Dafür eine Shimano Zee. Daher Nope und Jupp



Also -1 Punkt, + 1 Punkt = 0 Punkte

Gleichstand  

Zusammenfassung: SSP Tricksebike mit 2 Rädern

Rät eigentlich noch jemand mit?


----------



## null-2wo (24. Januar 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Rät eigentlich noch jemand mit?


ach, was solls 

dirtbike von CRC - also eher kein britischer hersteller. ich tippe auf herkunftsland polen, rahmen alu.


----------



## Aninaj (24. Januar 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> ach, was solls
> 
> dirtbike von CRC - also eher kein britischer hersteller. ich tippe auf herkunftsland polen, rahmen alu.



Gibt’s Dirtbike Rahmen aus Carbon? In dem Preissegment habe ich zwar nicht geschaut, ist mir aber auch nix aufgefallen.

Und auch wenn es auf der HP nicht explizit zu finden ist, kommt der Hersteller aus Polen. Wo genau der Rahmen geschweißt wird habe ich bisher nicht finden können. Aber auch nicht ernsthaft gesucht.


----------



## lucie (24. Januar 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Bei eurer Postingrate kommt man ja kaum hinterher... aber sonst ist bei euch alles ok? 🧐



Mistwetter (ständig Schneeregen, kein richtiger Bodenfrost, also voll die Matschpisten), Totalkahlschlag im Stadtwald mit tiefen Furchen über fast alle befahrbaren Wege und Trails durch überdimensionierte Forstfahrzeuge, gefühlt alle 240000 Einwohner quälen sich wegen der 15km-Regel aber dennoch genau durch diesen Stadtwald, da bleibt nur Dauerposten als Ausgleichssport.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (24. Januar 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Gibt’s Dirtbike Rahmen aus Carbon? In dem Preissegment habe ich zwar nicht geschaut, ist mir aber auch nix aufgefallen.
> 
> Und auch wenn es auf der HP nicht explizit zu finden ist, kommt der Hersteller aus Polen. Wo genau der Rahmen geschweißt wird habe ich bisher nicht finden können. Aber auch nicht ernsthaft gesucht.



Tippe auf so etwas wie das Dartmoor 26 Player, obwohl ich nicht weiß, ob CRC die Marke mal im Programm hatte.

Ich habe mir ja in der Bucht unlängst den Nukeproof Snap in L geschossen, der ist sogar 26+ tauglich (2.8er Reifen ). Dafür ist das Hornet weggegangen.
Primär zum Tricksen als SS aufgebaut. Da ich das gute Stück aber jetzt auch vermehrt als Winterbike einsetzen wollte, hat es die Sram DH 7-fach Steighilfe für ü50 über die hauseigene (Kranken)Kasse genehmigt bekommen.


----------



## Martina H. (24. Januar 2021)

Octane One Zircus?


----------



## null-2wo (24. Januar 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Gibt’s Dirtbike Rahmen aus Carbon? In dem Preissegment habe ich zwar nicht geschaut, ist mir aber auch nix aufgefallen.
> 
> Und auch wenn es auf der HP nicht explizit zu finden ist, kommt der Hersteller aus Polen. Wo genau der Rahmen geschweißt wird habe ich bisher nicht finden können. Aber auch nicht ernsthaft gesucht.


jaein. mir fiele eben nur der nox 4X rahmen ein... aber nicht selten sind die hüpfer aus stahl  die kommen aber mE aus taiwan.


----------



## Aninaj (24. Januar 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Tippe auf Dartmoor 26 Player...


Stand auf der Auswahlliste. Leider in der kurzen Version schwer zu bekommen und der Preis leider höher als beim:


Martina H. schrieb:


> Octane One Zircus?


Jupp. Preislich der günstigste Rahmen. Auch nicht zu lang. Nur ob er jemals ankommt und dann preislich immer noch günstiger ist, bleibt abzuwarten 🙈


null-2wo schrieb:


> jaein. mir fiele eben nur der nox 4X rahmen ein... aber nicht selten sind die hüpfer aus stahl  die kommen aber mE aus taiwan.


Stahl ja. Aber das wollte ich nicht. Die sind doch alle sehr robust ausgeführt und die günstigen Stahlrahmen dann doch ganz schön schwer...


----------



## Aninaj (24. Januar 2021)

Womit ich mit etwas schwer tue ist eine Kurbel. Ich hab gedacht, dass ich gerne eine mit 165mm kurbelarmen hätte, allerdings gibt‘s da so gut wie nix gebraucht. Fahren alle 175 🙄. Und dann am liebsten SRAM als alte GXP Ausführung mit direct Mount. Da habe ich ein bissle Zeugs da (BB und KBs) zum Testen...


----------



## null-2wo (24. Januar 2021)

die da kann ich empfehlen: bunt, leicht, sram direct mount, HT2 innenlager, und bezahlbar. lieferung hat unter 2 wochen gedauert.


----------



## Martina H. (24. Januar 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> ich tippe auf herkunftsland polen, rahmen alu.


+ 2


lucie schrieb:


> Dartmoor 26 Player,


- 1 


Martina H. schrieb:


> Octane One Zircus?


+1   


null-2wo schrieb:


> nox 4X rahmen


- 1

 den Rest rechnet Ihr selber


----------



## Martina H. (24. Januar 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> die da kann ich empfehlen: bunt, leicht, sram direct mount, HT2 innenlager, und bezahlbar. lieferung hat unter 2 wochen gedauert.


... die ist dann schneller da als der Rahmen


----------



## Martina H. (24. Januar 2021)

...wie ist das eigentlich mit den Chinateilen? Ist da nicht momentan Neujahr??


----------



## Aninaj (24. Januar 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> die da kann ich empfehlen: bunt, leicht, sram direct mount, HT2 innenlager, und bezahlbar. lieferung hat unter 2 wochen gedauert.



Aus China mag ich nicht bestellen. Mir reicht schon der Versandkasper aus UK.



Martina H. schrieb:


> ... die ist dann schneller da als der Rahmen



Ist das in C-Zeiten immer noch so? Oder liegts wirklich nur am Brexit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (24. Januar 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Womit ich mit etwas schwer tue ist eine Kurbel. Ich hab gedacht, dass ich gerne eine mit 165mm kurbelarmen hätte, allerdings gibt‘s da so gut wie nix gebraucht. Fahren alle 175 🙄. Und dann am liebsten SRAM als alte GXP Ausführung mit direct Mount. Da habe ich ein bissle Zeugs da (BB und KBs) zum Testen...


Dazwischen liegt noch 170 - damit komm ich gut klar, oder braucht man für Dirt kürzere (kenn mich da nicht aus)? Gab's letztens was im Bikemarkt, war glaub ich ne Descendant...


----------



## Aninaj (24. Januar 2021)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Dazwischen liegt noch 170 - damit komm ich gut klar, oder braucht man für Dirt kürzere (kenn mich da nicht aus)? Gab's letztens was im Bikemarkt, war glaub ich ne Descendant...


Ich kenn mich da auch nicht  aus 😅 Aber irgendwie bilde ich mir ein, dass eine etwas kürzere Kurbel besser zu dem kleineren Rad passen würde. Die meisten 165er Kurbeln im Bikemarkt sind aber DH Kurbeln mit 83mm Einbaumaß, ich brauch aber 68/73. Und Low Budget soll's ja auch noch sein 

170 würde ich dann wohl nehmen, wenn sich nix anderes findet.

Und woher weißt du denn, was für Kurbeln die letzte Zeit so im Bikemarkt waren??? 🧐


----------



## WarriorPrincess (24. Januar 2021)

Ich bin immer zu faul, meine Benachrichtigungs-Abos rauszunehmen und krieg mein tägliches Update zu Dingen, die ich schon längst hab oder eh nimmer such...
(Ist ja auch viel weniger Arbeit, bei zig Mails täglich auf "löschen" zu klicken, als einmal in dn Bikemarkt zu gehen und die Abos rauszunehmen. )


----------



## Aninaj (28. Januar 2021)

Kurzes Update für alle, die es nicht interessiert. Mein Rahmen scheint es in die EU geschafft zu haben und gurkt aktuell durch die Niederlande. Bleibt abzuwarten, ob er zu mir findet, oder ich ihn bei Zoll abholen muss... stay tuned

PS. Kurbel ist mittlerweile auch da  Kann los gehen.


----------



## Mausoline (28. Januar 2021)

✊✊✊


----------



## Aninaj (30. Januar 2021)

Morgens im Bett noch den Stand des Trackings gecheckt:




Niederlande scheint ein ziemlich großes Land zu sein 🤷🏻‍♀️

Und dann klingelt es plötzlich an der Tür:


----------



## Martina H. (30. Januar 2021)

...na guckst Du - geht doch


----------



## lucie (30. Januar 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Morgens im Bett noch den Stand des Trackings gecheckt:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1197889Niederlande scheint ein ziemlich großes Land zu sein 🤷🏻‍♀️
> 
> ...



Hübscher Karton.


----------



## Aninaj (30. Januar 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Hübscher Karton.



Gell? Kann gerne noch ein paar BIlder von machen. Aber erst morgen, ist schon so dunkel, dann kommt die tolle Farbe so schlecht rüber 😇


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (30. Januar 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Gell? Kann gerne noch ein paar BIlder von machen. Aber erst morgen, ist schon so dunkel, dann kommt die tolle Farbe so schlecht rüber 😇



Jo, mach mal, aber bitte von allen Seiten außen und natürlich von INNEN!


----------



## scylla (30. Januar 2021)

Von innen aber nur, ohne zuvor eventuell vorhandenen Inhalt daraus zu entfernen 🤣


----------



## Aninaj (31. Januar 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Jo, mach mal, aber bitte von allen Seiten außen und natürlich von INNEN!





scylla schrieb:


> Von innen aber nur, ohne zuvor eventuell vorhandenen Inhalt daraus zu entfernen 🤣



Innen? Ja Mädels, danke für die Tipps. Hab den Karton mal aufgemacht und da ist tatsächlich was drin 🤗


----------



## scylla (31. Januar 2021)

wie süüüß, das kleine 

Hat das Versandprozedere nun eigentlich bis auf die Verzögerung geklappt, oder musstest du noch irgendwelchen Zoll oder Handlinggebühren nachzahlen bei der Zustellung?


----------



## Martina H. (31. Januar 2021)

...kann det Tierchen nur stehen, wenn Du dem so'n merchwürdiges blaues Teil uff'n Kopp rammst?


----------



## lucie (31. Januar 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Innen? Ja Mädels, danke für die Tipps. Hab den Karton mal aufgemacht und da ist tatsächlich was drin 🤗



Was willste denn mit diesem Antennenmännchen und hätte da nicht ein kleinerer Karton gereicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (31. Januar 2021)

scylla schrieb:


> wie süüüß, das kleine
> 
> Hat das Versandprozedere nun eigentlich bis auf die Verzögerung geklappt, oder musstest du noch irgendwelchen Zoll oder Handlinggebühren nachzahlen bei der Zustellung?



Zustellung war ganz normal. Keine weiteren Gebühren o.ä. Wobei ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin, wo der Rahmen nun eigentlich gefertigt war. Auf dem Karton steht "Manufactured in Poland".  



Martina H. schrieb:


> ...kann det Tierchen nur stehen, wenn Du dem so'n merchwürdiges blaues Teil uff'n Kopp rammst?





lucie schrieb:


> Was willste denn mit diesem Antennenmännchen und hätte da nicht ein kleinerer Karton gereicht?



Das ist der Berliner Fernsehturm, ihr Banausen!


----------



## lucie (31. Januar 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Das ist der Berliner Fernsehturm, ihr Banausen!



Das mit den Banausen nimmste aber zurück du, sonst...


----------



## Martina H. (31. Januar 2021)

...und was sucht der in Polen?


----------



## Chaotenkind (31. Januar 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Das ist der Berliner Fernsehturm, ihr Banausen!



Echt jetzt? Den hab ich aber ganz anders in Erinnerung.


----------



## Aninaj (31. Januar 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Das mit den Banausen nimmste aber zurück du, sonst...



Ja, bitte?  



Martina H. schrieb:


> ...und was sucht der in Polen?



Na wenn keiner mehr zu ihm kommt, um von der Welt zu erzählen, hat er sich vielleicht überlegt sich die Welt anzuschauen?



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Den hab ich aber ganz anders in Erinnerung.



Ja, das mit den Erinnerungen ist immer so ne Sache. Manchmal stimmen sie nicht so ganz genau... Aber nicht schlimm, passiert jeder von uns mal 

Daher hier nochmal in voller Pracht:





Sonst noch Fragen?


----------



## Chaotenkind (31. Januar 2021)

Hihihi....  Wenn man sich alles ab Hals abwärts wegdenkt, dann sieht er fast so aus, wie einer von den kleinen Schwimmern.


----------



## Martina H. (31. Januar 2021)

... der sieht aus, als ob er denkt: Seid ihr doof - geht gar nicht um mich. Warum fragt keiner, ob das Bike schon aufgebaut ist?


----------



## Aninaj (31. Januar 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... der sieht aus, als ob er denkt: Seid ihr doof - geht gar nicht um mich. Warum fragt keiner, ob das Bike schon aufgebaut ist?



Bike? Welches Bike?


----------



## Aninaj (31. Januar 2021)

Also, dann hier der schnelle (low-Budget) Aufbau mit Teilen die halt so noch rumlagen. Und da bei mir mit vorliebe bunte Teile rumliegeb, ist es jetzt halt etwas bunter geworden  aber daran kann man ja noch arbeiten.






Aber es rollt und funktioniert erstmal alles soweit. Also Bremse noch kürzen und dann ein bißchen probieren und wenn ich ein Gefühl dafür hab, was paßt und was nicht, werde ich (eventuell) das eine oder andere Teil (Lenker, Vorbau, Sattel, Sattelstütze, Pedale) noch tauschen.


----------



## Martina H. (31. Januar 2021)

...na, geht doch  ,das Blau knallt richtig - viel Spass damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (31. Januar 2021)

Verschiedene Blautöne und ein bissl rot. Passt schon.


----------



## lucie (31. Januar 2021)

Welche Übersetzung hast Du gewählt?

Sehe ich da hinten eine Schnellspannachse? Hmmm, ob das so richtig funzt, k.A.
Da Du ja die Kettenspannung mit dem Verschieben der Nabe/des Hinterrades in den horizontalen Ausfallenden einstellst und das Ganze dann nur mit der 5mm Schnellspannachse fixierst, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass das HR nicht so richtig fix bleibt. Einmal ordentlich in die Pedale getreten (Pedalkick o.ä.) und schwupps.......Kettenspannung weg, HR hängt schief im Hinterbau.....

Aber ggf. gehe ich auch immer nur vom worst case aus, da ich ein System persönlich immer gern relativ sicher haben und gern vor vermeidbaren Überraschungen gefeit sein möchte.

In der Regel kommen bei solchen Hinterbauten mit horizontalen Ausfallenden eher 10mm Vollachsen zum Einsatz. Mit den Achsmuttern kann man dann schon mit etwas mehr Drehmoment festziehen.

Mir hat es schon einmal einen Schnellspanner beim Hebel umlegen zerlegt.


----------



## Aninaj (31. Januar 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Welche Übersetzung hast Du gewählt?



Übesetzung hab ich keine "gewählt" sondern erst mal dran gebaut, was da ist.  Kein Plan, ob das Sinn macht, aber probieren geht über studieren. Müsste 32/18 sein. Mit ist auch zu spät aufgefallen, dass ich keine SSP Spacer habe und hab jetzt aus allen möglichen Ringen, die gepaßt haben erstmal das Ritzel etwas fixiert 🙈 Was wäre denn eine sinnige Übersetzung, dann schau ich mal, ob ich die realisieren kann.



lucie schrieb:


> Sehe ich da hinten eine Schnellspannachse? Hmmm, ob das so richtig funzt, k.A.
> Da Du ja die Kettenspannung mit dem Verschieben der Nabe/des Hinterrades in den horizontalen Ausfallenden einstellst und das Ganze dann nur mit der 5mm Schnellspannachse fixierst, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass das HR nicht so richtig fix bleibt. Einmal ordentlich in die Pedale getreten (Pedalkick o.ä.) und schwupps.......Kettenspannung weg, HR hängt schief im Hinterbau.....
> 
> Aber ggf. gehe ich auch immer nur vom worst case aus, da ich ein System persönlich immer gern relativ sicher haben und gern vor vermeidbaren Überraschungen gefeit sein möchte.
> ...



Nicht ganz, hinten ist ein 10mm Achse verbaut (war beim Umbaukit der Nabe auf 10x135 dabei, denn das ist tatsächlich eines der Teil, die ich kaufen musste). Die Achse wird aktuell noch gespannt. Inwiefern ich mit einer rein geschraubten mehr Druck aufbauen kann weiß ich nicht, ich denke für den Anfang reicht es, wenn es irgendwann nimmer reichen sollte, kann ich immer noch eine neue Achse mit Schrauben auf beiden Seiten kaufen.

Einem normalen 5er Schnellspanner würde ich da auch nicht trauen. 

Hast du noch einen Tipp für's Cockpit? Vorbaulänge eher kurz (35/40mm) oder eher ticken länger (50/60mm)? Gibt es eine sinnvolle Lenkerbreite? An Trialbikes ist der Lenker ja recht hoch, also scheint ein etwas höheres Cockpit bestimmt Sachen einfacher zu machen?


----------



## lucie (31. Januar 2021)

Hatte nur den Hebel gesehen und bin von einer 5mm Schnellspannachse ausgegangen. 

Hmmm, beim Cockpit kann ich nur von meinem Nukeproof Snap bzw. vom Hornet ausgehen, da habe/hatte ich einen 50er verbaut. Ich nutze das Snap aber aktuell auch als Winterrad mit der 7-Gang DH Sram Schaltung und einer RS Revelation mit 130mm FW. 

Als SSP aufgebaut hatte ich 28/17 verbaut. Damit passte es gerade noch so, dass ich damit bei uns die Minianstiege im Stadtwald gut bewältigen konnte und auch das VR per Pedalkick noch aus dem Stand hochziehen konnte. Ein 26 KB wäre besser gewesen, inzwischen haben meine Knie signalisiert, dass sie doch schon etwas am Stock gehen, daher aktuell auch die Schaltung am Tricksebike. 

Wenn Deine Gabel 100mm FW? haben sollte würde ich beim Lenker wahrscheinlich eher einen Riser mit ca. 25mm Rise, Breite zwischen 720-740mm probieren. Vorbau erst einmal den nutzen der vorhanden ist und entsprechend "erfahren" welche Vorbaulänge Dir am besten passt. Ich weiß ja nicht, was genau Du mit dem blauen Wunder so anstellen möchtest? Aber genau davon würde ich das alles eher abhängig machen.

Bei SSP musst Du ohnehin Abstriche in die eine oder andere Richtung machen, sonst wird es wieder ein MTB mit Schaltung. 

Hast Du einen Pumptrack in der Nähe?


----------



## Aninaj (31. Januar 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, was genau Du mit dem blauen Wunder so anstellen möchtest?



So ganz genau weiß ich das auch noch nicht  Aber es soll schon Richtung Pumptrack und ein bissle "TechnikTraining" gehen. 



lucie schrieb:


> Hast Du einen Pumptrack in der Nähe?



Ich habe drei "in der Nähe", aber hinfahren muss ich immer noch. Zu klein sollte die Übersetzung also nicht sein. Zu groß macht aber vermutlich beim rumdoppsen auch nicht viel Sinn. Daher mal probieren.



lucie schrieb:


> Als SSP aufgebaut hatte ich 28/17 verbaut. Damit passte es gerade noch so, dass ich damit bei uns die Minianstiege im Stadtwald gut bewältigen konnte und auch das VR per Pedalkick noch aus dem Stand hochziehen konnte. Ein 26 KB wäre besser gewesen,



Dann könnte meine 32/18 etwas zu groß sein. Hab glaube noch nen 28er rumliegen, das ich beizeiten dann auch mal probieren kann.



lucie schrieb:


> Wenn Deine Gabel 100mm FW? haben sollte würde ich beim Lenker wahrscheinlich eher einen Riser mit ca. 25mm Rise, Breite zwischen 720-740mm probieren.



Ja genau, 100mm FW. Dann lass ich den Lenker erstmal und schau mal. Gleiches für den Vorbau.


----------



## lucie (1. Februar 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ich habe drei "in der Nähe", aber hinfahren muss ich immer noch. Zu klein sollte die Übersetzung also nicht sein. Zu groß macht aber vermutlich beim rumdoppsen auch nicht viel Sinn. Daher mal probieren.



Kannst Du dann nicht bitte einen Pumptrack an uns abgeben? Wir sind tracklos...


----------



## Martina H. (1. Februar 2021)

...wir sind nicht nur tracklos


----------



## Aninaj (1. Februar 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Kannst Du dann nicht bitte einen Pumptrack an uns abgeben? Wir sind tracklos...



Glaube das könnte kompliziert werden. Tatsächlich sind es auch nur zwei eher sehr kleine Pumptracks, kenne da auch deutlich größere, aber zu weit weg. Aber einer hat immerhin noch nen kleinen Teil mit Rampen. Das Dritte ist dann eher nen Dirt Track mit (leider hauptsächlich) Doubles, so dass ich da vermutlich nicht so schnell zu finden sein werde 🙈 aber wer weiß 😁

Muss eh mal schauen wie belagert die sind. Zwischen all den Kids muss ich mich ja nicht beweisen 😇


----------



## WarriorPrincess (16. Februar 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (16. Februar 2021)

Du sattelst um und wechselst die Sportgeräte? 🤔


----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. Februar 2021)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1208949


Also ich seh gar kein lila 🤔🤷‍♀️


----------



## WarriorPrincess (16. Februar 2021)

scylla schrieb:


> Du sattelst um und wechselst die Sportgeräte? 🤔


Nö.


greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Also ich seh gar kein lila 🤔🤷‍♀️


 Sowas...


----------



## Martina H. (16. Februar 2021)

na? Auch im Coronalangeweilelockdownblues?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (16. Februar 2021)

Jepp - und da ich meine Schüler online so schwer mit meinen komischen Gedanken-Assoziationsketten quälen kann, kam das kleine Bilderrätsel dabei raus.


----------



## Martina H. (16. Februar 2021)

Schülerquälen find ich gut 

 ...na, dann lass mal raten:

Einhorn: Sagen, Mythen,Träume
Esel: wenn's dem zu gut geht, geht er auf's Eis
Pony: also was Kleines?

hmmmh....

Trialbike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (16. Februar 2021)

Ganz weit weg.
Enthalten sind eigentlich alle wichtigsten Infos: Hersteller, Rahmenfarbe, Laufradgröße...


----------



## scylla (16. Februar 2021)

das ist besser frisiert


----------



## Martina H. (16. Februar 2021)

????


----------



## WarriorPrincess (16. Februar 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ????


Oh... Nee, dann doch nicht so eindeutig. Das wäre dann vielleicht ein Hersteller, der für den angfänglichen Gdankengang bei der Such nach nem neuen Bike in Frage gekommen wär. Aber ihr kennt das ja: Was man am Anfang denkt und am Ende bei rauskommt - dazwischen liegen Welten.
Nee, bei meinem Einhorn handelt es sich um das bekannteste aller Einhöner, dessen Bild ich aus Copyright-Gründen nicht verwenden konnte...


----------



## scylla (16. Februar 2021)




----------



## WarriorPrincess (16. Februar 2021)

Einen Kalauer gönn ich mir (euch) noch - nen Nippelblitzer:


----------



## lucie (16. Februar 2021)




----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. Februar 2021)

Einhorn = bunt
Esel = Lastenrad
Pony = klein = 26Zoll 
🤔


----------



## WarriorPrincess (16. Februar 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1209050Anhang anzeigen 1209051





Scylla war schon auf der richtigen Spur beim Einhorn.
Und was bekommt man aus Pferd+Esel? (Is das auf dem Foto echt ein Pony? Ich hab aber nach "Pferd" gesucht.) Und was kann man beim Bike mischen?


----------



## scylla (16. Februar 2021)

Dein Liebster hat ja nebenan schon vor langer Zeit gepetzt 🙊
Musst du eigentlich mit dem Aufbau nicht warten, bis die Friseure wieder offen haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (16. Februar 2021)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Und was kann man beim Bike mischen?



Reifen, Komponenten, Farben...


----------



## WarriorPrincess (16. Februar 2021)

Wie bei die Schülers....
Also nochmal: Pferd+Esel = ???


----------



## scylla (16. Februar 2021)

Das lässt sich so nicht beantworten. Du musst schon spezifizieren welches die Mutter ist


----------



## lucie (16. Februar 2021)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Wie bei die Schülers....
> Also nochmal: Pferd+Esel = ???



Du sollst dich ja auch wie in der Schule fühlen  :

a+b=c

also, Fersel.

Kann zu.


----------



## lucie (16. Februar 2021)

scylla schrieb:


> Das lässt sich so nicht beantworten. Du musst schon spezifizieren welches die Mutter ist



Das ist doch wurscht, ob nun der Maulesel oder das Muli hinten kurze Beine hat.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (16. Februar 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Das ist doch wurscht, ob nun der Maulesel oder das Muli hinten kurze Beine hat.


Beim Bike-Muli macht aber nur hinten kurze Bein Sinn   Und ich bin die Mama.


----------



## scylla (16. Februar 2021)

Ah Beine hat es. Also doch kein Fahrrad 💡

Wird es vielleicht ein süßes Hundewelpen, das dann bei den Ausritten neben dem lasurroten Einhornfersel herlaufen kann?


----------



## lucie (16. Februar 2021)

scylla schrieb:


> Ah Beine hat es.



Na klar, lower legs.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (16. Februar 2021)

Gegen Hundewelpen hätte mein Liebster was. Der hätte dann so nen Namen wie "Dumistvieh" 
Wird also nur ein Beistellfahrrad, wie es halt Beistellesel für Pferde gibt, damit die sich nicht einsam fühlen... Denn der Bikewelpe namens "Schnucki" steht irgendwie in der Ecke und wird nicht größer, da musste für meine Scarlett ein neues/r Gefährt/e her...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (16. Februar 2021)

Wer/was zum Geier ist "Schnucki"


----------



## scylla (16. Februar 2021)

Ah ich hatte gedacht, du willst die Scarlett ersetzen.
Überschneidet sich das nicht zu sehr, oder baust du die beiden komplett unterschiedlich auf?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (16. Februar 2021)

Nee, Scarlett wird nicht ersetzt! Ende letzten Jahres hatten wir das Thema doch schonmal, ich glaub, bei Chaotenkind... Oder gilt das nur, wenn das neue ähnliche Bike ne andere Farbe hat???  
Angefangen hat es mit der Überlegung, dass ich ein neues Bike brauche um öfter mal die 30km zur Schule (und 30 wieder zurück) einfacher auf den Forst-SChotterpisten zurücklegen kann. Gravelbikes sprechen mich aber optisch nicht an, hatte auch keine Gelegneheit, eins auszuprobieren. Also HT... Ich hab zwar eins, aber das ist mit 24er Kettenblatt und 26er Laufrädern und überhaupt zu klein (gefühlt und für längere Tour). Also hab ich mir ein LV H3 ausgeliehen, aber festgestellt, dass mir da das Sitzrohr zu lang ist, nachdem ich von Scarletts 38cm verwöhnt bin... Also hab ich weitergesucht nach nem entsprechenden HT. Tja und jetzt wird's halt ein Einhorn-Muli mit der gleichen Lackierung wie Scarlett. Ist doch alles vollkommen logisch, oder nicht?
Die werden auch beide erstmal ziemlich identisch aufgebaut 🙈, damit ich erstmal den reinen Unterschied "erfahren" kann. Wenn's taugt und bleiben darf, wird weiterprobiert...
Hiermit reiche ich meinen Mitgliedsantrag für die Vollmeisen ein.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (16. Februar 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Wer/was zum Geier ist "Schnucki"


Das Nukeproof  "Nuki" war kein schöner Name, also wurde halt schNUcKI draus...


----------



## lucie (16. Februar 2021)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Das Nukeproof  "Nuki" war kein schöner Name, also wurde halt schNUcKI draus...



Ah, Du hast es noch.  Ich hatte mir ja unlängst das Snap in L geschossen. Das steht aktuell auf 26 x 2.8er Füßen und wird demnächst zwangsläufig mulletiert, da ich ggf. erst noch das vordere LR mit 26" und Boost-Nabe zusammenbasteln (lassen) muss (bedingt durch Gabelwechsel).


----------



## WarriorPrincess (16. Februar 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Ah, Du hast es noch.  Ich hatte mir ja unlängst das Snap in L geschossen. Das steht aktuell auf 26 x 2.8er Füßen und wird demnächst zwangsläufig mulletiert, da ich ggf. erst noch das vordere LR mit 26" und Boost-Nabe zusammenbasteln (lassen) muss (bedingt durch Gabelwechsel).


Ja, aber für längere Touren und fränkischen Uphill ist's mir von der Geo her nicht passend. Das darf also momentan Pause machen und wird ausgeführt, wenn meine Tante oder Nichte zu Besuch sind und ein kleineres Bike brauchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (16. Februar 2021)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Ja, aber für längere Touren und fränkischen Uphill ist's mir von der Geo her nicht passend. Das darf also momentan Pause machen und wird ausgeführt, wenn meine Tante oder Nichte zu Besuch sind und ein kleineres Bike brauchen...



Ich nutze es ja auch eher für die Hausrunden und zum Rumtricksen, ob ich es auch mal auf eine längere Tour ausführen werde - mal sehen...


----------



## Martina H. (16. Februar 2021)

....bei dem Pferdchen könnte ich auf ein Dxxxx für die Marke kommen????


----------



## Mausoline (16. Februar 2021)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Scylla war schon auf der richtigen Spur beim Einhorn.
> Und was bekommt man aus Pferd+Esel? (Is das auf dem Foto echt ein Pony? Ich hab aber nach "Pferd" gesucht.) Und was kann man beim Bike mischen?



Es ist kein Pony, es ist ein Pferd auf dem Bild 

Ich hätt auf ein elegantes, feines Gravel (Lastenfahrrad ) getippt.


----------



## scylla (16. Februar 2021)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Nee, Scarlett wird nicht ersetzt! Ende letzten Jahres hatten wir das Thema doch schonmal, ich glaub, bei Chaotenkind... Oder gilt das nur, wenn das neue ähnliche Bike ne andere Farbe hat???
> Angefangen hat es mit der Überlegung, dass ich ein neues Bike brauche um öfter mal die 30km zur Schule (und 30 wieder zurück) einfacher auf den Forst-SChotterpisten zurücklegen kann. Gravelbikes sprechen mich aber optisch nicht an, hatte auch keine Gelegneheit, eins auszuprobieren. Also HT... Ich hab zwar eins, aber das ist mit 24er Kettenblatt und 26er Laufrädern und überhaupt zu klein (gefühlt und für längere Tour). Also hab ich mir ein LV H3 ausgeliehen, aber festgestellt, dass mir da das Sitzrohr zu lang ist, nachdem ich von Scarletts 38cm verwöhnt bin... Also hab ich weitergesucht nach nem entsprechenden HT. Tja und jetzt wird's halt ein Einhorn-Muli mit der gleichen Lackierung wie Scarlett. Ist doch alles vollkommen logisch, oder nicht?
> Die werden auch beide erstmal ziemlich identisch aufgebaut 🙈, damit ich erstmal den reinen Unterschied "erfahren" kann. Wenn's taugt und bleiben darf, wird weiterprobiert...
> Hiermit reiche ich meinen Mitgliedsantrag für die Vollmeisen ein.



Mitgliedsantrag cum laude (wegen der identischen Farbe) genehmigt 
Ich hab ja auch meistens absichtlich zwei annähernd ähnliche Räder im Keller rumstehen. Schon allein weil quasi immer eins kaputt ist und ich faul sein möchte beim reparieren. Aber naja, man kann ja nicht ohne weiteres davon ausgehen, dass jeder so eine Vollmeise hat wie man selbst. Das muss erst durch dämliche Fragen verifiziert werden


----------



## WarriorPrincess (16. Februar 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Es ist kein Pony, es ist ein Pferd auf dem Bild
> 
> Ich hätt auf ein elegantes, feines Gravel (Lastenfahrrad ) getippt.


Nochma Glück gehabt.
Also, LASTenrad nicht, aber es ist unser LASTer: Es ist ein LAST (Unicorn) GLEN V1 MX (aka Muli) in meiner geliebten Rotlackierung...

Wie bereits oben geschrieben, war irgendwann die Hoffnung auf ein HT ziemlich dahingeschmolzen, nachdem mir das Liteville auch ein zu langes Sitzrohr hatte und es war im Wald unter Sauerstoffmangel mal die Idee aufgekommen, ein Clay (= kleiner Bruder von meinem Coal) aufzubauen, um wenigstens beim Dämpferservice ein Reservebike zu haben. Alternative: Dämpfer und Gabeln als Ersazt rumfliegen haben und alles andere auch. Und dann kam kurz vor Weihnachten mein Gatte in die Küche und stört mich beim Kochen "Last hat grad ein rotes Glen V1 reingesetzt." - "Wäre ich jetzt sehr bescheuert, wenn ich das kaufe?" - "Ich weiß nicht..." Herd ausgedreht, Rahmen gekauft- zackbumm - weitergekocht mit höchstem Adrenalin...


----------



## Aninaj (16. Februar 2021)

Danke für diese herrliche Abendunterhaltung ☺️


----------



## Martina H. (16. Februar 2021)

...und was gab's zu Essen?


----------



## lucie (16. Februar 2021)

Mitgliedsantrag auf Vollmeise angenommen.

Da ich auch mal zwei fast identische Bikes hatte und ich mich nie entscheiden konnte, welches ich am Ende nehmen sollte, ist diese Art der Ersatzteilbereitstellung schnell wieder abgeschafft worden.

Jetzt sind es quasi drei, die bei entsprechendem Aufbau dasselbe Terrain abdecken, nur dass ich mir den Dämpferservice spare.


----------



## lucie (16. Februar 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...und was gab's zu Essen?



Las(t)agne...


----------



## WarriorPrincess (16. Februar 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...und was gab's zu Essen?


War glaub ich ne Paprika-Reis-Pfanne... War jedenfalls nicht angebrannt...


Uhhhh.... jetzt bin ich echt aufgeregt, ob das alles zusammenpasst.
Achja , wird übrigens ne 170er Kurbel drankommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (16. Februar 2021)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> War glaub ich ne Paprika-Reis-Pfanne... War jedenfalls nicht angebrannt...
> 
> 
> Uhhhh.... jetzt bin ich echt aufgeregt, ob das alles zusammenpasst.
> Achja , wird übrigens ne 170er Kurbel drankommen.



Wie jetzt? Wenn Mullet, dann richtig: eine Seite 170, andere 175. 

Ich hatte mal 'ne Sramkurbel aus Versehen, weil es schnell gehen musste, um ein Zähnchen versetzt montiert.
Hatte mich ziemlich gewundert, wieso sich das so komisch fährt, bis ich den Fehler, laut lachend, entdeckt habe.


----------



## Martina H. (17. Februar 2021)

.... nur damit ich das richtig verstehe: Du wolltest ein Bike mit dem Du zur Arbeit kommst - und hast jetzt ein 29er Fully?

Sind wir wieder bei Schule: Thema verfehlt, setzen 6 

Für die Vollmeise gibt es dann allerdings 11 Punkte


----------



## greenhorn-biker (17. Februar 2021)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Uhhhh.... jetzt bin ich echt aufgeregt, ob das alles zusammenpasst.
> Achja , wird übrigens ne 170er Kurbel drankommen.


Wie, gibts jetzt keinen Aufbau hier😥 ?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (17. Februar 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> .... nur damit ich das richtig verstehe: Du wolltest ein Bike mit dem Du zur Arbeit kommst - und hast jetzt ein 29er Fully?
> 
> Sind wir wieder bei Schule: Thema verfehlt, setzen 6
> 
> Für die Vollmeise gibt es dann allerdings 11 Punkte


Nein, das hast du falsch verstanden: Ich hab jetzt ein 29/27,5-Mullet/Muli. Aber der Anfang der Gedankengänge war richtig, ja.
Aber es ist rot! 🙃

Sind die 11 Punkte Notenpunkte oder von 10?


----------



## Martina H. (17. Februar 2021)

Notenpunkte


----------



## scylla (17. Februar 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Notenpunkte



Echt nur 11? Das ist aber schon eine enttäuschend konservative Bewertung. Ein Mullet Muli Endurofully als Arbeitswege-Esel hätte ich eigentlich eher bei 15 mit Sternchen gesehen


----------



## Martina H. (17. Februar 2021)

...neee, die 15 Punkte (also sozusagen die goldene Vollmeise am Band) gibt es nur wenn man KEIN Bike kauft, oder bei einer sich bietenden Gelegenheit NICHT zuschlägt


----------



## scylla (17. Februar 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...neee, die 15 Punkte (also sozusagen die goldene Vollmeise am Band) gibt es nur wenn man KEIN Bike kauft, oder bei einer sich bietenden Gelegenheit NICHT zuschlägt



Also meine Mutter würde dann sagen: endlich wird sie normal


----------



## greenhorn-biker (17. Februar 2021)

scylla schrieb:


> Also meine Mutter würde dann sagen: endlich wird sie normal


Hat sie da tatsächlich noch Hoffnung 😁😉?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (17. Februar 2021)

- die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## Mausoline (17. Februar 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...neee, die 15 Punkte (also sozusagen die goldene Vollmeise am Band) gibt es nur wenn man KEIN Bike kauft, oder bei einer sich bietenden Gelegenheit NICHT zuschlägt



_  die gehört dann bis jetzt mir  _


----------



## Martina H. (17. Februar 2021)

- könnt schon sein so


----------



## WarriorPrincess (20. Februar 2021)

Fertig (das Bike und ich) 😊







Gleich dann die Hausrunde zum testen...

Getauscht wird bald noch der Vorbau (das rot passt nicht ganz), irgendwann der Sattel, wenn SQLab nen farblich passenden hat und die Bereifung.


Achja, kann mir eine das Mysterium erklären, warum sämtliche Kettenlängenrechner mit 6 Kettenglieder zuviel errechnet haben, genauso wie mit Taschenrechner nachgerechnete Formeln? Ich wurde sogar beschuldigt, dass ich was falsch berechnet oder eingegeben hätte 😠


----------



## Martina H. (20. Februar 2021)

...das Rot ist DER Knaller  - genau das Richtige für den Arbeitsweg 

Vorbau schwaaaaazzzz  - was brauchst Du denn beim SqLab?

Kettenlängenrechner?  - nie genutzt...


----------



## scylla (20. Februar 2021)

Well, that escalated quickly  🤪
Und ich dachte, hier gäbe es jetzt eine gemütliche Aufbaudokumentation, so mit Teilen auf der Waage und hübschen Fotos von einzelnen Schräubchen 

Viel Spaß mit der roten Rakete! (Wie heißt er/sie/es eigentlich? Das Zweitbike braucht doch auch einen Namen, ist ja sonst unfair)

Kettenlängenrechner... was ist das und wozu braucht man das? 🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (20. Februar 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...das Rot ist DER Knaller  - genau das Richtige für den Arbeitsweg
> 
> Vorbau schwaaaaazzzz  - was brauchst Du denn beim SqLab?
> 
> Kettenlängenrechner?  - nie genutzt...


Das Rot war ja glaub ich auch mit Kaufgrund. 🤪 Aber das hat Scarlett ja auch - also kein Argument für den Arbeitsweg.
Ja, Vorbau wird ein schwarzer werden... SQlab wird evtl in der Familie getauscht - @scratch_a kann das Gelb besser gebrauchen. (Außerdem ist der komisch, Hintern tut aua...)


scylla schrieb:


> Well, that escalated quickly  🤪
> Und ich dachte, hier gäbe es jetzt eine gemütliche Aufbaudokumentation, so mit Teilen auf der Waage und hübschen Fotos von einzelnen Schräubchen
> 
> Viel Spaß mit der roten Rakete! (Wie heißt er/sie/es eigentlich? Das Zweitbike braucht doch auch einen Namen, ist ja sonst unfair)
> ...


Ich bin zu ungeduldig für Aufbaudokumentation. Es gibt Fotos vom Rahmen pur und dem Kartonstapel, den der Postbote gebracht hat.
Die Waage hat das neue noch nicht gesehen, muss ich morgen ein paar Gramm Dreck wegrechnen...
Ich brauch nen Kettenlängenrechner, weil mir das so befohlen wurd. Ich hätt auch keine Ahnung, wie ich das abpeilen muss.

Ja, ein Name... Eigentlich gibt's nur einen, der farblich und romantisch also logisch zu Scarlett passt.  😁


----------



## Martina H. (20. Februar 2021)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> (Außerdem ist der komisch, Hintern tut aua...



... der braucht eine penible Einstellung in der horizontalen Ausrichtung...


----------



## scylla (20. Februar 2021)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Ich brauch nen Kettenlängenrechner, weil mir das so befohlen wurd. Ich hätt auch keine Ahnung, wie ich das abpeilen muss.



Ich fädel das überall korrekt durch, lege die Kette aufs größte Ritzel, lege am Schaltwerk den leichtesten Gang ein, und zieh den Schaltwerkskäfig dann so stramm wie ich denke, dass ich noch damit fahren wollte. Beim Fully geb ich da noch 2 Glieder dazu wegen Kettenlängung beim Einfedern, beim HT lass ich es so. Und dann einfach auf das so rausgefundene Maß ablängen.

Aber das Wichtigste hast du jetzt vor lauter Aufregung komplett zu schreiben vergessen: wie fährt's?


----------



## Martina H. (20. Februar 2021)

Luft aus dem Dämpfer, Kette über grösstes Ritzel, grösstes Kettenblatt, voll einfedern, sicherheitshalber +2 - feddsch


----------



## lucie (20. Februar 2021)

scylla schrieb:


> Kettenlängenrechner... was ist das und wozu braucht man das? 🤔



Das habe ich mich auch gefragt. Kann man sicher nutzen, muss man aber nicht.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (20. Februar 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... der braucht eine penible Einstellung in der horizontalen Ausrichtung...


Oh ja, und bei meiner Geduld ist das ein Kinderspiel.  🤪 

Aber erste Fahreindrücke: 
Nach ca 700m Asphaltstraße rauf noch im Dorf: "Irgendwie komm ich mir beim Kurve fahren besoffen vor." - "Das ist nur, wenn man langsam fährt!" (Gut, dass ein erfahrener Glen-Muli-Fahrer dabei ist.)

Nach 1700m, erste Walduphill: "Jetzt weiß ich endlich, warum du einfach geradeaus fährst, während ich jedes Mal überlege, ob die Tagesform ausreicht für die hohen Wurzeln!"

Insgesamt waren Sattel und neue Knieschoner schmerzhaft, geschafft hab ich auch Uphill-"Schlüsselstellen". Bergab merkt man, dass die Bremsen noch nicht volle Bremskraft haben - schnell bergab bügeln fühlte sich gut an, langsam zu fahrende "technischere" Stellen dadurch noch nicht so ganz - Hat mein Gatte mir dann auch bestätigt, dass die volle Bremskraft noch nicht da ist, weil er mir ja nicht glauben wollte und selbst gefahren ist... Da also mal abwarten... 

Morgen wird der Lenker gekürzt und Sattel getauscht...


----------



## lucie (20. Februar 2021)

Bei der Einstellung des Sattels mal hier schauen.

Wenn Du den so wie in der Anleitung versuchst einzustellen, solltest Du dann die Sattelhöhe natürlich auch noch anpassen.
Habe mit einem 14er 612 angefangen, der ging absolut nicht. Bin jetzt beim 13er 611 sitzen geblieben.

Sqlab bietet auch Testsättel an, musst Du mal auf der Seite recherchieren. Bei uns bietet z.B auch Fahrrad XXL die Vermessung und die Testteile an.


----------



## Aninaj (20. Februar 2021)

Hmm.. du hast jetzt ein Coal und ein Glen. Die sind aber so grundsätzlich schon recht nah beieinander, oder? Wonach wählst du denn da jetzt das passendere Bike aus? 🤷‍♀️


----------



## WarriorPrincess (20. Februar 2021)

Ich hab ja seit Ewigkeiten SQLab, auch bei Scarlett. Das ist jetzt halt eines der neueren Modelle, weil mein uralt-Sattel von vor 10 Jahren echt durchgescheuert ist und Ersatz hermusste. Zum Glück haben wir alle Sättel in der gleichen Breite.
Momentan ist das noch ein um halbe Schraubenumdrehungen ausprobieren und mal nach vorne oder hinten rutschen.
Vielleicht ist der auch noch nicht "eingesessen" oder es liegt wirklich an der Farbe.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (20. Februar 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Hmm.. du hast jetzt ein Coal und ein Glen. Die sind aber so grundsätzlich schon recht nah beieinander, oder? Wonach wählst du denn da jetzt das passendere Bike aus? 🤷‍♀️


Nach der Farbe 
Nee, momentan sehr einfach: Scarlett hat gerade keinen Dämpfer und keine Gabel und auch das Vorderrad ist gerade nicht einsatzfähig, weil die Reifen in der entsprechenden Gummimischung bei Bestellung der Teie nicht auf Lager waren. (Daheim lagen noch zwei Barone rum in 29 und 27,5, Scarlett hatte zwei Highroller II - jetzt haben beide Baron vorne und lädierte Highroller II hinten)
Das heißt, jetzt erstmal einige Touren mit dem neuen und dann weiß ich hoffentlich, wonach ich dann mein Bike wähle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (24. Februar 2021)

Bilderrätsel


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. Februar 2021)

Da fehlen wesentliche Teile. Aber könnte mal ein Ratt werden.

Wenn das Schaltgedöns aus der Kiste kam, die jetzt bei mir liegt, da stand irgendwas mit DH drauf.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (24. Februar 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Bilderrätsel
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1215030


Du bindest dir die Teile mit Kabelbinder an den Körper und mit der Milch bändigst du dir die Haare, weil es bis Montag zum Friseurtermin noch solange ist 🤔🤷‍♀️
😉


----------



## scylla (24. Februar 2021)

Hast du dir die Lockdown-Langeweile mit gepflegten Konversationen um 7 Uhr morgens nach China vertrieben? 

Die Teileauswahl auf jeden Fall nach was gröberem aus.


----------



## Mausoline (24. Februar 2021)

Ich dachte es wird ein 3-Rad wegen der 3 Flaschen Milch


----------



## lucie (24. Februar 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Bilderrätsel
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1215030



Start up - Gründung eines online-Handel-Unternehmens namens "amazone"?


----------



## Martina H. (24. Februar 2021)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Wenn das Schaltgedöns aus der Kiste kam, die jetzt bei mir liegt, da stand irgendwas mit DH drauf.


... in der Kiste war ein Teil für Snappy (@lucie )


greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> ...mit der Milch bändigst du dir die Haare, weil es bis Montag zum Friseurtermin noch solange ist 🤔🤷‍♀️
> 😉


..das ist ja mal eine Idee - Ihr würdet mich momentan nicht wiedererkennen, mutiere zum langhaarigen Bombenleger 


scylla schrieb:


> Hast du dir die Lockdown-Langeweile mit gepflegten Konversationen um 7 Uhr morgens nach China vertrieben?
> 
> Die Teileauswahl auf jeden Fall nach was gröberem aus.


...stalkst Du mich schon wieder?

Nein und Nein 


Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich dachte es wird ein 3-Rad wegen der 3 Flaschen Milch


... so hab ich das noch gar nicht gesehen...


lucie schrieb:


> Start up - Gründung eines online-Handel-Unternehmens "amazone"?


... könnt schon sein so, zumindest werden die meisten Teile verkauft


----------



## WarriorPrincess (24. Februar 2021)

Ich löse: Es wird ein Mobilee.


----------



## lucie (24. Februar 2021)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Ich löse: Es wird ein*e *Mobil*f*ee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (24. Februar 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> .. könnt schon sein so, zumindest werden die meisten Teile verkauft



Ha, das wird ein Roller! Du wolltest uns nur verwirren 😅


----------



## WarriorPrincess (24. Februar 2021)

Und das nach meinem Einhorn!

Gut, dass wir im Mädchenteil des Forums sind.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (24. Februar 2021)

Mich irritieren ja immer noch diese Unmengen an Kabelbinder 🧐
Es wird ein Tandem mit außenverlegten Zügen ☝🏻
Obwohl dann fehlt ein Sattel und ein Lenker... @lucie darf gar nicht mitfahren 😱?


----------



## lucie (24. Februar 2021)

> Ich löse: Es wird ein*e *Mobil*f*ee.





WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Und das nach meinem Einhorn!





WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Gut, dass wir im Mä*r*chenteil des Forums sind.


----------



## lucie (24. Februar 2021)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Obwohl dann fehlt ein Sattel und ein Lenker... @lucie darf gar nicht mitfahren 😱?



Doch...


----------



## Martina H. (24. Februar 2021)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Mich irritieren ja immer noch diese Unmengen an Kabelbinder 🧐



...die sind für die Geiseln in der Bank, die ich jetzt überfallen muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (24. Februar 2021)

Der Gewinner von Corona ist auf jeden Fall die Kreativität und im hier ganz besonders die Phantasie


----------



## Martina H. (25. Februar 2021)

...genau - Spas und ein bisschen rumblödeln kann ich/ können wir momentan gut brauchen - also:

Weitermachen!


----------



## Martina H. (25. Februar 2021)

ach so:

@lucie   - aber: Nein


----------



## Martina H. (25. Februar 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ha, das wird ein Roller! Du wolltest uns nur verwirren 😅



...guter Versuch,



Nein


und auch @WarriorPrincess 


Nö - für ein Mobilee in der Grösse haben wir keinen Platz.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (25. Februar 2021)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Mich irritieren ja immer noch diese Unmengen an Kabelbinder 🧐


Hm, ich sehe keinen LRS - vielleicht der Versuch selbst einen Pi-Rope-LRS aufzubauen???


----------



## Martina H. (25. Februar 2021)

Kabelbindermassaker


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. Februar 2021)

Und Schrammen im Parkett.


----------



## lucie (25. Februar 2021)

...ups...





__





						Komplette Gruppen: 60 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Komplette Gruppen ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 1 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				




Projektaufgabe???

Schade...


----------



## Martina H. (25. Februar 2021)

...neeee, hab doch geschrieben, dass das alles verkauft wird....

Hab noch was





...mit Grüssen an die Herren bikebecker und gpzmandel


----------



## bikebecker (25. Februar 2021)

Hallo 
Da geht aber noch ein bisschen mehr,  Bilder bitte. 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (25. Februar 2021)

...ich dachte wir machen noch ein bisschen in



Mausoline schrieb:


> Kreativität und im hier ganz besonders die Phantasie



und Ihr ratet noch ein bisschen


----------



## Votec Tox (25. Februar 2021)

Also Du verkaufst von Deinem Aufbaukit alles bis auf den Rahmen und das Fahrwerk?


----------



## Mausoline (25. Februar 2021)

farblich kommts ganz gut, besonders der Farbklecks 
aber der Rest ist echt schwer   Knopf im Ohr ist zu weit weg  nee keine Idee


----------



## Aninaj (25. Februar 2021)

Klingt, als wenn ein Rahmen gehen muss und durch einen neuen ersetzt wird. Das Rote Knöpfchen auf grünem Grund schaut aber irgendwie nach nem ultra fetten, kantigen Rohr aus


----------



## Martina H. (25. Februar 2021)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Also Du verkaufst von Deinem Aufbaukit alles bis auf den Rahmen und das Fahrwerk?


so in etwa - ja


Mausoline schrieb:


> farblich kommts ganz gut, besonders der Farbklecks
> aber der Rest ist echt schwer   Knopf im Ohr ist zu weit weg  nee keine Idee


Danke - bleib mal bei der Farbe


Aninaj schrieb:


> Klingt, als wenn ein Rahmen gehen muss und durch einen neuen ersetzt wird. Das Rote Knöpfchen auf grünem Grund schaut aber irgendwie nach nem ultra fetten, kantigen Rohr aus


Tja, das ist das Problem, da kommt was Neues, es geht aber nix - blöd, iss aber so 

Und ja fettes, kantiges Rohr und das "Knöpfchen" ist Purple (ok, da muss ich besser fotografieren)

Und für die Vollmeise kommen diesmal nur 6, evtl 7 Punkte zusammen


----------



## Aninaj (25. Februar 2021)

Du hast dir nen schönen Rahmen besorgt, um ihn als (Lampen-)Schirmhalter an die Wand zu spaxen.  

Klar, da stört der ganze Rest an dem Rahmen... also wech damit.


----------



## Martina H. (26. Februar 2021)

..  genau  -


oder so


----------



## scylla (26. Februar 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...neeee, hab doch geschrieben, dass das alles verkauft wird....
> 
> Hab noch was
> 
> ...



Das ist ja schon ganz staubig. Liegt schon viel zu lange rum




Martina H. schrieb:


> .


da hast du natürlich einen Punkt


----------



## Martina H. (26. Februar 2021)

scylla schrieb:


> da hast du natürlich einen Punkt



nu, nich mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (26. Februar 2021)

Hmm, Knöpfchen mit Innensechskant. Abdeckung Steuersatz?


----------



## M_on_Centurion (6. März 2021)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Morgen wird der Lenker gekürzt


Welche Lenkerbreite fährst du an deinen Rädern?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (6. März 2021)

M_on_Centurion schrieb:


> Welche Lenkerbreite fährst du an deinen Rädern?


Ich hab jetzt jeweils 760mm an beiden Fullys.

Heut hat Rhett nen neuen Hinterreifen und nen schwarzen Vorbau bekommen, wurd gesäubert und gewogen: 14,29kg. 
Pärchenfoto gibt's demnächst - Scarlett hat heut Dämpfer und Gabel zurückbekommen, musste aber aktuell ihre Kurbel/Pedale verleihen... 

Die neue Kurbel ist jetzt schon repariert, wird dann auch demnächst wieder umgebaut...


----------



## Martina H. (6. März 2021)

...so schraubt man sich durch


----------



## lucie (12. März 2021)




----------



## WarriorPrincess (12. März 2021)

... kein Jin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (12. März 2021)

...nö, in dem (umgangssprachlichen) Fall hat das Jang nix mit dem Jin zu tun.

Mache Jang ist hallisch für: mach hinne


----------



## WarriorPrincess (12. März 2021)

Again what learned.
Also ist die Hetzjagd eröffnet?


----------



## lucie (6. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt will ich mal wieder etwas Schwung hier in die Bude bringen.

Leider sind ja die meisten hier ja nur noch stille Mitleser oder derart mit WInterpokalpunktesammeln beschäftigt, so dass sich das LO so langsam ins Nichts aufzulösen droht.

Ich werfe mal so einen Gedanken in die Runde:

Kann man einen Rahmen länger als vier Jahre fahren?


----------



## Martina H. (6. Dezember 2021)

...schwierig, aber nicht unmöglich


----------



## Votec Tox (6. Dezember 2021)

Wenn der Rahmen Räder dran hat, schon 
Spaß beiseite, na klar! Mein Lieblingsbike (das Demo S-Works) hat einen Rahmen von 2013 und ich fahre damit jede Woche. 
Aber vermutlich möchtest Du nun ein neues Bike mit einem 4 Jahre uralten Rahmen aufbauen? 
Danke für neuen "Schwung in die Bude"!


----------



## Martina H. (6. Dezember 2021)

...oder alte Teile an einen neuen Rahmen schrauben :hmmmh: - es bleibt spannend...


----------



## Aninaj (6. Dezember 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Kann man einen Rahmen länger als vier Jahre fahren?


Man kann schon, ob Frau das will 🤷🏻‍♀️

Bei mir hängt jedenfalls ein neuer Rahmen im Ständer 😂


----------



## ollo (6. Dezember 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Jetzt will ich mal wieder etwas Schwung hier in die Bude bringen.
> 
> Leider sind ja die meisten hier ja nur noch stille Mitleser oder derart mit WInterpokalpunktesammeln beschäftigt, so dass sich das LO so langsam ins Nichts aufzulösen droht.
> 
> ...





lucie schrieb:


> *ls vier Jahre fahren?*



um das Geschlechter übergreifend zu betrachten und nahe dran an einem Rauswurf hier, sage ich JA zur längeren Nutzung des Materials, nicht nur weil es Ökologischer ist, sondern irgendwann ob Männlein oder Frau dafür beneidet werde das man mit "so etwas" überhaupt noch fahren kann..... weil ja angeblich nur das Neue Zeug das schnelle ist....

leider durfte ich jetzt das Gegenteil erfahren und wurde mit 5 Jahre altem schweren Zeug das gerade wieder Frisch zusammen gebastelt wurde doch Elendig Versägt , na gut der Typ ist auch ein paar Jahrzehnte Jünger, aber im Körper- Bikegewicht Verhältnis hat er klar die Nase vorne, wieder mal 

Bike mit Teilen aus den Jahren 2016 -2021 ..... sorry für den Einbruch ins LO


----------



## Martina H. (6. Dezember 2021)

hui, da kommen ja doch einige aus den Löchern 

...also momentan 3 (wie auch immer) neue Bikes am Start. Erzählt mehr...


----------



## ollo (6. Dezember 2021)

Naja eher anders, Altes wieder neues Leben eingehaucht , ist das dann Neu oder eher wieder/ weiter benutzt .........

10 Jahre Alt, davon hat der Rahmen 4 Jahre im Schuppen gut abgehangen .... ist er dann eigentlich dry Aged 

Wiederbelebt mit Teilen aus unzähligen Kisten deren Inhalt keiner bei Eb.y Kleinanzeigen haben wollte, Netten Verkäufern aus dem Bikemarkt und zwei geschickten Usern aus dem Forum, der eine kann ganz Prima Alte teure Sättel neu beziehen und Polstern, der andere kann prima Rahmen Endlacken und bürsten .......Raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwww halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (6. Dezember 2021)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Danke für neuen "Schwung in die Bude"!



Na mal sehen, ob hier auch wieder etwas Bewegung reinkommt - Bewegung ist doch sooo gesund. 



Martina H. schrieb:


> ...oder alte Teile an einen neuen Rahmen schrauben :hmmmh: - es bleibt spannend...



...wie meinen? Ich kann Dir nicht folgen. 



Aninaj schrieb:


> Man kann schon, ob Frau das will 🤷🏻‍♀️



Man(n) kann das von mir aus machen. ICH will das eigentlich auch, aber ich gehöre nun einmal zum schwachen Geschlecht. 



Aninaj schrieb:


> Bei mir hängt jedenfalls ein neuer Rahmen im Ständer 😂



So, so. Das beweist nur, dass ich recht habe.  



ollo schrieb:


> um das Geschlechter übergreifend zu betrachten und nahe dran an einem Rauswurf hier,



Hier wird niemand rausgeworfen.


----------



## Aninaj (6. Dezember 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Erzählt mehr...



Weiß nicht ob das so spannend ist. Es geht lediglich um mein Eingangfahrrad. 

1. Ausbaustufe im Juni 2020:






Den ersten Versuch hatte ich mit einem günstigen Kettenspanner gemacht. Ging gar nicht. Hat nur genervt, da super laut.

Eine Weile bin ich dann ohne Kettenspanner gefahren, aber da ist mir regelmäßig die Kette abgesprungen. Und die da immer wieder drauf zu friemeln... 😩

Mitte diesen Jahres habe ich dann so eine Kettenführung dran gebastelt, da die hier noch rumlag:









						Kettenführung C-Guide
					

Produkteigenschaften       Passend für alle Räder mit oder ohne durchgehende Zugverlegung unter der Kettenstrebe     Montage am Zugführungshalter oder Kettenstrebe möglich     Aus hochwertigem...




					www.bike-discount.de
				




Das hat ne Weile funktioniert, irgendwann fiel die Kette wieder runter. 😡

In einem letzten Versuch, habe ich vor Kurzem den günstigen Kettenspanner mit einer Rolle gepimpt. Seitdem hält die Kette, es ist auch nicht wahnsinnig laut, aber ich merke diesen Spanner voll beim fahren 😒 und das stört mich.

Und weil ich einfach auch die Clean Optik von einem Eingangfahrrad ohne Kettenspanner mag, muss also ein neuer Rahmen her - logisch oder?


----------



## Martina H. (6. Dezember 2021)

ui, zum Thema SSP kann hier noch jemand was schreiben


----------



## lucie (6. Dezember 2021)

Das mit dem Eingangradel kenne ich. Am MTB hatte ich den SB One Boner im Einsatz. Kettenspannung war der Hammer, am Stadtundmaleinekurzasphaltrunde-Bike mit Dackelschneidern und Krummbügel passt der natürlich optisch und technisch nicht.





Damit lässt sich gemütlich und ohne Geschwindigkeitsrausch über die Pisten cruisen - ist der moderaten Übersetzung geschuldet, um die gealterten Knie zu schonen und dennoch alle "Riesenanstiege" im Flachland fahrend erklimmen zu können.

Da ich auf Kettenspannerdramen keinen Bock hatte, wurde es auch gleich ein Rahmen mit horizontalen Ausfallenden, Rest wurde vom Vorgänger übernommen


----------



## Aninaj (6. Dezember 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Da ich auf Kettenspannerdramen keinen Bock hatte, wurde es auch gleich ein Rahmen mit horizontalen Ausfallenden, Rest wurde vom Vorgänger übernommen



Ich hab alle Dramen durch und auch keinen Bock mehr 😅

Bleibt, wie schon geschlossen, nur ein neuer Rahmen.

Da bieten sich zwei Alternativen an
a) so wie @lucie horizontale Ausfallenden
b) Excenter Trestlager

Technisch ist a) mit Sicherheit die bessere Lösung, in Verbindung mit einer Schreibenbremse allerdings ein schier unlösbares Problem, wenn es darum geht ein Budget Bike aufzubauen, dass auch mal ein paar Stunden allein zurecht kommen muss.

Und so habe ich einiges recherchiert, gesucht und probiert 🙈

_*Kandidat 1*_
Ein 26" Müsing MTB Rahmen mit horizontalen Ausfallenden - da sollten auch die 28er Gravelreifen Platz drin finden. So die Idee. Tatsächlich haben die Räder in den Rahmen gepaßt. Auch die Scheibenbremse wäre anzubringen gewesen, nur der Gepäckträger wäre dann so eine Bastelaktion (um die Bremse herum) geworden. Wer bitte konzipiert den Rahmen so, dass entweder der Gepäckträger vernünftig dran geht ODER die Bremse, aber nicht beides? Dann kann man die Ösen auch gleich weglassen und ich komme nicht auf die Idee das mal zu probieren.

*Kandidat 2*
Schon von je her fand ich den OnOne Inbred Rahmen optisch einfach nur cool. Ebenfalls als 26" MTB Rahmen sollten doch da auch 28" Gravelreifen reinpassen... Nope. Laßt es sein, paßt nicht. Der MonoStay ist einfach zu lang ... Naja, und ein Leichtgewicht war der Rahmen mit seinen 2,6 kg auch nicht so wirklich.

*Kandidat 3*
Wenn das mit den Ausfallenden nicht klappen will, dann eben doch das Excenter Tretlager. Rahmen No. 3 hängt jetzt also im Zentrierständer. Räder passen - Überraschung bei einem Rahmen, der für 28" ausgelegt ist 😉 Aufgrund der Teileversorgung in Corona Zeiten allerdings auch schon seit einer Woche. Der Steuersatz läßt auf sich warten. Immerhin, eine passende Sattelklemmer habe ich im Fundus schon auftreiben können.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (6. Dezember 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Jetzt will ich mal wieder etwas Schwung hier in die Bude bringen.
> 
> Leider sind ja die meisten hier ja nur noch stille Mitleser oder derart mit WInterpokalpunktesammeln beschäftigt, so dass sich das LO so langsam ins Nichts aufzulösen droht.
> 
> ...


Also ich hab da einen seit 6 Jahren, der ist aber im fünften Jahr quasi nicht mehr gefahren und im 6. Jahr gar nicht mehr. Der war jetzt beim Fotoshooting und macht dann bald Onlinekarriere, vielleicht.
Also würd ich mal mit "Nein" antworten.


----------



## Martina H. (7. Dezember 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> wenn es darum geht ein Budget Bike aufzubauen


 - jaja 


WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Der war jetzt beim Fotoshooting


Hardtail oder Fully?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (7. Dezember 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> - jaja
> 
> Hardtail oder Fully?


Ersteres. Die Fullies sind ja noch ganz jung...


----------



## Martina H. (7. Dezember 2021)

...ich wusste nicht, ob das Stumpi inzwischen weg ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (7. Dezember 2021)

Damit lässt sich doch sicher was anfangen. Aber 34T? Dann wohl doch eher nicht...


----------



## ollo (7. Dezember 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1384039
> 
> Damit lässt sich doch sicher was anfangen. Aber 34T? Dann wohl doch eher nicht...


oh ein Wiegemesser in Stumpf ...... also Kindertauglich ....... mal sehen wie die Pertersilie  danach aussieht


----------



## Aninaj (8. Dezember 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Der Steuersatz läßt auf sich warten.






😁


----------



## Chrige (8. Dezember 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Jetzt will ich mal wieder etwas Schwung hier in die Bude bringen.
> 
> Leider sind ja die meisten hier ja nur noch stille Mitleser oder derart mit WInterpokalpunktesammeln beschäftigt, so dass sich das LO so langsam ins Nichts aufzulösen droht.
> 
> ...


Bin heute auch nach Jahren wiedermal hier...
Ich fahre mein Fully jetzt schon 6 Jahre... Allerdings kann ich es kaum abwarten, dass mein neu bestelltes Bike Anfang Januar kommt...
Also die Antwort auf deine Frage: Man kann... aber eigentlich möchte man nicht (hätte letztes Jahr schon gerne das neue gehabt)...


----------



## Martina H. (8. Dezember 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1384526
> 
> 😁


...na hopp...


Chrige schrieb:


> Bin heute auch nach Jahren wiedermal hier...
> Ich fahre mein Fully jetzt schon 6 Jahre... Allerdings kann ich es kaum abwarten, dass mein neu bestelltes Bike Anfang Januar kommt...
> Also die Antwort auf deine Frage: Man kann... aber eigentlich möchte man nicht (hätte letztes Jahr schon gerne das neue gehabt)...


...was wird es denn?


----------



## lucie (8. Dezember 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1384039
> 
> Damit lässt sich doch sicher was anfangen. Aber 34T? Dann wohl doch eher nicht...





ollo schrieb:


> oh ein Wiegemesser in Stumpf ...... also Kindertauglich ....... mal sehen wie die Pertersilie  danach aussieht



Habe das Wiegemesser mal zum Schneiden ausprobiert. In Ermangelung an Petersilie musste was anderes dran glauben mit folgendem Ergebnis:





Chic oder? Was ich jetzt mit dem Rest, der da noch dran hing, mache - keine Ahnung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (8. Dezember 2021)

Titan?


----------



## ollo (8. Dezember 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Habe das Wiegemesser mal zum Schneiden ausprobiert. In Ermangelung an Petersilie musste was anderes dran glauben mit folgendem Ergebnis:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1384567
> 
> Chic oder? Was ich jetzt mit dem Rest, der da noch dran hing, mache - keine Ahnung...


Respekt   , wenn ich mal keine Petersilie im Haus habe könnte ich Dir Alternativ was zum schneiden zukommen lassen,  wo Du doch so ein Zauber-Wiegemesser hast .....sowas zum Beispiel


aus sowas


----------



## Votec Tox (8. Dezember 2021)

Chrige schrieb:


> Allerdings kann ich es kaum abwarten, dass mein neu bestelltes Bike Anfang Januar kommt...
> Also die Antwort auf deine Frage: Man kann... aber eigentlich möchte man nicht (hätte letztes Jahr schon gerne das neue gehabt)...


Auch neugierig gefragt: was wird es denn?


----------



## lucie (8. Dezember 2021)

ollo schrieb:


> Respekt   , wenn ich mal keine Petersilie im Haus habe könnte ich Dir Alternativ was zum schneiden zukommen lassen,  wo Du doch so ein Zauber-Wiegemesser hast .....sowas zum Beispiel
> Anhang anzeigen 1384645aus sowas Anhang anzeigen 1384649



Hmmm, das wird kniffelig. Na mal sehen, wozu das Wiegemesser so alles taugt...

Habe das hier



und dann natürlich das Wiegemesser



erst einmal hier rein geworfen



Das Ganze genau dreimal, das ist sehr wichtig für das Gelingen, geschüttelt. Auf keinen Fall rühren!!!
Jetzt noch einmal diagonal um genau 243° drehen und aus dieser Position das Paket 10m abwärts fallen lassen. Das Ergebnis davon dann noch zweimal entgegen des Uhrzeigesinns um den Block geschleift. Fertig.  
Das Rezept habe ich von einem netten DHL-Zusteller, wollte es unbedingt mal ausprobieren und bin nun sehr gespannt.

Jetzt muss ich noch ein wenig warten und dann sehe ich mal nach, ob das tatsächlich auch alles  funktioniert hat. 🤔


----------



## Martina H. (8. Dezember 2021)

...ich weiss nicht, was sie nimmt...


----------



## lucie (8. Dezember 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...ich weiss nicht, was sie nimmt...



Für den ganzen Aufwand, das Risiko und die Unterhaltung 1743,00€/Stunde...


----------



## ollo (9. Dezember 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Für den ganzen Aufwand, das Risiko und die Unterhaltung *1743,00€/Stunde...*


das ist mehr als Fair ...... oder ging es bei der Frage "was Sie nimmt" eher um die Bewusstseins verändernden Substanzen, die in dem Karton aus Bolivien waren


----------



## ollo (9. Dezember 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Hmmm, das wird kniffelig. Na mal sehen, wozu das Wiegemesser so alles taugt...
> 
> Habe das hier
> 
> ...


uhhhhh........  it`s Magic


----------



## lucie (9. Dezember 2021)

ollo schrieb:


> das ist mehr als Fair ...... oder ging es bei der Frage "was Sie nimmt" eher um die Bewusstseins verändernden Substanzen, die in dem Karton aus Bolivien waren



Meinste? 



ollo schrieb:


> uhhhhh........  it`s Magic



Hmmm, @ollo ich glaube ich muss Dich wohl leider enttäuschen:

Daraus 
 konnte leider keine  geschüttelt werden. 

Also nix mit Magic...


----------



## lucie (9. Dezember 2021)

Ich schau gleich mal richtig nach...





Oooooo, doch nur Müll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (9. Dezember 2021)

ollo schrieb:


> eher um die Bewusstseins verändernden Substanzen,


 - eher so, evtl. aber auch: was hätte sie nehmen sollen


----------



## lucie (9. Dezember 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...inkl. Steuern
> 
> - eher so, evtl. aber auch: was hätte sie nehmen s*t*ollen



Habe ich gerade Stollen gelesen?

Ja, den nehme ich auch gern.


----------



## Martina H. (9. Dezember 2021)

...wer Zitate fälscht oder falsch zitiert, oder /und falsche Zitate in Umlauf bringt, darf für mindestens 5 Jahre keine Bikes, Biketeile oder Bikeklamotten kaufen!


----------



## Votec Tox (9. Dezember 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Ich schau gleich mal richtig nach...
> 
> Oooooo, doch nur Müll?


Ein Rahmenrohrsatz zum Selberlöten, -schweißen?


----------



## ollo (9. Dezember 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Meinste?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


........... aber beim nächsten mal da klappt das 

das mit dem Karton voll Müll ist aber auch doof, dreh den doch noch mal um 5 Grad nach Links und vorher noch eine Dicke Scheibe Stollen abschneiden , tatata es ist ein .......?


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Dezember 2021)

Ihr Lieben,

ich weiss ja nicht was ihr alle so nehmt, aber mein Tip ist: die Hälfte tut es auch.


----------



## lucie (10. Dezember 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1384526
> 
> 😁



Was wird denn da nun drangepresst?



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ihr Lieben,
> 
> ich weiss ja nicht was ihr alle so nehmt, aber mein Tip ist: die Hälfte tut es auch.



Mein Tipp: nimm alles, was Du kriegen kannst. Warum sollte man sich mit weniger zufrieden geben, wenn man mehr haben kann?



ollo schrieb:


> ........... aber beim nächsten mal da klappt das
> 
> das mit dem Karton voll Müll ist aber auch doof, dreh den doch noch mal um 5 Grad nach Links und vorher noch eine Dicke Scheibe Stollen abschneiden , tatata es ist ein .......?









Danke für den Tipp @ollo: am Ende war's tatsächlich die dicke Scheibe Stollen, die zuvor in der Weihnachtsschüttelmixtur fehlte:











Aninaj schrieb:


> Titan?



Sieht so aus. 

Einen Aufbaufaden gab es auch aber nur extern des Forums und er war sehr kurz. 

Inzwischen rollt es schon und macht richtig Spass.


----------



## Martina H. (10. Dezember 2021)

...boah, schwere Geburt: ich könnt ja jetzt Sachen schreiben


----------



## lucie (10. Dezember 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...boah, schwere Geburt: ich könnt ja jetzt Sachen schreiben



Kannst Du gar nicht! Du warst nicht dabei, als das Teil aus dem Karton geschlüpft ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (10. Dezember 2021)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Auch neugierig gefragt: was wird es denn?


Tja beim LO Treffen im Harz hat mir @WarriorPrincess einen Floh ins Ohr gesetzt. Nach langem hin und her und Coronabedingten Schwierigkeiten habe ich letzten Sommer das Last Tarvo getestet und habe mich Schock-verliebt. Es wird also mein persönliches Weihnachtsgeschenk an mich und zudem mein Erinnerungsstücke an meine Zeit in Dortmund, da ich nun auch schon seit Anfang Jahr wieder zurück in der Schweiz bin...


----------



## Martina H. (10. Dezember 2021)

uiuiuiuiuiui


----------



## Martina H. (10. Dezember 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Kannst Du gar nicht! Du warst nicht dabei, als das Teil aus dem Karton geschlüpft ist.


neee, aber bei der Aufzucht


----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. Dezember 2021)

Chrige schrieb:


> Tja beim LO Treffen im Harz hat mir @WarriorPrincess einen Floh ins Ohr gesetzt. Nach langem hin und her und Coronabedingten Schwierigkeiten habe ich letzten Sommer das Last Tarvo getestet und habe mich Schock-verliebt. Es wird also mein persönliches Weihnachtsgeschenk an mich und zudem mein Erinnerungsstücke an meine Zeit in Dortmund, da ich nun auch schon seit Anfang Jahr wieder zurück in der Schweiz bin...


Sorry für den Floh!  
Welche Tarvo-Größe hast du?  a müsst ich ja glatt mal in der Schweiz vorbeiommen zum Ladies-Last-Treffen


----------



## ollo (10. Dezember 2021)

@lucie .....  das sieht sehr gut aus was da aus dem Karton geschlüpft ist  

by the way bei dem leckeren Stollen wäre ich auch aus dem Karton gekrabbelt  und mit der dicken dicken Scheibe auch wieder rein, schwör 

und wenn du noch einen passenden Maxxis für hinten in zufällig 27.5 Zoll brauchst, bei mir "gammeln" die unter der Werkbank rum und gibt es für einen schmalen Taler


----------



## Aninaj (10. Dezember 2021)

lucie schrieb:


>


Ist das so'n "Arsch auf Eimer" Ding aus der Waltly Schmiede? Oder eher der TitanRahmen aus dem Bikemarkt (oder sah der anders aus?).

Schaut auf jedenfall gut aus, aber wann tut Titan das auch nicht  Bisschen Farbe wäre noch very nice, aber dein Bike, deine Regeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (10. Dezember 2021)

ollo schrieb:


> und wenn du noch einen passenden Maxxis für hinten in zufällig 27.5 Zoll brauchst, bei mir "gammeln" die unter der Werkbank rum und gibt es für einen schmalen Taler



Vielen Dank für das Angebot, aber bei uns liegen auch noch ein paar dieser Reifen mit den hässlichen,  gelben Aufdrucken rum.



Aninaj schrieb:


> Ist das so'n "Arsch auf Eimer" Ding aus der Waltly Schmiede? Oder eher der TitanRahmen aus dem Bikemarkt (oder sah der anders aus?).
> 
> Schaut auf jedenfall gut aus, aber wann tut Titan das auch nicht  Bisschen Farbe wäre noch very nice, aber dein Bike, deine Regeln



Der Rahmen stammt aus der Waltly-Schmiede und gelangte über den Bikemarkt in meinen Besitz.

Das mit der Farbe ist so eine Sache. Wollen will ich schon, kann mich aber nicht entscheiden. Blau, orange, pörbel , am Ende dann etwas oilslick, weil ich mich nicht für eine Farbe entscheiden kann?

Im Moment denke ich ist es eigentlich Wurscht und es wäre ein reines Luxusproblem, das Teil farblich aufzuwerten. Jetzt muss es erst einmal gefahren werden - alles andere findet sich schon irgendwie und irgendwann.


----------



## Aninaj (10. Dezember 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Was wird denn da nun drangepresst?



Na ist doch logisch: das Runde muss ins Eckige... 😎


----------



## lucie (10. Dezember 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Na ist doch logisch: das Runde muss ins Eckige... 😎



Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt, was es wird.


----------



## Chrige (10. Dezember 2021)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Sorry für den Floh!
> Welche Tarvo-Größe hast du?  a müsst ich ja glatt mal in der Schweiz vorbeiommen zum Ladies-Last-Treffen


Ich habe die Rahmengrösse 175. Ja, gerne können wir ein Last Treffen machen. Ich komme auch zu dir.


----------



## Martina H. (10. Dezember 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Na ist doch logisch: das Runde muss ins Eckige... 😎


o O - da hab ich dann jahrelang das Falsche gemacht


----------



## Martina H. (10. Dezember 2021)

ollo schrieb:


> by the way bei dem leckeren Stollen


...woher weisst Du 

(Ist wirklich nicht schlecht gelungen - dafür, dass es meine Ersten waren)


----------



## ollo (10. Dezember 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...woher weisst Du
> 
> (Ist wirklich nicht schlecht gelungen - dafür, dass es meine Ersten waren)


naja, eine hälfte schon Aufgefuttert., der muss schmecken...... kenne keinen der sich Stollen einfriert   und außerdem entweder Du oder Lucie hat gebacken


----------



## Aninaj (10. Dezember 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt, was es wird.



Da muss ich wohl an der Qualtät meiner Hinweise noch etwas arbeiten 😅


----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. Dezember 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Da muss ich wohl an der Qualtät meiner Hinweise noch etwas arbeiten 😅


Du steigst vom MTB auf Fußball um?



Chrige schrieb:


> Ich habe die Rahmengrösse 175. Ja, gerne können wir ein Last Treffen machen. Ich komme auch zu dir.


Wir haben ja noch andere Last-Ladies, oder nicht, @Aninaj und @scylla ?? Wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusch, könnten wir sogar ohne Modell-Dopplung auskommen...


----------



## Aninaj (10. Dezember 2021)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Du steigst vom MTB auf Fußball um?



 Niemals.



WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Wir haben ja noch andere Last-Ladies, oder nicht, @Aninaj und @scylla ?? Wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusch, könnten wir sogar ohne Modell-Dopplung auskommen...



Jupp... 🥰 Mein Clay wird allerdings grad für den Winterschlaf vorbereitet ... 😴


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. Dezember 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Niemals.
> 
> 
> 
> Jupp... 🥰 Mein Clay wird allerdings grad für den Winterschlaf vorbereitet ... 😴


Das Runde (Laufräder) muss ins Eckige (Garage) für den Winterschlaf?


----------



## Aninaj (10. Dezember 2021)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Das Runde (Laufräder) muss ins Eckige (Garage) für den Winterschlaf?



Ich fürchte du bist etwas auf dem falschen Weg... Ich versuch's mal nochmal zusammenzufassen 



Aninaj schrieb:


> Und weil ich einfach auch die Clean Optik von einem Eingangfahrrad ohne Kettenspanner mag, muss also ein neuer Rahmen her - logisch oder?





Aninaj schrieb:


> Rahmen No. 3 hängt jetzt also im Zentrierständer.





Aninaj schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1384526
> 
> 😁





lucie schrieb:


> Was wird denn da nun drangepresst?





Aninaj schrieb:


> Na ist doch logisch: das Runde muss ins Eckige... 😎



Das war der Versuch eines Hinweises auf den Rahmen(Hersteller). 😅


----------



## lucie (10. Dezember 2021)

???


----------



## Martina H. (10. Dezember 2021)

... mit Excenter?


----------



## Aninaj (10. Dezember 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1385830
> 
> ???


🤣🤣🤣 aber 👍


Martina H. schrieb:


> ... mit Excenter?


👍

Am Sonntag soll's regnen, mal schauen, ob ich alles problemlos umgeschraubt bekomme.

Aktuell fehlt noch ein passendes Ritzel, da kommt dann erstmal das alte rein, wird zum fahren aber sich sehr speziell - eine Nähmaschine ist dann nix gegen mich 🤪


----------



## lucie (10. Dezember 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Aktuell fehlt noch ein passendes Ritzel, da kommt dann erstmal das alte rein, wird zum fahren aber sich sehr speziell - eine Nähmaschine ist dann nix gegen mich 🤪



Es geht nix über eine ordentliche Trittfrequenz. 

Da ich meinen Singlespeeder eben auch für kleinere Ausfahrten bis 40km im Umland nutze und es dabei doch einige Anstiege zu bezwingen gilt, habe ich eine ziemlich weicheirige Übersetzung gewählt.
Muss morgen mal nachsehen, habe das jetzt nicht mehr ganau auf dem Schirm.


----------



## Aninaj (10. Dezember 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Es geht nix über eine ordentliche Trittfrequenz.
> 
> Da ich meinen Singlespeeder eben auch für kleinere Ausfahrten bis 40km im Umland nutze und es dabei doch einige Anstiege zu bezwingen gilt, habe ich eine ziemlich weicheirige Übersetzung gewählt.
> Muss morgen mal nachsehen, habe das jetzt nicht mehr ganau auf dem Schirm.



Ich fahre auch keinen dicken Gang, aber 34/20 ist dann schon fast was für die Berge 😅 das geht besser.


----------



## Martina H. (11. Dezember 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Aktuell fehlt noch ein passendes Ritzel, da kommt dann erstmal das alte rein, wird zum fahren aber sich sehr speziell - eine Nähmaschine ist dann nix gegen mich 🤪


Cube Hyde mit BLB? Oder White Industries?


----------



## Aninaj (11. Dezember 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Cube Hyde mit BLB? Oder White Industries?



Nee, der Rahmen bringt das Excenter Tretlager schon mit. Das wird noch etwas tricky das etwas gegen den Dreckbeschuss zu schützen. Aber wäre ja auch langweilig, wenn‘s einfach wäre 😅


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (11. Dezember 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Cube Hyde mit BLB? Oder White Industries?





Aninaj schrieb:


> Nee, der Rahmen bringt das Excenter Tretlager schon mit. Das wird noch etwas tricky das etwas gegen den Dreckbeschuss zu schützen. Aber wäre ja auch langweilig, wenn‘s einfach wäre 😅



Ich glaube Martina H. meinte das Ritzel.

Habe gerade mal nachgeschaut, am Singlespeeder werkelt eine 39/18 Kombi. Das 18er BLB surrt mit 72 Klicks schon so auffällig, das es in der Stadt keiner Klingel bedarf. 

Übersetzung ist jetzt auch eher altersgerecht angepasst, im Schnitt schaffe ich da gerade mal 23km/h, aber zerschieße mir an den Anstiegen wenigstens nicht die Knie. Dann rolle ich liber gemächlich mit 80/90er Trittfrequenz in der Ebene rum und versäge in der Stadt jeden anderen Singlespeeder beim Stratt an der Ampel.


----------



## Aninaj (11. Dezember 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Ich glaube Martina H. meinte das Ritzel.


Ahso… nee. Der Cube Hyde Rahmen hat ja kein excenter. Aber sowas gibt’s tatsächlich auch für Naben. Dachte das wäre gemeint.

An das Rad kommt ja (fast) alles vom Vorgänger. Also auch der LRS und das ist nen Standard Laufrad mit HG Freilauf. Da kommt nen Kit drauf und fertig.


----------



## Martina H. (11. Dezember 2021)

...jetzt bin ich verwirrt:

...den Hyde gibt es mit Excenter - also beim Innenlager..


Aninaj schrieb:


> Aber sowas gibt’s tatsächlich auch für Naben.


Was meinst Du damit?


----------



## Aninaj (11. Dezember 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...den Hyde gibt es mit Excenter - also beim Innenlager..


Hmm 🤔 zumindest da wo ich meine Rahmen gekauft habe, gab es die Version nicht. Aber kann natürlich sein, dass sie existiert 😅 hab das nicht geprüft.



Martina H. schrieb:


> Was meinst Du damit?



Es gibt oder gab 🤷🏻‍♀️ von White Industries eine Excenternabe. Frag mich nicht, wie das funzt, Google hilft hier bestimmt. Daher hatte ich das im Kopf als der Firmenname im Zusammenhang mit dem Rahmen, von dem ich annahm, dass es den nicht mit Excenter gibt, fiel.


----------



## Martina H. (11. Dezember 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> meine Rahmen



ok, meine Rahm*en - *dann lass mal hören


Aninaj schrieb:


> Es gibt oder gab 🤷🏻‍♀️ von White Industries eine Excenternabe. Frag mich nicht, wie das funzt, Google hilft hier bestimmt. Daher hatte ich das im Kopf als der Firmenname im Zusammenhang mit dem Rahmen, von dem ich annahm, dass es den nicht mit Excenter gibt, fiel.



..ah, ok, daher...


----------



## Martina H. (13. Dezember 2021)

...huhu  - hat es jetzt doch nicht geregnet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (13. Dezember 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...huhu  - hat es jetzt doch nicht geregnet?



Nicht wirklich 😅

Daher war ich natürlich unterwegs. Mal im Revier schauen,





ob die Bären schon im Winterschlaf sind:





Scheinbar noch nicht...

Und wie so der Allgemeinzustand des Waldes ist:





hier muss dringend mal wieder aufgeräumt werden.

Dann noch schnell bei den Schafis vorbeigeschaut:





hier soweit alles in Ordnung. 😎



Spoiler: Würfel-Speeder Status



Ich habe angefangen und bis auf Kleinigkeiten ist es fertig, aber wie das mit den Kleinigkeiten immer so ist, wachsen die sich zu größeren Problemen aus:

1. Die gedachte 27,2 mm Sattelstütze ist eine 30.0 mm Stattelstütze... 😒
2. Das passende Ritzel für die fahrbare Übersetzung fehlt noch... 👀
3. Der Gepäckträger passt fast, aber eben nur fast und ich muss den noch ein bißchen abfeilen (habe aber natürlich kein wirklich passendes Werkzeug und daher... dauerts etwas länger 😅
4. Wenn der Gepäckträger endlich dran ist, muss noch das Schutzblech dran, aber das habe ich soweit alles vorbereitet und bin guter Dinge, dass das schnell geht 🤣


----------



## Martina H. (13. Dezember 2021)

... irgendwas ist halt immer


----------



## Aninaj (16. Dezember 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... irgendwas ist halt immer


So schaut‘s aus. Aber irgendwann ist zumindest das gröbste erledigt 😁

Das Eckige steht auf den Runden.





Insgesamt etwas übergewichtig, aber ging ja nicht darum leicht zu bauen, sondern günstig. Neu gekauft sind lediglich Steuersatz & Sattelstütze und das Ritzel gab’s aus dem Forum. Alles andere war am alten Rad bzw. lag in der Schublade.

Und es fährt so schön leise 🥰 da klappert nix. So hab ich mir das vorgestellt 👍🏻


----------



## lucie (17. Dezember 2021)

Na das passt doch. 

Welche Übersetzung hast Du gewählt?


----------



## Aninaj (17. Dezember 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Welche Übersetzung hast Du gewählt?



Ich probiere mich an 34/14. Bisher bin ich alle Brücken und Senken hochgekommen, und da sind schon ein paar echt fiese dabei (ältere Leute schieben da ihr Rad meistens hoch). Hatte erst bammel, dass es zu heftig ist und heute im Gegenwind war es schon etwas zäh, aber die Beine haben durchgehalten


----------



## lucie (17. Dezember 2021)

Wow, 34/14 macht 2,4. Da versägst Du mich ja locker mit meinen 39/18. .

Aber Du bist ja noch ein paar Lenze jünger, das sollte dann ja passen.

Viel Spaß mit dem Würfel.


----------



## ollo (18. Dezember 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Wow, 34/14 macht 2,4. Da versägst Du mich ja locker mit meinen 39/18. .
> 
> Aber Du bist ja noch ein paar Lenze jünger, das sollte dann ja passen.
> 
> Viel Spaß mit dem Würfel.


erst recht  08/15 ..... by the way @Aninaj was ist das für ein schöner Gepäckträger, sowas suche ich


----------



## Aninaj (18. Dezember 2021)

ollo schrieb:


> was ist das für ein schöner Gepäckträger, sowas suche ich



Ich hab den hier im Forum mal ergattert, aber er hat aber bisher an kein Rad so richtig gepasst. Für das Cube musste ich die Füße auch ordentlich bearbeiten. Cube bieten aber tatsächlich solche Gepäckträger auch für einige ihrer Rahmen an:









						ACID Gepäckträger NUROAD
					

Freitag Nachmittag. Endlich Feierabend. Mein neues CUBE NUROAD ist mit dem dafür passenden Gepäckträger bestens für das Gravelwochenende mit den Jungs gewappnet. Die Packtaschen stehen dafür schon fertig gepackt bereit. Let`s ride.



					www.cube.eu


----------



## ollo (18. Dezember 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ich hab den hier im Forum mal ergattert, aber er hat aber bisher an kein Rad so richtig gepasst. Für das Cube musste ich die Füße auch ordentlich bearbeiten. Cube bieten aber tatsächlich solche Gepäckträger auch für einige ihrer Rahmen an:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


prima, danke Dir !


----------



## Mausoline (6. Mai 2022)

In freudiger Erwartung  

ein Accessoire habe ich bereits


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (7. Mai 2022)

Fruchtblase schon geplatzt?


----------



## Mausoline (7. Mai 2022)

Ich spüre ein leichtes Ziehen


----------



## Martina H. (7. Mai 2022)

- dann dauert es noch


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. Mai 2022)

In welchem Abstand kommen denn die Wehen?


----------



## Mausoline (8. Mai 2022)

So, jetzt hab ich mich halbwegs erholt.
Plötzlich ging alles ganz schnell. Ein bißchen mulmiges Gefühl im Bauch und ein bißchen Herzklopfen, aber dann stand es vor mir und hat mich angestrahlt 🤩

Und ... alles dran 
am Lenker, links und rechts, 2 schöne Bremsen 





und Räder, eins vorne und eins hinten, die leicht rollen 





Es durfte auch schon ein paar hm hoch und runter und hat den ersten Test bestanden
und ich habe die 1. Nacht gut geschlafen


----------



## Martina H. (9. Mai 2022)




----------



## Aninaj (9. Mai 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Und ... alles dran
> am Lenker, links und rechts, 2 schöne Bremsen
> 
> und Räder, eins vorne und eins hinten, die leicht rollen



🤨 also da fehlt doch ein ganz entscheidender Teil! 

Zeig doch mal das gute Stück in voller Schönheit!


----------



## Bettina (9. Mai 2022)

Ja, zeig uns die Sattelstütze 😁


----------



## Martina H. (9. Mai 2022)

...und den Vorbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Mai 2022)

....Sattel 😄


----------



## greenhorn-biker (9. Mai 2022)

Also ich finde das Gestell ja viel wichtiger 🤷‍♀️...


----------



## lucie (9. Mai 2022)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Gestell ja viel wichtiger 🤷‍♀️...



Also den Gepäckträger...


----------



## Aninaj (9. Mai 2022)

lucie schrieb:


> Also den Gepäckträger...



Ne, das Flaschenhalteranschraubgestell natürlich!


----------



## lucie (9. Mai 2022)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ne, das Flaschenhalteranschraubgestell natürlich!



Macht das Sinn und gibt es überhaupt 50ml Flaschen?


----------



## Martina H. (9. Mai 2022)

200ml sollten gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (9. Mai 2022)

lucie schrieb:


> Macht das Sinn und gibt es überhaupt 50ml Flaschen?



Oh… soooooo klein? 🙈


----------



## Mausoline (9. Mai 2022)




----------



## Mausoline (9. Mai 2022)

Bettina schrieb:


> Ja, zeig uns die Sattelstütze 😁





Chaotenkind schrieb:


> ....Sattel 😄


Sattelstütze 150mm, funktioniert runter und hoch 😅
Sattel ist doof, viel zu weich







Martina H. schrieb:


> ...und den Vorbau


hab ich, hier isser





lucie schrieb:


> Also den Gepäckträger...



hab ich nicht 

So Leut, ich muss in die Heia, Frauchen ist geschafft 🥱


----------



## Bettina (10. Mai 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> 150mm


Das ist ja ein Riesenfortschritt 👍
Der Vorbau ist noch im Wachstum, oder? 🤔


----------



## Martina H. (10. Mai 2022)

... eisernes MTB Gesetz: je länger die Stütze, desto kürzer der Vorbau ... ☝️


----------



## Mausoline (10. Mai 2022)

Falsche Angabe, sorry 
Stütze hat 125


----------



## Mausoline (10. Mai 2022)

Bettina schrieb:


> Das ist ja ein Riesenfortschritt 👍
> Der Vorbau ist noch im Wachstum, oder? 🤔


Alles ist möglich 😅


----------



## Martina H. (10. Mai 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Falsche Angabe, sorry
> Stütze hat 125


...ist die 150er doch angestubst?


----------



## Mausoline (10. Mai 2022)

Zuerst noch das andere 


greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Gestell ja viel wichtiger 🤷‍♀️...



Hast ja recht, da isses  




Meins


----------



## Aninaj (10. Mai 2022)

Da passt doch locker ne Flasche rein 😁

Schick schick!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (10. Mai 2022)

Glückwunsch, ich muss meine Bikes immer selbst zusammen bauen.


----------



## Mausoline (10. Mai 2022)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Da passt doch locker ne Flasche rein 😁
> 
> Schick schick!!!


und mehr als 50 ml  😉 es gibt sogar 2 Möglichkeiten.



Speedskater schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, ich muss meine Bikes immer selbst zusammen bauen.


Danke. Ich tät das auch gern können bzw. Zeit und Muse etc. dazu haben.


----------



## Smithie (10. Mai 2022)

SEHR schön!

Viel Spass damit!


----------



## lucie (11. Mai 2022)

Freue mich für Dich, dass Du endlich fündig geworden bist und alles so passt, wie Du es Dir vorstellst und wünschst.

Farbe ist super. 

Hattest Du jetzt im Shop die Stütze mit den 150mm Verstellbereich mal probiert, ob sie auch passen würde?



Mausoline schrieb:


> und mehr als 50 ml 😉 es gibt sogar 2 Möglichkeiten.



Dann ist doch bei dem Kleinen alles bestens dimensioniert, alles ist dran und es ist gesund - das ist die Hauptsache.


----------



## Martina H. (11. Mai 2022)

top  - war ja eine lange Schwangerschaft  Viel Spass damit


----------



## scylla (11. Mai 2022)

Da hängt ja ein Bike zwischen dem Reifen und der Bremse, na sowas 🧐😉
Freut mich, dass du endlich was passendes gefunden hast. Viel Spass auf den Trails! 👍

Ich trau mich ja gar nicht mehr nach der "wie weit geht der Sattel tatsächlich runter" Thematik zu fragen...


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (11. Mai 2022)

Wow, ist das ne geile Farbe. Super!


----------



## sommerfrische (11. Mai 2022)

Sehr, sehr schön! Das ist die "Mieze", oder? Hatte ich auch schon einen Blick drauf geworfen, aber ich hab ja schon ein neues Rad  Aber die Farbe...  
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (11. Mai 2022)

Shadowcat 🥰


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (11. Mai 2022)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie es live aussieht. Auf jeden Fall schon mal gut ausgesucht. Und das wo die Bikeauswahl derzeit auch noch schwierig ist.


----------



## Mausoline (11. Mai 2022)

Ich habs hier in den News gesehen und gleich wieder Kontakt zu Pivot, @scylla hat mich letztes oder vorletztes Jahr drauf geschubst  aufgenommen. Dann hab ich mir Händler in der Umgebung, 1 Std.    rausgesucht und angeschrieben. Einer hat gleich reserviert und ich bin bei 2 Demoveranstaltungen 1 x S und 1 x XS gefahren. Mit beiden bin ich sehr gut klar gekommen, aber aufm XS hab ich mich aufgrund der Überstandshöhe wohler gefühlt und hab mich nach langem hin und her fürs XS entschieden.

Beim XS ist das Oberrohr zuerst horizontal und steigt dann erst an. Der Rahmen wurde extra für Kleine entwickelt. Beim Mach ist das Oberrohr auch so ausgeführt.




Die 125er Sattelstütze ist Serie beim XS.


Martina H. schrieb:


> ...ist die 150er doch angestubst?





scylla schrieb:


> Ich trau mich ja gar nicht mehr nach der "wie weit geht der Sattel tatsächlich runter" Thematik zu fragen...


Händler hat getestet.  Luft ausm Dämpfer gelassen, wie von bestimmten Damen  gefordert.

Hier das Ergebnis   mit männlicher Belastung, ca. 4,5cm Stütze draussen. Der Schrauber meinte weiter runter würde er die Stütze auf keinen Fall machen, also bleibt die 125er vorerst drin, klaro. Mit reicht das momentan auch, wenn ich die Stütze ganz unten hab, hab ich die Knie schon fast am Kinn 





Pivot sagt, es wurde getestet und findet keine Berührung statt. Der Sattel hat zusätzlich eine Ausbuchtung, nur war dieser wohl gerade nicht lieferbar 

Es ist auf jeden Fall ein sehr schönes gelungenes Rad    und das Warten hat sich gelohnt


----------



## lucie (11. Mai 2022)

Im Verhältnis gesehen schauen bei meinen gefahrenen Sattelstützen auch so ca. 5cm + Manschette aus dem Sattelrohr raus und es passt für mich zu 90%. Für die übrigen 10% bin ich aber auch meist zu faul, die Stütze dann komplett im Sitzrohr zu versenken - also passt es dann doch zu 100%. 
Beim Fully hätte ich auch keine Chance, bei den HT's wäre es kein Problem - da federt ja nix. 

Wichtig ist nur, dass bei komplett eingefahrenem Verstellbereich Deiner verwendeten Stütze der Sattel beim vollen Einfedern nicht mit dem Hinterrad kollidiert und das scheint bei der 125er dann ja so zu passen, für die 150er sehe ich da leider schwarz.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (11. Mai 2022)

Ist der Sattel ein Silverado? (steht drauf).


----------



## Mausoline (11. Mai 2022)

Der der drauf ist, ist ein WTB Volt.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (12. Mai 2022)

Danke. Volt ist nicht meins. Silverado hätte ich gern genommen, wenn du ihn denn verkauft hättest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (12. Mai 2022)

Ich hätte dann noch die richtigen Socken für dich


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. Mai 2022)

lucie schrieb:


> Im Verhältnis gesehen schauen bei meinen gefahrenen Sattelstützen auch so ca. 5cm + Manschette aus dem Sattelrohr raus und es passt für mich zu 90%. Für die übrigen 10% bin ich aber auch meist zu faul, die Stütze dann komplett im Sitzrohr zu versenken - also passt es dann doch zu 100%.
> Beim Fully hätte ich auch keine Chance, bei den HT's wäre es kein Problem - da federt ja nix.


Bei mir genauso.
Bei den Hardtails mit 26" Söckchen hinten, ginge bei mir locker 150 mm statt 125 mm. Wenn ich mich nicht der Fernbedienung verweigern würde. Und ohne die ist, zumindest bei KS, bei 125 mm Schluss. Aber das hat bislang, und das sind schon ein paar Jährchen, gereicht. Von daher....


----------



## Mausoline (12. Mai 2022)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Ich hätte dann noch die richtigen Socken für dich
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1476437


Rudi, das ist doch Apricot 😜


----------



## Martina H. (12. Mai 2022)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Bei mir genauso.
> Bei den Hardtails mit 26" Söckchen hinten, ginge bei mir locker 150 mm statt 125 mm. Wenn ich mich nicht der Fernbedienung verweigern würde. Und ohne die ist, zumindest bei KS, bei 125 mm Schluss. Aber das hat bislang, und das sind schon ein paar Jährchen, gereicht. Von daher....


hmmh, ich habe ne 150er mit Hebel...


----------



## scylla (12. Mai 2022)

Dass eine 125 mm Sattelstütze für alles reicht und man mehr weder braucht noch will hab ich mir auch lang eingeredet. Ok irgendwie kriegt man's hin, aber wenn man plötzlich mehr Platz hat merkt an, dass es besser ist. Dann hab ich mir eingeredet, dass 150 für alles reicht. Dann 185. Jetzt isses 210. Das mit dem Einreden hab ich mittlerweile aufgegeben (man lernt ja doch irgendwann) daher kommt als nächstes ne 240er Dropper. Wahrscheinlich ist das einfach wieder besser, so wie alle Iterationen zuvor 🤪


----------



## Aninaj (12. Mai 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Dass eine 125 mm Sattelstütze für alles reicht und man mehr weder braucht noch will hab ich mir auch lang eingeredet. Ok irgendwie kriegt man's hin, aber wenn man plötzlich mehr Platz hat merkt an, dass es besser ist. Dann hab ich mir eingeredet, dass 150 für alles reicht. Dann 185. Jetzt isses 210. Das mit dem Einreden hab ich mittlerweile aufgegeben (man lernt ja doch irgendwann) daher kommt als nächstes ne 240er Dropper. Wahrscheinlich ist das einfach wieder besser, so wie alle Iterationen zuvor 🤪



Ich glaube das kommt ein wenig darauf an, wo und wie man mit seinem Bike rumstolpert. In mein HT bekomme ich aktuell nur 160 mm (175 würde gehen, aber 185 sind zuviel), allerdings merke ich bei 99% der Sachen die ich fahre keinen Unterschied zum Fully mit der 185er. Insofern reichen vermutlich 90% der FahrerInnen irgendwas um 150 +/- mm Absenkung. Und die anderen 10% brauchen entweder mehr oder müssen mit weniger auskommen.

Aber ich würde wohl trotzdem die 185er ins HT bauen, wenn sie passen würde - für das 1% wo ich sie vielleicht doch mal brauchen könnte 🤣


----------



## Mausoline (12. Mai 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Dass eine 125 mm Sattelstütze für alles reicht und man mehr weder braucht noch will hab ich mir auch lang eingeredet. Ok irgendwie kriegt man's hin, aber wenn man plötzlich mehr Platz hat merkt an, dass es besser ist. Dann hab ich mir eingeredet, dass 150 für alles reicht. Dann 185. Jetzt isses 210. Das mit dem Einreden hab ich mittlerweile aufgegeben (man lernt ja doch irgendwann) daher kommt als nächstes ne 240er Dropper. Wahrscheinlich ist das einfach wieder besser, so wie alle Iterationen zuvor 🤪


   hast du lange Beine
Ich hab ja jetzt schon ne Steigerung von 65 auf 125  und es gibt ja auch Stützen mit Raster. Vielleicht kommt ja so eine später noch ins Spiel


----------



## scylla (12. Mai 2022)

Ja ich weiß, das war fies, Nase lang machen. Mit 82er Schrittlänge und Custom-Rahmen geht schon bissel mehr. 
Was ich damit sagen wollte war nur: mehr Platz ist meistens/fast immer besser, auch wenn man mit weniger vorher klar kam. Merkt man oft erst hinterher.


----------



## lucie (12. Mai 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Dass eine 125 mm Sattelstütze für alles reicht und man mehr weder braucht noch will hab ich mir auch lang eingeredet. Ok irgendwie kriegt man's hin, aber wenn man plötzlich mehr Platz hat merkt an, dass es besser ist. Dann hab ich mir eingeredet, dass 150 für alles reicht. Dann 185. Jetzt isses 210. Das mit dem Einreden hab ich mittlerweile aufgegeben (man lernt ja doch irgendwann) daher kommt als nächstes ne 240er Dropper. Wahrscheinlich ist das einfach wieder besser, so wie alle Iterationen zuvor 🤪



Ja, da hast Du gut Reden. Wenn's doch aber einfach nicht bei allen passt bzw. funktioniert, dann MUSS man ja auch mit 125mm zurechtkommen, auch wenn man gern mehr haben wollen würde.

Kleine Fahrer und Fahrerinnen müssen sich leider einreden, dass das dann auch reicht - mehr geht eben nicht 

... und nicht jeder stolpert..., äh doch, ich schon - über meine eigenen Füße. 

Ich habe bei 82cm SL auch kein Problem und am Fully die 210er Nivo. Die wird allerdings vom 29er HR und der 120mm Sofafeder beschnitten, musste sie also travelfitten, sonst hätte ich zusätzlich noch sowas wie 'ne  Stempelbremse. 

Dann ist da ja noch die Zugverlegung --> bei der Wurst ging ja bei Dir auch nur die 185er, wenn Du mehr gewollt hättest, hättste dat Loch tiefer legen und dat Sitzrohr kürzen müssen.
Ja ok, dann wärs aber auch custom. 

Das Limit sind eben leider Körpergröße oder Rahmenkonstruktion oder eine Kombination aus beidem sowie das, was man mit dem Rad so anstellen möchte.


----------



## scylla (13. Mai 2022)

Schon klar. Ich hab Mausi so verstanden, dass 150mm schon gehen würde. Und dann würde ich es auch machen, warum auch herschenken den schönen Platz? Ist letztendlich ja dasselbe wie mit Überstandshöhe: man braucht nicht unbedingt jede Menge Platz überm Oberrohr und man überlebt's auch wenn man keinen hat. Aber wenn man die Wahl hat und es geht, dann ist mehr Platz halt doch irgendwie angenehmer. Egal ob und wie man rumstolpert.



lucie schrieb:


> Dann ist da ja noch die Zugverlegung --> bei der Wurst ging ja bei Dir auch nur die 185er, wenn Du mehr gewollt hättest, hättste dat Loch tiefer legen und dat Sitzrohr kürzen müssen.



Äh. Wie sag ich das jetzt. Also... Rohrschneider war nicht nötig, ein HSS Bohrer hat gereicht 🤭🤐


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (13. Mai 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Schon klar. Ich hab Mausi so verstanden, dass 150mm schon gehen würde. Und dann würde ich es auch machen, warum auch herschenken den schönen Platz? Ist letztendlich ja dasselbe wie mit Überstandshöhe: man braucht nicht unbedingt jede Menge Platz überm Oberrohr und man überlebt's auch wenn man keinen hat. Aber wenn man die Wahl hat und es geht, dann ist mehr Platz halt doch irgendwie angenehmer. Egal ob und wie man rumstolpert.
> 
> 
> 
> Äh. Wie sag ich das jetzt. Also... Rohrschneider war nicht nötig, ein HSS Bohrer hat gereicht 🤭🤐



Sowas mache ich doch nicht, wenn ich den Rahmen noch mal irgendwann wieder verkaufen und wieder kaufen möchte. 

Obwohl, warte mal, teuer verscheuern und dann günstig zurückkaufen, weil ja "defekt", wäre eine Option beim nächsten Mal. 

Hatte zum Schluss eine 175er mit externer Ansteuerung dran, hat für meine bescheidenen Fahrkünste gereicht.


----------



## lucie (13. Mai 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich hab Mausi so verstanden, dass 150mm schon gehen würde. Und dann würde ich es auch machen



Das würde ich auch tun, aber:




wenn das die 125er ist, die Stütze auf die für Mausi richtige Höhe eingestellt ist und die Luft aus dem Dämpfer abgelassen wurde, wird's wohl mit der 150er nix werden - würde ich meinen. Vllt. noch ein hinten flacher bauender Sattel - hmmm, wäre und bliebe aber trotzdem knapp.

Sie sollte es ja, wenn möglich, beim Händler durchspielen. Gehe jetzt davon aus, dass sie das gemacht hat und obiges Foto mit der aktuell verbauten Stütze geschossen wurde.

@Mausoline Hilfe! Das kannst nur Du richtig aufklären.


----------



## scylla (13. Mai 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Pivot sagt, es wurde getestet und findet keine Berührung statt. Der Sattel hat zusätzlich eine Ausbuchtung, nur war dieser wohl gerade nicht lieferbar



guckschd du hier


----------



## lucie (13. Mai 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Hier das Ergebnis  mit männlicher Belastung, ca. 4,5cm Stütze draussen. Der Schrauber meinte weiter runter würde er die Stütze auf keinen Fall machen, also bleibt die 125er vorerst drin, klaro. Mit reicht das momentan auch, wenn ich die Stütze ganz unten hab, hab ich die Knie schon fast am Kinn





Mausoline schrieb:


> Pivot sagt, es wurde getestet und findet keine Berührung statt. Der Sattel hat zusätzlich eine Ausbuchtung, nur war dieser wohl gerade nicht lieferbar



Ich bin verwirrt. Für welche Stütze gilt die Aussage denn nun 125 oder 150?

Mit welcher wurde denn das Foto gemacht?


----------



## Martina H. (13. Mai 2022)

...so, wie ich das verstehe, mit der 125er...


----------



## Mausoline (13. Mai 2022)

Der Händler sagte, sie haben mit der 150er getestet. 
Konnte ich zuerst nicht nachverfolgen, jetzt hab ich das Foto vergrößert und nachgemessen. Anhand der Markierungen an der Stütze habe ich gemessen, dass die 2,5cm weiter drin steckt. Also kann 150 gerade so funktionieren mit meiner Sitzhöhe.
Das S wir mit 150er geliefert.
2,5 cm mehr Schrittlänge und du hast auch 2,5cm Überstand überm Oberrohr 

Die max. Einstecktiefe am XS sind 240mm.


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Mai 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> hmmh, ich habe ne 150er mit Hebel...


Echt? Ich habe alles abgegrast, aber die Dropzone mit Hebel unter dem Sattel endete immer bei 125 mm Hub. Eine mit 100 mm Hub habe ich im Starrbike, weil bei Sattelrohrdurchmesser 27,2 ein mehr am Hub (ohne Fernbedienung) nirgends angeboten wurde. Kann es sein, dass es 150 mm Hub und Hebel unter dem Sattel nicht für jeden Sattelrohrdurchmesser gibt?


----------



## scylla (13. Mai 2022)

Ich meine, dass Kindshock Stützen mit Remote-Kabel unterm Sattel auf Hebel unterm Sattel umgerüstet werden konnten/können. Supernatural und Dropzone gab es in der "Remote-Kabel unterm Sattel" Version mit 150mm. Müsstest du mal im Gebrauchtmarkt suchen, da gibts bestimmt noch irgendwas. Ich glaub in Amiland gabs die auch direkt mit Hebel, aber die wurden in Deutschland nie verkauft, musste man halt selber importieren.

27,2mm Stützen sind mir aber nur bis 125mm Hub bekannt, eine längere hab ich noch nie gesehen. Ich denke das liegt an der Dimension, irgendwann wird es unstabil. So eine 27,2er Remotestütze biegt sich ziemlich, das innere Rohr ist ja schon arg dünn.


----------



## Mausoline (13. Mai 2022)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Danke. Volt ist nicht meins. Silverado hätte ich gern genommen, wenn du ihn denn verkauft hättest.


 Hab jetzt mal nachgeschaut  ziemlicher Preisunterschied  und Volt ist 120 g schwerer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (13. Mai 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Der Händler sagte, sie haben mit der 150er getestet.
> Konnte ich zuerst nicht nachverfolgen, jetzt hab ich das Foto vergrößert und nachgemessen. Anhand der Markierungen an der Stütze habe ich gemessen, dass die 2,5cm weiter drin steckt. Also kann 150 gerade so funktionieren mit meiner Sitzhöhe.
> Das S wir mit 150er geliefert.
> 2,5 cm mehr Schrittlänge und du hast auch 2,5cm Überstand überm Oberrohr
> ...


Nochmal deutlicher   der Test ist mit der 150er mit meiner Sattelhöhe, also die 3,5cm +2,5cm Hub mehr ergeben meine 6cm Stütze (ohne Sattelklemmeund Stützenkopf) die außerhalb ist.

Ich muss bei den derzeitigen Lieferbedingungen nicht unbedingt eine 150er haben wollen


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (13. Mai 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal nachgeschaut  ziemlicher Preisunterschied  und Volt ist 120 g schwerer.


Kommt auf die Art des Sattelgestells an.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (13. Mai 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Nochmal deutlicher   der Test ist mit der 150er mit meiner Sattelhöhe, also die 3,5cm +2,5cm Hub mehr ergeben meine 6cm Stütze (ohne Sattelklemmeund Stützenkopf) die außerhalb ist.
> 
> Ich muss bei den derzeitigen Lieferbedingungen nicht unbedingt eine 150er haben wollen


Das hab ich zwar jetzt alles nicht verstanden, wenn aber eine 150mm reingeht, dann würde ich sie auch einbauen.


----------



## Martina H. (14. Mai 2022)

...genau so 

Wieso hast Du die 150er dann nicht genommen? Die hätt ich gleich vom Händler tauschen lassen...


----------



## lucie (14. Mai 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Nochmal deutlicher   der Test ist mit der 150er mit meiner Sattelhöhe, also die 3,5cm +2,5cm Hub mehr ergeben meine 6cm Stütze (ohne Sattelklemmeund Stützenkopf) die außerhalb ist.
> 
> Ich muss bei den derzeitigen Lieferbedingungen nicht unbedingt eine 150er haben wollen



Dann verstehe ich Dich absolut nicht. Bei dem Gesamtpreis des Bikes hätte ich zum Händler gesagt: "So, vielen Dank für den Test und die bleibt gleich drin, basta!".

Ich nahm an, dass das Foto noch mit der 125er gemacht wurde.

Am Ende musst Du es für Dich entscheiden und musst nun aber noch mal Geld investieren, wenn Du dann doch die 150er haben möchtest.

Den Händler hätte ich festgenagelt!


----------



## Martina H. (14. Mai 2022)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Echt? Ich habe alles abgegrast, aber die Dropzone mit Hebel unter dem Sattel endete immer bei 125 mm Hub. Eine mit 100 mm Hub habe ich im Starrbike, weil bei Sattelrohrdurchmesser 27,2 ein mehr am Hub (ohne Fernbedienung) nirgends angeboten wurde. Kann es sein, dass es 150 mm Hub und Hebel unter dem Sattel nicht für jeden Sattelrohrdurchmesser gibt?


..also meine ist eine Supernatural (goldenes/silbernes Tauchrohr) die bei einem Service ein Neues (schwarzes) bekommen hat. Der Vorbesitzer hat sie mit FB betrieben. Ich habe sie mir dann auf Hebel umgebaut, natürlich gleich mit Tuningkit in Schwarz   Jetzt habe ich ein absolutes Einzelstück von einer Supernatural mit 150mm, 30.9er Durchmesser in All Black 

Die passt als BackUp für alle Räder, selbst wenn ich mit Mausel mal auf blöde Ideen komme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Mai 2022)

Ah, ok. Also auf Gebrauchtmarkt umsehen und/oder umbauen/importieren. Die Argons haben 30,9 mm Sattelrohrdurchmesser. Schwarz sollen beide möglichst bleiben. Das wird bei der derzeitigen Lage anspruchsvoll, na, mal sehen. Aber danke für die Tipps!
Also, die 150er für den Test hätte ich gleich behalten. War die ohne Fernbedienung und für 30,9? Dann würde ich den Händler heimsuchen und sie, notfalls unter Androhung körperlicher Nachteile, sofern er sich monetär nicht locken lässt, abgreifen.


----------



## lucie (14. Mai 2022)

Bei diesem Exemplar werkelt aktuell auch noch eine Supernatural 150mm mit Hebel in schwarz, allerdings in 31,6.





Finde es wirklich schade, das es nur noch die Dropzone, und die dann auch nur noch mit 125mm, gibt.

An manchen Bikes braucht man den Remote nicht wirklich.

Wenn man den aber gewohnt ist, ist es schon manchmal echt lustig, wie oft man sich dabei erwischt, dass man den linken Daumen dann doch schnell wieder um den Griff legt und hofft, dass es keiner mitbekommen hat. 😙

Trifft bei diesem Ungetüm auch für den rechten Daumen zu. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Mausoline (14. Mai 2022)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Also, die 150er für den Test hätte ich gleich behalten. War die ohne Fernbedienung und für 30,9? Dann würde ich den Händler heimsuchen und sie, notfalls unter Androhung körperlicher Nachteile, sofern er sich monetär nicht locken lässt, abgreifen.


Soweit ich weiß, war das Rädle, von der die 150er ausgeliehen wurde, bereits verkauft.


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. Mai 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, war das Rädle, von der die 150er ausgeliehen wurde, bereits verkauft.


....Mist!


----------



## Mausoline (16. Mai 2022)

lucie schrieb:


> Dann verstehe ich Dich absolut nicht. Bei dem Gesamtpreis des Bikes hätte ich zum Händler gesagt: "So, vielen Dank für den Test und die bleibt gleich drin, basta!".
> 
> Ich nahm an, dass das Foto noch mit der 125er gemacht wurde.
> 
> ...


Wieviel Nachlaß erwartest du/ihr denn bei so einem Preis 

Was ist dir/euch bei einem Händler wichtig? 

Ihr müsst bedenken, dass ich keine Schrauberin bin, geschweige denn Zeit oder nicht alltägliches Werkzeug parat habe, d.h. ich werde den Händler z.B. auch für Mantelwechsel benötigen.
Der Händler hat u.a. das Kettenblatt vorne getauscht, die Bremse, die er nicht im Sortiment hat, bei mir abgeholt und verbaut und ich habe nicht erwähnt, was ich bezahlt habe  🤔 ich verstehe eure Aufregung nicht. Ich habe nach einer gewissen Zeit einen Service und bin noch mit der Feinabstimmung beschäftigt,
da gibts bestimmt noch was, was wir anpassen müssen 

Ich bin auf jeden Fall bisher mit der Wahl meines Händlers voll zufrieden


----------



## Martina H. (16. Mai 2022)

Alles gut  - wir meinen es doch nur gut 

Du bist vor Ort, Du kennst den Händler, Du musst wissen, wie weit man bei ihm gehen kann, nur Du kannst für Dich entscheiden, was ok und was nicht ist. Wir schreiben ja nur "aus der Ferne", da stellen sich die Sachen oft anders dar 


Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich bin auf jeden Fall bisher mit der Wahl meines Händlers voll zufrieden


----------



## Mausoline (16. Mai 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich bin auf jeden Fall bisher mit der Wahl meines Händlers voll zufrieden



und natürlich bin ich euch allen für eure Beratungen und Meinungen   auch die im Hintergrund, sehr dankbar


----------



## lucie (16. Mai 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> und natürlich bin ich euch allen für eure Beratungen und Meinungen   auch die im Hintergrund, sehr dankbar



Naja, es kam ja erst am Ende so richtig verständlich rüber, dass ihr (Du und der Händler) die 150er Stütze für Deine Sitzhöhe getestet habt und ja festgestellt habt, dass sie für Dich passen würde.

Daher das Unverständnis darüber, dass Du dann bei der 125er geblieben bist.

Dass die "Teststütze" aus einem Rad stammte, welches eigentlich schon verkauft war, konnte ja nun keiner ahnen, ebenso nicht, was es an zusätzlichen Zugeständnissen seitens des Händlers schon gegeben hat.

Da ich nur erahnen kann, was Du für das Bike bezahlt hast, war es für mich eben nicht nachvollziehbar, dass es nicht möglich war, sich mit dem Händler auf die 150er zu einigen - gerade bei dem Preis und weil ja offensichtlich vorhanden. 

Ich dachte, Du hättest zwischen der 125er oder 150er wählen können und hast Dich dennoch gegen sie entschieden, daher meine Aufregung... 

Jetzt habe ich alle Infos und weiß, dass es eben so nicht zu realisieren war, also alles gut. 

Hauptasache ist ja, dass es Dir gefällt und passt und dass es auf den Trails so richtig Spass macht.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. August 2022)

*Rückblick - Juni:*

Teufelchen: Hast du jetzt auf tatsächlich auf „kaufen“ geklickt?
Engelchen: Ja!
Teufelchen: Uih.
Engelchen: Jetzt können wir nur noch warten.
Teufelchen: Hoffentlich war das die richtige Entscheidung!


----------



## Martina H. (10. August 2022)

...soso...Juni ist ja nun schon ein bisschen her...und?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. August 2022)

Engelchen: Meinst du, die Ladies wären interessiert an unserer ganzen Kaufgeschichte?
Teufelchen: Du meinst ein eigenener [K]aufthread? Mit all unseren unsinnigen Überlegungen? Keine Ahnung, ob die das wollen...


----------



## Martina H. (10. August 2022)

Engelchen: Ich denke, wenn Du das nicht machst sind sie traurig...

Teufelchen: Hmmmh, dass möchte ich aber nicht...


----------



## Chrige (10. August 2022)

Engelchen: Das bringt die anderen Ladies vielleicht auch auf neue Ideen.

Teufelchen: Frau kann nie genug Fahrräder haben...


----------



## Martina H. (10. August 2022)

Chrige schrieb:


> Engelchen: Das bringt die anderen Ladies vielleicht auch auf neue Ideen.


...stimmt, wenn auch evtl. in eine andere Richtung...


Chrige schrieb:


> Teufelchen: Frau kann nie genug Fahrräder haben...


...oder aber evtl. auch mal n-1 praktizieren...

(ist momentan so meine Überlegung - evtl. ist das Eine oder Andere einfach über)


----------



## scylla (10. August 2022)

Ja ne ist klar...



Martina H. schrieb:


> ...oder aber evtl. auch mal n-1 praktizieren...
> 
> (ist momentan so meine Überlegung - evtl. ist das Eine oder Andere einfach über)



Teufelchen: dann ist demnächt wieder mehr Platz für ein neues Rad


----------



## Aninaj (10. August 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...oder aber evtl. auch mal n-1 praktizieren...


Den Gedanken kenne ich, und dann kommt man plötzlich auf komische Ideen, die man ja dann doch erstmal noch probiere könnte…

Und plötzlich und unerwartet klingelt der freundliche Paketbote an der Tür 😁


----------



## Martina H. (10. August 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Teufelchen: dann ist demnächt wieder mehr Platz für ein neues Rad





Aninaj schrieb:


> Und plötzlich und unerwartet klingelt der freundliche Paketbote an der Tür 😁


neee, eben nicht..aber gut, anderes Thema...


----------



## Aninaj (10. August 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> neee, eben nicht..aber gut, anderes Thema...


Na aber doch. 🙃


----------

